# The 4 day bay......



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

After much anticipation and some friendly motivation, the day has finally arrived. Had some overheating issues, replaced the water pump(which unfortunately was not the issue),,, led on to be a bad head gasket, so, while the front end of the car was apart, figured I'd go ahead with the shave. This izn't gonna be a "traditional" shave, no welding of any sort, gonna get creative.... I will definatly not have the car complete on day 4, due to sourced parts, which are ordered from GAP, also gonna drop the head off at the machine shop Monday. Daily progress will be posted *with pics*








here's what I started with late this morning... *ENJOI* 








































Some progress...
















And more, it was getting dark, so the pics didn't come out too well... 



































_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 4:29 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

What are you using for the holes?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_What are you using for the holes?

The small holes have been filled with metal putty and the larger holes will get rubber caps


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

I LIKE UR STYLE!!!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

My fone is sucking, I can't see the pics. I'm not sure I need to leave a harsh and insulting comment, or leave praises and encouragement.








Since I don't know you well enough to know if it's good or bad, I will just Happy Christmas.......SUKKA


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

Damn man.. I guess you found a excuse to go nuts on the car!!!
might as well paint your engine while the head it out.. 
No need to paint the back of it, since no one will ever see it.. 
Regular Krylon paint should hold pretty well with no primer or anything.
Are you painting the bay with the paintscratch.com paint? my boy could probably go to your house and clear the bay after you apply the paint for cheap.. so it looks factory when you are done. 
(he has a van with a compressor and paint guns.) 
Hell.. take the time and paint the top part of the rad support too.. and an tad of clear and your whole car will look new!!!


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (xtremevdub)*

I like where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . But the question is are you gonna keep your washer bottle?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Damn man.. I guess you found a excuse to go nuts on the car!!!
might as well paint your engine while the head it out.. 
No need to paint the back of it, since no one will ever see it.. 
Regular Krylon paint should hold pretty well with no primer or anything.
Are you painting the bay with the paintscratch.com paint? my boy could probably go to your house and clear the bay after you apply the paint for cheap.. so it looks factory when you are done. 
(he has a van with a compressor and paint guns.) 
Hell.. take the time and paint the top part of the rad support too.. and an tad of clear and your whole car will look new!!!









Not going to paint the bay with the paintscratch stuff(that's a surprise







) although I am gonna order a can for the rad support, then maybe have your guy clear it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm also going to paint the engine and all components, even the spark plugs










_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_I like where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . But the question is are you gonna keep your washer bottle?









Thanks, been thinking about doing this for weeks, and about the washer bottle, ditchin it and putting a bigger one in







In all reality, I am going to try to find a bottle good for a couple squirts as this is my daily.
*Merry Christmas to all!!!*










_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 2:38 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_My fone is sucking, I can't see the pics. I'm not sure I need to leave a harsh and insulting comment, or leave praises and encouragement.








Since I don't know you well enough to know if it's good or bad, I will just Happy Christmas.......SUKKA









Bring it Matt







Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Go for it







Interested to see how far you get in 4 days


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Go for it







Interested to see how far you get in 4 days









Hopefully done with the bay at least, gonna have my 10yo little helper here, so we'll see...
Better pics of yesterdayz progress..... Thanks Santa
























































*Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Not a bad start. I guess I will start putting more faith in you,







Nasty battery acid holes though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Keep it up bro.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Not a bad start. I guess I will start putting more faith in you,







Nasty battery acid holes though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Keep it up bro.









Thanks







Yeah, the hole is baddddd... Might just mold some tin foil and duck tape it in







Nah, got a couple ideas brewing. What I do need some advice on is a good location to route my hood release cable, figured where I can enter the bay with it and a majority of the run, but need a good spot enter the fender well, but I haven't even looked at any of the stuff on the interior, so when I do, it may give me some better ideas


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

I have a good idea for a cableless release. IM sent


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I have a good idea for a cableless release. IM sent

IM replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got to squeeze a couple "quiet" Christmas hours in today....








P.S. *What the FECK is up with this mexican stamp???*








































Rust inhibitor on the batt acid hole


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

hecho en mexico = made in taiwan







no.. made in mexico


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_hecho en mexico = made in taiwan







no.. made in mexico

taiwan






















Can't find where it says it in "my" bay







can't find the VW stamps either


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

your car is a mexican illegal immigrant ?















you need only a corrado stamp


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Your a lucky man, being able to work on your C on this day. I'm jealous.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_your car is a mexican illegal immigrant ?















you need only a corrado stamp









do I need to go get a green card








Got some Corrado stickers









_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Your a lucky man, being able to work on your C on this day. I'm jealous.









Yes sir,,, just wish I coulda busted out the power tools


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Ha.. I got one of those made in mexico Corrado stamps on my car too.. 
Weird.. I thought that all corrados were made in germany....









Man.. I can almost bet you money you cant finish everything in the remaining two days... HA!
are you trying to polished the passenger side AC lines? that would be pretty cool... but would take you half a day!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Ha.. I got one of those made in mexico Corrado stamps on my car too.. 
Weird.. I thought that all corrados were made in germany....









Man.. I can almost bet you money you cant finish everything in the remaining two days... HA!
are you trying to polished the passenger side AC lines? that would be pretty cool... but would take you half a day!









Ya, with the holiday and my son coming tomorrow, I don't know when I will get time to work on it, kindof a joke about the 4 dayz







Think I actually coulda done it if it wasn't for the holiday week with my kid here. But maybe he will get into it with me, but if not, not gonna push him, so I might just have to squeeze an hour or two here and there. BTW, the stamp is officially GONE







But I still would like to know why itz there







I've been debating taking the A/C lines out, but I don't really wanna jeapordise a working system with moisture. I am gonna polish that line tho, won't take that long...like 5 mins


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

The stamp is there because that front piece is shared with the golf I believe and therefore was made in Mexico.


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (JamesS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesS* »_The stamp is there because that front piece is shared with the golf I believe and therefore was made in Mexico.

Yep. Corrados were assembled in Germany, but not all parts were fabricated there.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (xnology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xnology* »_
Yep. Corrados were assembled in Germany, but not all parts were fabricated there.

Muy loco







corrado for sale........


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_I like where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . But the question is are you gonna keep your washer bottle?










If he does im road tripping to florida to take it out for him


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
If he does im road tripping to florida to take it out for him

you can stay at my place, i'll give you a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's a two person job, one to hold him down, while the other yokes out the washer bottle


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
you can stay at my place, i'll give you a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's a two person job, one to hold him down, while the other yokes out the washer bottle

ROFL, notice the last pics fellas, no braket, no bottle, no problem...


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

I think the roads have already started shaving your battery tray..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ModernDayThorns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModernDayThorns* »_I think the roads have already started shaving your battery tray..

No salty roads here







Battery acid helped with the batt tray, itz nasty... Suprisingly tho, no damage to the boost tubes or IC







Gonna have to get one of those big ass interstate batteries to cover that shizz up, or was thinking of stretching the washer bottle up there so I can carry more washer fluid


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

*No progress today*, picked up my boy for the remainder of his winter break, but hez stoked to help, so we gonna go 2 town tomorrow


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll go tomorrow night to help you pull the head out.. 
And man.. get the paint I tell you.. you are gonna be super happy you did.... And will pay less down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll go tomorrow night to help you pull the head out.. 
And man.. get the paint I tell you.. you are gonna be super happy you did.... And will pay less down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome, gonna go out in a little bit to start on some madness







Get the rest of the stuff off the head and the timing belt off as well as the last couple accesories 








P.S. I'll pick up some coronas


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

Moar progress today, with a "lil" help...







First shot of primer


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

Watching this makes me want to do that to mine, but it starts with shaving a bay and ends up with a motor yanked out and suddenly my G60 is a VRT!








Good work man!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_Watching this makes me want to do that to mine, but it starts with shaving a bay and ends up with a motor yanked out and suddenly my G60 is a VRT!








Good work man!









that is the natural progression of things.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (TheBurninator)*

yeah.. but only when you have another daily driver... and tons of cash... 
But when you have a perfectly running G60.. I think he may go up a few stages on the SC and call it a day..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
that is the natural progression of things.









Nope







Wish I c ould pull the motor tho...

_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_yeah.. but only when you have another daily driver... and tons of cash... 
But when you have a perfectly running G60.. I think he may go up a few stages on the SC and call it a day..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fo sho... And I have no cash...







Got that link earlier about the batt reloc, but haven't "read" the thread yet, looked like a pre-made harness


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

Well.. I'll update the progress of this thread......
I passed by over there and shaved the head....
























and he may need to do some additional oil cooler shaving as well...
















And he may also have to shave the head more because it may be warped, but I dont think so....








more to come...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

thats what happened with mine








pulled vr to do a hg, timing chains, and rear main seal/clutch....said to myself hey might as well tuck the wires...shouldnt be too hard...then all of i sudden i released i was holding a welder in my hand and i hoped it was all a dream...then i woke up about 4 months later with a complete shaved bay, totally rebuilt motor, and body work on the whole car too!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

It's looking pretty good dude! I can't wait to see the detail work you do. Have you been think about the carbon parts I am trying to push on you?







In all seriousness though.







Are you going to paint the block?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Forty-six and 2)*

Gonna need to change the title of this thread now!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 12 day bay...... *


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Well.. I'll update the progress of this thread......
I passed by over there and shaved the head....
And he may also have to shave the head more because it may be warped, but I dont think so.... 

Thanks for all your help last night







We do have a big straight edge here, so I will chek the head this morning










_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_It's looking pretty good dude! I can't wait to see the detail work you do. Have you been think about the carbon parts I am trying to push on you?







In all seriousness though.







Are you going to paint the block?

You can come down and carbon my block








*Title Changed*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 12 day bay......  (Sr. Karmann)*

*Day 2...*








Progress pics, firewall will b sprayed tomorrow









































*First person to wrinkle a Corrado bay????*










_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 3:44 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep so far i know


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

how do you like it so far??? 
I am sure I am gonna see it when I bolt in the head and timing belt, but damn, give us your impressions?
Is hard to tell by those pics.. I mean.. my whole engine got that treatment, but I still find it hard to get a mental pic on my head..


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

Looks good! The thing about doing something like this is that once you start making one thing look nice it makes the things that aren't nice really standout and look like crap. So it becomes a endless process until everything is redone. Depending on your level of OCD it can be a lot of work and money. 
I've had customers who didn't believe me when I told them this. Once things got started they ended up bringing the car back over and over to replace or refinish things until the whole car looked clean.
The 12 day bay could very well turn into a much more!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_how do you like it so far??? 
I am sure I am gonna see it when I bolt in the head and timing belt, but damn, give us your impressions?
Is hard to tell by those pics.. I mean.. my whole engine got that treatment, but I still find it hard to get a mental pic on my head..









It was pretty difficult to do and freaked me the eff out on the first coat, super uneven and the wrinkle was huge and very inconsistent, so I'm like oh shizz, what did I just do, so I shot a second coat immediately and when I started to hit that with the heat gun, it tightened up the wrinkle to look pretty dam good, but there were some inconsistencies with the pattern still and you can't just do a small area over the larger area cause where the fan spray get's lighter around the edges, it just won't wrinkle, but I'm hoping now that it has cured, it will all blend, neede to go out and chek it. May have to end up throwing a coat of satin black over the top???

_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Looks good! The thing about doing something like this is that once you start making one thing look nice it makes the things that aren't nice really standout and look like crap. So it becomes a endless process until everything is redone. Depending on your level of OCD it can be a lot of work and money. 
I've had customers who didn't believe me when I told them this. Once things got started they ended up bringing the car back over and over to replace or refinish things until the whole car looked clean.
The 12 day bay could very well turn into a much more!









Yeah, I started noticing that when I was unwrapping some of the tape and just thinking, man....what am I gonna do with that, and that, and that...........................


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

wow man lookin awesome! I've cleaned under my hood but nowhere near that extent!!
Ahhh to have free time!! Lucky!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wow man lookin awesome! I've cleaned under my hood but nowhere near that extent!!
Ahhh to have free time!! Lucky!









Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lots more to come







All the free time in the world with no job


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
All the free time in the world with no job





































oh no... sorry dood!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
oh no... sorry dood!

No worries, still collecting my measley unemployment and back living with the folks, also detiling a few cars, so I'm nickel and diming the C


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

well try to have a good rest of the year... and keep fixin the rado on a budget! That's the way to do it. Hit me up if / when you need parts, I'll see what I can do for ya.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well try to have a good rest of the year... and keep fixin the rado on a budget! That's the way to do it. Hit me up if / when you need parts, I'll see what I can do for ya.

Will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Happy New Year!!!*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Are you doing wrinkle paint from a spray can? I have a lot of experience with it!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Are you doing wrinkle paint from a spray can? I have a lot of experience with it!









*VHT rattle can or bust*








Went out this morning and this afternoon, checking it out and the uneven shading is still showing, like it is glossy in some areas, seems to me, these areas have little to no wrinkle, you can notice one of the spots in the pic showing the carbon canister hole, the dark black spot right in front of the hole, and also on the driver side fender well, just below the tower line. I was just thinking of spraying a satin black over it, but I kinda like the metallic effect. Any ideas will be entertained


----------



## vwboost (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

there is a rim paint that has a shimmer metalic look to it. Use the clear or the black paint and i think it would look good.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ack... thats like a truck bed liner engine bay. NOOOOO
Chad you are making me loose faith in your ideas


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_ack... thats like a truck bed liner engine bay. NOOOOO
Chad you are making me loose faith in your ideas

Oh No don't lose faith Kyle







gonna rock the wrinkle 4 awhile... Applying it took alot of patience and it has a nice shimmer to it, and doesn't look like bedliner







, unfortunately tho, is not totally even. So I'm gonna have to shoot one more coat on the sides to even it out...
Some more progress pics up in a few


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Oh No don't lose faith Kyle







gonna rock the wrinkle 4 awhile... Applying it took alot of patience and it has a nice shimmer to it, and doesn't look like bedliner







, unfortunately tho, is not totally even. So I'm gonna have to shoot one more coat on the sides to even it out...
Some more progress pics up in a few 


you should use real paint... match the rest of the car color. It will look much better.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

After the holiday progress, degreasing some parts and prepping for paint... Hope to have everything back together early this coming week. The parts and some paint are supposed to come in on Monday. I got the head back from the machine shop the other day, as well as my new battery.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
you should use real paint... match the rest of the car color. It will look much better.

Didn't want to because I don't have any of the gray paint and don't trust a color match, so I will leave all that for the next respray, will pull the motor for that one







Also, I don't have the resources here to paint with anything besides a rattlecan, so I figure I did the best with what I had to work with, I'll see if I can get you some pics in the light that may change your mind


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

im impressed....goood work


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*

i assume the dewars makes working on the corrado a bit more bearable...?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re:  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_im impressed....goood work

thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i assume the dewars makes working on the corrado a bit more bearable...?









bearable and way easier, til the morning, then ur like, huh,,,how did that happen, or...that doesn't go there


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Looks like I'm missing out on the progress. I guess I owe you you some encouragement in the form of a personal attack.







Looks like ****e ya cheap skate!















Pretty good work for doing it all in your sunny warm ass driveway. Keep it up. 
Oh, force drying that paint with a heat gun Will produce a tight, uniform wrinkle finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 6:08 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Pretty good work for doing it all in your sunny warm ass driveway. Keep it up.
> QUOTE]
> warm? its only in the 30's down here... that's nearly intolerable for us floridians!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Looks like ****e ya cheap skate!















Pretty good work for doing it all in your sunny warm ass driveway. Keep it up. 
Oh, force drying that paint with a heat gun Will produce a tight, uniform wrinkle finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the words of encouragement Matt







Still having some difficulty with the uniformity as you can see better in the last pics







Gonna shoot it again tomorrow in my *sunny ass driveway*










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


Forty-six and 2 said:


> Pretty good work for doing it all in your sunny warm ass driveway. Keep it up.
> QUOTE]
> warm? its only in the 30's down here... that's nearly intolerable for us floridians!






Forty-six and 2 said:


> Only had a low in the upper 40's here, brrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

I used both VHT and Krylon wrinkle black. I got the same results with both. Also had similar experience with getting a mixed finish at times. Where some areas are shiny with no wrinkles. It would never change no matter what I did to it. If you spray over it, its not gonna look good. Better to just sand it and respray it. I got the best results by prepping the parts better. Cleaning and primer. I would also preheat the part some with a heat gun before spraying. Than wait 5-10 minutes after spraying than hit it with the heat gun again.







For driveway builds! I did about 90% of my bay in my driveway before I could get it inside the garage. 


_Modified by dogger at 8:34 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I used both VHT and Krylon wrinkle black. I got the same results with both. Also had similar experience with getting a mixed finish at times. Where some areas are shiny with no wrinkles. It would never change no matter what I did to it. If you spray over it, its not gonna look good. Better to just sand it and respray it. I got the best results by prepping the parts better. Cleaning and primer. I would also preheat the part some with a heat gun before spraying. Than wait 5-10 minutes after spraying than hit it with the heat gun again.







For driveway builds! I did about 90% of my bay in my driveway before I could get it inside the garage. 

About the cleanliness, it was clean as crap, aired down, prep wiped and fully primed. I will try to heat it some and then spray it... I just don't think I am spraying it on evenly, kinda hard to get that stuff on with an even thickness, especially where I'm spraying. But I am convinced it needs to go on in one coat. I am gonna try to spray a little water on it to mimic a fresh coat of clear and see how it responds. *And thanks for the props on the driveway build!!!*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

I used a heat gun on all of my parts immediately after spraying the paint and the results are perfect. I'd take a picture but I have heard my camera quality is very poor.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I used a heat gun on all of my parts immediately after spraying the paint and the results are perfect. I'd take a picture but I have heard my camera quality is very poor.

















LOL, well your cell phone camera at least


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

lookin good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I wanna see that too.. 
I did all my work with a heat gun and all my wrinkles were pretty damn even... I never did a whole bay though.. 
Chad.. we need an update... when are you gonna put the head back on? did you get your parts from GAP yet?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
LOL, well your cell phone camera at least









Pick a weekend. Maybe a few weeks out, and I will get it "approved".







That will give me some time to get a bunch of other goodies for you to snap more shots of. I was hoping to continue to use my blurs to hide my incompetence though. I will have to step up my game, I guess.









Maybe then Chad will finally buy something from me.










_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 11:07 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Pick a weekend. Maybe a few weeks out, and I will get it "approved".







That will give me some time to get a bunch of other goodies for you to snap more shots of. I was hoping to continue to use my blurs to hide my incompetence though. I will have to step up my game, I guess.










we will have to figure a weekend out for sure. Get some of your other goodies finished and looking really really good and I will take some good pictures of them. Figure I might as well put the thousands of dollars in camera equipment to use


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_I wanna see that too.. 
I did all my work with a heat gun and all my wrinkles were pretty damn even... I never did a whole bay though.. 
Chad.. we need an update... when are you gonna put the head back on? did you get your parts from GAP yet?

Yeah, been busy with having my kid here, took him home yesterday tho







Got the parts from GAP today, but still need a couple parts, so I'm gonna swing into SNS tomorrow to get the last of the gaskets and o-rings. Itz just too cold to paint right now, so I've kinda put that on hold and moved on with the batt relocation. Stopped by Lowes earlier and saw the wire, but couldn't get anyone to cut it







I also need to find somewhere local to get end connectors and a power block. I've' also been tearing apart some harnesses for better routing. Looking for a good spot to route the new cable and mount the power block, and I could not get the two ABS power wires back through the firewall to save my life, cant wait to get all that crap outta my car







so, who's gonna send me a non-abs setup???


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
*Stopped by Lowes earlier and saw the wire, but couldn't get anyone to cut it







*I also need to find somewhere local to get end connectors and a power block. I've' also been tearing apart some harnesses for better routing. Looking for a good spot to route the new cable and mount the power block, and I could not get the two ABS power wires back through the firewall to save my life, cant wait to get all that crap outta my car







so, who's gonna send me a non-abs setup???









HA.. thats just funny.. go to the hardware dept,. get some cutters and cut your own damn wire!








The batt terminals I got come with 4 end conectors.. and at the same place where you get that, they sell the bad ass end connectors for sound systems that I am using. (found those and the junkyard







) 
The ABS crap.. good luck.. its just a bitch.
Damn is cold man.. dont paint with this weather.. is gonna get nice and warm into the 80's soon.. wait to paint another week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

man you guys think it is cold there... my door latch froze after I opened my car this morning. I had to wait until it was thawed out before I could shut it!
Wuss's
what kind of wire at lowes are you getting?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_ 
The ABS crap.. good luck.. its just a bitch.
Damn is cold man.. dont paint with this weather.. is gonna get nice and warm into the 80's soon.. wait to paint another week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ya, that crap sukks, can't freakin wait to get rid of it... Plus, I was gonna mount my power block where the controller is







definitely gonna wait on the paint, figure itz gonna warm up enough by the weekend







At least that gives me plenty of time to get everything degreased and prepped, as well as the battery done

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_man you guys think it is cold there... my door latch froze after I opened my car this morning. I had to wait until it was thawed out before I could shut it!
Wuss's
what kind of wire at lowes are you getting?

Now, thatz cold, I remember snowy winters in Jersey with the Ghia, that thing was awesome in the snow... The wire, 2 and 4 gauge power wire, looks pretty good, like $2 per foot







I'd like to find some of these tho...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

That thing is pretty cool. If you search hot rod wiring you can find some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_That thing is pretty cool. If you search hot rod wiring you can find some pretty cool stuff.

Yeah, it is... Was doing some random searches though Crutchfield and found those, not too badly priced either, just need stuff here now







Also went and looked at the wire at Lowes and there is no way I'm putting that wire in, the stuff does not bend, so I need a more pliable wire, did manage to get the two ABS hot leads through the firewall tho, which was realnice... Was also doing some scoping as to where to mount the power block, thinking right above the hood latch pull, just a PITA to get a drill in there to have some mounting holes, may just have to punch them or say eff it and have a couple







's


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Yeah, it is... Was doing some random searches though Crutchfield and found those, not too badly priced either, just need stuff here now







Also went and looked at the wire at Lowes and there is no way I'm putting that wire in, the stuff does not bend, so I need a more pliable wire, did manage to get the two ABS hot leads through the firewall tho, which was realnice... Was also doing some scoping as to where to mount the power block, thinking right above the hood latch pull, just a PITA to get a drill in there to have some mounting holes, may just have to punch them or say eff it and have a couple







's 


Go to your local welding supply shop, ask for either 2 gauge or 0 gauge and call it a day.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Go to your local welding supply shop, ask for either 2 gauge or 0 gauge and call it a day.

I'll look it up tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much load is on the cable anyway? The original wire looks like 4 gauge, but short. So, the question is, will I be able to draw enough amperage thru a 2 gauge wire at 10' long? 10' is a quik guesstimate, not crossing the trunk, but I'm thinking I may go over the rear shock tower.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

ah.. man.. I think I have what you need at the Cave.. Wire wise.. I have to look for it.. but I took it out of my old car sound system. 
You gonna own me big time for that one!

Edit.. If you toss away the ECU for the ABS.. you would have tons of roon for that power block. and great mounting points too..










_Modified by xtremevdub at 6:28 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
I'll look it up tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much load is on the cable anyway? The original wire looks like 4 gauge, but short. So, the question is, will I be able to draw enough amperage thru a 2 gauge wire at 10' long? 10' is a quik guesstimate, not crossing the trunk, but I'm thinking I may go over the rear shock tower.


Don't go over the rear shock tower. With the deka relocated you may want to go 0ga for the wire.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_ah.. man.. I think I have what you need at the Cave.. Wire wise.. I have to look for it.. but I took it out of my old car sound system. 
You gonna own me big time for that one!

soundz good LMK







BTW, picked up the last of the stuff at SNS today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Don't go over the rear shock tower. With the deka relocated you may want to go 0ga for the wire.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Progress update, got all the wiring for the batt reloc today and got the main run in... Rockford Fosgate 0 gauge and 2 gauge, Stinger power block and several ring connectors for the low, only 60 bucks, the effin hookup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here are the pics, enjoi
































































And I didn't know how many of you were running the extinguisher in the rear armrest???


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice progress, but hasnt it been 4 days? lol just kidding. It is too cold to do anything right now. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
And I didn't know how many of you were running the extinguisher in the rear armrest???










Nope, cause I have the first aid kit from back there. lol


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Both of you with the gadgets on the arm rest.. 
You bastards!!!








I got nothing there!!! I used to stash some booze back there.. but I dont drive enough to keep anything there now..








Nice 10mm bolt technique you did there chad














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit.. 
How are you straping that sucker man? 
and you should put the (-) closer to the frame and the positive closer to the front of the car.. just in case.










_Modified by xtremevdub at 12:07 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Both of you with the gadgets on the arm rest.. 
You bastards!!!








I got nothing there!!! I used to stash some booze back there.. but I dont drive enough to keep anything there now..








Nice 10mm bolt technique you did there chad














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit.. 
How are you straping that sucker man? 
and you should put the (-) closer to the frame and the positive closer to the front of the car.. just in case.










Yeah, I just wonder what's really in Zak's box? Pipes and bongs or a sex kit or something








I tried turning the battery both ways and like this location cause it keeps the terminals the furthest away from anything I may put in my trunk, i.e. dead hookers and whatnot







Those terminal bolts actually came with the battery...







I'm gonna use this badass mount I found on the net


















_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 4:03 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_With the deka relocated you may want to go 0ga for the wire.

Yes, indeed.
Also, welding cable is a very high strand count which makes it flexible and low noise. Go as big as you can for the + and as Kyle mentioned 0ga, which it looks like you ended up with.
Also, in a pinch, even Ace hardware and home dept usually sell welding cable, but you can usually get a better deal at a wire supplier or welding supply.
I would also seriously think about adding a Breaker or even a high amp fuse by the Batt!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
I would also seriously think about adding a Breaker or even a high amp fuse by the Batt!


That is a MUST!
To elaborate what I was saying with the Deka needing 0ga wire:
The Deka's have had trouble in the past with starting cars when they are relocated so far away from the starter. They don't have the CCA of a normal battery so just something to keep in mind.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can you even get a big enough breaker to handle the CCA of a starter motor?
I took an A8 apart a while ago, which has the battery in the trunk and that just had a run of 0ga going straight from the battery to the starter. The accessory feed to the rest of the car had a 200A fuse link though.
I think the 5-series BMW is also unfused, although that has an explosive bolt which disconnects the battery in the event of an accident!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Can you even get a big enough breaker to handle the CCA of a starter motor?
I took an A8 apart a while ago, which has the battery in the trunk and that just had a run of 0ga going straight from the battery to the starter. The accessory feed to the rest of the car had a 200A fuse link though.
I think the 5-series BMW is also unfused, although that has an explosive bolt which disconnects the battery in the event of an accident!


Yep, there are plenty of breakers out there that will work just fine. They aren't too expensive either.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
That is a MUST!
To elaborate what I was saying with the Deka needing 0ga wire:
The Deka's have had trouble in the past with starting cars when they are relocated so far away from the starter. They don't have the CCA of a normal battery so just something to keep in mind.

yep.. they crank just fine up in the front, but I've seen the smaller ones unable to crack the same car when on the back. 
I think he should be fine, though.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
yep.. they crank just fine up in the front, but I've seen the smaller ones unable to crack the same car when on the back. 
I think he should be fine, though. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence homie








Got a little above 70 today, so I took full advantage of the weather. Parts will be going in the oven tomorrow to cure. Hoping to get the head on sometime this weekend.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good job pu$$y!! ahaha! glad its coming out good for you. looks clean!








i gotta take some pics of my battery relocation and finish up my "how-to"


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_










replace all of those wack old fuses with modern ones before the get all brittle on you and you spend two hours diggin out the pieces with needle nose tweezers... ask me how I know


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
replace all of those wack old fuses with modern ones before the get all brittle on you and you spend two hours diggin out the pieces with needle nose tweezers... ask me how I know









*How do you know???*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Those crappy original fuses are a joke. But I replaced all of mine with some new fuses that turned out to be just as bad. Damn made in China!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Those crappy original fuses are a joke. But I replaced all of mine with some new fuses that turned out to be just as bad. Damn made in China!









"cause I rock chinese fuses"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
replace all of those wack old fuses with modern ones before the get all brittle on you and you spend two hours diggin out the pieces with needle nose tweezers... ask me how I know









ooh that is a good idea -- think i'll do that on mine too!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Not too bad man. Looks like you have some wiring skills.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
"cause I rock chinese fuses"









and a part made in mexico


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

got any more pics of the relocation job up front? I am doing the same once mine comes back from paint and I am curious to see where you run everything in the bay.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_got any more pics of the relocation job up front? I am doing the same once mine comes back from paint and I am curious to see where you run everything in the bay.

Not yet, was waiting to get everything in, before I cut the starter wire... I haven' t done anything with the grounds in the bay either, but I can take some different pics and post'em up if you let me know what areas you wanna see








P.S. I can probably finish up the wiring tomorrow if it stayz nice out


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Not too bad man. Looks like you have some wiring skills. 

Thanks Matt









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
and a part made in mexico

















I knew that was gonna come back and haunt me








*HECHO DE MEXICO!!!!* 


_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 3:39 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

some pics of the 40 day bay
the unemployed man








Sr. Karmann and Xtremevdub








beers and colormatched parts








couple xtra shots
















Glad to see my taxes are going to good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR SEX at 2:21 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
Glad to see my taxes are going to good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









could be worse


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*

so shiny!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I am gonna put some of my food stamps on my paypal account so I can buy more Corrado parts.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Drew is the only dude with a Job I know!!! hahaha! 
And the only one without a shaved bay!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_I am gonna put some of my food stamps on my paypal account so I can buy more Corrado parts.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Drew is the only dude with a Job I know!!! hahaha! 
And the only one without a shaved bay!









The government funded 40 day bay!!! Gotta love that







Let me know how the foodstamps work out with paypal, cause I need some more stuff







BTW, had to remove the timing belt and waterpump to put on the bracket pullies







Na, just kidding








Well, thought I was gonna get it completed today, but NOOOO








So, here's the progress.... Was nice-n-shiny til I put all those BS ass ugly hoses in the way


































_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 4:46 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Dude.. awesome work so far!!! but.. my 2Cents...








Other than that





























Awesome work.. should be running tomorrow!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Dude.. awesome work so far!!! but.. my 2Cents...
Other than that





























Awesome work.. should be running tomorrow!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, all that little stuff is gonna start poppin, done with the pretty, now gotta get her running.... Gonna pull the air filter and degrease it(didn't want any trash in the intake) and you won't see that pulley with the cover on, but I'll paint it just for you







As well as the resevoior, PINK!!!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Oh.. snap.. I forgot about the cover for the pulley.. in that case.. no worries.








And Pink is the new Chrome















Get R done!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

If it wasn't for being unemployed I would never have been able to build my car. 














to unemployed/driveway builds!
Looking good btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_If it wasn't for being unemployed I would never have been able to build my car. 














to unemployed/driveway builds!
Looking good btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


If I was unemployed mine would be done by now


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice for a....19 day bay


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Drew is the only dude with a Job I know!!! hahaha! 
And the only one without a shaved bay!









perfection takes time dick


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
perfection takes time dick









then mine won't ever be done


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What's up with the beer in these pics? Started out with Coors and now Corona?







Need to get some better quality beer going even on a unemployed status budget good beer is important.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_What's up with the beer in these pics? Started out with Coors and now Corona?







Need to get some better quality beer going even on a unemployed status budget good beer is important.

Thats what I usually tell the Lady at the food stamp line..















And she keeps asking, WTF is a Corrado. hahahah!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_What's up with the beer in these pics? Started out with Coors and now Corona?







Need to get some better quality beer going even on a unemployed status budget good beer is important.

ack coors? really?? They brew that stuff here... and by brew I mean they water down budwiser and put a coors label on it. GROSS
Microbrews or bust!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Blue Moon, Shock Top, Beehive, are to name a few delicious brews. I like the wheat beers.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Blue Moon, Shock Top, Beehive, are to name a few delicious brews. I like the wheat beers.









Blooooomooon is pretty good for a lighter beer. Killer penguin is really good in the winter months... 11.3 %







and its delicious!
I will drink pretty much any IPA


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I haven't found an IPA that I care for yet. 11.3, nasty. Taste as good as Steel reserve?







I will have to try one when I'm up there. I like a bunch of different beers, but not everything. Dark beers FTL though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Laughing lab is goooood! Especially right out of the tap at Bristol in town.

Looks damn good Chad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I haven't found an IPA that I care for yet. 11.3, nasty. Taste as good as Steel reserve?







I will have to try one when I'm up there. I like a bunch of different beers, but not everything. Dark beers FTL though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Laughing lab is goooood! Especially right out of the tap at Bristol in town.

Looks damn good Chad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









IPA's are an acquired taste for sure. The killer penguins are like a medium red version of a stella. Kinda sweet only slightly bitter. It doesn't taste like most 11.3 beers.
When you come up here Matt we will hit up boulder brewery the night you come up and for lunch working on the car head to new belgium since it is right down the street from the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

stelllllllahhhhhhh! stelllllllahhhhhh!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
IPA's are an acquired taste for sure. The killer penguins are like a medium red version of a stella. Kinda sweet only slightly bitter. It doesn't taste like most 11.3 beers.
When you come up here Matt we will hit up boulder brewery the night you come up and for lunch working on the car head to new belgium since it is right down the street from the shop.


Name the time brother. I'm still itching and my cortizone isn't working anymore.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_

Name the time brother. I'm still itching and my cortizone isn't working anymore.









Sounds like you got the funk. you should get that checked out


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Blue Moon *made by Coors*, Shock Top *made by Budweiser*, Beehive, are to name a few delicious brews. I like the wheat beers.









I will pretend yous did not say they're good beers (maybe good in a pinch). Try the OG wheat beers Franziskaner, Hacker-Pschorr, Pulaner, to name some proper wheats. Also if you dig the wheat try the Farm House style saison. I hear you CO guys have another good one from around there I think its called Fat Tire (lucky ungrateful so and so's /gurmble, curse, end rant).


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*

Hey the brewers of a good beer, imo, don't matter. Those beers fit my taste, but I am always willing to try new ones. I will give the ones you named a shot. And btw, I still like bud when I'm feeling cheap in taste.









Kyle, I would agree with you about the funk, but I would rather not insult my ole' lady.










_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 2:26 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
I hear you CO guys have another good one from around there I think its called Fat Tire (lucky ungrateful so and so's /gurmble, curse, end 
rant).

I'm willing to make some trades and ship







The brewery that makes Fat Tire is down the street from my shop.

_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Kyle, I would agree with you about the funk, but I would rather not insult my ole' lady.










Oh so its a "family" funk?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I'm willing to make some trades and ship







The brewery that makes Fat Tire is down the street from my shop. 

Make your list sir. I highly suggest Victory Festbier (Oktoberfest)





























Anyone know how to ship beer through UPS, "theoretically" of course?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Dark beers FTL though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Sorry to hear that Nancy







I think I am just about to crack open a Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout.
If you think I am picky about other stuff... I can talk beer all day








I am with Kyle, Micro Brew or bust. ...ohhh and wheat and rice are never to be used in beer, heeeheee


_Modified by sdezego at 5:41 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
Make your list sir. I highly suggest Victory Festbier (Oktoberfest)





























Anyone know how to ship beer through UPS, "theoretically" of course?

USPS will not ship it, fedex and ups say no, but there is a way around it. We just have to label it as "yeast samples" and not really tell them what is in there. OH and shipping to Utah is a no no. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They say to package each bottle individually so none of them break and cause suspicion. Also its about 20 bucks for a 12 pack just to ship it.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

What about the whole altitude thing?? I'd think about tin foiling the bottles and then hosing them down in spray foam in a bigger box. That might be easier than wrapping the hell out of each bottle.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_What about the whole altitude thing?? I'd think about tin foiling the bottles and then hosing them down in spray foam in a bigger box. That might be easier than wrapping the hell out of each bottle.









Altitude won't be an issue. Colorado has such drastic changes between say denver and estes park and no real issues there. Also I have gone from denver to way up in the mountains with no issues.
I bet we can make a foam "case" that we could re-use doing this.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_I bet we can make a foam "case" that we could re-use doing this.

I bet f I call Pelican they've already made one of these. McMasterCarr will solve this problem (seriously, those guys should have an "*S*" on their chest). Wait till I get home, I'm all over this.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
I bet f I call Pelican they've already made one of these. McMasterCarr will solve this problem (seriously, those guys should have an "*S*" on their chest). Wait till I get home, I'm all over this.


Game the ef on!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

HAHAHAH, a whole page on beer, luv it!!!!!!!!!!!! On for the bad news,,, Got everything back together today and attempted to fire her up, no fire, got spark, at least on one of the plugs, gonna chek the rest tomorrow, checked the timing again and itz dead on.... Seemed as if I was getting fuel, took off both fuel lines on the rail and it spilled a little fuel on each side, so I sprayed some carb cleaner in the TB and she fired, but kinda shaky, only had one little ass shot left tho..... Gonna head out tomorrow and get another bottle to try figuring out the problems


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

check your dizzy timing


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
Anyone know how to ship beer through UPS, "theoretically" of course?


No problem, just wrap and pack it well ,and don't tell them what it is! I ship homebrew to my dad regularly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Sorry to hear that Nancy







I think I am just about to crack open a Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout.
If you think I am picky about other stuff... I can talk beer all day








I am with Kyle, Micro Brew or bust. ...ohhh and wheat and rice are never to be used in beer, heeeheee




Shawn it's cause an old timer like yourself is working on your last remaining taste buds. You can't even taste the bad beer you pour down your throat. Just to get a hint of hops you have to drink them dark.








I am willing to try any beer if I were to kick back with any of you fella's.








I bought a home brew kit, so I will probably be drinking the worst beer in my life in a month or so.


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

jeeeze i think this title is slightly misleading








aww i missed the beer talk well just got kicks n gigs



_Modified by burton198 at 7:33 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*








I started out with Mr Brew Eons ago. Now it all reals









on Topic: G60 Silencer box ftw







Get it running


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

I hate me some Pabst. I can't cheap out that bad.
Anyone have any imput on ditching the abs? I grabbed a booster from a MKII jetta a long time ago, and planned to mod the bracket to fit the Corrado. What else is need to make this fit as painless as possible? I know you have to use the Corrado master cylinder. Anyone ever welded a custom clutch master cylinder extension to the booster's bracket before? I ask cause I'm sending this to the C man, and want to do everything but buy him the MC and bolt it in for him.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Sorry to hear that Nancy







I think I am just about to crack open a Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout.
If you think I am picky about other stuff... I can talk beer all day








I am with Kyle, Micro Brew or bust. ...ohhh and wheat and rice are never to be used in beer, heeeheee



I can't decide on what beer to pick up on my way home...








The store by my house has so many to chose from.


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I hate me some Pabst. I can't cheap out that bad.
Anyone have any imput on ditching the abs? I grabbed a booster from a MKII jetta a long time ago, and planned to mod the bracket to fit the Corrado. What else is need to make this fit as painless as possible? I know you have to use the Corrado master cylinder. Anyone ever welded a custom clutch master cylinder extension to the booster's bracket before? I ask cause I'm sending this to the C man, and want to do everything but buy him the MC and bolt it in for him.


drink enough PBR and itll just happen trust me. Before doc brown used a flux capictor to travel through time he just drank PBR. True story


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I can't decide on what beer to pick up on my way home...








The store by my house has so many to chose from.


I can't remember the exact name, but I just tried some "Alaska?" brew, also don't remember the flavor, but it was in a blue box, and says it was brewed with spruce tips. I thought it was decent for something random I grabbed. It's an ale.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
I can't remember the exact name, but I just tried some "Alaska?" brew, 

Was it a Palin Ale?


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Was it a Palin Ale?









lol


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (burton198)*

Gotta love some pale ale. I recommend Harpoon IPA the best. Also Star Hill makes a nice pale and their Dark Star St ought is tasty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I tried the Fat Tire while out of town and not my kinda beer.http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
On topic: gotta be the timing if you have spark and fuel. TDC the crank and cam then triple check the dizzy.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_check your dizzy timing

I musta been dizzy when I hooked up the fuel lines






























_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I hate me some Pabst. I can't cheap out that bad.
Anyone have any imput on ditching the abs? I grabbed a booster from a MKII jetta a long time ago, and planned to mod the bracket to fit the Corrado. What else is need to make this fit as painless as possible? I know you have to use the Corrado master cylinder. Anyone ever welded a custom clutch master cylinder extension to the booster's bracket before? I ask cause I'm sending this to the C man, and want to do everything but buy him the MC and bolt it in for him.








*To the 4 day beer bay!!!*







You know you wanna come down here in the sunny isles and put in a MC...







Thanks for trying to get some imput for me, need some myself... Got her fired up, sounded like ass til it ran for a bit, but on to more issues, still overheating... The fan is not coming on when itz supposed to either, unless I turn on the A/C, replaced the thermoswitch and everything







ANY IDEAS PLEASE!!!!
P.S. Here is what I've done, jumped the thermoswitch (not with the new one installed) with good results on hi and low speed, checked the waterpump for play, inspected the rad, with no signs of buildup, looks fairly new, both sides are getting hot as feck, expected the thermoswitch housing to be hot, but it wasn't really, it was hotter at the base, on the rad.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

The rad being hot on one side and not the other says no flow. Air bubble, T-stat, or bad water pump.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_The rad being hot on one side and not the other says no flow. Air bubble, T-stat, or bad water pump.

both sides of the rad are getting hot, and I forgot to add new low temp thermostat above, going to go look at a new waterpump tomorrow to check the clearance of the blades to the housing, mine seemed kinda far and the inside of the housing was chewed up, but I'm thinking that was from a previous WP, no play in mine, at all.... I'm baffled, cause this is what jump started this whole process








P.S. I don't think I have any air in it either, pretty sure it all burped out


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

I am inferring that you re-used your previous T-stat. Did you verify that it works? Put it in water on a range and watch it w/ a candy thermometer or something similar. Don't push it open manually before you test it. It might be stuck a little and if you manually push it open you could free it up and it will look like it works then will fail again later. I chased this same problem for a while (and tore my coolant system down 3 times) before I figured out the T-stat got intermittently stuck. BTW is the jury still out on the low temp T-stat? I remember debates on the value of the low T-stat.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*

Beer thread!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_I am inferring that you re-used your previous T-stat. Did you verify that it works? Put it in water on a range and watch it w/ a candy thermometer or something similar. Don't push it open manually before you test it. It might be stuck a little and if you manually push it open you could free it up and it will look like it works then will fail again later. I chased this same problem for a while (and tore my coolant system down 3 times) before I figured out the T-stat got intermittently stuck. BTW is the jury still out on the low temp T-stat? I remember debates on the value of the low T-stat.

Didn't verify that the t-stat works, just bought it... It was the first thing I changed when the overheating began. When I removed the old one, I found out that it had already been gutted. Think I may just run with no t-stat, but have heard some adverse concern with the engine running too cool







I also don't have the heater core connected, just blocked off til I get a new HC, but it had been fine up til now??????


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Do not run w/o a Thernostat.
Did you loop the Heater core line or have it plugged off? Because that return water helps open the Thermostat since it returns Right over it on the Lower pump nipple (yes, I said Nipple







).
Also, as mentioned, if you have air, you will run into the problem with overheating and fan not coming on as described. If can be a b!tch to get out on a Corrado sometimes.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*









^ I see Hacker-Pschorr! 
nom nom nom nom


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*

I see ashai super dry -- love to take a few of those down with sushi


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Was it a Palin Ale?










BAHAHAHA

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I see ashai super dry -- love to take a few of those down with sushi 


MMM sushi!
This is what I ended up with last night:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

do you have a beer photo studio set up in your house?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_do you have a beer photo studio set up in your house?









haha no, although it would take me about 2 minutes to set one up. I jacked that from the interwebs


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_

I can't remember the exact name, but I just tried some "Alaska?" brew, also don't remember the flavor, but it was in a blue box, and says it was brewed with spruce tips. I thought it was decent for something random I grabbed. It's an ale.

This is the Alaska Brewery Winter Ale. I give it a B+. 
Living in Fort Collins, I'm surrounded by beer. With that being said, what's blowing my skirt up lately are the beers from Dogfish Head. Theobroma, Chateau Jiahu, Pangaea, Fort, Sah'tea. That brewerie has got some things goin' on...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hemingway'sToe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hemingway’sToe* »_
This is the Alaska Brewery Winter Ale. I give it a B+. 
Living in Fort Collins, I'm surrounded by beer. With that being said, what's blowing my skirt up lately are the beers from Dogfish Head. Theobroma, Chateau Jiahu, Pangaea, Fort, Sah'tea. That brewerie has got some things goin' on...

I didn't realize you were in FoCo!
Dogfish head is good stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

sorry chad we've officially destroyed your thread


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I see ashai super dry -- love to take a few of those down with sushi 

Try Rogue Morimoto Soba Ale. Its really good with fish or chicken. You can taste the soba in it. Its really tasty beer. 
The bottle the is front row second from the right, is suppose to be the Guinness Book record for strongest beer in the world from German or Austria. Can't remember. Wound up being a malt liquor and tasted pretty nasty.







Like I said this is the unofficial beer thread now!










_Modified by dogger at 1:32 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Try Rogue Morimoto Soba Ale. Its really good with fish or chicken. You can taste the soba in it. Its really tasty beer. 


Guess I am going on a beer hunt tonight


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

The four day "beer/ binge" thread


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sorry chad we've officially destroyed your thread






































No sh!t, I got beer jacked







Guess these northern guys can't work on thier cars so they have to have beer debates









































































_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_The four day "beer/ binge" thread
















I'll have to break the beer cycle with some C content, got some progress pics from today, the car is complete, but I didn't want to shoot the pics at night, I will shoot them tomorrow. Took her out for a little highway cruz and still running hot, thermoswitch had to be jumped to run the fan constant and it brought the city driving temps down, but on the highway, especially now that itz cool out, should have ran alot cooler, so I need to look into replacing the rad or get a new thermoswitch, altho the one I have is new.....































































(for the beer thread)








The grounding point, 10mm bolt thru the framerail
















Some tucking of the HL relays, thanks James
















and the pass side with the ambient temp sender
















Oh yeah, almost forgot

































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 6:26 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice tuck. How is the cranking with the Deka in the rear?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Almost forgot this was a build thread!








Cool a running Corrado again! Looking forward to the finished pics. Wiring turned out nice and clean.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hey chad what were the approx coolant temps and oil temp you said you were reading?
edit: pg. 6 pwnage








i guess i'll join in on the fun.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil_kano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattrip* »_Nice tuck. How is the cranking with the Deka in the rear?

Deka works beautifully in the rear, unlike my sig



















































_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Almost forgot this was a build thread!








Cool a running Corrado again! Looking forward to the finished pics. Wiring turned out nice and clean.












































Yeah, feels nice to drive again, been like two weeks, thanks for the props on the wiring, thatz kinda my thing, got the relay loc from you tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















































































_Quote, originally posted by *lil_kano* »_hey chad what were the approx coolant temps and oil temp you said you were reading?
edit: pg. 6 pwnage








i guess i'll join in on the fun.























































































Please do































































The coolant was running around 200 and the oil was bouncing around 185, but got up to 198 on the highway, might have been high on the oil side cause I am running no t-stat and I need a new oil cooler badly


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_Please do







The coolant was running around 200 and the oil was bouncing around 185, but got up to 198 on the highway, might have been high on the oil side cause I am running no t-stat and *I need a new oil cooler badly*






















































































Nah, you just need to finish up that







swap.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil_kano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil_kano* »_
Nah, you just need to finish up that







swap.









ROFL, Gonna order an R t-stat and thermoswitch just to showcase for Vags on the grass


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Deka works beautifully in the rear, unlike my sig


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Deka works beautifully in the rear, unlike my sig




















































That is an awesome sig....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Best beer ever...








What? car overheating??? eh? 
Give it some beer... That should help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

I tried dogfish a few weeks ago and have give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. 
Turned out nice Chad. Can't wait to see those finishing touches you were telling me about. I have heard running the motor w/out a tstat will cause higher temps. The coolant doesn't stay in the radiator long enough to effectively exchange the heat as it would when cycled with a tstat in it.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

8.5% brewed in Fla http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








We should start a vortex beer trade, I can ship some good stuff to you midwest/west coasters


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*

That looks tasty.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_I tried dogfish a few weeks ago and have give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. 

Try the 90 minute IPA much better balanced. You probably got the 60 min IPA (VERY HOPPY).


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
Try the 90 minute IPA much better balanced. You probably got the 60 min IPA (VERY HOPPY).


I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif IPA's


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*The 22 Day Bay*

*Doneski....* Well the rebuild and shave are officially over







A couple small things need to be done, like replacing or painting the resevoirs, hood cable re-route and the ISV relocation as well as some future goodies(Matt







), still working on transferring the food stamps to paypal







The pics do no justice to what it looks like in person, I still have to figure out my new camera, but here goes...... *ENJOI*
































































































































And where it all took place!!!!!!!!!!!!










_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 5:57 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: The 22 Day Bay (Sr. Karmann)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what did you use for heat shielding on the underside of your hood?


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:06 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: The 22 Day Bay (Sr. Karmann)*

Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now send me your upper timing cover, alt cover, coolant res cover, pcv, and rad cover. I will send them back to you looking beautiful, plus I can also hook you up with sexy air box to replace that heat sucking cone filter.








Another small touch, your hood latch hole bezels.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just a note when you go to re route the hood release:
Leave the headlights and grill OUT while you attempt this
You may need to build a cable from scratch because there probably wont be enough slack inside the bay to pull one side.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what did you use for heat shielding on the underside of your hood?

The old ass glue from the orig heat shield, man I've tried everything to get that crap off, even laquer thinner, but it took the paint with it







Got some left over paint, so one day when I get bored, I will sand that crap off if I have to and paint the underside of my hood









_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now send me your upper timing cover, alt cover, coolant res cover, pcv, and rad cover. I will send them back to you looking beautiful, plus I can also hook you up with sexy air box to replace that heat sucking cone filter.








Another small touch, your hood latch hole bezels.

As soon as you send me that booster







Paint bezels, gotcha, probly gonna do those, my grill, e-code bezels and rad brackets at the same time, just enjoying driving it again









_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Just a note when you go to re route the hood release:
Leave the headlights and grill OUT while you attempt this
You may need to build a cable from scratch because there probably wont be enough slack inside the bay to pull one side.

Gotcha, need to find a good spot to go thru the firewall, so it penetrates inside the fender, on the upper side of the,,, dunno what to call it, so upper frame rail, cause I found a nice little spot to come through into the bay, that will come soon









_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 9:46 AM 1-15-2010_


_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 9:47 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Gotcha, need to find a good spot to go thru the firewall, so it penetrates inside the fender, on the upper side of the,,, dunno what to call it, so upper frame rail, cause I found a nice little spot to come through into the bay, that will come soon










Use wax and grease remover to get the goo from the heat shield off.
Here is your hint on how to run the cable:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

and this








and this you can see kinda where it comes back in


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Bang Bang! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Ill have a Tall one please!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Bang Bang! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Ill have a Tall one please!


Its beer-thirty here. Im gonna go grab some lunch and a cold one. I can't wait till shot-o-clock tonight.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Driving these cars is overrated.







Besides, all of those things are non-essential to it's running condition. Cover the shipping and give me your address when you are ready, and I will get that booster out to you. If you want me to make and weld that bracket on, give me a couple weeks and it will be done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The 22 Day Bay (Sr. Karmann)*

















looks better now ! good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The 22 Day Bay (crisvr6)*

It came out looking great! What a improvement over where you started. Nice work Chad!








Now can we get back to discussing beer?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The 22 Day Bay (dogger)*

ok i dont drink beer but one of the swiss beers are 10min. from me
































and basel-beer


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: The 22 Day Bay (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_It came out looking great! What a improvement over where you started. Nice work Chad!








Now can we get back to discussing beer? 

















Oh Hells yea... I love me some Tetley's and Bodington's


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

When I am feeling freaky, I've been known to knock back one of these:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

...oh yea. Nice bay


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Bodington's










how can something from a can taste soo good


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
how can something from a can taste soo good

"it's all in the widget"


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
"it's all in the widget"

















James said the exact same thing to me in an IM


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*To all*

Thanks for the props guys








Kyle, that is exactly what I was thinking for the reloc, but instead of penetrating thru the side to get in the cabin, I would like to go over that rail, so the whole cable runs along the top and not worry about having to lengthen the wire, maybe James can throw some input whether hez gonna have to mod the cable








Matt, no rush on the bracket, whenever you get to it, I still have to source the master and res, will letcha know about those carbon parts








I also got the overheating figured out, the small return line going to the res was clogged not letting proper flow, so I cleared it and installed the t-stat (cheked it on the stove) and gave it another shot, the temp still gets up to 230 on the gauge and thatz when the low speed fan turns on, so I'm thinking I may have a regular thermoswitch (ordered low temp) or a bad coolant temp sender, so I will pick up one tomorrow. Another thing to add is that I am running tap water until I have everything sorted out, so once the coolant goes in, the temps should drop some more


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_Thanks for the props guys








Kyle, that is exactly what I was thinking for the reloc, but instead of penetrating thru the side to get in the cabin, I would like to go over that rail, so the whole cable runs along the top and not worry about having to lengthen the wire, maybe James can throw some input whether hez gonna have to mod the cable








Matt, no rush on the bracket, whenever you get to it, I still have to source the master and res, will letcha know about those carbon parts








I also got the overheating figured out, the small return line going to the res was clogged not letting proper flow, so I cleared it and installed the t-stat (cheked it on the stove) and gave it another shot, the temp still gets up to 230 on the gauge and thatz when the low speed fan turns on, so I'm thinking I may have a regular thermoswitch (ordered low temp) or a bad coolant temp sender, so I will pick up one tomorrow. Another thing to add is that I am running tap water until I have everything sorted out, so once the coolant goes in, the temps should drop some more










Those pics are of James' car. He did end up having to build a custom cable.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

yeah, I know thatz james' (threw a little sidenote in the last post for him)







I just wonder how much he had to lengthen, cause that route seems like it would be an extra 2-3 inches, which we just don't have on the stock cable, but if he came in at the top, it would be just on the other side of the inner fender at the same length as the original run


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Shouldn't a good bicycle shop be able to make a new hood cable or at least give you/us a better idea on how to beef it up? You CO boys should know one or 2 bike folks.
Ha! Ownage...










_Modified by ein at 12:49 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_Shouldn't a good bicycle shop be able to make a new hood cable or at least give you/us a better idea on how to beef it up? You CO boys should know one or 2 bike folks.


The cable used on bikes doesn't work well. And I fuckin hate bicyclists. During the summer I have dreams of running them over when they are multiple people wide in my lane.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
The cable used on bikes doesn't work well. And I fuckin hate bicyclists. During the summer I have dreams of running them over when they are multiple people wide in my lane.

yeah, they use a braided line for thier brakes and gearing, those guys are just as bad down here, cruz behind'em give a tap of the horn to let them know you're there and all you get is the finger


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
The cable used on bikes doesn't work well. And I fuckin hate bicyclists. During the summer I have dreams of running them over when they are multiple people wide in my lane.









green ass bastards!








A friend of mine uses the bike cable, and it has been working great. It makes sense to use a braided cable rather than an extruded one. All the info I can give is to take a rough measurement and compare the diameter. Can be any type of cable, doesn't have to be from the much loathed cyclists. 


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 5:34 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
yeah, they use a braided line for thier brakes and gearing, those guys are just as bad down here, cruz behind'em give a tap of the horn to let them know you're there and all you get is the finger










Last time I had a guy threaten to pull me out of the car after he gave me the finger.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Last time I had a guy threaten to pull me out of the car after he gave me the finger.

Yeah those guys are ruthless, so did you take him up on the offer, he probly just wanted to buy you a coffee


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Yeah those guys are ruthless, so did you take him up on the offer, he probly just wanted to buy you a coffee










I tried to but he got back on his bike when i reached for the maglite i keep in my car. Something must have spooked him


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I tried to but he got back on his bike when i reached for the maglite i keep in my car. Something must have spooked him

he probly thought you were reaching for pen and paper to get his number, but his boyfriend was right behind him


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
he probly thought you were reaching for pen and paper to get his number, but his boyfriend was right behind him










his boyfriend tried telling me they were allowed to ride in the middle of the street







I wonder if it is a hate crime to beat a bicyclist?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
his boyfriend tried telling me they were allowed to ride in the middle of the street







I wonder if it is a hate crime to beat a bicyclist?

nah, just a misdemeanor


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
nah, just a misdemeanor










Why haven't I been beating them before then? I can handle a slap on the wrist and a small fine.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I bought the cable from Home Depot. They have bulk rolls of it and I got the second highest strength the had. IIRC 100lbs. or so. I bought 10' and cut it down. I also bought a ferrule and stop set from Home Depot too. Installed the stop on the end that goes to the handle. The bike store I went to charged like $2 a foot for brake cable where as I paid like maybe $.50 a foot for it at the most. I did buy the cable housing from a bike shop and they also gave me the metal caps that go on the end. I forgot how much it cost but it wasn't expensive. I think total I spent like $15.
Chad my new cable is probably about half a foot longer than the stock one. The stock cable was really close to working but didn't have enough slack to release the drivers side. The extra length made it easier to run through the fender well and to release the drivers side. Once I got it adjusted it works better than the stock one did. 










_Modified by dogger at 8:25 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
his boyfriend tried telling me they were allowed to ride in the middle of the street







I wonder if it is a hate crime to beat a bicyclist?


Did you hear about the doctor here in LA that just got sentenced to 5 years in prison for brake checking 2 cyclist? One guy broke his collar bone and the other got his nose flattened into his face. The area this happened at is famous for issues between cyclist and motorist. The driver also got his driver's license revoked for life!


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: The 22 Day Bay (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ok i dont drink beer but one of the swiss beers are 10min. from me








and basel-beer

















Ueli Bier FTW! Actually not that great of beer but they serve it in multiple liters and Fischerstube is a great place in Basel


_Modified by Hemingway'sToe at 10:42 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Why haven't I been beating them before then? I can handle a slap on the wrist and a small fine.

Now that's the spirit









_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I bought the cable from Home Depot. They have bulk rolls of it and I got the second highest strength the had. IIRC 100lbs. or so. I bought 10' and cut it down. I also bought a ferrule and stop set from Home Depot too. Installed the stop on the end that goes to the handle. The bike store I went to charged like $2 a foot for brake cable where as I paid like maybe $.50 a foot for it at the most. I did buy the cable housing from a bike shop and they also gave me the metal caps that go on the end. I forgot how much it cost but it wasn't expensive. I think total I spent like $15.
Chad my new cable is probably about half a foot longer than the stock one. The stock cable was really close to working but didn't have enough slack to release the drivers side. The extra length made it easier to run through the fender well and to release the drivers side. Once I got it adjusted it works better than the stock one did. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Jeez, talk about a fast moving page. Good call on the Home Depot cable kit. I wonder if someone like a hydraulic shop would have the swaging tools necessary to do it "proper".
For the record, I support the hatred of ignorant/oblivious bicyclists and if allowed, would love to play bike polo with them if they get out of line. 
This PSA brought to you by The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Corrados.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_Jeez, talk about a fast moving page.
For the record, I support the hatred of ignorant/oblivious bicyclists and if allowed, would love to play bike polo with them if they get out of line. 
This PSA brought to you by The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Corrados.

Nah, you just gotta come in from drowning puppies once in awhile








Bike Polo, FTW


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Did you hear about the doctor here in LA that just got sentenced to 5 years in prison for brake checking 2 cyclist? One guy broke his collar bone and the other got his nose flattened into his face. The area this happened at is famous for issues between cyclist and motorist. The driver also got his driver's license revoked for life!


The doctor took things MUCH too far.
The situation I was in was I honked at the cyclists to move out of the way and they proceeded to stop me and threaten me.
Around here there is a huge issue with them. I have seen them not move for a semi truck!


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
The doctor took things MUCH too far.
The situation I was in was I honked at the cyclists to move out of the way and they proceeded to stop me and threaten me.
Around here there is a huge issue with them. I have seen them not move for a semi truck!

I'll have to say, Colorado does kinda have a dickish bike population. I went to school in Boulder and am now in Fort Collins and have definitely run across some "holy'r than thou" sort of bicyclist. I especially hate these bikers cause they make people hate bicyclists like me who really try to share the road, and not make some statement by pissing cars off. 
Being both a driver and a rider I share a hatred for dick cyclists and dick driver (who usually take the form a a dually truck driver trying to drive as closely to you as possible) 
I think most people though are respectful of each other. Any one who beeps at me when I'm riding I give a friendly wave and a "thanks for letting me know you're there, come on by..."


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_Nah, you just gotta come in from drowning puppies once in awhile










Maybe I'll switch to bicyclists...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hemingway'sToe* »_
I'll have to say, Colorado does kinda have a dickish bike population. I went to school in Boulder and am now in Fort Collins and have definitely run across some "holy'r than thou" sort of bicyclist. I especially hate these bikers cause they make people hate bicyclists like me who really try to share the road, and not make some statement by pissing cars off. 
Being both a driver and a rider I share a hatred for dick cyclists and dick driver (who usually take the form a a dually truck driver trying to drive as closely to you as possible) 
I think most people though are respectful of each other. Any one who beeps at me when I'm riding I give a friendly wave and a "thanks for letting me know you're there, come on by..."


I live in Longmont and commute to Boulder everyday. That is where I find the holier than thou type of cyclists. When im in FoCo I have no issues. The riders stay over and don't ride double wide and if they do a simple honk and they move.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Ok.. some of those pics dont do his engine justice..
here are some more and some whore pics of mine.. enjoy...





































































































































































































Is finally back in the 70's in South FL.. 
Is nice to work on the rides in shorts again..


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

That coil has wings!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

Pics look good homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hope the coil doesn't fly away


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
Maybe I'll switch to bicyclists...
















........


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

what did you use for heat shielding material on the underside of your hood?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Those pic do show it off a little better. It looks super clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All of these pictures you are posting proves you're an American. Next time try to tone down the pride. You are making us as a whole look bad.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

sick work chad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

coughreservoirscough


----------



## VandyMan (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*

I used a bike brake cable without a problem. I figure if a biker can rely on it to save his ass from hitting things, it's strong enough for the hood release.
Had it on for abotu four years now and opens like new every time. Cool blue cable to to match my samco silicone coolant hoses too!
Also, after the stock hood release broke, I did learn to install a backup.. I took a short piece of nylon twine and installed it on the release mechanism. So now if I ever have a problem, I carefully pop the grill off and give the twine a hard yank and POP goes the weasel!
Vandy


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
coughreservoirscough










I concur


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Upgrade to VR strut bearings. They look much better too with the top cap in black! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what did you use for heat shielding material on the underside of your hood?

PM me if ur serious, thought I answered you on this









_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Those pic do show it off a little better. It looks super clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All of these pictures you are posting proves you're an American. Next time try to tone down the pride. You are making us as a whole look bad.
















Damn proud Americans, freakin showoffs








































































_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_sick work chad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

coughreservoirscough









Thanks Dick







...............









_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I concur

gonna wrap them in seal fur


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Upgrade to VR strut bearings. They look much better too with the top cap in black! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sorry James, didn't mean to leave you outta the fun







Have VR strut bearings, just haven't done anything with the caps, may have them coated with penguin beaks


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
gonna wrap them in seal fur










Im gonna wrap that girl i PM'd you a pic of in seal fur


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Im gonna wrap that girl i PM'd you a pic of in seal fur









If you don't I'm gonna


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Ah ok. The top caps looked like G60 ones since they weren't black with the plastic ring on the edge.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Ah ok. The top caps looked like G60 ones since they weren't black with the plastic ring on the edge. 


Top caps deff are g60.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Top caps deff are g60.

yep OEM baby







Wanna try the caps off an MK3, they actually look like they may be a little shallower, saw a set in the JY, but didn't have a big enough socket


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

So you have VR strut bearings with G60 top caps?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_So you have VR strut bearings with G60 top caps?

Yeah, should I not?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Why didn't you use the VR top caps? They look a lot better too!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Why didn't you use the VR top caps? They look a lot better too!

cause all I had was G60 caps, picked up my coils lightly used and had VR bushings. Any idea if the caps would affect the performance? I didn't think so, my buddy is running G60 caps with VR bushings as well. I am still having issues with a looseness in the steering, altho everything is nic'n tight







Or maybe itz just ultra nimble


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

When I had a similar situation with getting coilovers that had the VR bushings but they didn't have the top cap. So I bought the VR ones because I thought it was the proper way to do it since all of the companies that sell the conversion sell the top caps with the kit. Doesn't the VR top cap dip down in further than the G60? 
Plus the VR ones look a lot better!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_When I had a similar situation with getting coilovers that had the VR bushings but they didn't have the top cap. So I bought the VR ones because I thought it was the proper way to do it since all of the companies that sell the conversion sell the top caps with the kit. Doesn't the VR top cap dip down in further than the G60? 
Plus the VR ones look a lot better!]

Yeah, those look like the MK3 caps, I thought the G60 caps dipped down further







Going on a JY mission soon, so I will see if I can grab a set, but how far do yours sit above the strut tower? Here's a pic of my bushing......


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Yeah, those look like the MK3 caps


mk3 uses late style vr6 bushings and caps etc


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
mk3 uses late style vr6 bushings and caps etc

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Think I may have found the looseness in my front end today, I was putting in my newly textured (the new chrome BTW) fender liners and played with the wheel a bit and had a little play, so she'z gonna be getting new wheel bearings on all 4 corners, when my foodstamps clear paypal


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Man.. if you raise the car and grab the tire from the top and bottom and try moving it, .. if it moves, you need bearings, otherwire I doub it. I dont recall your car making bearing noises either,.,


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Man.. if you raise the car and grab the tire from the top and bottom and try moving it, .. if it moves, you need bearings, otherwire I doub it. I dont recall your car making bearing noises either,.,









They don't need to make noises to be bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

they're all bad! replace 'em! I'll sell them to you!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Man.. if you raise the car and grab the tire from the top and bottom and try moving it, .. if it moves, you need bearings, otherwire I doub it. I dont recall your car making bearing noises either,.,









You remember, we checked for wheel play at your shop and there was none. Now there seems to be a bit..... And as far as hearing them, you can't hear anything over the monsterous roar of my almost stock 1.8, 8v slightly surpercharged motor


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
And as far as hearing them, you can't hear anything over the monsterous roar of my almost stock 1.8, 8v slightly surpercharged motor









True that.. the G60 makes vr6'ses cry like baby seals when they are being clubbed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Chad I am gonna be by the shop tonight.. I think we may put a VR on this puppy... just for kicks... 








since we got it with no engine/trans for 200$








and we are gonna re-spray it a more manly color....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

^looks better in person..................NOT








5 jay-z swap with nas


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

I wanna burn it! I hear that it makes a mean rice cooker!!!!








Edit.. since this thread is about your car... lets put some more pics of it..


















_Modified by xtremevdub at 3:29 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_I wanna burn it! I hear that it makes a mean rice cooker!!!!








Edit.. since this thread is about your car... lets put some more pics of it..









9 easy ways to cook rice......
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/gti_vs_civic
Love that vid, and another one, just cause itz funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-zdsIYWRqY


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Finally got my ISV relocation done and added the badass alt cover, thanks to xtremevlow







I'm sure he will sell them at the right price


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_Finally got my ISV relocation done and added the badass alt cover, thanks to *xtremevlow *







I'm sure he will sell them at the right price









I am the Gigolo with the most below...








That alternator cover came out sick, if I may say so me self! 
Who wants one?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

ya done good son, looks real nice under there. Show spec fo sure...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ya done good son, looks real nice under there. Show spec fo sure...

Thanks man, gonna stop driving it like the rest of the C's







............NOT







It is gonna be hard to keep clean, so I gotta stay on top of it and if I can ever score employment, I will keep going with it, got a few neat ideas rattling around in the ole melon


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Thanks man, gonna stop driving it like the rest of the C's







............NOT 

what can be more satisfying than having a corrado and not driving it - nothing will break!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what can be more satisfying than having a corrado and not driving it - nothing will break!









I will rock my sh!t till the wheels fall off







Picking up some goodies for the TOD trip, I will post them up when I get them, they're a secret, but *you gonna like* !!!!!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And they are for function, not form, well maybe a little form


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

you need 2 parts to finish 
1 a new Coolant Expansion Tank
2 a rain tray cover


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_you need 2 parts to finish 
1 a new Coolant Expansion Tank
2 a rain tray cover









Thanks for noticing







But you forgot a few things: PS res reloc, strut tower caps, ABS delete, boost tubes, RSR.......
Need to get on that Matt guy about the rain tray, hez throwin excuses like SWG








Yes, that was a shot Matt







Take your time homie, no $$$$$$


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ME*

Since this is my "official" build thread, I thought I would post up some pics of my car when I got it, cause I'm bored








The car was mostly complete(but sh!tty), but the pics show it fairly gutted, no pics from the day I bought it, but shortly thereafter...........


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: ME (Sr. Karmann)*

Damn dude.. your car looked like **** before!!!
It has gone a looooooong way since then!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ME (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Damn dude.. your car looked like **** before!!!
It has gone a looooooong way since then! 

You shoulda seen the seats, sun damage badd, tops of the rears were showing the cushions........ Yeah, has come a loooooonnnnnggggggg way, thanks for the props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ME (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Damn dude.. your car looked like **** before!!!
It has gone a looooooong way since then! 

x2








with a low budget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ME (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ 
with a low budget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wasn't low budget then.......Dumped close to 5 g's in like 4 months


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ME (Sr. Karmann)*

dont know that..
how much have you paid for the car ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ME (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Wasn't low budget then.......Dumped close to 5 g's in like 4 months


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Dumped close to 5 g's in like 4 months


Were there hookers involved again? That would explain the high price


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ME (crisvr6)*

Bought the car for 2 grand, probably put close to 8 grand total, but that's considering the nickel and dime stuff, like spray paint, fluids and whatnot. I have all the reciepts, but stopped counting around 5 grand


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Were there hookers involved again? That would explain the high price

And alcohol







Paint, re-upholstered, e-codes and eurobelts set me bak a few bucks, but all WELL worth it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ME (Sr. Karmann)*

2000 in that condition ? was a bit much


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ME (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_2000 in that condition ? was a bit much









yep, but I kinda bought it sight unseen and not running, saw a few pics of the car on craigslist and couldn't find any more G60's available within my price range, so I rented a trailer and had a friend with a big truck take me down to pick it up, like a 4 hr drive each way. this was right before the economy took a huge leap for the worst, plus I was secure in my job, making killer money and I figured I'd save THIS corrado, the earth was about to eat it. When I got it, the wheels were below the dirt(supposedly sat for 2 yrs), ran a compression check and gave it a once over and didn't seem too bad mechanically, so we loaded her up, all my friends were like WTF did you just get into, I was scratchin my head as well, but I cleaned the fuel tank, installed a new fuel pump and she fired right up.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ME (Sr. Karmann)*

New goodies...........
































AND THEY MAKE RIDE NICE!!!!


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: ME (Sr. Karmann)*

R32 SWAY BARS!!!!















you can take a boosted R now FOR SURE!!!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: ME (lil_kano)*

this car needs a 1.8t swap
its now mandatory...
I declare it


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ME (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil_kano* »_R32 SWAY BARS!!!!















you can take a boosted R now FOR SURE!!!


















Now I "really" know why you're so hesitant to get it back on the road









_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_this car needs a 1.8t swap
its now mandatory...
I declare it

HAHA, you source it and I'll build it


----------



## Sid-Rage (Jun 15, 2004)

got a spare 1.8T sitting at the shop..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Sid-Rage)*

Dibs







Nice meeting you today and thanks for letting me take your C for a spin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Awesome work dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*

Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

news here ?
you need some vr6 blinkers and fog lights


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_news here ?
you need some vr6 blinkers and fog lights









Send'em over


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

with no adress from you


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_with no adress from you









Hotzville, USA


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Hotzville, USA










is that like a PO box for the gay community you live in


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
is that like a PO box for the gay community you live in









he lives right next to the **** DEPOT he works for...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
is that like a PO box for the gay community you live in









SSSSSSure isssss








DICK










_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 9:34 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

got some work to do







Thought the Non-ABS swap would only take 5 or so hours, but







That wasn't supposed to include the stubborn ass front MC thread..... Oh, and on the way home, realized I put the one way valve in backwards, like why is the pedal so hard to push? What is that weird sound when I start boosting?





















Turned that sucker around and man what a difference, hahahaha
New wheel bearings, CV's, tie rods (not pictured) and the infamous Non-ABS swap, when I pulled my ABS, a Non-ABS bracket was already attached, WTF







No mod Adam







Lucky SOB
















*BYE-BYE!!!* 








Finished pics up tomorrow


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (Sr. Karmann)*

That should help to unclutter some of that mess under the hood. Now if you can get rid of the G60 you will be onto something!
Get some proper beer for this project too!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The 4 day bay...... (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_That should help to unclutter some of that mess under the hood. Now if you can get rid of the G60 you will be onto something!
Get some proper beer for this project too!









Ya, now I've got this huge hole, I know, don't worry about that hole







G60 for life







It's life anyway








Oh, and Mt. Dew is the new beer


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_That should help to unclutter some of that mess under the hood. Now if you can get rid of the G60 you will be onto something!
Get some proper beer for this project too!










the ABS setup really is a fuster cluck
And I agree with James. time for some better beer. This whole corona thing is killin me


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

If you want some Corona I can go down the street and find a Mexican to piss in a bottle for you. If you take yours with lime, I'll make sure he drank some lime juice earlier that day.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
If you want some Corona I can go down the street and find a Mexican to piss in a bottle for you. If you take yours with lime, I'll make sure he drank some lime juice earlier that day.










ZING


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

did u order all these parts from spoonfedtuning?


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*










IMO... you dont need those.... the corrado already has such little body roll.. just put on some better struts and most of the body roll is eliminated...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *insyderzG60* »_









IMO... you dont need those.... the corrado already has such little body roll.. just put on some better struts and most of the body roll is eliminated... 


Just the rear one. Leave the front out


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (insyderzG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_did u order all these parts from spoonfedtuning?

sure did and these guys pretty much installed them for me, righty loosey lefty tighty

_Quote, originally posted by *insyderzG60* »_
IMO... you dont need those.... the corrado already has such little body roll.. just put on some better struts and most of the body roll is eliminated... 

you're absolutely right, cause I'm just all about Corrado bling







Oh and I suppose I should upgrade my Bilstein coils and bust out some air ride, possibly then my C will take a corner







Please help, cause I am a total








P.S. not to b e an ass, but have you seen the front bar off the car, that thing tapers down in diameter at the k-frame bushings







(kyle)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
P.S. not to b e an ass, but have you seen the front bar off the car, that thing tapers down in diameter at the k-frame bushings










Wow, they taper? I dunno about you but that is a bit of a design flaw. Seems like that point would be where the least resistance to torsional rigidity would occur. Whats the point of having the rest of the bar bigger?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Wow, they taper? I dunno about you but that is a bit of a design flaw. Seems like that point would be where the least resistance to torsional rigidity would occur. Whats the point of having the rest of the bar bigger?

Yeah, they do, can take a pic if you like







I would see this as the highest point of torsion, like a weak link, showed my buddy's and they were like WTF??? Bigger bar = more torsion resistance, little stock bar = fail







It's not even like the neuspeed is that much bigger, 6 or 7mm according to the bentley, but believe me, I feel the difference(rode it on just the rear bar for a week).


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Glad we have the same thought process on that.
I think it will add torsional force over a stock one but that section would prevent more from being put in to use.
Good job neuspeed


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

are the neuspeed bars hollow?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Glad we have the same thought process on that.
I think it will add torsional force over a stock one but that section would prevent more from being put in to use.
Good job neuspeed








and good job Neuspeed indeed









_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_are the neuspeed bars hollow? 

Nope, fat, nasty, heavy bars, well moderately heavy anyway :corona:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

*NO MORE WIRES!!!!* Dug into pulling the ABS harness and figured "while I'm in there" I might just get rid of all unnecessary wiring, so I went at it............
Oh, and the finished booster, which I love by the way, so nice to have real brakes



































































_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 4:39 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

looking good sr.! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Damn Scuttle, you tore it up today!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

yes, yes.... and I also wired up my reverse lights "while I was in there" and itz gonna b so nice







Also probably dropped a good 15lbs on BS on top of the 30 I dropped from the ABS unit







.........








thanks reborn


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

hahaha, i searched google forever looking for a similar pic, nice find James


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

"With a little lime they won't even know!"


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

non abs swap looks good man . 
and mister... adam started to tell me how he was getting the abs stuff from you as i was starting to tell him how you wanted to trade for the innercooler duct and clam shell.








strange in deed


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

Looks good SR. lemme get a pic of that throttle body linkage.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_non abs swap looks good man . 
and mister... adam started to tell me how he was getting the abs stuff from you as i was starting to tell him how you wanted to trade for the innercooler duct and clam shell.








strange in deed
















thanks, my ABS was acting up bad and was kinda scared it was gonna go out soon and I'd be using my e-brake or slammin into someone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ya, shot you a PM and posted in ur WTB thread next thing I kno, he calls and says he needs it, damn lurkerz







I still need the clamshell and would like to pick up the IC vent tho, and also a badass herby's rear strut bar







You should just go over there, smack him around a little and just take it, Debo style, "Yo, thatz my non-abs setup b!tch"


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (mattrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattrip* »_Looks good SR. lemme get a pic of that throttle body linkage.









Up in ten minutes, just for you


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (mattrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattrip* »_Looks good SR. lemme get a pic of that throttle body linkage.









here ya go... My awesome engineering skills hard at work


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Thanks I'm gonna be rockin that out for a while. 
If I ever find a replacement at the yard I'll pick up two and send you one.










_Modified by mattrip at 7:39 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (mattrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattrip* »_
If I ever find a replacement at the yard I'll pick up two and send you one.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif likewise


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Let me look through my collection of TB parts. I might have at least one of the parts you guys need. I have about 3 TB parted to make one good one!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
he calls and says he needs it, damn lurkerz







*ya he does that alot .. creep he is *

I still need the clamshell and would like to pick up the IC vent tho, and also a badass herby's rear strut bar







*what ever you need buddy just let me know when your ready and in need *
You should just go over there, smack him around a little and just take it, Debo style, "Yo, thatz my non-abs setup b!tch"








*i just dont reply to his BBM or IM's . seems to make him cry *


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*






















PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I may actually have a TB that is junk that has good linkages. Lemme look real fast


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

for sure have one right here.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_for sure have one right here.

Nice dood, so does that mean ur gonna send it to me?







Nah, just playin, see if mattrip needs it, doin just fine right now, will see if the 16v P i raped in the jy has one


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I will pull the linkage and send it to you. Just pay for a flat rate box


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_I will pull the linkage and send it to you. Just pay for a flat rate box

Will do if Mattrip doesn't want it, kinda broke right now, herbs just raked me over the coals, hahahahaha, not really, but sending him my available funds for some rare goodies, plus a lil somethin thatz gonna b nice in the twisties


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

flat rate box is only 5 bucks. Im only sending the linkage to you hosers


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

like I said, broke as fu(k







PM sent


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Dogger or Burn I got shipping and a 22oz Corona for one.








Or Craft


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mattrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattrip* »_ and a 22oz Corona for one.









now that sounds like a deal


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
now that sounds like a deal










give chad the corona... and send an extra 5 bucks so I can get a real beer...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
give chad the corona... and send an extra 5 bucks so I can get a real beer...

Colt 45 or Old English 800


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Colt 45 or Old English 800










I was thinking some bodingtons or something local...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Colt 45 or Old English 800









Yuck!!!







Maybe when I was 15.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Yuck!!!







Maybe when I was 15.









More like strawberry boone's farm


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Yuck!!!










I was thinking when I was black those were ok... but now that I'm white... no malt liquor for me


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*








New sig!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_







New sig!


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

The original Red Bull








Kyle let me know where to send the beer money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by mattrip at 1:08 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
give chad the corona... and send an extra 5 bucks so I can get a real beer...

IM for Mr. Burn


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Tightening the belt (literally)*

As some of you know, some *******s defouled the paint on my car, well insurance (the other guy's







) has paid out and I've taken the opportunity to do some tasteful mods. Was gonna wait on the pics and just go freakin pic heavy, but I'm bored. I rolled the fenders, filled a couple non-essential voids and sent the car in for paint this past Friday. Also, on the way back from having some sh!tty welding done, my charger started knocking, still trying to figure what I'm going to do, most likely to run N/A for awhile and have it rebuilt, but will keep it posted, just sukks this happened the day after I ordered an aftermarket head unit. Anyway, pics, *ENJOI!!!*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Tightening the belt (Sr. Karmann)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Especially like the deleted washer jets from the hood


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Tightening the belt (RedYellowWhite)*

Thanks bro, just saw your C on cris's P-Chop thread, very nice







.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Tightening the belt (Sr. Karmann)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for deletion


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

3rd brake light is a bit rough chad... You should have let me know I could have told you how to get the shape of that right.


----------



## 2L16VTurbo (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome work man, my G60 <3's ur G60!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (2L16VTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_3rd brake light is a bit rough chad... You should have let me know I could have told you how to get the shape of that right.

Dood, I was pissed about the welding and fab work, this dood sukked, but I wasn't there while he was doing it, was off detailing a plane at the local airport







And I still paid him $50 to do the work







If I would have known, I would have bout a couple pieces of sheet and panel bonded them in

_Quote, originally posted by *2L16VTurbo* »_Awesome work man, my G60 <3's ur G60!

hahaha, LESBIANS!!!!








Thanks!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Dood, I was pissed about the welding and fab work, this dood sukked, but I wasn't there while he was doing it, was off detailing a plane at the local airport







And I still paid him $50 to do the work







If I would have known, I would have bout a couple pieces of sheet and panel bonded them in


That is gonna be alot of filler to get that right... Might want to consider cutting it back out and welding in another piece that fits









_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
hahaha, LESBIANS!!!!










They better be hot lesbians


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
That is gonna be alot of filler to get that right... Might want to consider cutting it back out and welding in another piece that fits

They better be hot lesbians

It's too effin late for that crap, had I had a welder or a local buddy with one, things would be way different, but unfortunately not








And lesbian; yes, my car is a chick, sexy B!tch!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

will it complete repaint ? then you can clean the rear vw emblem


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_will it complete repaint ? then you can clean the rear vw emblem









yes complete respray, but I like the rear emblem








REPPIN VW!!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

na, i dont make promotion for vw








do this in there


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

the blue doesn't go with my theme


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats your theme ?







all gray ? make it gray


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

ya know, black, grey and red








Still waiting on those all red tails you were gonna send


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

aha







i asked you for a while for your adress


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_aha







i asked you for a while for your adress


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you have pm


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_do this in there

















Is that little rabbit bagged


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no idea man


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*today's update*

went down to the bodyshop today and to my surprise







this is as far as they've got, was early tho, didn't take as much filler as originally anticipated... Going back tomorrow to see it primered up
































*and this bundle of joy arrived*







(lot's of work ahead of me tho)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: today's update (Sr. Karmann)*

nice microwave







em radio


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: today's update (crisvr6)*

It is a microwave







with nav


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: today's update (Sr. Karmann)*



Sr. Karmannwith nav [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif[/IMG]


You need that so you can give someone your exact coordinates, when that thing beaks down ?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: today's update (sdezego)*

Chad you jinxed yourself with talking about your Glader.








Are they gonna at least pull the lower window trim on the front doors?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: today's update (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
You need that so you can give someone your exact coordinates, when that thing beaks down ?









I bought it with onstar







.......









_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Chad you jinxed yourself with talking about your Glader.








Are they gonna at least pull the lower window trim on the front doors?

I contemplated pulling them, but I don't wanna eff the new seals or scratch the new tint either, so dood's gonna use that special tape that pulls the seal back....
I know, charger woes, shouldn't have made that comment on that FB pic







But, itz not gonna end up in the G-Ladder Cemetary







Gonna pull the charger first of next week, crack into it and analyze the damage, if any. If therez no damage to the case or displacer, I may consider rebuilding myself, but if therez one nick in it, then off to KK she goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: today's update (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_nice microwave







em radio









^^ ROFL









_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
I contemplated pulling them, but I don't wanna eff the new seals or scratch the new tint either, so dood's _gonna use that special tape that pulls the seal back....
_


I'll be using the same method on my repaint, but we'll be removing those lower window trims and the 2 upper roof trims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: today's update (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
I'll be using the same method on my repaint, but we'll be removing those lower window trims and the 2 upper roof trims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the roof trim and everything else off, even front windshield strip, but those window pieces are uber hard to get back out, especially without bending them, and the windows would need to come out as well, there is a special 3M plastic tape that pulls back on the seal, so they can shoot paint under it, hopefully they really use it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

em dont forget to paint your plate-tub


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_em dont forget to paint your plate-tub









Paint the plate tub gloss black or matte black, not color matched


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_I'll be using the same method on my repaint, but we'll be removing those lower window trims and the 2 upper roof trims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dood, you got my wheels a spinning, so I went down to the body shop just now and yoked them









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_em dont forget to paint your plate-tub









white?









_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Paint the plate tub gloss black or matte black, not color matched

Thanks Burnsy, but my plate tub is NOS, hence original german satin black







.....


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sh1tz weak!!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lil_kano)*

That is a ugly radio and does look like a microwave.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_That is a ugly radio and does look like a microwave.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil_kano* »_sh1tz weak!!!

Mega weak, like your aRRRR







BTW, haven't seen it on the road lately







...........









_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_That is a ugly radio and does look like a microwave. 

Remind me and I will make you some popcorn at h2o









_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_










Nice chop, don't really get it, but....... *DICK!!!*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

no, like this..........


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Hahahaha.. you forgot to paint my other toe nails!
Nice touch on the pink shorts... you should have made them "short shorts" hahahah


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_Hahahaha.. you forgot to paint my other toe nails!
Nice touch on the pink shorts... you should have made them "short shorts" hahahah

ROFL, I feel Chris will chime in any time soon


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
ROFL, I feel Chris will chime in any time soon









nope


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Ha....in your face haters! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Some more progress*

Some updated pics, a little dated on the auto body pics, from like 3 days ago... Should get my car back from paint tomorrow morning, did see it based and damn, made me think about having some flattening agent put in the clear, but nope







Since I am getting the car bak tomorrow, I took some time to tighten up some loose ends, been working on parts here and there... Fixed the 3 piece lower bumper grill and cleaned and painted some parts as well as start the prep work for the headliner redo, had it done professionally last year when I had my interior done, but dood shot glue over the old foam, so it was a complete PITA to get all that old crap off...







Finished the rest of the prep today and re-wrapped the headliner and sunroof panels tho, turned out schweet








Pics for kicks...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Some more progress (Sr. Karmann)*

new pics ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (crisvr6)*

hahaha, actually been waiting on the car, more than expected...







But I did pick it up today and got it mostly together, except for a few little odds and ends... Took a bunch of pics, but my PC is acting up, so not sure about the upload, so I will try to post them up tomorrow


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Some more progress (Sr. Karmann)*

You gotta step up and break the car down a little more. Remove the little plastic triangles on the door. There is one screw and the slide out. Easy. The mirrors the black plastic takes 5 minutes to remove. Just unsnap the glass and you will see the screws that hold it together. 
Guess its too late...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (dogger)*

where were you on page 5?







.....







dood I tried like hell to get the triangles off, even tried to remove some carefully on a junk C, but broke those and heard they are a mega PITA, thought the same on the mirror beauty rings, but they had overspray on them from the first respray, guess if you want that sh!t done right, you gotta do it yourself. I am a little disimpressed by some of what this guy did, but I figure $200 out of pocket aint too bad


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Some more progress (Sr. Karmann)*

Damn you! I posted threads on removing both before! Let me dig them up. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4555002


_Modified by dogger at 9:00 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (dogger)*

sweet dood, looks like I will just pull them clean them up and shoot them with some trim paint, since they're faded anyway, would have still been nice to shoot up under them tho


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Some more progress (Sr. Karmann)*

where are todays pics mang????


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (xtremevdub)*

hahaha, none taken (didn't want you guys to poke fun at my 4x4)







was busy all day, spun the coils down, bought bolts and took my dash apart








Will try for tomorrow


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Some more progress (Sr. Karmann)*

I got a really nice spy pics of your 4x4 status for ya!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Some more progress (xtremevdub)*

this guy watches the Food Network soo much he even put a microwave inside his Corrado!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (xtremevdub)*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Some more progress (Sr. Karmann)*

Must have taken Pioneer a whole 2 minutes to design that radio...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (dogger)*

3 and quit hatin James as I be the first to pull this off in a G with full a/c controls







.........








just think, your tax dollars paid for it all, if you had paid more, maybe I would have had a radio of your liking


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Some more progress (Sr. Karmann)*

Not my tax dollars.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Some more progress (dogger)*

your bar sir will be ready for shipping thursday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (herby53-akaherby53)*

awesome, thanks Allen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Some more progress (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_this guy watches the Food Network soo much he even put a microwave inside his Corrado!

















Im not impressed unless it can make waffles.








Lookin good Chad!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Some more progress (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Im not impressed unless it can make waffles.









and Jimmy Dean sausage buiscuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Remind me and I will make you some popcorn at h2o










Now all you have to do is carry a 6-pack in your Corrado all the time...a 6-pack of these though:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Im not impressed unless it can make waffles.










How about pancakes?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you guys are fakking hilarious. and i thought i busted his balls a lot.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil_kano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil_kano* »_you guys are fakking hilarious. and i thought i busted his balls a lot.









ya, they think they're pretty effin funny








*OH, and a big thanks to CHRIS*







........ Lights look great


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Those reds tails look sick!
Big UP to Sr. Karmann For helping me with the NON-ABS swap. The blk raddo is now losing weight and free of that trash they called ABS. 
It is crazy how hard I have to put my foot in the NON-ABS to get them to lock up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

haven't checked in in a while... wow nice work sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *day1134* »_Those reds tails look sick!
Big UP to Sr. Karmann For helping me with the NON-ABS swap. The blk raddo is now losing weight and free of that trash they called ABS. 
It is crazy how hard I have to put my foot in the NON-ABS to get them to lock up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ya, I was surprised myself, must be all the grip on the yokohamas








Snag a battery and some wires so we can start cleaning your bay









_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_







haven't checked in in a while... wow nice work sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks







Check back later this week for more


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
*OH, and a big thanks to CHRIS*







........ Lights look great









ah no problem man !!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

there have been a lack of pictars except that stupid microwave thing you put in your car


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Hasn't been picworthy, need to give her a good detail, plus I was missing a few pieces that were still at the bodyshop, fuel door and C badge, picked them up on Friday







Pics up later this week


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

this bar ownes the page!!!

willl be on its way tomorrow buddy . cant wait to see it painted, stickered and installed. enjoy!


















_Modified by herby53-akaherby53 at 9:50 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (herby53-akaherby53)*

Ah, yessir, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

need your address . can you email me it at [email protected] so i can get it out today.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (herby53-akaherby53)*

Oh its that type of bar. I thought Chad was building a bar for drinks in his car to go a long with the microwave in the dash. He could really do some entertaining of passengers with that combo.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Oh its that type of bar. I thought Chad was building a bar for drinks in his car to go a long with the microwave in the dash. He could really do some entertaining of passengers with that combo.











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

ya, full wet bar to compliment the kitchen








Picked up some new JL goodies today







500/1 and 10w3








Oh, and a disco ball








Full service velvet VIP


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Paint looks nice Scutts!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

Thanks Matte


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

You can address me as "Rev. Matte".


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_You can address me as "Rev. Matte".










is that short for Reverend Matte?
are you a black preacher now?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

black!!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

is he trying to pick up on my saint stat?








And he's black? thought that may have been an afro under the hat


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*








All of those skin head pictures of me are just before I picked it out.


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

Sweet rear strut bar! I likes it very much.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (88Redroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88Redroc* »_Sweet rear strut bar! I likes it very much.

es dey baessst








^originally quoted by Nacho


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Kyle is this when you found out Matte was black?









Or when he did this?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Awe sh!t, there goes my thread


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_Awe sh!t, there goes my thread









Chad,,, is 9am in the morning.. are you ok???
You didnt get the memo that umployement wont pay you if you dont get up after 12??


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

No, I didn't get the memo







Maybe I should go down to the unemployment office and ask for a substantial increase in compensation for actually "looking" for work


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_Awe sh!t, there goes my thread









you need a new thread, 4 days are over







and post some more pics man


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
you need a new thread, 4 days are over







and post some more pics man
















HAHAHA, have been waiting get her back together "completely" and detailed before I threw some more pics up, but since you asked, enjoi








First two are the day I got it back from paint, was waiting on emblem plugs and my fuel door, third photo was taken yesterday as a spy pic teaser for a few people to help get them motivated


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

all reds. :badass:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ok, the windshield sticker is a bit to big







and the tub would be better color matched







and the red lights looking better on yours as on my white


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_all reds. :badass: 

^^x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Next: remove rear wiper


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
^^x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Next: remove rear wiper


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
^^x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Next: remove rear wiper










I remember when I did this on my car...
step 1: remove glass... damnit no no dont put your hand through the glass
step 2: sweep up broken glass from shop floor
step 3: bandage friend who put hand through said glass
step 4: shave wiper hole


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I remember when I did this on my car...
step 1: remove glass... damnit no no dont put your hand through the glass
step 2: sweep up broken glass from shop floor
step 3: bandage friend who put hand through said glass
step 4: shave wiper hole

Lol








He could use one of those cool wiper hole cover/bolts, no?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_all reds. :badass: 

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But really Thanks to Cris







REAL EURO TAILS









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ok, the windshield sticker is a bit to big







and the tub would be better color matched







and the red lights looking better on yours as on my white
















.............









_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I remember when I did this on my car...
step 1: remove glass... damnit no no dont put your hand through the glass
step 2: sweep up broken glass from shop floor
step 3: bandage friend who put hand through said glass
step 4: shave wiper hole

That sucks, funny layout tho








*I likes my rear AERO wipa*







Hint, look closely


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
Lol








He could use one of those cool wiper hole cover/bolts, no?










I wish I was joking
Aftermath of the broken glass:








The cover works well. I like the look of not having that raised area there though.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

This is pointless though...

_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
*I likes my rear AERO wipa*







Hint, look closely









^^Chad, doesn't seem to like em shaved















_btw, love the shaved bonnet washer jets _http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_This is pointless though...
^^Chad, doesn't seem to like em shaved










This is too easy to take out of context


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
This is too easy to take out of context

Yes it would be


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
This is too easy to take out of context

Should I said "pun not intended"


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

Looks good Scuttle. All red tails on gray are perfect. I would not paint the tub body color though. Black looks better. 
Sorry to ruin your thread with a pic of Kyle and Matte's Brokeback Mountain moment.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Looks good Scuttle. All red tails on gray are perfect. I would not paint the tub body color though. Black looks better. 
Sorry to ruin your thread with a pic of Kyle and Matte's Brokeback Mountain moment.

Thanks James, the tails need to be darkened up a shade or 2, cause when the sunlight hits them they get all chingy blingy







But overall I like them alot, plus the LEDz are sooper bright








Broke my thread







..............








Okay, some more progress today, been impatiently waiting on my Pioneer install kit and it arrived at three and I started cutting away, by 5ish, the radio was ready for install







I did however remove all the Aktiv wiring and amps last week as well as wire in the harness for my microwave...







No kitchen counter backdrop in this pic







Also a spy pic of my new JL goodies, will start fabbing up a box this weekend








P.S. I know the HVAC is not hooked up, but tomorrow it will be


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

















Chad I dont know man....
that looks a little weak man bro.. I know your radio (as huge as it is) doenst even weight a pound.. but are you sure your center console is not gonna crack?








Is that how the final install looks like?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

I assure you it will not crack, everything is plastic welded and a couple little supports added. The install kit came with a cage, similar to a single din radio, that you bend the tabs. I kept the strongest part of the HVAC in tact, to support the bottom of the unit and get it as high up as I could, to avoid having to shave much off the sides of thew HVAC plate. I took the car out earlier for a trial run and the radio does not flinch, everything is in uber tight








And yes, that is what the final install will look like


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
Eeeewww!
I just down loaded the pic you sent me on the phone earlier.. it looks way better than the ones you posted here.










BTW.. you probably hold the record of taking down your fuse box in a year.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
BTW.. you probably hold the record of taking down your fuse box in a year.









And timing belt








Flash was on







Looks killer in person, although I will have to paint the trim ring to match the rest of my plastics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tried to call you on the bluetooth earlier for a road test


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

if you are driving south again tomorrow, pass by.. I wanna see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And is gonna be like 8 times taking the timing belt out since the begining of this thread!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_if you are driving south again tomorrow, pass by.. I wanna see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And is gonna be like 8 times taking the timing belt out since the begining of this thread!









Ya, I will stop by after I get it all put back together
And I think itz more like 10


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Install looks good. Cables for the HVAC fit ok?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Install looks good. Cables for the HVAC fit ok?

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Only one cable, have not done the re-route yet, shouldn't be bad... Have to lengthen the vacuum harness as well, but I sourced another harness, so it will be easy


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
Is that how the final install looks like?










yes when it works he can spy the vortex people from his car


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Ah crap...that last post...I think I just went blind!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
yes when it works he can spy the vortex people from his car


















BAhAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
yes when it works he can spy the vortex people from his car








]

HAHAHA, thank god for no video








Well the project was a huge success, double din and full A/C control


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
HAHAHA, thank god for no video








Well the project was a huge success, double din and full A/C control










now do it with a new style interior


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
now do it with a new style interior

Buy me a 93


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Buy me a 93










buy me a hooker that isn't dead and in my trunk


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

That pic of Kyle and Matte may never go away. Nice work Cris! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bromance...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

You should do this next
















Just kidding, it actually looks good, which I didn't expect @ the beginning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

Thanks Nick


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

And this


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

HAHAHA
Took a couple pics...


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

RETARD APPROVED! now go get a new shift knob


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

which button opens the door on this thing? I want some pizza rolls


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_RETARD APPROVED! now go get a new shift knob

Surprisingly enough, it's not the first time I heard that today


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_which button opens the door on this thing? I want some pizza rolls

Itz voice activated


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_ now go get a new shift knob, floor-mats, steering-wheel


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

where are my waffles?








Great work man!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_.. 

Function over form for now







............









_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_where are my waffles?








Great work man!

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Man I'm gonna have a waiting list huh








1. Burnsy...Pizza Rolls/pancake
2. The Zak... Waffles
3. Doggmeister... Beer Tap....(pending DOT approval)
4. Nick... Popcorn








Edit for: cooking while watching gay vortex porn











_Modified by Sr. Karmann at 7:46 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Looking good man! Never mind all the Magic Chef chatter!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_RETARD APPROVED! now go get a new shift knob

Thats the new one.. .I keep telling him not to sit on it...








he is thinking of putting a pop corn machine on the trunk...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_he is thinking of putting a pop corn machine on the trunk...









No, no man you got it all wrong, the bar goes in the back


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

toaster oven in the glove box...
it's the only real way to do Red Baron breakfast pizzas


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_toaster oven in the glove box...
it's the only real way to do Red Baron breakfast pizzas

hahaha, turning the C into one of those crazy mexican roach coaches http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif...............


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

I got Spy pics of his new Setup!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

*BAWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Came out really nice. Now it has been proven that double din can be done and keep the HVAC! 
Next time fall in love with a better looking radio.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Came out really nice. Now it has been proven that double din can be done and keep the HVAC! 


Thanks James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

Looks good Chad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just stop looking at pron on it!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
yes when it works he can spy the vortex people from his car

















heres chads PRON!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_I got Spy pics of his new Setup!!!!










he spies only his friends


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_RETARD APPROVED! now go get a new shift knob

^^x2...here's a nice find (and quite rare): http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Corra...3481a


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re:*

You guys are effin hilarious and have way too much time on your hands









_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
^^x2...here's a nice find (and quite rare): http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Corra...3481a

Is it just me or does the shift knob look huge?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_You guys are effin hilarious and have way too much time on your hands








Is it just me or does the shift knob look huge?


could be the angle.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_

Is it just me or does the shift knob look huge?

Hey, I just thought you guys worship anything euro and this is as euro as it gets so stop complaining, lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
Hey, I just thought you guys worship anything euro and this is as euro as it gets so stop complaining, lol









If this was really euro it would be right hand drive and would have NA bumpers and automatic belts


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VR SEX)*

Scuttle worships this kind of Euro...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (dogger)*

Not quite, more like this...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

but I guess this one is probably "more" euro


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dogger)*

Good god James!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Scuttle worships this kind of Euro...









This is Scuttle w/o his hat going for his daily run on the beach. Unemployed and working on his tan!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dogger)*

Before he shaved his rear emblems.








Even grandma Scuttle is sporting the thong.








And grandpa Scuttle.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (dogger)*

should be


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

BAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

IBTL


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

^^


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_









ugh... you went too far with that one.. talk is nasty. 
if we are gonna finally lock his thread, lets do it with some nice chicks, 
like the ones from the Sunday hawtness thread.....


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
















thank you kind sir , may i have another !!!
no really . thanks for taking the sick stuff out and adding some nice things . i can call you a real friend . the rest ...... well you know what i call you








th


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

wow now thats sexy!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (dri0514)*

Tightened up the last of the little finishing touches and detailed a bit, went a little pic heavy, but I feel the paint deserves it







Oh, and about to add some extra goodies which will make my suspension almost complete


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks good chad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Thanks Kyle


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_looks good chad


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lower it man


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Thanks Nick









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_lower it man

















It won't go any lower without fatter wheel spacers in the rear, only clearing my coil by 2mm







I have had my eye out for some spacers tho







or wheels if I hit the lotto


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*

lotto ? here gives some euro millions lotto with 111millions in the jackpot







http://www.swisslos.ch/euromil...node5 
then you can buy some rs


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*









Serioulsy, those would look awesome with your Corrados colour...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_lotto ? here gives some euro millions lotto with 111millions in the jackpot







http://www.swisslos.ch/euromil...node5 
then you can buy some rs
















no rs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif HRE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
Serioulsy, those would look awesome with your Corrados colour... 

I do have a few sets







Look like this, I'm kinda 50/50 on the subject tho


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
I do have a few sets









I know, that's why I wrote that








..and that is the exact photo I had in mind








edit: and I own this page, lol


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

Car looks awesome








Question though, do tie bars actually do anything noticeable? I got a neuspeed one from the PO, and haven't installed it yet...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (chrisd1891)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
I know, that's why I wrote that








..and that is the exact photo I had in mind








edit: and I own this page, lol 








for ownage







I might try a set, just dunno if I want to actually drill my reflectors

_Quote, originally posted by *chrisd1891* »_Car looks awesome








Question though, do tie bars actually do anything noticeable? I got a neuspeed one from the PO, and haven't installed it yet...

Thanks for the compliment








Your car is always flexing under heavy load, just like jacking your car up and trying to open that side's door. I am running the fattest Neuspeed sway bars and I'm sure they are helping to create more body flex, so anything to tighten up the chassis is a big bonus. I do not like the other styles of stressbars, except the ones I have, they both have center adjusters to pre-load the chassis, which I think is ideal if you are going to pound on your car in the corners, which I already do







But hopefully more so now







I will also be running the eurosport lower stressbar in the future to complete the suspension setup


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_







for ownage







I might try a set, just dunno if I want to actually drill my reflectors
Thanks for the compliment








Your car is always flexing under heavy load, just like jacking your car up and trying to open that side's door. I am running the fattest Neuspeed sway bars and I'm sure they are helping to create more body flex, so anything to tighten up the chassis is a big bonus. I do not like the other styles of stressbars, except the ones I have, they both have center adjusters to pre-load the chassis, which I think is ideal if you are going to pound on your car in the corners, which I already do







But hopefully more so now







I will also be running the eurosport lower stressbar in the future to complete the suspension setup

That makes sense, the neuspeed one looks pretty lame, as there's really no way to tighten it. Got it for free though, so I'll probably put it in at some point. 
Is your car on coilovers at the moment? 
ps- red tails with the gray are too cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by chrisd1891 at 1:04 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisd1891* »_
That makes sense, the neuspeed one looks pretty lame, as there's really no way to tighten it. Got it for free though, so I'll probably put it in at some point. 


Tighten it? As in set the preload of the bar? You don't need to.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (chrisd1891)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisd1891* »_
That makes sense, the neuspeed one looks pretty lame, as there's really no way to tighten it. Got it for free though, so I'll probably put it in at some point. 
Is your car on coilovers at the moment? 
ps- red tails with the gray are too cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I'm sure the neuspeed one will serve a purpose, not a complete waste, but not the best IMHO... When you install it, jack the car up and then drill the holes for it, when you set the car back down it will pre-load it a bit







Yeah, coils, Bilstein PSS's and thanks for the props on the tails


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_







for ownage







I might try a set, just dunno if I want to actually drill my reflectors


This is totally reversable. The holes that you have to drill are so small that won't be noticable if you decide to remove the bulb caps...It's actually very easy to do following the OGFs write-up (heck, even I manage to do it







)
If you decide to do it, just be careful not to touch the reflectors with anything dirty and be careful with the headlight plastic adjuster thingy (note usage of technical term







)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedYellowWhite* »_
This is totally reversable. The holes that you have to drill are so small that won't be noticable if you decide to remove the bulb caps...It's actually very easy to do following the OGFs write-up (heck, even I manage to do it







)
If you decide to do it, just be careful not to touch the reflectors with anything dirty and be careful with the headlight plastic adjuster thingy (note usage of technical term







)









I may just try it then, and ya, I have that write-up in my FS post too







And you are right, those reflectors are not forgiving, I had to build and joey mod my e-codes







Thingy = adjuster mount???


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*








the unstamped #0001 bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

pix of the bar installed or it didnt happen!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_







the unstamped #0001 bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HAHA, thought you'd like that









_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_pix of the bar installed or it didnt happen!









Oh it did happen, in about 5 minutes from the box







I just put it in there temporarily (all bolted in tho), so I can start designing my sub enclosure


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_











looks good buddy . cant wait to see it color matched


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_
looks good buddy . cant wait to see it color matched 








and stickered "cough"








In all reality tho, I think I feel a difference in the rear end already, might just be in my head, but seems more solid and planted... 
It won't be painted for a week or so, pulling the charger tomorrow and gonna crack it open to analyze the internals, hopefully just apex strips, but when I get it put back together I will spray the barz as well as some other essentials


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_

In all reality tho, I think I feel a difference in the rear end already, might just be in my head, but seems more solid and planted... 


it not in your head . the bar really does work/do something







i dont worry as much about form as i do about function but did redesign for fashion alittle


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Ya, been driving it more and I have noticed a big difference, the rear is GLUED to the road :thumb: I have also removed and disassembled the charger, running NA 8v SUKKS!!! A couple pics...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

congrats on the only working pictures in the corrado forum


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> congrats on the only working pictures in the corrado forum


 X2... this new format is gonna get some used to....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> congrats on the only working pictures in the corrado forum


 HAHA, my build page went from 16 pages to 37 overnight  It will really suck if all the pictures are lost, there were (and still are) some amazing things going on here and to be lost will suck ballz


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

shaved charger.. LULZ


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ya, and I know you like that phresh cold air piping


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

soon? :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

What, a RSR  

Seriously tho, no frenched ecodes


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> shaved charger.. LULZ


 Smartest thing to shave on a G60.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Smartest thing to shave on a G60.


 Ya, I'm just loving all the throttle response of the NA 8V  

Looks like I've gotta get some pics posted of the clean internals  Anyone want to contribute some apex strips and kluber grease?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Kyle has lots of kluber grease for some reason. Keeps it right next to the computer.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Kyle has lots of kluber grease for some reason. Keeps it right next to the computer.


 kluber grease smells funny, so I keep air spencer's all over the house.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, I'm just loving all the throttle response of the NA 8V
> 
> Looks like I've gotta get some pics posted of the clean internals  Anyone want to contribute some apex strips and kluber grease?


 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600324524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270576576855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270576578378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Hurry up, lol...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL, I love this description for just the kluber grease... 

"Increases power + 10 HP, + 0,1 bar supercharger boost presure! The grease works during 15 000 miles, after 15 000 miles it burns out. It activates the air inside supercharger to fly faster, because the displacer is more slippery. "


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Got boost?*

Got my goodie bag from BBM today and will be busy this weekend getting it back in the car, I've been marking oilspots EVERYWHERE :laugh:





































Oh, got these and they will be going to the wheelshop next week to be trued and welded, maybe I could sit at the cool kids table now


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Im coming for them kneecaps , you made your choice. 
Dude, RX's are classic. 4 lug FTW and yes, you can sit at the kids table on thanksgiving now. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Im coming for them kneecaps , you made your choice.
> Dude, RX's are classic. 4 lug FTW and yes, you can sit at the kids table on thanksgiving now. :beer:


hahaha, ya, that comment was originally made by m-flatt, got the wheels basically free, dude that they were supposed to go to bailed, so, I'z gonna fix them for myself, they need lots of w3rk  But here's the kicker, I can't find any info on them, they're stamped 216, and here's the dims, 17x7.5 et42.... gonna need some beefy spacers, but they gonna look real nice when they are done, gonna do some semi-trick $hit with them 

*and status update, the JB weld is on one side of the scroll ends* now time for some :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Dood, just wow...did you fix that scroll by yourself :what: Mad props to you if that's the case :beer:

Btw, RX's look good - classic Corrado wheel choice that's prove to work, are you going for black or silver on them?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Dood, just wow...did you fix that scroll by yourself :what: Mad props to you if that's the case :beer:
> 
> Btw, RX's look good - classic Corrado wheel choice that's prove to work, are you going for black or silver on them?


ya, fixing the scroll, not done yet, still got the one side to do 

and the RX's were not by choice, but rather opportunity better use them than just scrap them and they gonna be satin black


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The black is looking choice!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad, the bbs cap sucks  you need your own :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

NICE!!!! :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

This would be more fitting...

He could sit at the Mexican's table!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> This would be more fitting...
> 
> He could sit at the Mexican's table!


BAHAHAHA. you guys crack me up :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dogger said:


> He could sit at the Mexican's table! with this :laugh:










:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh:


*BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAHA*

waiting on my buddy with some Coronas as we speak 

*HECHO EN MEXICO!!!!!* FTW.........


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*I has boost!!!!!*

got the charger put back together and everything all painted up  Thought I was getting some good readings on the MFA for boost, but was very inconsistent, so I'm gonna throw a new vac sensor on the cluster this week, but it seems to be pulling strong tho, well up to 4k anyway  217 miles to go :laugh:

Pics for kicks....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you need some domecaps (strut-caps)
and this :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you need some domecaps (strut-caps)
> and this :laugh:


youz funny dood! :laugh: and yes, I do need a set of VR strutcaps, lots to come now that I have obtained substantial employment


----------



## vdubkid1972 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vdubkid1972 said:


> looks good



thanks Steve :beer:


----------



## wash with gasoline (Mar 10, 2010)

The charger looks good, curious to see how the jb holds out?
Just finished doing a full rebuild on mine ...in the middle of it my displacer fell down some concrete stairs :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Found another charger local and used the displacer from it, mite try fixing my bad one if yours holds up


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## ebaradas (Jun 23, 2009)

nice execution Sire! may I ask where u sourced your alternator cover?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ebaradas said:


> nice execution Sire! may I ask where u sourced your alternator cover?


I got it/made it for him.. good luck getting one.  

Hey Chad.. I guess this is my first post on here with this setup....
Send me an email.. wanna know what happened with the dude and the wheels... 

Hows your car running? does it feel as fast as a civic now?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> got the charger put back together and everything all painted up  Thought I was getting some good readings on the MFA for boost, but was very inconsistent, so I'm gonna throw a new vac sensor on the cluster this week, but it seems to be pulling strong tho, well up to 4k anyway  217 miles to go :laugh:
> 
> Pics for kicks....


Nice work Chad, bay/engine looks tidy :beer:
I would get rid of that cone filter asap though


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

that displacer looked in awesome condition... or something like that:sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ebaradas said:


> nice execution Sire! may I ask where u sourced your alternator cover?


what xtreme said, itz a secret 



xtremevdub said:


> I got it/made it for him.. good luck getting one.
> 
> Hey Chad.. I guess this is my first post on here with this setup....
> Send me an email.. wanna know what happened with the dude and the wheels...
> ...


Car's running good, although I only have like 30 miles on it, I will shoot you an e-mail after work :beer:

Dogger and Burnsy 

Thanks Nick, K&N is staying, gonna get a P-Flow Howitzer or make one :beer:


----------



## ebaradas (Jun 23, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> what xtreme said, itz a secret
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I've seen that config somewhere but not VW. GM prolly? Anyways it makes that spot tidy :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ebaradas said:


> Sr. Karmann said:
> 
> 
> > what xtreme said, itz a secret
> ...


----------



## ebaradas (Jun 23, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ebaradas said:
> 
> 
> > keep guessing, I will NEVER tell
> ...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ebaradas said:


> Sr. Karmann said:
> 
> 
> > Aha ATOYOT Corolla! Damn it I knew I have change an alternator on one of my friend's car that has a similar rear cover and for the life of me I can't remember who's car was it :banghead:
> ...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Seems like the more you paint things and make them look better, it makes other things stand out that aren't looking as good. Like the plastic cover on top of the radiator, your IC tubes, and the alternator belt cover.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Agreed I normally dont get into the just paint it to make it look better thing but on your car it is pulled off nicely:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Seems like the more you paint things and make them look better, it makes other things stand out that aren't looking as good. Like the plastic cover on top of the radiator, your IC tubes, and the alternator belt cover.


nah, it was a crappy pic with semi-shade and sun from a tree, those parts look good, haven't done anything with the boost tubes, gonna have some custom ones made soon :beer:



SLC4ME said:


> Agreed I normally dont get into the just paint it to make it look better thing but on your car it is pulled off nicely:thumbup:


Thanks! :beer: Wanted to try to paint the res's while I was shooting everything else, cause they looked like $hit, but I'm not sure I'm liking it much, new would look better IMO, and I'm just not into the chrome or polished look, was debating polishing the stressbar, but decided to color match it instead


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

are you finished or do you have more plans ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> are you finished or do you have more plans ?


Actually yes, waiting on a phone call as we speak


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and whats with those bbs wheels ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and whats with those bbs wheels ?


the phone call was a go 

and a few extra goodies


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks good, now waiting for new pics :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> looks good, now waiting for new pics :laugh: :thumbup:


Ah, I got those pics from the ECS Tuning website, there are no BBS :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

so only new tires and spacers for your current wheels ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> so only new tires and spacers for your current wheels ?


yep, how does it look? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> yep, how does it look? :laugh:


^^ :thumbup: 
...I won't make any suggestions


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

hm that little silver lip on the wheels, was wanted ?  
and you need a euro front lip :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ :thumbup:
> ...I won't make any suggestions


If not you then who? 

Oh, maybe this guy :downarrow: :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> hm that little silver lip on the wheels, was wanted ?
> and you need a euro front lip :laugh: :thumbup:


Yes, I know you like the stripe 

and moar low???? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Yes, I know you like the stripe
> 
> and moar low???? :laugh:


na  full black would be better :laugh:

moar low ? maybe


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> na  full black would be better :laugh:
> 
> moar low ? maybe


HAHA, youz funny dood, Kyle said something like, "It's about time, now you need to pull your fenders" :laugh:

and ya, the silver stripe is bare aluminum cleared over, there to break up the wheel and tire  Looks real good in person :cheers:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yea he`s right, its time :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> yea he`s right, its time :laugh:


it seems as if I am re-spraying my car once a year, so maybe next year? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know, when you want pulled fenders then


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> dont know, when you want pulled fenders then


nope 

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why not ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> why not ?


stock lines


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> stock lines


^^weak...  

_ Am I the only one Kyle can so easily persuade  :laugh: _


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^weak...
> 
> _ Am I the only one Kyle can so easily persuade  :laugh: _


Don't feel bad Nick, I'm sure "The Archinator" has influenced the masses :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^weak...
> 
> _ Am I the only one Kyle can so easily persuade  :laugh: _


You will pull your arches, you will pull your arches.

Nick, repeat after me:

You will pull your arches



Sr. Karmann said:


> Don't feel bad Nick, I'm sure "The Archinator" has influenced the masses :laugh:


HAHA pretty sure I haven't. Actually next time I do arches my goal is to keep the line.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :beer: (s) 4 u guys :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


>


you need this kyle :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you need this kyle :laugh:


HAAHA that is awesome!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> HAAHA that is awesome!


x2 :laugh:

and I agree about keeping the stock line with a nice pull :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Lookin good there St. Skuttle....

and Yes Kyle KEEP THE LINE!!! If ya can that is!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Lookin good there St. Skuttle....


Thanks :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The wheels look great! A big improvement. The silver stripe is very hard to notice in pics though. I picked up on it before I read it was there but it almost looks like a reflection. 

I like the ride height and think its better to not pull the fenders. Factory line is nice to preserve.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> The wheels look great! A big improvement. The silver stripe is very hard to notice in pics though. I picked up on it before I read it was there but it almost looks like a reflection.
> 
> I like the ride height and think its better to not pull the fenders. Factory line is nice to preserve.


Thanks James :thumbup:

I like how the raw aluminum line turned out, ever so subtle  and I don't think I'm gonna change the ride height or fenders  Stoked with the way she sits now


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I would agree with Cris that you need a Euro lip.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I would agree with Cris that you need a Euro lip.


and a scuttle panel


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> yep, how does it look? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> and a scuttle panel



You find a VR wiper motor? 

Also I think the Corona wheel caps would have looked better. Wuss! :laugh:


How come every pic you take of your car its not sunny and bright out? Always looks cloudy. Thought Florida was full of sunshine.


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

dogger said:


> The wheels look great! A big improvement. The silver stripe is very hard to notice in pics though. I picked up on it before I read it was there but it almost looks like a reflection.
> 
> I like the ride height and think its better to not pull the fenders. Factory line is nice to preserve.


x2
looks great.
i like the factory line. in crisvr6 photoshop the fenders look like there off a TT, and imo doesnt go with lines of the corrado. plus the factory put them there for a reason, to catch door dings


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Sr. Karmann said:
> 
> 
> > yep, how does it look? :laugh:
> ...


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Two things, ugly boost tubes remedy=Krylon fusion, gloss black sir. 

And that pic of the power window regulator is EXACTLY what I needed for the parts# saved me some searching! again...props sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

coatofarms said:


> Two things, ugly boost tubes remedy=Krylon fusion, gloss black sir.
> 
> And that pic of the power window regulator is EXACTLY what I needed for the parts# saved me some searching! again...props sir! :thumbup:


not to worry, I have a plan for those tubes, just $$ takes time  

and :thumbup: for useful info


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Damn! It's going to finally be badass once the wheels are on it! :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Damn! It's going to finally be badass once the wheels are on it! :laugh:


Wait, you didn't get the memo? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> euro lip and a scuttle panel


not so good


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I figured it was a chop, since Cris' name was on it. Scuttle you done goo..., I mean *decent*!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Forty-six and 2: and whats up with your thread ?:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been rolling around in ink and needles, trying to raise money to bump it! :laugh: 

I am actually getting my motivation back. I am starting to gather material to finish something "impressive".


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> not so good


I was actually at the post office today and I noticed, I clear parking stops by about 1/2" so I'm good 

it is nice to not have to worry about the expensive euro-lip 

Oh, and thanks 42 for the words of encouragement ...............:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

hm or you buy sean`s airride kit and a euro lip :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> hm or you buy sean`s airride kit and a euro lip :laugh:


BAWHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh: then you can go up and down :laugh:

now its hecho in mexico approved :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

bangin! I like it


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh: then you can go up and down :laugh:
> 
> now its hecho in mexico approved :laugh:



A set of RS's and it would be complete ....................:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> A set of RS's and it would be complete ....................:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hahaha, you crack me up dood :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you wanted some bbs


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

After seeing that, I want HYDRO'S!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you wanted some bbs


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Car is looking really good man!

Where was it keyed prior? Hopefully, somewhere you plan to never visit again in the C...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Car is looking really good man!
> 
> Where was it keyed prior? Hopefully, somewhere you plan to never visit again in the C...


thanks Shawn:beer:

and I will not bring her there again


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> thanks Shawn:beer:
> 
> and I will not bring her there again


And not mess with girls who have boyfriends or husbands...:thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Love these threads, great turn around dude :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> And not mess with girls who have boyfriends or husbands...:thumbup:


thanks for the inspirational words of wisdom 



Toffeerado said:


> Love these threads, great turn around dude :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

i found yo thread again! 

opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> i found yo thread again!
> 
> opcorn:


dammit, can I getta lock? :laugh:

and BTW, you gonna be eating popcorn for awhile if youz watchin this thread homie  unless you got some $$ I can borrow


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you out of work again?

Just be a Kyle, and create some sort of useless entertainment for your thread. I need to start doing that for mine instead of only posting when I have something meaningful to share...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Are you out of work again?
> 
> Just be a Kyle, and create some sort of useless entertainment for your thread. I need to start doing that for mine instead of only posting when I have something meaningful to share...


yep, no work as of now 

I can just start jacking pics from other threads and post them up in here to keep it alive


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow that sucks. Do you get your free government money again?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Wow that sucks. Do you get your free government money again?


not sure, and that's looking grim,,,,,,,, but did just get some sweet government tail.....


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

What program is that from and where did you apply?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> What program is that from and where did you apply?



I'll never tell 

well, maybe.... teacher's union


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*i post it here *



Sr. Karmann said:


> you guys crack me up :laugh:
> 
> and a thanks to Chris for that ever-so-inspiring p-chop .........:laugh:
> 
> CORONAS FOR ALL :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


i have an idea for you man  
you drink enough corona so you can go to the corona company and ask them if they do sponsor you ?
:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> i have an idea for you man
> you drink enough corona so you can go to the corona company and ask them if they do sponsor you ?
> :laugh:


^^BAWHAHAHA 

I have an idea for you too...start producing G60 boost pipes (or I'll spend my money on some brakes I just found) :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i have an idea for you man
> you drink enough corona so you can go to the corona company and ask them if they do sponsor you ?
> :laugh:


I just put the call in 

:laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^BAWHAHAHA
> 
> I have an idea for you too...start producing G60 boost pipes (or I'll spend my money on some brakes I just found) :laugh:


:laugh: care to fund the prototype? 

:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: care to fund the prototype?
> 
> :laugh:


Have you calculated the cost btw? approx...


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

This is how Karmann gets it done!!











I don't think there was any Corona Involved this time.
:beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

that's just fukked Jay, messin with vortex bromance like that :what:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Shoulder humping under the Corrado.


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> that's just fukked Jay, messin with vortex bromance like that :what:


That **** is CLASSIC!! 

I am so glad that was in the Home Depot parking lot under a tree and not on the side of the road.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Home Depot parking lot under a tree


Was scuttle getting a refill on some fresh corona? :beer::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Holy crap, that's just ridiculous! :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Holy crap, that's just ridiculous! :laugh:


Tell me about it, just needed a hand under the car cutting a blown coolant hose, due to the fan not kicking on from some of the PO's freakin hack on the fan plug, first time I have been stranded by my C *EVER* and out comes this little gif, WTF????............................:banghead::banghead:

Must have been nice just chillin in the shade tho Jay, and not being all greasy from the parking lot or soaked from the coolant  Don't worry buddy I'll have the camera ready for "you" next time


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Tell me about it, just needed a hand under the car cutting a blown coolant hose, due to the fan not kicking on from some of the PO's freakin hack on the fan plug, first time I have been stranded by my C *EVER* and out comes this little gif, WTF????............................:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Must have been nice just chillin in the shade tho Jay, and not being all greasy from the parking lot or soaked from the coolant  Don't worry buddy I'll have the camera ready for "you" next time


Anytime holmie... hey atleast I jacked the car up for you. That **** could have been much worse. Atleast the hose could be cut.

I need to yank my a/c compressor Saturday Morning. Compressor is NOT cooling well and it is about to crap out. Gonna do that little VW A/C Compressor trick to revive it and make it blow frosty flakes. Corrado needs some love this weekend.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You guys are brave laying under that car with the factory scissor jack holding it up.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> You guys are brave laying under that car with the factory scissor jack holding it up.



Not without a jackstand  FU(K a widowmaker


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

dogger said:


> You guys are brave laying under that car with the factory scissor jack holding it up.


Dogger,

They were layin under there cause i put a jack stand under it too.... as crappy as the widow maker jack is.... it did a hell of a job. I think I may have to pick one up as my emergeny road side jack for the corrado.. It takes up such a small amount of space.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Dogger,
> 
> They were layin under there cause i put a jack stand under it too.... as crappy as the widow maker jack is.... it did a hell of a job. I think I may have to pick one up as my emergeny road side jack for the corrado.. It takes up such a small amount of space.


your car should have one in it:sly:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I could just see that jack failing on you guys in the Home Depot parking lot and having to pay some illegals to lift the car off of you! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Good thing Scuttle carries Coronas in his car at all times.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> I could just see that jack failing on you guys in the Home Depot parking lot and having to pay some illegals to lift the car off of you! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Good thing Scuttle carries Coronas in his car at all times.


Would he be paying them to lift the car off of him or paying them to make him some more corona?:laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

dogger said:


> I could just see that jack failing on you guys in the Home Depot parking lot and having to pay some illegals to lift the car off of you! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Good thing Scuttle carries Coronas in his car at all times.


Isn't that the truth!! Bribery will get you everywhere. how many mexicans does it take to lift a g60??

I do have a jack in the car. The old style one. I like the one we used to jack up skuttle's car though. It is really small and worked great.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I could just see that jack failing on you guys in the Home Depot parking lot and having to pay some illegals to lift the car off of you! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Good thing Scuttle carries Coronas in his car at all times.


ya, you can't see all of them in the pic, but I was making a larger purchase :sly: 

And I do not, will not get under a car with a widowmaker and if I see someone or hear of someone trying, I will step right up and say NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:



TheBurninator said:


> Would he be paying them to lift the car off of him or paying them to make him some more corona?:laugh:


It actually works out quite well, all they need is agua and I was paying by the case :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Jay's just mad because all he got was a lil leg lovin on the bottom of the pic. 

a shoulder dry hump while working on the C shows the true VDub bond. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

lil_kano said:


> Jay's just mad because all he got was a lil leg lovin on the bottom of the pic.
> 
> a shoulder dry hump while working on the C shows the true VDub bond. :thumbup: :laugh:


Thats the truth!! No love for Jay.... 

I was also kinda pissed that karmann was the only one that go to lay in the puddle.:laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

that was actually spilled corona. that's why he looked pissed in the pics. damn mexican dropped the bottle.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> that was actually spilled corona. that's why he looked pissed in the pics. damn mexican dropped the bottle.


effin slippery mexicans


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Do you even have Mexicans in Florida? I thought you got Haitans, Cubans, and Puerto Ricans. Basically anyone who can float over...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Do you even have Mexicans in Florida? I thought you got Haitans, Cubans, and Puerto Ricans. Basically anyone who can float over...


ZING!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

just realized you are 6 months into the 4 day bay........................


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

dogger said:


> Do you even have Mexicans in Florida? I thought you got Haitans, Cubans, and Puerto Ricans. Basically anyone who can float over...


do a search on lake worth, fl. its like mini mexico. they make corrados there. 

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> do a search on lake worth, fl. its like mini mexico. they make corrados there.
> 
> :laugh:


And R32's, bawzing!!! HECHO EN MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> And R32's, bawzing!!! HECHO EN MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!


hecho in germany, buddy. :screwy:

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> hecho in germany, buddy. :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


no, if you checked his thread you will see a part, hecho en mexico


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> hecho in germany, buddy. :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


ARE YOU SURE?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> ARE YOU SURE?


^^Is that progress pics I see there Kyle? :sly:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Is that progress pics I see there Kyle? :sly:


NO NO! Those are like 2 years old


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> NO NO! Those are like 2 years old


^^  then...I was just hoping I guess :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> hecho in germany, buddy. :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


At leat translate it.... "in Deutschland hergestellt" :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Is that progress pics I see there Kyle? :sly:


BAWHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> no, if you checked his thread you will see a part, hecho en mexico


i think he was referencing to the .:R. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> At leat translate it.... "in Deutschland hergestellt" :laugh:


and now i know what language you speak after a few corronas. :beer:

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> At leat translate it.... "in Deutschland hergestellt" :laugh:
> 
> BAWHAHAHA :laugh:


hergestellt in deutschland


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> hergestellt in deutschland


thanks Chris


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

we need a thread here english to german


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> we need a thread here english to german


:laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

skuttle just needs a few corronas...he's a trained and certified translater.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> skuttle just needs a few corronas...he's a trained and certified translater.


asabawalabla gwakahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

My new daily, 2002 Corolla with 10k on the clock, thanks Gramma


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> My new daily, 2002 Corolla with 10k on the clock, thanks Gramma


Aren't you ashamed driving that? :sly: ^^

j/k :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> asabawalabla gwakahahahaha :laugh:


which translates to...yes



RedYellowWhite said:


> Aren't you ashamed driving that? :sly: ^^
> 
> j/k :laugh:


hey that's not nice. his corrado is a very tastefull car.

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Aren't you ashamed driving that? :sly: ^^
> 
> j/k :laugh:


Fo free, I have no complaints driving the piss out of it  Not too bad for a guy with no job, huh :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Fo free, I have no complaints driving the piss out of it  Not too bad for a guy with no job, huh :laugh:


Lol, you should have seen my daily few years ago...

1988 Toyota Corolla FX hatchback (also free)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ya, I remember a version like that in 88 SR-5, which I also had an 88 corrola for free :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

If gramma only knew the kind of things that will be going on inside her car now. Good thing she didn't see the **** action going on underneath the Corrado in the Home Depot parking lot. She probably would have donated the car to the Goodwill instead. :what:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> If gramma only knew the kind of things that will be going on inside her car now. Good thing she didn't see the **** action going on underneath the Corrado in the Home Depot parking lot. She probably would have donated the car to the Goodwill instead. :what:


Yep, glad she won't know about the use of a four-door


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Aren't you ashamed driving that? :sly: ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why ? its ricer approved :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> My new daily, 2002 Corolla with 10k on the clock, thanks Gramma


you know, if you are ashamed... I could use a new daily so i can work on the corrado!!

I kinda dig the almost candy tangerine color. I bet it would look hot with some gold daytons.

:beer::beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Jersey plates give it lots of class!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> why ? its ricer approved :laugh:


BAWLER STAT!!!  Maybe pull the fenders??? :laugh:



dogger said:


> Jersey plates give it lots of class!


Ya, they should segregate the tags between North and South Jersey (this one's from North, the true Garden State!!!)  

And aren't you a TJ local?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe with a other pic


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> maybe with a other pic


HAHAHAHA, NO!!!! :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

but it looks pulled or ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> but it looks pulled or ?


They actually do look pulled in that chop  The car will stay EXACTLY the way it is, except for some window tint, and removal of the Jersey plates, just for Mr. Dogger


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh no, wait, wait......Chad, I thought we agreed you would let me "Chip Foose" it with some key scratch pinstripes.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Oh no, wait, wait......Chad, I thought we agreed you would let me "Chip Foose" it with some key scratch pinstripes.


so you are that guy who keyed some cars ? busted ! :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey, that mofo end up with a respray! He should be thanking me! 

I busted the window out on Kyles old rabbit, out of hate though.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Hey, that mofo end up with a respray! He should be thanking me!


Thanks 42


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I need to build you a carbon fiber scuttle tray for this one too! :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I need to build you a carbon fiber scuttle tray for this one too! :thumbup:


:screwy:................:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks 42



Anything for your Scutty! Well anything but spooning under the front of yer car. :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Well anything but spooning under the front of yer car. :sly:


dammit :banghead:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well maybe if you liquer me up.  :screwy:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Well maybe if you liquer me up.  :screwy:


Jim or Jack?? :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Well maybe if you lick me up.  :screwy:



:what:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ROFL :laugh:

Best page on this thread so far??? opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Best page on this thread so far??? opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

> *Forty-six and 2:*
> Well maybe if you lick me up.


now we need this smiley here


















i thought there gives some nice chicks ?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


>


^BAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Really James??? You are using p-chop now more than Cris :sly:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks so, but he need to learn it :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Really James??? You are using p-chop now more than Cris :sly:



My Pchops are more amusing and entertaining. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> looks so, but he need to learn it :laugh:


yep!!!! :laugh:




dogger said:


> My Pchops are more amusing and entertaining. :beer:


that they are .................opcorn:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't start dissing my Pchop skills. Just because you're a little 'butt hurt' and your the 'butt' of the joke here.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Don't start dissing my Pchop skills. Just because you're a little 'butt hurt' and your the 'butt' of the joke here.


I think he just wants you to "butt out" :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Don't start dissing my Pchop skills. Just because you're a little 'butt hurt' and your the 'butt' of the joke here.


I was agreeing with you there sir


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Kyle's really happy your thread has taken over for this kind of stuff. And for no werk getting done either.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fu*kin queer! :what: :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

dogger said:


>


wasnt that movie based in and filmed in Colorado?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Fu*kin queer! :what: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


>


But in all reality, the Coronas need to be switched up to a bottle of Jim Beam


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Jim Beam goes better with bacon flavored anal lube?opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Jim Beam goes better with bacon flavored anal lube?opcorn:


You tell me man, does your boyfriend like it? opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> You tell me man, does your boyfriend like it? opcorn:


i thought he has a wife ? :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^ LMFAO She is just his sh*tty cover... He claims his BF is the sh*t!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Found Chad's next project...thought I'd share it with the rest here:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Found Chad's next project...thought I'd share it with the rest here:


SAWEEET!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> SAWEEET!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


wow this is getting bad


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

mexico`s number one beer ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> mexico`s number one beer ?


*Si*


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

does this count?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *Si*


and in german ? :laugh: *JA*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> does this count?



*NOPE!!!* :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and in german ? :laugh: *JA*


Pronounced as American slang, "YA" 

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ya sr.karmann

ja herr karmann :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ya sr.karmann
> 
> ja herr karmann :laugh:


Danke 

Bild Cris :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bild ? image/picture :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> bild ? image/picture :laugh:


...............:laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> After much anticipation and some friendly motivation, the day has finally arrived. Had some overheating issues, replaced the water pump(which unfortunately was not the issue),,, led on to be a bad head gasket, so, while the front end of the car was apart, figured I'd go ahead with the shave. This izn't gonna be a "traditional" shave, no welding of any sort, gonna get creative.... I will definatly not have the car complete on day 4, due to sourced parts, which are ordered from GAP, also gonna drop the head off at the machine shop Monday. Daily progress will be posted *with pics*


Cool story bro! :thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Cool story bro! :thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:



BAWHAHAHA, this isn't the MK4 forum :screwy:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> BAWHAHAHA, this isn't the MK4 forum :screwy:


he should sell his jetta and buy a rado


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> he should sell his jetta and buy a rado


Naw, he should sell the *.:R* :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

na, part it and swap the engine in your car (freebie) :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> na, part it and swap the engine in your car (freebie) :laugh:


:laugh: I have mentioned it to him


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> BAWHAHAHA, this isn't the MK4 forum :screwy:


oohh...oops. :banghead: 



crisvr6 said:


> he should sell his jetta and buy a rado


thought about it but then i got a ride in the skuttle-mobile. :laugh:



Sr. Karmann said:


> Naw, he should sell the *.:R* :laugh:





crisvr6 said:


> na, part it and swap the engine in your car (freebie) :laugh:





Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: I have mentioned it to him


thought about that too but then he made fun of my TDI blowing black smoke. 

:laugh: :laugh:

opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> thought about it but then i got a ride in the skuttle-mobile. :laugh:


bah..... :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad ? :laugh: you driving with this to waterfest or h2o ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> chad ? :laugh: you driving with this to waterfest or h2o ? :laugh:


Both, shhhhhhhh :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Both, shhhhhhhh :laugh:


I don't think I will be drunk enough to want to come near that truck during h2o....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I don't think I will be drunk enough to want to come near that truck during h2o....


Bullsh!t, you'll come-a-runnin


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Bullsh!t, you'll come-a-runnin


shenanigans. I will be drinking good beer, or vodka


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> shenanigans. I will be drinking good beer, or vodka





:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Doin werk...

Hoping to get the recess cutouts done tomorrow, ditching the spare and relocating the battery to the well, also gonna make a spot for my tool kit, jack & jumper cables, just need to locate some good foam 














































Also repainted my tails to make them a little darker  Bottoms have since been done and look spectacular, just need to give them some time to cure, so I can polish them out and paint the housings black...


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Brilliant! Lookin good dude. I like the "trunk box". :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> Brilliant! Lookin good dude. I like the "trunk box". :thumbup:


Thanks bro :beer: still lots to do


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

So, you're a carpenter now :sly:  
j/k, nice work man :thumbup:

and those tails look good, they FK's or InPro's btw?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

nice work with the box.

Plenty of room for the amps too :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> So, you're a carpenter now :sly:



He can sew too. Check out that nice sewing machine!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> He can sew too. Check out that nice sewing machine!


^^ Lol, he's the "whiz kid"


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> So, you're a carpenter now :sly:
> j/k, nice work man :thumbup:
> 
> and those tails look good, they FK's or InPro's btw?


YEP  and not sure about the tails, you'd have to ask Chris 



TheBurninator said:


> nice work with the box.
> 
> Plenty of room for the amps too :thumbup:


Thanks Kyle :thumbup:



dogger said:


> He can sew too. Check out that nice sewing machine!


I'm gonna make you a nice sweater with you're name on it 



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Lol, he's the "whiz kid"


:thumbup:......:beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dogger said:


> He can sew too. Check out that nice sewing machine!


Yea, I saw that. Nice quilt, Nancy boy :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Yea, I saw that. Nice quilt, Nancy boy :laugh:


You want one too? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

88Redroc said:


> Brilliant! Lookin good dude. I like the "drunk box". :thumbup:


do you paint it again ? or you let them in 2 tone ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> do you paint it again ? or you let them in 2 tone ?


yes  drunkbox :laugh: I still tried to leave enough room for dead hookers :laugh: 

Pics of the tails... (cell phone pics)


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Pics of the tails... (cell phone pics)


I have to be honest with you here...they look a bit weird  
I don't know why...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

daddy nicky, that line is not clean and the paint is a diff. as mine  but im waiting maybe he is not done


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> He can sew too. Check out that nice sewing machine!


Look at Susy home-maker go!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> daddy nicky, that line is not clean and the paint is a diff. as mine  but im waiting maybe he is not done


They do have a slight cloudyness to them, not crystal clear (blaming the Testors paint) and reverse light portion looks weird in the pic cause the reflector is right behind the lense, looks better in person :thumbup:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Tails do look kinda...sci-fi? They don't look bad, just... Hmmmm... :sly: 

Maybe if you said "Full Impulse Power" just before you tapped the brakes.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> They do have a slight cloudyness to them, not crystal clear (blaming the Testors paint) and reverse light portion looks weird in the pic cause the reflector is right behind the lense, looks better in person :thumbup:


testors paint is always really cloudy.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember Kyle's tails looked awesome :thumbup:
...remind me what did U use Kyle?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

kyle has also a 2 tone 










with transparent paint


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Finished up the main construction of the enclosure today, still need to pull it apart, glue the seams and add some more screws, I think it turned out pretty schweet  Planning on carpeting this weekend 

A couple more pics...










and with the electronics dropped in...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> and with the electronics dropped in...


when Kyle said you were living on the street, he wasn't kidding... :laugh:



j/k looking good man.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> when Kyle said you were living on the street, he wasn't kidding... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> j/k looking good man.


:laugh: and thanks for the props :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I remember Kyle's tails looked awesome :thumbup:
> ...remind me what did U use Kyle?


I used overlays from 
http://www.empiregfx.com/shop/product.php?productid=16203&cat=0&page=1



crisvr6 said:


> kyle has also a 2 tone


I figured out why mine look two toned in certain light. The sealant used on the upper portion is clear but the lowers they used a black sealant. I may pull mine apart and re-seal them with the black stuff.

I need to find that duplicolor transparent stuff. That turned out really nice. I was planning on doing what torsten did also and using a matte black on the chrome


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I used overlays from
> http://www.empiregfx.com/shop/product.php?productid=16203&cat=0&page=1
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep me informed about the duplicolor transparent stuff, red I presume? And how hard is it to get these lenses off?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Please keep me informed about the duplicolor transparent stuff, red I presume? And how hard is it to get these lenses off?


My guess is it is a bitch to get them off. If they are anything like getting mk4 headlights apart.

The other thing I nottice is the half red half tinted tailights have the black sealant already and the lens tint might help keep it from looking two toned


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Torsten also used the overlays on his crystal-red/clear InPro's...
On some of his pics they look 2-tone and on some other no


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Torsten also used the overlays on his crystal-red/clear InPro's...
> On some of his pics they look 2-tone and on some other no


That is exactly how mine are. They don't look two toned in all light just some.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> yes  drunkbox :laugh: I still tried to leave enough room for dead hookers :laugh:
> 
> Pics of the tails... (cell phone pics)



you can still see the chrome between the lenses, are you going to paint that black?


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Enclosure is look sweet holmie! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Why don't you spray a urethane clear coat over the Testor's paint and wetsand/polish it?


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sub box looks good, you say it doesn't cut down on the hooker capacity of your trunk too much? I may have to copy this method... opcorn:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

chrisd1891 said:


> Sub box looks good, you say it doesn't cut down on the hooker capacity of your trunk too much? I may have to copy this method... opcorn:


This is why I daily an A6... soooo much room for dead hookers. You can really load the car up!


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> This is why I daily an A6... soooo much room for dead hookers. You can really load the car up!


Yea, I don't know what got into me, but I completely forgot to factor this in when I bought a Corrado. At least I have a bus for when rado gets full of them...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

chrisd1891 said:


> Yea, I don't know what got into me, but I completely forgot to factor this in when I bought a Corrado. At least I have a bus for when rado gets full of them...


Also I have room for a large bag of lime, a shovel, and some contractor bags too. I don't need to make two trips.:what::laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Bag of lime? For the Coronas?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Bag of lime? For the Coronas?


wrong kind of lime... it is for the dead hookers


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> My guess is it is a bitch to get them off. If they are anything like getting mk4 headlights apart.
> 
> The other thing I nottice is the half red half tinted tailights have the black sealant already and the lens tint might help keep it from looking two toned


Probly just gonna leave that alone then...



RedYellowWhite said:


> Torsten also used the overlays on his crystal-red/clear InPro's...
> On some of his pics they look 2-tone and on some other no


Mine are the same way, look great in some light, and not so much in others...



TheBurninator said:


> That is exactly how mine are. They don't look two toned in all light just some.


^



jettag60 said:


> you can still see the chrome between the lenses, are you going to paint that black?


Not done yet homie 



day1134 said:


> Enclosure is look sweet holmie! :beer::beer::beer:


Soundz even BETAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would post the new pic after the install, but phone to snapfish transfer sukks :banghead:



dogger said:


> Why don't you spray a urethane clear coat over the Testor's paint and wetsand/polish it?


It has been cleared....



chrisd1891 said:


> Sub box looks good, you say it doesn't cut down on the hooker capacity of your trunk too much? I may have to copy this method... opcorn:


I can still fit a dead hooker tho :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow that doesn't look that shiny for clear coat. What did you use for clear? Spray can?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Wow that doesn't look that shiny for clear coat. What did you use for clear? Spray can?


I did, but the humidity here is like 85% constant, soooo... Waiting for day seven so I can wetsand and buff. If it doesn't do as it should (5 coats) then I will have my bodyshop guy shoot them when my car goes back in for a couple fixes, probly two weeks or so 

*NEW EDIT IS SCHWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Only 85%??? Damn its a dry summer out there. lol!

I use rattle can clear on mine and wish I had shot the clear with a gun. One day I'll pick up another set of lights and have tinted clear made up. Comes out so much better than anything I've used in a rattle can though that Testor's paint looks good. I want tinted tails not all reds. Reds on yellow, eh.

How are you bolting down that box? What are you going to upholster it in? Have 42 wrap it in CF!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I can still fit a dead hooker tho :thumbup:


^^Midget hooker? :what:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Only 85%??? Damn its a dry summer out there. lol!
> 
> I use rattle can clear on mine and wish I had shot the clear with a gun. One day I'll pick up another set of lights and have tinted clear made up. Comes out so much better than anything I've used in a rattle can though that Testor's paint looks good. I want tinted tails not all reds. Reds on yellow, eh.
> 
> How are you bolting down that box? What are you going to upholster it in? Have 42 wrap it in CF!


Ya, uber dry :sly:............:laugh:

For the box, I'm still not sure how I'm bolting it yet, wish I had a nutcert gun :banghead: It is a super tight fit now, between the rear towers tho, but with the way I drive, it NEEDS to be bolted  and for wrap, going with astroturf, gonna put a putting green back there too :laugh: Nah, just matched automotive carpet for that OEM plus look 



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Midget hooker? :what:


They are tha best :laugh:

Took this pic just for you guys  *and it sounds WAYYYYYY better than it looks!!!*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Took this pic just for you guys  *and it sounds WAYYYYYY better than it looks!!!*


You could use CF vinyl wrap. Surprisingly that stuff looks good.

And it actually looks like a decent box, just needs to be finished. I think if you beveled the edges around the amp it would look really good. :thumbup:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

looks good


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya, router the edge around the amp before you wrap it


looks good though


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> You could use CF vinyl wrap. Surprisingly that stuff looks good.
> 
> And it actually looks like a decent box, just needs to be finished. I think if you beveled the edges around the amp it would look really good. :thumbup:


Not to sure the whole CF would go with my interior, simplicity is key, hoping to pick up some carpet this weekend and talk with my ex-employer as they have access to different foams for the spare well. I've got to pick up some thin fiberboard for the trunk floor as well :thumbup:

Not agreeing with the routered edges too much, maybe an ever-so-slight, but it wouldn't be possible, sold my router about a year ago... 

*Thanks for the compliments guys* :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like you had too many Coronas when you cut that amp opening. opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Looks like you had too many Coronas when you cut that amp opening. opcorn:


Would you like to come put a square on it?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Some progress today, even thru tropical storm Bonnie 

Wetsanded and polished 



















and picked up some *uber* cheap goodies


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

now you have to clean that chrome line


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> now you have to clean that chrome line


 soap and water, maybe a little wax? :sly: 

Gonna spray those hopefully on Sunday when I do madddd work


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That looks really good and chiny! :thumbup:

Now get rid of that chrome!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks really good, def an improvement from before :thumbup: 

All-reds = trendy...next, pull yer fenders


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

now 2 beers and admire your swap :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> now 2 beers and admire your swap :laugh:


 Youz funny dood :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> This is why I daily an A6... soooo much room for dead hookers. You can really load the car up!


 and more room for u and 42 to rave it up! 

do u have a disco ball in there too?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

New pics from the photoshoot look really good buddy :thumbup:

Bumping this, so you post them here too


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice I.C.E set up, I love clean set ups that dont take up any room. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> New pics from the photoshoot look really good buddy :thumbup:
> 
> Bumping this, so you post them here too


Well, okay :laugh:





















Toffeerado said:


> Nice I.C.E set up, I love clean set ups that dont take up any room. :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:

Now if I could just find some carpet that matches :banghead: Stopped by an audio shop and an auto upholstery shop yesterday to get some and no match, the search continues. I hope I am not going to have to re-carpet my whole trunk.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

since you asked :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Cris, you fail! 
his tail lights are still chrome! :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> since you asked :laugh:


:laugh: Nice mural!!! 



xtremevdub said:


> Cris, you fail!
> his tail lights are still chrome! :laugh:


HAHAHA, glad to see you lurking around again bro :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

well... I had a little time off today after I got sent home for calling my boss a bitch. 
I am sending you an IM...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I am sending you an IM...


:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Cris, you fail!
> his tail lights are still chrome! :laugh:


where :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> where :laugh:


sneaky :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chrome tails would look bad :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> chrome tails would look bad :laugh:


indeed 

Went to get the SEM trim paint today for the tails and they would not take my card, just cash or check :sly:

tomorrow maybe


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats that sem trim ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> whats that sem trim ?


yes


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Chad, maybe take a very thing piece of black vinyl and stick it in there.
Paint has a tendency of running in between the red part of the lights. making it look like it bleeding black on the red.. not pretty.

It happen to me once. and I was super careful. 
the other thing, it that if you use prep all to remove the wax before paint, you wanna use a brush or something that gets all up in there. a regular piece of toilet paper wont do the trick.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad, maybe take a very thing piece of black vinyl and stick it in there.
> Paint has a tendency of running in between the red part of the lights. making it look like it bleeding black on the red.. not pretty.
> 
> It happen to me once. and I was super careful.
> the other thing, it that if you use prep all to remove the wax before paint, you wanna use a brush or something that gets all up in there. a regular piece of toilet paper wont do the trick.


Actually, I was thinking of how I could get black paint down in the gap between the lens and housing... I will be able to tape the lenses off and use light coats to avoid any seepage 

as far as prep-all, I will not be using that... afraid it may pull on the clear, so I will be using denatured alcohol for any possible contamination there, but shouldn't be much cause I polished by hand and it has been coated clear between the lenses 

No work today?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Actually, I was thinking of how I could get black paint down in the gap between the lens and housing... I will be able to tape the lenses off and use light coats to avoid any seepage
> 
> as far as prep-all, I will not be using that... afraid it may pull on the clear, so I will be using denatured alcohol for any possible contamination there, but shouldn't be much cause I polished by hand and it has been coated clear between the lenses
> 
> No work today?


is not the area that you can tape off the one that gets the bleeding, is where the red trasparent plastic meets the non transparent. the paint runs of the tape and finds it self there.
Light coats wont get enough paint in the grove.  

And I am still wating for the big dogs in california to call me so I can take care of things. until then i am home. probably another hour or so.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

here is a pic of what I am saying..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> is not the area that you can tape off the one that gets the bleeding, is where the red trasparent plastic meets the non transparent. the paint runs of the tape and finds it self there.
> Light coats wont get enough paint in the grove.
> 
> And I am still wating for the big dogs in california to call me so I can take care of things. until then i am home. probably another hour or so.


Ya, I felt what you were saying, all I can do is try 

Well I hope you get the gig with the better store


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> here is a pic of what I am saying..


and in mexican ? maybe he understands better :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and in mexican ? maybe he understands better :laugh::laugh:


No!!! :sly:

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its practical the same like spanish :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> its practical the same like spanish :laugh:


Might want to try speaking Spanglish to him. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

na, then better german :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> na, then better german :laugh:


Ja 

and it should be, engspportcreolish :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like xtrememevdub has been Palin'd up in Alaska and forgot how to spell. I heard your IQ drops when you spend to much time in that place...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Looks like xtrememevdub has been Palin'd up in Alaska and forgot how to spell. I heard your IQ drops when you spend to much time in that place...


Kinda like Texas?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

dogger said:


> Looks like xtrememevdub has been Palin'd up in Alaska and forgot how to spell. I heard your IQ drops when you spend to much time in that place...


yeah... you are 100% right... you do loose your IQ while you are here. 
I guess the old xtreme would have thought a little before calling my bitch boss a bitch in her face 
now I am trouble... ha. 
God... I miss my corrado... when I am out of Alaska is gonna boil down to, 2 months in Argentina or throw money into the C again... :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> 2 months in Argentina or throw money into the C again... :banghead:


not a hard choice there...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

please google image Miss Reef Argentina and give me your answer again, thanks.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> please google image Miss Reef Argentina and give me your answer again, thanks.


this is the result









:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I LUV my reef's


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I LUV my reef's


Me too! Even more so now... I especially, the bottle opener on the bottom


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Me too! Even more so now... I especially, the bottle opener on the bottom


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

teaser


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

268/260 is weak sauce  j/k


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> teaser


What you got cookin now Chad?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> 268/260 is weak sauce  j/k


:sly:.............BAWHAHAHA 




88Redroc said:


> What you got cookin now Chad?


Nothin...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I wanna know too!
Update. I called the boss a bitch. Got a couple of days off and then sold the biggest diamond of the season. Now I am god to these people. Ha! 
Chad call me and tell me what's up


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> teaser





88Redroc said:


> What you got cookin now Chad?


^^You're gonna lay bathroom tiles on the floor of your Corrado now??? :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I wanna know too!
> Update. I called the boss a bitch. Got a couple of days off and then sold the biggest diamond of the season. Now I am god to these people. Ha!
> Chad call me and tell me what's up


Gonna be several teaser pics when I get more deliveries  Waiting on the grout :what:
I'll give you a shout tomorrow 



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^You're gonna lay bathroom tiles on the floor of your Corrado now??? :sly:


ding, ding, ding :laugh:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I might know what yer doin now...  Google is a heck of a thing.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad call me and tell me what's up


i tell it to you 
he does this :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

88Redroc said:


> ...Google is a heck of a thing.


^^ Yes it is, lol 

*cough Schrick assymetric 268o/276o *cough is the best for the G60 but 2x 268s would be good for the 16V-G60 I guess  

So, you're really doing this?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> teaser


Not much of a teaser if I already know what it is!


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Not much of a teaser if I already know what it is!



Aw come on Burns, that's being a poor sport. I know what a woman looks like neked and they tease me all the time! It's still kind of exciting. 


...now that I'm thinking about it I am getting a little sad...I need a :beer:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Chad, are all the tiles gonna have that on 'em or just a few for decoration?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Yes it is, lol
> 
> *cough Schrick assymetric 268o/276o *cough is the best for the G60 but 2x 268s would be good for the 16V-G60 I guess
> 
> So, you're really doing this?


Nope :laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> Not much of a teaser if I already know what it is!


HAHA, spoken from Mr. Interwebz himself 



88Redroc said:


> ...now that I'm thinking about it I am getting a little sad...I need a :beer:


Why sad, you can do this all and still look 100% stock  Oh, and way ahead of you on the beers :laugh:



88Redroc said:


> Chad, are all the tiles gonna have that on 'em or just a few for decoration?


Not all of them, that was one third of the shipment, all will be from different distributors  You may not like it, but I certainly will 
*Oh, and Google is a helluva drug* opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

anotha teaser....


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> anotha teaser....


I thought you *weren't* supposed to drink water from Mexico :sly:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> I thought you *weren't* supposed to drink water from Mexico :sly:


I think all the water that he HAS drank so far has made him a bit delusional on what beer really is


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That's not water but it does originate from water and is filtered through the bowels of a Mexican.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Those are heat tiles to go on the outside of the car for re entry from space. Chad's making the Space Scuttle!


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

dogger said:


> Chad's making the Space Scuttle!


 :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Skuttle done stole my beer for that pic... :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Those are heat tiles to go on the outside of the car for re entry from space. Chad's making the Space Scuttle!


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Is cape canaveral aware of this...?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is cape canaveral aware of this...?


SHHHHHH :laugh:

*I can't believe no one noticed what was in the beer teaser pic* :screwy:............


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> SHHHHHH :laugh:
> 
> *I can't believe no one noticed what was in the beer teaser pic* :screwy:............


I saw it but ignored it since it is narrow band only:banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I saw it but ignored it since it is narrow band only:banghead:


What was funny was that I sent duostyling an e-mail one week before finding this one for the cheap  And narrowband will be just fine for my application


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> What was funny was that I sent duostyling an e-mail one week before finding this one for the cheap  And narrowband will be just fine for my application


narrowband isn't worth the wasted sensor IMO. It isn't like it helps you.

You will see when you hook it up.:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> narrowband isn't worth the wasted sensor IMO. It isn't like it helps you.
> 
> You will see when you hook it up.:laugh:


what are you saying, itz gonna burn up my o2?


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> narrowband isn't worth the wasted sensor IMO. It isn't like it helps you.
> 
> You will see when you hook it up.:laugh:


It'll tell him if he's lean or rich at WOT or open loop, or if he's running closed loop. I hate those things in closed loop... seizure inducing


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> what are you saying, itz gonna burn up my o2?


No

The reading that it gives you is just not really worth having a gauge for IMO.

A narrow band O2 sensor works by giving only 3 signals. lean, rich, stoich. And really Stoich is a bit on the lean side due to modern engines being lean burn.


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> SHHHHHH :laugh:
> 
> *I can't believe no one noticed what was in the beer teaser pic* :screwy:............


That's funny, to be honest when I saw your teaser pic the first thing I thought of was _"I wonder if I still have any limes left in the fridge". _ :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> That's funny, to be honest when I saw your teaser pic the first thing I thought of was _"I wonder if I still have any limes left in the fridge". _ :beer:


You don't fruit the beer! WTF is wrong with you people :banghead:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> You don't fruit the beer! WTF is wrong with you people :banghead:


Oh no, don't misunderstand, I use the beer to take the edge off the lime flavor. It's the only way I can eat em.


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> You don't fruit the beer! WTF is wrong with you people :banghead:


Truf! But you also have to consider that Corona Light isn't beer, so a lime is acceptable.


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Truf! But you also have to consider that Corona Light isn't beer, so a lime is acceptable.


Yeah, I mean I would NEVER drop fruit in my 40 oz. of Old English! It would ruin the whole experience.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Time to wake up the G!!!* 

TT 268/260 cam, TT STG IV chip & 3.5 bar FPR... (have already been running a 68mm pulley)
Should all be going in this evening when the sun drops a bit...










Painted my tail's housings black this past weekend, came out great


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *Time to wake up the G!!!*
> 
> TT 268/260 cam, TT STG IV chip & 3.5 bar FPR... (have already been running a 68mm pulley)
> Should all be going in this evening when the sun drops a bit...


Not the cam I would have choosen but :thumbup: 

The G is gonna be like sooper fast now right? VR6's beware, lol 




Sr. Karmann said:


> Painted my tail's housings black this past weekend, came out great


Damn buddy, those ^^ REALLY came out awesome  :thumbup: :beer:   (_ok, enough with the smileys_)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> The G is gonna be like sooper fast now right? VR6's beware, lol


All that work to keep up with a stock VR6 :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tails are looking super sexy! 

Congrats on the cam and chip and FPR!

I better get on it with the VR or I am not going to be able to keep up with your G.

:sly::what::sly:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Oohhh Very cool Chad! I wanna hear that thing run! . We need YouTube videos and audio clips!

Even though I approve of your tails as well...I somehow feel less manly saying so...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Not the cam I would have choosen but :thumbup:
> 
> The G is gonna be like sooper fast now right? VR6's beware, lol
> 
> Damn buddy, those ^^ REALLY came out awesome  :thumbup: :beer:   (_ok, enough with the smileys_)


Car runs like a scalded puppy :laugh: 

And thanks for the props on the tails, took a little over an hour to tape them up, but man what a difference, totally worth it :thumbup:



TheBurninator said:


> All that work to keep up with a stock VR6 :laugh:


All what werk? :sly:



day1134 said:


> Tails are looking super sexy!
> 
> Congrats on the cam and chip and FPR!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, you will get to see later 



88Redroc said:


> Oohhh Very cool Chad! I wanna hear that thing run! . We need YouTube videos and audio clips!
> 
> Even though I approve of your tails as well...I somehow feel less manly saying so...


You know how I know you're gay? :laugh: HAHA, naw man thanks for the props :thumbup: I need to go get a new charger for my camera so I can get a vid up ASAP 

Overall, really impressed with the mods, took it out for a 20 mile break-in and only bounced on it a few times, but came home like this >  Then had my first Dogfish Head Ale,,, this better Kyle? :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:laugh: Much better.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> :laugh: Much better.


 I figured since I may be taking a tour of the brewery, I might just want to know what it tasted like... :beer:

I picked up an o2 sensor today, gonna hit the J/Y tomorrow and see if I can score a ford harness, if not, I will call the dealer on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Since we can't be there to feel the experience with ya, how much of a difference can you tell in performance "post-mod"? 

...we are living vicariously through your modifications... opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> Since we can't be there to feel the experience with ya, how much of a difference can you tell in performance "post-mod"?
> 
> ...we are living vicariously through your modifications... opcorn:


Well, she's no 10 sec car, but man, what a difference, should have come like this from the factory, lots of pep :thumbup: Definitely jumped up a couple pegs in the car food chain :laugh:

I need to take it easy a bit, until I get my new o2 sensor installed  Then I'll get some vids up 

Now I'm just wondering "what's next?" :laugh: (No turbo or VR swap guys :sly: )


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ... Definitely jumped up a couple pegs in the car food chain :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:




Sr. Karmann said:


> Now I'm just wondering "what's next?" :laugh: (No turbo or VR swap guys :sly: )


^^
External oil cooler, Rallye FMIC, boost tubes, VR clutch, ported "grenade" & head with enlarged valves etc, Gruven pulleys kit, exhaust manifold etc (I could go on with the list )...Don't worry, there's still plenty to do


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ^^
> External oil cooler, Rallye FMIC, boost tubes, VR clutch, ported "grenade" & head with enlarged valves etc, Gruven pulleys kit, exhaust manifold etc (I could go on with the list )...Don't worry, there's still plenty to do


HAHA, did you see my wishlist on database? 

Oil cooler is in the works, I have most of it, just need hoses and some fittings, possibly have a header ligned up too  

May be going to look at a 92 VR today...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> HAHA, did you see my wishlist on database?
> 
> Oil cooler is in the works, I have most of it, just need hoses and some fittings, possibly have a header ligned up too
> 
> ...



 :thumbup:



Sr. Karmann said:


> May be going to look at a 92 VR today...


:what: Dude, sshh...I can picture the look on Kyle's, Jamess, Zak's etc. faces already :sly: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :what: Dude, sshh...I can picture the look on Kyle's, Jamess, Zak's etc. faces already :sly: :laugh:


:laugh: One popped up locally and the guy says if it doesn't sell it might meet the crusher, so we'll see what happens if the price is right (cheap) :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *Time to wake up the G!!!*
> Painted my tail's housings black this past weekend, came out great


yep dood i saw it  :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No scuttle tray? 

If you get a VR you won't drive the grenade anymore...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

BTW oil cooler for warm climates is really nice. My car runs so much cooler now with the oil cooler and G12. It use to be a little scary on hot days here to drive my car and watch the temps climb.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> No scuttle tray?
> 
> If you get a VR you won't drive the grenade anymore...


Tray is in my CD wishlist  And the VR would end up a Garage queen, never to be driven  Still plenty-o-love for the G, she's my corner queen 



dogger said:


> BTW oil cooler for warm climates is really nice. My car runs so much cooler now with the oil cooler and G12. It use to be a little scary on hot days here to drive my car and watch the temps climb.


You're tellin me, here on the freakin equator oil temps have been real scary, especially highway with the A/C on  I will be putting in a call to Volvo and Ford tomorrow... Need the threaded Volvo sender and Ford o2 wire harness. Some AN fittings and may have a hookup on some braided hose :thumbup: I'm also gonna swing by the audio shop and score some 4 gauge wire for a new engine ground.

James, do you know of a supplier for audio carpet to match my trunk charcoal carpet? I've been to a few places locally and no dice, saw some online, but need swatches...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow its been so long since I even saw the factory trunk carpet. 

You should be able to find something close. The common carpet used is Ozite. They have a couple of different grays. 
http://www.yourautotrim.com/80wideozite.html

I bet once you drive the VR you won't drive yours as much. I know I won't.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Wow its been so long since I even saw the factory trunk carpet.
> 
> You should be able to find something close. The common carpet used is Ozite. They have a couple of different grays.
> http://www.yourautotrim.com/80wideozite.html
> ...


Thanks for the link, I will chek it :thumbup:

Eh, VR's are played.... :laugh: 

Is that because you don't have that badass soopercharger under your hood?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Ages ago I had a customer who had a new VR and a few times he left it with me when he went out of the country for a week or two. After driving it for that week, it made me really sad to drive my car again. And this was when I had the grenade under the hood and my car was only 2 years old at the most. Now with a fun motor in there I know that I would be driving the VR more often and only taking the 16v out for weekends.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Eh, VR's are played.... :laugh:


when you pay dubzak enough $ maybe he let you drive his vr :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> when you pay dubzak enough $ maybe he let you drive his vr :laugh:


:laugh: one beeelion dollas :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: one beeelion pesos :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Hey, it's Kevin, Drew's friend. Nice meeting you at the gtg at markham. Hopefully Ill be seeing you guys around more often... Beautiful paint job on your ride.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh:


remind me to send you one taco and one corona 



1SlowSLC said:


> Hey, it's Kevin, Drew's friend. Nice meeting you at the gtg at markham. Hopefully Ill be seeing you guys around more often... Beautiful paint job on your ride.


you too Kevin and thanks for the props :beer:

What side of town are you on?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

taco ? its like a kebap ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> taco ? its like a kebap ? :laugh:


 :screwy:.......:laugh:

One taco.....









and one Corona...









HECHO EN MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :screwy:.......:laugh:
> 
> One taco.....
> 
> ...


Dude! What the heck? I check in on the 4 day bay for cool Corrado updates and I just end up thirtsy :beer: and hungry!


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

and where was I? oh yeah...in front of both yall. opcorn:

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :screwy:.......:laugh:
> 
> One taco.....
> 
> ...


looks like the same :laugh:

kebab









beer


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

^ :laugh:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> looks like the same :laugh:
> kebab


I want one! Maybe from Sam's in Claraplatz?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i know a better one


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> What side of town are you on?


Im in Coral Springs


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

less food more actual updates!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> Im in Coral Springs


Will send PM 



jettalvr41 said:


> less food more actual updates!


But I'm hungry 

And what else should I do to my car? opcorn:..........:laugh:

Things in the works: wire in Ford pigtail for new o2 sensor, think this is causing tuning issues... Also wiring in my narrowband AF gauge. Putting together the rest of my parts for a Volvo external oil cooler, trying to save for H2O or possibly picking up a 92 VR???


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> And what else should I do to my car? opcorn:..........:laugh:


Drive it!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Drive it! and get a carbon fetish.


x2 :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Drive it!


Oh, it hath been driven :laugh: Sheza my daily 



crisvr6 said:


> x2 :laugh:


you = :screwy:.............:laugh:..............:beer:

need to get a charger for my camera for some worthy database shots


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Your daily? What happened to grandma's Corolla? Couldn't handle more than 2 valves per cylinder? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Your daily? What happened to grandma's Corolla? Couldn't handle more than 2 valves per cylinder? :laugh:


ya man, too much with the 16v & 125hp :laugh:

nah man, my step-dads minivan's tranny took a isht, so I'm letting him use the C-rolla til they either fix the van or pick something else up


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> And what else should I do to my car? opcorn:..........:laugh:


Are you f uking kidding me? This things never end :sly:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Oh, it hath been driven :laugh: Sheza my daily
> 
> you = :screwy:.............:laugh:..............:beer:
> 
> need to get a charger for my camera for some worthy database shots


you need these :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Are you f uking kidding me? This things never end :sly:


Ya, that is truth, but everything else I want for the car costs like a billion dollas 

16v Motor & Standalone +/- $5000
Koni Coils $1200
Tranny $1500

Turbo :thumbdown:.........:laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> you need these :laugh:


Reply, select funnies, copy, paste into Vortex funnies file ........:beer:

My collection, thus far :laugh:

|^^^^^^^^^^^^^^| ||
|...BEER TRUCK..........| ||'|";, ___.
|_..._..._______===|=||_|__|..., ] -
"(@)'(@)"""''"**|(@)(@)*****''(@)

noob...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, that is truth, but everything else I want for the car costs like a billion dollas
> 
> 16v Motor & Standalone +/- $5000
> Koni Coils $1200
> ...


HAHA, tell me about it. 
I'm in the same boat, need _only_ another 15K to finish my car :sly:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, that is truth, but everything else I want for the car costs like a billion dollas
> 
> 16v Motor & Standalone +/- $5000
> Koni Coils $1200
> ...


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, that is truth, but everything else I want for the car costs like a billion dollas


I saw a turbo kit on eBay for like 5 bucks though...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Does that $5000 16v motor with standalone come with anal lube too? Bacon flavored? :sly:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

dogger said:


> Does that $5000 16v motor with standalone come with anal lube too? Bacon flavored? :sly:


It gives blow jobz and dispenses corona!!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad, i have some idea`s for you, you need some europlates :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:laugh:

Here are 2 more for your collection Chad:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> HAHA, tell me about it.
> I'm in the same boat, need _only_ another 15K to finish my car :sly:


Try another 30k :screwy: finishing a Corrado = Priceless 



crisvr6 said:


> BBS rs $2500
> Airride $3500+
> Turbo :thumbdown:.........:laugh:


:thumbdown:...........



ein said:


> I saw a turbo kit on eBay for like 5 bucks though...


Sweet, can you send me the link .............:laugh:



dogger said:


> Does that $5000 16v motor with standalone come with anal lube too? Bacon flavored? :sly:


Seriously tho... Could *EASILY*spend $1500 on the top end alone... Bacon :sly:



day1134 said:


> It gives blow jobz and dispenses corona!!
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


Would be nice, think e-bay could hook that up too? :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> chad, i have some idea`s for you, you need some europlates :laugh:


you :screwy:...............:laugh:.............:beer: opcorn:




sdezego said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Here are 2 more for your collection Chad:


Sweet, HAHAHA :beer:

*Some pics of progress....* And not food :sly:

New Bosch Ford O2, PITA to get to, wired in pigtail and installed, will take it for a spin tomorrow, too many :beer:'s tonite


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Stupid American! Wissen Sie nicht, Sie brauchen VAG Werkzeug 16.082! Haha!

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Stupid American! Wissen Sie nicht, Sie brauchen VAG Werkzeug 16.082! Haha!
> 
> :laugh:


BAWHAHAHAHA 

sehr wahr, Danke


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> BAWHAHAHAHA
> 
> sehr wahr, Danke


 
Kein Problem, dummen Amerikaner. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Kein Problem, dummen Amerikaner. :beer:


dummkopfe :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: 

but you have no ö, dummköpfe


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

schafsköpfe !! 

:beer::beer:

looks like you have been cheating on your corona with dark meat.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you planning to build a all motor NA 16v? The top end can definitely eat up $1500 easily. The rest of the motor though shouldn't take up $3k. For that kind of money you'd be better off going turbo and pretty much leaving the motor stock. You could easily get 250-300hp of fun out of one without doing much to the motor.


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

dogger said:


> Are you planning to build a all motor NA 16v? The top end can definitely eat up $1500 easily. The rest of the motor though shouldn't take up $3k. For that kind of money you'd be better off going turbo and pretty much leaving the motor stock. You could easily get 250-300hp of fun out of one without doing much to the motor.


I think he's one of those crazies who wants to keep that piece of french forced induction engineering under his hood :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> but you have no ö, dummköpfe


but I have no ö on my computer :laugh:



day1134 said:


> schafsköpfe !!
> 
> :beer::beer:
> 
> looks like you have been cheating on your corona with dark meat.




Honey Brown is the shizz  Thought they stopped making it, or rather changed the name to Dundee, saw it, had to get it, had a few Coronas today if that makes you feel any better, at Bahia Cabana to boot, awesome place after a hard day of offshore fishing 



dogger said:


> Are you planning to build a all motor NA 16v? The top end can definitely eat up $1500 easily. The rest of the motor though shouldn't take up $3k. For that kind of money you'd be better off going turbo and pretty much leaving the motor stock. You could easily get 250-300hp of fun out of one without doing much to the motor.


NA is not the plan, but if I am to "build" a motor, I want it built, all the bells and whistles 



Hemingway'sToe said:


> I think he's one of those crazies who wants to keep that piece of french forced induction engineering under his hood :screwy::laugh:


yep









:laugh:

Side note: The o2 did not fix the issues I was having, well except for not running pig ass rich now, so I am in need of some diagnostics :banghead:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Perfect use in context


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Perfect use in context


............:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> but I have no ö on my computer :laugh:


oe makes the ö, dummköpfe or dummkoepfe its the same  
chäd or chaed :laugh:

i thought you buy that other rado ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> oe makes the ö, dummköpfe or dummkoepfe its the same
> chäd or chaed :laugh:
> 
> i thought you buy that other rado ?


youz crazy.... :laugh:

The guy called me on Friday and accepted my offer, but he wanted me to pick it up that day and I couldn't so I bailed, think it's going to the scrap yard...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The guy called me on Friday and accepted my offer, but he wanted me to pick it up that day and I couldn't so I bailed, *think it's going to the scrap yard*...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


I tried to save her, clean body neglected VR, if dood would have been able to wait a week, it would have happened


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

hm, when it goes next week of the scrap yard, and its still in 1 piece, then its maybe cheaper ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> hm, when it goes next week of the scrap yard, and its still in 1 piece, then its maybe cheaper ?


HAHA, but no telling where it will end up...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

a scrap yard in his area


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> a scrap yard in his area


his area "is" giant scrapyard (opa-locka)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i mean, gives there in 1 city 100 junkyards ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i mean, gives there in 1 city 100 junkyards ?


I bet


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i bet 1 $ :laugh: 

maybe you find a other and better rado


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i bet 1 $ :laugh:
> 
> maybe you find a other and better rado


:laugh: and ya, one day when I have a better job and a garage


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that must be a big garage for the cars, parts, beers :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> that must be a big garage for the cars, parts, beers :laugh:


Mostly beer, think I will look into warehouses :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

better :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> better :laugh:


Yes, the first garage and all those C's  BTW, is that a pic of Mikki's house? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

this guy :laugh:



DUBZAK said:


> whos been spying on my house?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Picked up another Corrado today, just missing a few bits and pieces


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Picked up another Corrado today, just missing a few bits and pieces


I'm disappointed...drinking Sprite now :what: Where are the Coronaz? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I'm disappointed...drinking Sprite now :what: Where are the Coronaz? :laugh:


No drinking & driving 

HAHA, guess no-one else caught the joke :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> No drinking & driving
> 
> HAHA, guess no-one else caught the joke :banghead:


I got it, haha :laugh:

Also, I would add no drinking & "Vortex-ing" in your case too


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*1 sprite is cheaper as a six-pack, so he has more money for the car * :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Milwaukee's Beast is cheaper than soda :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I think Milwaukee's Beast is cheaper than soda :thumbup:


hoick


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> hoick


I'm not sure how to pronounce that, but it seems accurate for that kind of swill :beer:

Ya always got HAMM'S lolz


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> *1 sprite is cheaper as a six-pack, so he has more money for the car *:laugh:


dummen Amerikaner!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh: lil_kano you are learning german ? 

ok when i buy here a 1/2 liter sprite it costs 2 bucks and the cheap beer 1/2 liter = 0,60 bucks


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Picked up another Corrado today, just missing a few bits and pieces


Did you scoop that VR from miami??


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh: lil_kano you are learning german ?


Ja! :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad auch ? :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Ja, aber Chad ist ein dummer Amerikaner. Er denkt, er kann auf deutsche Autos zu arbeiten. Haha! :laugh:

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Ich liebe Google Translate :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ich liebe Google Translate :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Thread title change to: "the euro thread" sounds appropriate now


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ich liebe Google Translate :laugh:


na google is not so good, for the slang words here i use this site http://www.dict.cc/


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

No Happy Birthday thread for Skuttle?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> No Happy Birthday thread for Skuttle?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


:laugh: 

I was wondering where u've been lately...and since Kyle was absend too, I can't help myself from asking: did you & Kyle spend your b-days together on that lake or something (no ****) :sly:  

This forum is now back on track :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

dogger said:


> No Happy Birthday thread for Skuttle?


Nope/ opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> Ja, aber Chad ist ein dummer Amerikaner. Er denkt, er kann auf deutsche Autos arbeiten. Haha! :laugh:
> 
> opcorn:


:laugh: 

warum dumm ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I was wondering where u've been lately...and since Kyle was absend too, I can't help myself from asking: did you & Kyle spend your b-days together on that lake or something (no ****) :sly:
> 
> This forum is now back on track :thumbup:


HAHA, he's a little far away :laugh:



lil_kano said:


> Nope/ opcorn:


YES ......:laugh:..........opcorn:



crisvr6 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> warum dumm ? :laugh::laugh:


lil_kano = CRAZY, he's just jealous of the C and all the WERK I DO DO


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> lil_kano = CRAZY, he's just jealous of the C and all the WERK I DO DO


= verrückt - loco :laugh: what ? he haz no rado ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> = verrückt - loco :laugh: what ? he haz no rado ? :laugh:


:laugh:

nope, no C


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

then tell him he should buy one :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> then tell him he should buy one :laugh:


HAHA, been telling him... Maybe a free VR? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

sell his r32 its a old ride, golf 6 R is faster :laugh:

so you want a vr6 swap ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> sell his r32 its a old ride, golf 6 R is faster :laugh:
> 
> so you want a vr6 swap ?


but here in US, MKIV is kinda rare 

NO, oh no :thumbdown:...........:laugh:


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

...



......




........................


This thread delivers.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> but here in US, MKIV is kinda rare
> 
> NO, oh no :thumbdown:...........:laugh:


import it :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

chrisd1891 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> i think it should have been on Asanti's, cause Asanti's are the BEST WHEELS EVAR IMHO












:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA* :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:...........:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

you :screwy:.....:beer:

Nice touch with the gold handles :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA* :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:...........:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> you :screwy:.....:beer:
> 
> Nice touch with the gold handles :laugh:


I want gold handles too..... :laugh:

Hey, lets start my bay @ H20 and finish it in 4 days in time for the photoshoot and show!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I want gold handles too..... :laugh:
> 
> Hey, lets start my bay @ H20 and finish it in 4 days in time for the photoshoot and show!!!!!


Oh, and I'm sure Chris can arrange gold handles for your ride :thumbup:........:laugh:

A documented and witnessed 4 Day Bay you say?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

he needs carbon handles :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> he needs carbon handles :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

so and you have now a 2 rado ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> so and you have now a 2 rado ? :laugh:


no, I have a 2 bumper and a 2 rocker


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

for what ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> for what ? :laugh:


set aside for #2 corrado? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> set aside for #2 corrado? :laugh:


One can never have enough spare Corrado parts :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> One can never have enough spare Corrado parts :laugh:


TRUTH, but never the one you actually need :banghead:.............:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> TRUTH, but never the one you actually need :banghead:.............:laugh:


I see it like an investment, you buy parts you may not necessarily need now but later on they become NLA and when that time comes when u actually need them you don't hit your head on the wall for not buying them  
Or you can sell them in the future to get a big profit or hook up a brother in need 

I'm so happy our local VW had a stock clearance...we bought the last remaining 93+ hood (brand new in its boxes) among other stuff


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> set aside for #2 corrado? :laugh:


gathering all parts and build one 2 rado ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> gathering all parts and build one 2 rado ? :laugh:


.......:laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

clean yo inbox! :sly:

opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> clean yo inbox! :sly:
> 
> opcorn:


 weird, I only had 32 msg's :what: 

I stopped by the paint shop today and he's gonna spray the new rear bumper, fix the spot on the hatch, fix the rocker where it fell on the jack, fix a scratch in the front bumper and paint the top inside of the fenders, by the hood for $250 on Monday  

Also sad day


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Also sad day


 cool story bro...opcorn:

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> cool story bro...opcorn:
> 
> :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

or were you trying to tell me the .:Rado topped out at 10mph???!?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

or that your gas tank is almost empty? 

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> or were you trying to tell me the .:Rado topped out at 10mph???!?





lil_kano said:


> or that your gas tank is almost empty?
> 
> :laugh:


 both... :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I stopped by the paint shop today and he's gonna spray the new rear bumper, fix the spot on the hatch, fix the rocker where it fell on the jack, fix a scratch in the front bumper and paint the top inside of the fenders, by the hood for $250 on Monday


 i thought you had a repaint for a while ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i thought you had a repaint for a while ? :laugh:


 :banghead:...........:laugh: 

after this, hoping the paint will be minty


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

minty ? 

and where are the pics ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> minty ?
> 
> and where are the pics ? :laugh:


 If all goes well, pics from the H2O Corrado shoot


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

So are you going to H2O? 

Kyle's stoked your thread too over from his for chatter. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> So are you going to H2O?
> 
> Kyle's stoked your thread too over from his for chatter. :thumbup:


 Most likely, already booked a place to stay with ein, got to get my MPG's right cause I'm not gonna spend a beelion dollas on gas... so, we'll see  

Always glad to help Kyle :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool! Kyle and I both pick you to be the McNair this year!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Cool! Kyle and I both pick you to be the McNair this year!


 :laugh: 

I hope no-one throws my bed in the fountain :sly:......:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Kyle must call me and let me know if anyone passes out or something so we can brain storm something good to do to them and have him take pics! Better watch yourself Skuttle! Kyle gets you drinking some real beer you're going down!!! :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Kyle must call me and let me know if anyone passes out or something so we can brain storm something good to do to them and have him take pics! Better watch yourself Skuttle! Kyle gets you drinking some real beer you're going down!!! :beer:


 :laugh: I've been in training :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: I've been in training :beer:


 lies. 

:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Really? Kyle's might need the secret weapon than.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Really? Kyle's might need the secret weapon than.


 What, a twelve of Corona :laugh: 

*UPDATE!!!* 

Car went to paint yesterday for some touchups and spray the new/used rear bumper. When I showed up today, he had my rear bumper fixed :banghead: But I explained what was wrong with it and he said he will prep it/paint it by next week. He was trying to get me ready for H2O, but with running 15mpg's is just not possible this year  Was really looking forward to kicking back a few with some of you fellow vortex fockerzzz!!! *NOT JAI!!!* :laugh: 

*Some new parts have been arriving* 

Got the last of the stuff I need to put on my external oil cooler, AEROQUIP SHIZZ IS EXPENSIVE!! thanks Matt (CardFan) for the SS lines :beer: 
Got a goodie box from GAP, new coolant bottle, 80*C T-stat, (to replace the 71* one I just put in) and a new gauge temp sensor. 

Should get my VR fogs from 1stvwparts tomorrow and thanks to Jaysen (day1134?) for my VR turns FO FREEEEE  

Also going to put in an order to DIY Autotune for Megasquirt III V3.0 and associated parts probably tomorrow, just hammering out some details. Planning on MS3X expansion and electronic ignition  

So all that should keep me busy for about a week :laugh: BTW, 3 day weeks here in sunny FL


----------



## CardFan (Feb 22, 2003)

Sounds like fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

CardFan said:


> Sounds like fun. :thumbup:


 Ya man :thumbup: 

Thanks again Matt, was gonna call you tonight and let you know the package arrived (actually yesterday) and thanks again :beer: 

My buddy just had a eurosport version installed in his VR yesterday and said it was a real PITA, I was like :screwy:........:laugh: 

Just hoping I can salvage the cooler fittings from the SS Volvo oil lines or else bak to aeroquip :banghead:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya man :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again Matt, was gonna call you tonight and let you know the package arrived (actually yesterday) and thanks again :beer:
> 
> ...


 Chad. Aeroquip can make you the hoses if you know the correct sizing. 
And they can reuse your old fittings. Nice guys. But their stuff is $$$$


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad. Aeroquip can make you the hoses if you know the correct sizing.
> And they can reuse your old fittings. Nice guys. But their stuff is $$$$


 Ya, I know, but for a beelion dollas, had two 90* fittings for the cooler itself on and ready to go, and then dood said $58 a piece, I proptly said, "well you can keep them then" In all reality, Jaysen did his Eurosport kit for around $200 and I would be pissed putting used system in my car for more than he spent :banghead: But Aeroquip has some nice ass well overcompensated hydraulic goods :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I ditched my Volvo kit because of the stupid lines and put together a whole set up for less than what Eurosport charges by sourcing the parts through a race shop locally. I would not recommend wasting the time with the Volvo set up.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I ditched my Volvo kit because of the stupid lines and put together a whole set up for less than what Eurosport charges by sourcing the parts through a race shop locally. I would not recommend wasting the time with the Volvo set up.


you are probably right on spending less and not hassling with the Volvo, but I'm too far along in the game, and in fact, remember seeing your AN fittings in the classifieds awhile bak...


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Du dummer Amerikaner! Du denkst du kannst einen Ölkühler zu machen! haha!

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Du dummer Amerikaner! Du denkst du kannst einen Ölkühler zu machen! haha!
> 
> :laugh:


But it is made in Gemany :what:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The AN's I was selling were the blue/red ones I decided to swap for all black. Speaking of oil coolers I just had a hose from mine get cut on Friday. I have the two hoses running through the lower rad support and the wire tie that holds them broke causing the hose to rub against the metal. Busted on the freeway and laid down a nice James Bond style oil slick! 

With my Volvo set up I was down to just needing the hoses. The ones that came with it were too short and it was a pita to make some new ones to work with that set up. So I sold it and went with a custom set up. So much better!:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> The AN's I was selling were the blue/red ones I decided to swap for all black. Speaking of oil coolers I just had a hose from mine get cut on Friday. I have the two hoses running through the lower rad support and the wire tie that holds them broke causing the hose to rub against the metal. Busted on the freeway and laid down a nice James Bond style oil slick!
> 
> With my Volvo set up I was down to just needing the hoses. The ones that came with it were too short and it was a pita to make some new ones to work with that set up. So I sold it and went with a custom set up. So much better!:thumbup:


HAHA, Double 0 spoonfed...........:laugh: That does suck something fierce, I will be installing grommets if I decide to drill my core support and was told today at work, if the SS lines come close to contact with anything, put a sliver of rubber hose around it to keep the SS mesh away, cause it will rub thru anything...

I am ditching the Volvo lines, but planning on using the cooler fittings like Shawn did, hopefully mine are the same, looked a little different from his and my stock ones are SS where his were rubber, hell I think I'm gonna go grab the dremel right now


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

The whole trick to the volvo oil cooler is to cut the lines and Crimps off of the oil cooler side. Then you are left with this. ...or you just need to source some BPSF fittings from a hydro shop.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> hell I think I'm gonna go grab the dremel right now


Once again, The Skuttle prevails, Dremel with cutoff wheel (1), Stock Volvo oil line (0) :laugh:



sdezego said:


> The whole trick to the volvo oil cooler is to cut the lines and Crimps off of the oil cooler side. Then you are left with this. ...or you just need to source some BPSF fittings from a hydro shop.


Ya, mine looks a little different from yours, IIRC you had rubber Volvo lines, mine were SS and the fitting looked like one piece, it left me unsure where to cut, so I started by the SS line and worked my way to the fitting, 5 mins later, I am $120 richer  Aeroquip wanted crazy $$ for those cooler 90's :screwy: So now I have everything I need to do the conversion, can't wait to see those temps, now just need to decide where to mount the cooler for proper airflow and good drainage, I liked your location Shawn, may stick it there, but we will see this weekend :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey don't sweat your non-appearance at H2O - I've been saying I'm going to go since I started here 2 years ago! We'll stay here in hot miserable Florida and enjoy the mosquitoes. :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ha.. I knew you could cut them.. I had forgoten where.. I have a few already cut in the cave.
BTW... with a little of creativity, you can all make this work for about 37 bucks.. including new o-rings.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I will be standing in for Chad's drinking participation @ H20. I got you covered. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> I will be standing in for Chad's drinking participation @ H20. I got you covered. :thumbup: :beer:



Now that Skuttle's not going I'm looking for you to be the drunkin McNair t-shirt. Told Kyle to make sure to get pics!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dogger said:


> Now that Skuttle's not going I'm looking for you to be the drunkin McNair t-shirt. Told Kyle to make sure to get pics!


naw man....I dont pass out, Im German. I puke a lot, then go into a coma.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey don't sweat your non-appearance at H2O - I've been saying I'm going to go since I started here 2 years ago! We'll stay here in hot miserable Florida and enjoy the mosquitoes. :beer:


Ya, it just sukks, was really kooking forward to it 



xtremevdub said:


> ha.. I knew you could cut them.. I had forgoten where.. I have a few already cut in the cave.
> BTW... with a little of creativity, you can all make this work for about 37 bucks.. including new o-rings.


Maybe on the ABA setup 



DUBZAK said:


> I will be standing in for Chad's drinking participation @ H20. I got you covered. :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks man, get with Rob for the details .....:laugh: Hell man, he even tried to put me on a plane, had me pre-booked or something, said I could ride in with Kyle... :laugh:



dogger said:


> Now that Skuttle's not going I'm looking for you to be the drunkin McNair t-shirt. Told Kyle to make sure to get pics!


:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> naw man....I dont pass out, Im German. I puke a lot, then go into a coma.


:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Car came back from paint today, looks good :thumbup:, he fixed my existing bumper :banghead:, but he's supposed to have the other one done next week. :sly:

VR fogs are in  No pictars yet, need pass side turn, ended up getting two DS ones :banghead: sourced a cracked one local tho, so maybe some far off shots :laugh:

Ordered Megasquirt III V3.0 and some related accessories :screwy:......:laugh:

Lots of work to be done this weekend and not gonna be able to finish til Monday evening  need to mod and fab some stuff up at work, maybe I will pull out the camera for that 

:beer::beer: for the guys pre-gaming at H2O


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude, you better get that camera up and start posting pictures!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Car came back from paint today, looks good :thumbup:, he fixed my existing bumper :banghead:, but he's supposed to have the other one done next week. :sly:
> 
> VR fogs are in  No pictars yet, need pass side turn, ended up getting two DS ones :banghead: sourced a cracked one local tho, so maybe some far off shots :laugh:
> 
> ...



^^ Standalone  ...You iz baller


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :beer::beer: for the guys pre-gaming at H2O


so you go to h2O ?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

88Redroc said:


> Dude, you better get that camera up and start posting pictures!


I saw it already. Not that great. 

 :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> I saw it already. Not that great.
> 
> :laugh:


Your talking about the car right? :laugh: J/K 

Car coming along great chad :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

MasterNele03 said:


> Your talking about the car right? :laugh: J/K
> 
> Car coming along great chad :thumbup:


 may be...

opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> may be...
> 
> opcorn:


vielleicht  still no pics


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> vielleicht  still no pics


Ja, das ist Chad ein bisschen necken. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> Dude, you better get that camera up and start posting pictures!










...........:laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Standalone  ...You iz baller










........:laugh: Still a bit more $$ to throw at it :banghead:



crisvr6 said:


> so you go to h2O ?


naw, didn't make it, the C is getting horrible gas mileage, so I cancelled, hoping to dial in the MPG's with the standalone 



lil_kano said:


> I saw it already. Not that great.
> 
> :laugh:


fek a u 



MasterNele03 said:


> Your talking about the car right? :laugh: J/K
> 
> Car coming along great chad :thumbup:


Thanks Nelson :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and with your 2 car ? or with miss extremlow `?:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and with your 2 car ? or with miss extremlow `?:laugh:


naw, still need to register car 2 out of my grandmothers name before I start driving it, plus my step-dad has been using it :sly:

and the miss's :laugh: is still in Alaska


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

schlecht schlecht  
and with that r32 guy ? :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> naw, still need to register car 2 out of my grandmothers name ...


Grandma's Boy


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Grandma's Boy


:laugh: YEP!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

quik shot of the VR fogs & turns... Didn't get a chance to work on my car at all this weekend


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

looks alot better with the late fogs and turns

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JamesS said:


> looks alot better with the late fogs and turns
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


Thanks :beer:

Looks alot better than my cheapass Home Depot turns lens mod :laugh: My only beef is how the fogs have a blue tint to them... May look better when I shed out the dough for new turns as well


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks :beer:
> 
> Looks alot better than my cheapass Home Depot turns lens mod :laugh: My only beef is how the fogs have a blue tint to them... May look better when I shed out the dough for new turns as well


When you do , I'll buy those VR turns from you...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> When you do , I'll buy those VR turns from you...


werd


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those turns and fogs are lookin sexy. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Those turns and fogs are lookin sexy. :thumbup:


thanks J x2


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Late-spec fogs/turns look way better Chad :thumbup:

Colour-code that grille spoiler


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Lookin good!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Colour-code that grille spoiler


i said that him 1000 times :laugh: and you nneed a 90lip


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> i said that him 1000 times :laugh: and you nneed a 90lip


I dono guys I think it looks better in black. I agree with Chad.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> quik shot of the VR fogs & turns... Didn't get a chance to work on my car at all this weekend


 sissy...



crisvr6 said:


> i said that him 1000 times :laugh: and you nneed a 90lip


and more low!! :laugh:



day1134 said:


> I dono guys I think it looks better in black. I agree with Chad.


How's your car these days, J?? :sly:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> i said that him 1000 times :laugh: and you nneed a 90lip




Chad, dibs on that 50mm lip spoiler when u decide to man up and buy a 90mm :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad, dibs on that 50mm lip spoiler when u decide to man up and buy a 90mm :laugh:


or doggers 70mm lip :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> or doggers 70mm lip :laugh:


I'd love one of Jamess but I'd hate to dent/brake that one so a used 50mm is a better option for me right now 
Or maybe you find a 50mm you can send it to me :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i mean, chad buys a 70lip and you can have his 50lip


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> i mean, chad buys a 70lip and you can have his 50lip


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Late-spec fogs/turns look way better Chad :thumbup:
> 
> Colour-code that grille spoiler


Naw man, looks better black, to help break up front hood line, don't really like the darkness between the hood and spoiler when you paint them on a lighter car, had Chris do a chop for me one time 



crisvr6 said:


> i said that him 1000 times :laugh: and you nneed a 90lip


 and no 90mil lip, I LIKE TO "DRIVE" MY CAR!!! It's nice not scraping on anything 



day1134 said:


> I dono guys I think it looks better in black. I agree with Chad.


:beer:



lil_kano said:


> sissy...
> 
> 
> 
> and more low!! :laugh:


:sly: What to insert here??? :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad, dibs on that 50mm lip spoiler when u decide to man up and buy a 90mm :laugh:


:screwy:......:laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> i mean, chad buys a 70lip and you can have his 50lip


Man, that's all I need, more parts on my car already sold :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey Chad.. Call me up tomorrow.. the cave is back on.. :thumbup:
We fixed the yellow Gti last night and we got my Corrado running again.. Tomorrow I'll get it registered and a new Deka and off to mount the new wheels


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> and no 90mil lip, I LIKE TO "DRIVE" MY CAR!!! It's nice not scraping on anything
> 
> :screwy:......:laugh:
> 
> ...




Dammit, deal didn't go through ................:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Hey Chad.. Call me up tomorrow.. the cave is back on.. :thumbup:
> We fixed the yellow Gti last night and we got my Corrado running again.. Tomorrow I'll get it registered and a new Deka and off to mount the new wheels


:thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Dammit, deal didn't go through ................:laugh:


sorry bud ......:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> sorry bud ......:laugh:


j/k man  

...but seriously lmk if you stumble upon one in a j/y or something


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> j/k man
> 
> ...but seriously lmk if you stumble upon one in a j/y or something


will do 

*Got a neat little package today*, so I decided to break out the camera for all you pic deprived peeps :laugh:





































and some of the stuff that didn't get put in this past weekend 



















so, freakin LOTS to do, and some more items to source 

on the "to buy" list, soldering station, wideband solution, trigger wheel, coilpack, MS3X, oil, filter, G12.... plus whatever I am obviously forgetting


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *Got a neat little package today*, so I decided to break out the camera for all you pic deprived peeps :laugh:
> 
> and some of the stuff that didn't get put in this past weekend
> so, freakin LOTS to do, and some more items to source
> ...



^^  :thumbup:

...business must be going good :sly:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sweet the car is going to be gliding man. I got a soldering iron if you need it, it's practically new. But cheers on the package. :beer:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

*Got a neat little package today*, so I decided to break out the camera for all you pic deprived peeps :laugh:

That's right man, I am a visual guy. I like to see it-- it's like car porn. At least when my girl sees VW pictures on my 'puter all she does is roll her eyes and walk out of the room. Anything else and things get COLD around the house. 

The geek in me is excited for ya. You move fast. Need all the details on the install too (w/ pics of course)!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^  :thumbup:
> 
> ...business must be going good :sly:


It was pretty good for a short period, so I was busy saving, now uncle sam is getting his chunk 



MasterNele03 said:


> Sweet the car is going to be gliding man. I got a soldering iron if you need it, it's practically new. But cheers on the package. :beer:


I'll give you a call later :thumbup:



88Redroc said:


> *Got a neat little package today*, so I decided to break out the camera for all you pic deprived peeps :laugh:
> 
> That's right man, I am a visual guy. I like to see it-- it's like car porn. At least when my girl sees VW pictures on my 'puter all she does is roll her eyes and walk out of the room. Anything else and things get COLD around the house.
> 
> The geek in me is excited for ya. You move fast. Need all the details on the install too (w/ pics of course)!


CAR PORN, ROFL :laugh:

The geek in me is excited too, I think this will be me.... :laugh:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The geek in me is excited too, I think this will be me.... :laugh:


Definitely not me, I think I only saw him drink 1 beer. At least a 3 beer job for me.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Chad.. you are nuts to even think of doing all that work.. but good luck non the less.. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Definitely not me, I think I only saw him drink 1 beer. At least a 3 beer job for me.


at least :laugh:



xtremevdub said:


> Chad.. you are nuts to even think of doing all that work.. but good luck non the less.. :beer:


Some say I am :sly:..........:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

that wasn't a timelapse... he's just really good!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> that wasn't a timelapse... he's just really good!


the 3 min MS build, sounds like a challenge :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

got some soldering stuff and decided to go to town on the JimStim, came out pretty good for my first shot at soldering on a board, but now to just get the damn thing to work properly, directions were just a bit off and I can't get one of my IAC leds to light up and the following tests. Haven't brought out the multimeter yet tho 

workstayshoon...









sixteen hours later... :laugh:









and some maintenance stuff scheduled for the weekend :banghead:..............:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> and some maintenance stuff scheduled for the weekend :banghead:..............:laugh:


no corona ? you stoped drinking ? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> no corona ? you stoped drinking ? :laugh:



I hear he "drinks" fuel lately, actually consumes a significant amount of it... 





_edit: p33owned _


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice. Good choice on the oil, but ditch that fram... Get the Mann, trust me it is better in every way.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> no corona ? you stoped drinking ? :laugh:


haha, gonna make some from the mystery fruits on the table :laugh: Naw, not drinking that much these days


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Two things...

1) Looking at your workstation, I'm thinking "damn son you're a scientist"

2) Are the avocados OEM or equivalent?


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

You da man Chad! The circuit board looks good. :thumbup: How much time you have invested in that thing?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1) Looking at your workstation, I'm thinking "damn son you're a scientist"
> 
> 2) Are the avocados OEM or equivalent?


ya, mad scientist .............:laugh:

definite OE replacement, you know, not as good as OEM, but damn, we're close :laugh:



88Redroc said:


> You da man Chad! The circuit board looks good. :thumbup: How much time you have invested in that thing?


Thanks David :beer: Was a challenging experience :thumbup: Spent about 5 hours on the stim, but 40-50 hours on reading and research :banghead: Still need to do some troubleshooting on the stim, but hoping to get that accomplished early this week and as long as I didn't fry anything on the board, I will feel good about starting in on the ECU...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Bay shot after the maintenence and quikie detail


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Bay shot after the maintenence and quikie detail


Damn buddy, bay looks great :thumbup: :beer:

...just the rain tray to really finish it off


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Damn buddy, bay looks great :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> ...just the rain tray to really finish it off


Thanks Nick, but putting "looks" on hold for a bit, until I get the car running like I want it


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Damn buddy, bay looks great :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> ...just the rain tray to really finish it off


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lookin good man.


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks damn good!! That new bottle looks FRESH! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lookin good man.





day1134 said:


> Looks damn good!! That new bottle looks FRESH! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Your squirt in yet? :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Your squirt in yet? :sly:


5 MORE MINUTES :sly:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> 5 MORE MINUTES :sly:


...waiting on follow up vids. opcorn:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> ...waiting on follow up vids. opcorn:





MasterNele03 said:


> Me too :thumbup:


no vidz, only pictars, I need one of you fools to ride shotty, so we can get some rolling vids


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> no vidz, only pictars, I need one of you fools to ride shotty, so we can get some rolling vids


ME! ME!


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

I'll ride shotty, kano's got the hood shots. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> I'll ride shotty, kano's got the hood shots. :laugh:


:laugh:

Just finished ordering sommore goodies, pics when they arrive (Dave) :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

MasterNele03 said:


> I'll ride shotty, kano's got the hood shots. :laugh:


you guys are crazy... :sly:

......I'M DOWN!!


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> you guys are crazy... :sly:
> 
> ......I'M DOWN!!


......BOOM!


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*BUMP*










Still lotz to do


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooohhh...  I am both excited and intimidated by you're MS project.

What is the wiring harness gonna look like that plugs into that thing?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

^ One single stranded wire. 

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> ^ One single stranded wire.
> 
> :laugh:


 correction, 3 wires, power ground and signal to the engine :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> wtf ? :laugh:
> 
> chad,
> 
> for the stupids like me :laugh: for what is that electric stuff you r doing ?


standalone engine management with tons of capability and data logging, check here... http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/megasquirtiii-wpcb-v30-unassembled-kit-with-black-case-p-419.html and http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/megasquirtiii-ms3x-expansion-card-p-434.html plus a bunch more goodies


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

new goodz in the mail today


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *BUMP*


Good, you didnt go the 3.57 route.

v3 board FTMFW

Also why didn't you do the socket first? Makes life easy. Something else to consider too is using the GM map sensor and wiring it all the way back to the ECU. That way you can keep it in the bay and run one less vac line in the car. :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> new goodz in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> Now your Corrado will has Chinese parts on it!


  Xtremevdub is right! Now you will have to paint your C RED!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Good, you didnt go the 3.57 route.
> 
> v3 board FTMFW
> 
> Also why didn't you do the socket first? Makes life easy. Something else to consider too is using the GM map sensor and wiring it all the way back to the ECU. That way you can keep it in the bay and run one less vac line in the car. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: 

Why the socket first?  I'm goinng by the MSextra instructions step by step, explicitly  



xtremevdub said:


> Sr. Karmann said:
> 
> 
> > new goodz in the mail today
> ...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Why the socket first?  I'm goinng by the MSextra instructions step by step, explicitly  And please explain about the MAP???


 I guess the instructions are different from the ones I used originally 

The gm map sensor is 3bar and is an external sensor. 

http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/...d=92cde92e556c18b8e7ea41de3e4337b1#googlebase 

http://www.megamanual.com/v22manual/3bar.htm


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I guess the instructions are different from the ones I used originally
> 
> The gm map sensor is 3bar and is an external sensor.
> 
> ...


 gotcha man, made sence after I re-read it and edited my post  

probly gonna pass on the MAP, although a good idea, but have spent too damn much $$ on the setup already and still need to pick up a few more things :banghead: Still need to get my trigger wheel setup and new plugs for the harness, but still trying to find a good place to get the female amp connectors relatively inexpensively, found a place that reps Tyco, but don't know if they are the right size, need to put a call in to them this week. 

Please keep the good info coming :thumbup:................:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Little shot from Key West today


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> Now your Corrado will has Chinese parts on it!












:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> :laugh:


 ROFL :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Little shot from Key West today


 
^^ Clean  

...damn I should honeymoon in Florida instead of Mauritius :sly:  




Sr. Karmann said:


> ROFL :laugh:


 
x2 :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Clean
> 
> ...damn I should honeymoon in Florida instead of Mauritius :sly:


 Thanks Nick :thumbup: She was actually pretty dirty, dirty little C :laugh: And ya man, the keys were nice, but I'm sure where you were was too :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Spent the day finishing up the system. Ran the first stage of tests, most importantly "the smoke test" :laugh: Need to add a few jumpers and I'll be ready to hook it up to the laptop


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

is that my crunch bar?? :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> is that my crunch bar?? :sly:


 ya, your empty wrapper :sly: 

and if it makes you feel any better, I put C30 in


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, your empty wrapper :sly:
> 
> and if it makes you feel any better,* I put C30 in*


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Megasquirt is up and running and fully functional, figured out all my configuration and communication errors, man that thing does not like the direct USB to Tunerstudio :sly: 

About ready for install, ordered a bunch of connector terminals and a crimper, snagged a bunch of random connectors from the JY yesterday and my toothed wheel pulley setup should almost be ready. Still need to source a coilpack, unfortunately not many late model GM V8's at the yard yesterday, need to shoot up to another couple yards, possibly tomorrow. 

I did get a charger for my camera battery, so pics and vids soon to come


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Megasquirt is up and running and fully functional, figured out all my configuration and communication errors, man that thing does not like the direct USB to Tunerstudio :sly:
> 
> About ready for install, ordered a bunch of connector terminals and a crimper, snagged a bunch of random connectors from the JY yesterday and my toothed wheel pulley setup should almost be ready. Still need to source a coilpack, unfortunately not many late model GM V8's at the yard yesterday, need to shoot up to another couple yards, possibly tomorrow.
> 
> I did get a charger for my camera battery, so pics and vids soon to come


 Yeah, I have heard there are issues with it. I have had no issues with the USB to serial converter and the serial cable though. 

Haven't played with the latest tunerstudio builds Might have to pull out my stim and play around with it.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Yeah, I have heard there are issues with it. I have had no issues with the USB to serial converter and the serial cable though.
> 
> Haven't played with the latest tunerstudio builds Might have to pull out my stim and play around with it.


 Yep, but no probs with serial or serial with usb converter...:screwy: 

As far as TS, I have no previous experiene with past versions, but the latest version is SCHWEET!!! Easy to navigate and TONS of features :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Yep, but no probs with serial or serial with usb converter...:screwy:
> 
> As far as TS, I have no previous experiene with past versions, but the latest version is SCHWEET!!! Easy to navigate and TONS of features :beer:


 Im gonna dig out my stuff and test it out tonight I think. 

I was playing with the early versions that were a bit buggy compared to the old megatune.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TS is real nice. I made the switch a while back. The new version is not free for all of the features, but the Tooth logger alone is well worth the money.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> TS is real nice. I made the switch a while back. The new version is not free for all of the features, but the Tooth logger alone is well worth the money.


 If it is reasonably priced I will cough up the cash for a full version. Worth it to support the project and the fact that it is turning into the defacto tuning software for MS. :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Chad.. You should really consider opening a new thread called "The 4 day stand alone" :laugh: 
Is gonna be tough installing everything in a weekend! opcorn:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad.. You should really consider opening a new thread called "The 4 day stand alone" :laugh:
> Is gonna be tough installing everything in a weekend! opcorn:


 ...don't underestimate the skuttle. :sly:

:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> If it is reasonably priced I will cough up the cash for a full version. Worth it to support the project and the fact that it is turning into the defacto tuning software for MS. :thumbup:


 Definitely. It was $40 for 2 years iirc. Phil Tobin is the author as is/was for MegaLogViewer and the VE analysis tool, etc etc. So, it all plays nicely and in fact, TS has a lot of that stuff built in. The AutoTune and Live VE analysis are  The only thing I was not "that" happy with was that the new MLV is an extra $$ in addition to TS. I haven't purchased that yet, but will probably do so as well... I guess Phil has to eat too


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad.. You should really consider opening a new thread called "The 4 day stand alone" :laugh:
> Is gonna be tough installing everything in a weekend! opcorn:


 Is there really any doubt?? :sly: 



sdezego said:


> Definitely. It was $40 for 2 years iirc. Phil Tobin is the author as is/was for MegaLogViewer and the VE analysis tool, etc etc. So, it all plays nicely and in fact, TS has a lot of that stuff built in. The AutoTune and Live VE analysis are  The only thing I was not "that" happy with was that the new MLV is an extra $$ in addition to TS. I haven't purchased that yet, but will probably do so as well... I guess Phil has to eat too


 did some research on the full version with VE analyzer and you are correct  

Long day installing my external oil cooler, but it's in and no leaks, man it is nice to have brand new coolant hoses. I couldn't believe how much space it cleared out and made certain things more accessible. Had to stop about mid-day to go trade out my 30* to 90's for a better fit. Pics up later :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Pix fo kiks...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

You just do a sammich plate and ditch the factory cooler?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> You just do a sammich plate and ditch the factory cooler?


 yessir :beer: 

Been sitting on it for a while and was about time, didn't get to take it out for a spin last night, no tag lights right now and they LOVE to pull you for stoopid isht like that.  

On my way out this morning to try to find a coilpack and get you a box  So we'll see how the temps do :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Pix fo kiks...


 ölkühler!!!  Nice work :thumbup: ...I need to get me one of that soon


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ölkühler!!!  Nice work :thumbup: ...I need to get me one of that soon


 Thanks Nick, fly me out and I will install one for you  I keep seeing this POM commercial and they reference Cyprus :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick, fly me out and I will install one for you  I keep seeing this POM commercial and they reference Cyprus :laugh:


 Haha, just saw the commercial on youtube


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> :thumbup:


 I LOL'd


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Nice install on that oil cooler... 

You might want to put some rubber hose around the lines where they pass thru the metal there, to prevent chafing. Last thing you want is one of those to blow on you and puke out all your oil. :thumbup: 

We should try to get together sometime, you, me, drew, other local corrado peeps. We had a mini corrado gtg back in the day at a local weekly meet. I think the record turnout was like 5 C's. But I need to get motivated and finish my junk first


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> :thumbup:


 lol'd x2 :laugh: 



1SlowSLC said:


> Nice install on that oil cooler...
> 
> You might want to put some rubber hose around the lines where they pass thru the metal there, to prevent chafing. Last thing you want is one of those to blow on you and puke out all your oil. :thumbup:
> 
> We should try to get together sometime, you, me, drew, other local corrado peeps. We had a mini corrado gtg back in the day at a local weekly meet. I think the record turnout was like 5 C's. But I need to get motivated and finish my junk first


 Thanks Kevin :beer: gonna throw some insulation on there when I am happy with the location, got some unlikeble temps today, started out fine, but as I kept driving they got worse, started the day around 215, saw as high as 245 on my way back from WPB :banghead: 

Lemme know when you guys wanna get together, I kno Drew is sooper busy, Hoguer is in Argentina and some of the other Sofla C's flaked/bailed... Jaysen is still kicking it, dunno if you met him yet... 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Haha, just saw the commercial on youtube


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

1SlowSLC said:


> Nice install on that oil cooler...
> 
> *You might want to put some rubber hose around the lines where they pass thru the metal there, to prevent chafing. Last thing you want is one of those to blow on you and puke out all your oil.* :thumbup:



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Just an old piece of radiator hose and some zip ties to save you some future grief.

Paris would do it. 

Oh and the pictures rock, keep 'em coming.:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

88Redroc said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Just an old piece of radiator hose and some zip ties to save you some future grief.
> 
> Paris would do it.
> 
> Oh and the pictures rock, keep 'em coming.:thumbup:


Definitely and going to add more to the undeside where the SS lines contact some other stuff as to not chaff it all, just not that happy with the location afterall, may even go on the search for a SAAB oil cooler... Maybe Paris wants to hang in the JY with me?

Took a vid of the MS up and running, but didn't know it was gonna take like an hour to upload, will do when I have some "free time" :laugh: Plus a couple running vids


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Took a vid of the MS up and running, but didn't know it was gonna take like an hour to upload, will do when I have some "free time" :laugh: Plus a couple running vids


You definately work fast :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You definately work fast :beer: :thumbup:


naw man, not installed in the car yet, still waiting on some parts for the install and re-thinking the coilpack solution :banghead:

Did put my helper springs in on the rear coils, handles better, but ass end sits up a little much for my taste, need about 1/2" more drop IMHO... Not as squirly feeling on the highway and corners a little better, butmps in the road feel better, just an all around better feel, but too high, wish there was a simple solution :banghead:

*NEED KONI's*...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> lol'd x2 :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! those are some crazy temps  you didnt leave room for air flow did you?  
And when I get back, we should all meet.. I think there are some cats I dont know yet.. 
Should be back in another 2 weeks or so.. 
I have been doing a little bit of this lately.... 








 Argentina Rocks!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Wow! those are some crazy temps  you didnt leave room for air flow did you?
> And when I get back, we should all meet.. I think there are some cats I dont know yet..
> Should be back in another 2 weeks or so..
> I have been doing a little bit of this lately....
> ...


What, Salsa lessons? :laugh: Feel freee to bring one of those back for me 

Temps are a little high, there is room between the condenser and cooler if thatz what you mean??? not enough surface area of the cooler is in direct path of air-flow for my taste, will be working on another solution this week


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> naw man, not installed in the car yet, still waiting on some parts for the install and re-thinking the coilpack solution :banghead:


:thumbup: :beer:



Sr. Karmann said:


> Did put my helper springs in on the rear coils, handles better, but ass end sits up a little much for my taste, need about 1/2" more drop IMHO... Not as squirly feeling on the highway and corners a little better, butmps in the road feel better, just an all around better feel, but too high, wish there was a simple solution :banghead:


^^Post pics 

I know the feeling man...I have sacrificied handling/functionality for looks (with the recent lowering) and I understand this is not good  
Yesterday we had our local VW club meeting, followed by a road trip on twisty mountainous roads (if you know what I'm talking about). It was the first time after the lowering on mine which I done this and I realised that I must invest in better coilovers soon...maybe next year 




Sr. Karmann said:


> *NEED KONI's or KW's *...


Oh and fixed ^^


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Post pics


Just for you 

I think I can take out the lower height adjuster and just leave the bottom perch to spin down another 5-7mm, but dunno if it's worth it or if it may be a bad idea. May call Bilstein and see if they may have a compatible springset and see if I even have the right ones, thinking they may have originally come out of a MKIII...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lower it man 










and whats that for weather there ? damn here begins the winter :banghead::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> lower it man
> 
> and whats that for weather there ? damn here begins the winter :banghead::laugh:


It was lower man :banghead::banghead::banghead:...........:laugh:

Ya man, absolutely beautiful here now 85 and sunny


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why, it was lower ? to low ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> why, it was lower ? to low ?


Ya it was, about 1/2" or so lower in the rear, put the helper springs on the rear coils for the first time since I've had them. Used to tuck the rear tire a bit, need to fill the spare tire well with lead to even it out :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

get a dead hooker from kyle for your trunk, then its low enough:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> It was lower man :banghead::banghead::banghead:...........:laugh:
> 
> Ya man, absolutely beautiful here now 85 and sunny


Damn, we were right behind you with weather. 80 and sunny this weekend


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> get a dead hooker from kyle for your trunk, then its low enough:laugh:


:laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> Damn, we were right behind you with weather. 80 and sunny this weekend


Awesome, woulda thought it was colder there for this time of year, but NICE!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Awesome, woulda thought it was colder there for this time of year, but NICE!!!


It stays pretty nice here. When it does get cold it is only for a couple of days then it it usually nice again. Usually late dec/early january there is a 2 week period of time where it is cold as hell but after that it is good again.

We have 70 degree days with a foot of snow on the ground :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> It stays pretty nice here. When it does get cold it is only for a couple of days then it it usually nice again. Usually late dec/early january there is a 2 week period of time where it is cold as hell but after that it is good again.
> 
> We have 70 degree days with a foot of snow on the ground :laugh:


well man you make it sound like paradise 

I'd love to make it out that way and do a little snowboarding :thumbup:

Oh, and high altitude beer drinking :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> get a dead hooker from kyle for your trunk, then its low enough:laugh:


^^ROFL :laugh:




Sr. Karmann said:


> Just for you
> 
> I think I can take out the lower height adjuster and just leave the bottom perch to spin down another 5-7mm, but dunno if it's worth it or if it may be a bad idea. May call Bilstein and see if they may have a compatible springset and see if I even have the right ones, thinking they may have originally come out of a MKIII...


^^ That looks very nice/low enough to me, seriously :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ That looks very nice/low enough to me, seriously :thumbup:


The shadows are throwing it off a bit, but thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ That looks very nice/low enough to me, seriously :thumbup:


I agree with this. No need to tuck, just fill the wheel well and call it a days. Coils will ride better that way too.

As for the weather, days have been nice, but nights are getting cold. Been scrapping a good layer of ice from the wife unit's windshield. Purged my sprinkler system this week; now, I just need to build a shed to store a couple cords of wood for the winter.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> well man you make it sound like paradise
> 
> I'd love to make it out that way and do a little snowboarding :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and high altitude beer drinking :laugh:


Do it up. Lets get drunk on the chair lifts :laugh:



Hemingway'sToe said:


> I agree with this. No need to tuck, just fill the wheel well and call it a days. Coils will ride better that way too.
> 
> As for the weather, days have been nice, but nights are getting cold. Been scrapping a good layer of ice from the wife unit's windshield. Purged my sprinkler system this week; now, I just need to build a shed to store a couple cords of wood for the winter.


Agreed. Keep it somewhat functional since it is your daily. That way when you do have hookers to throw in the trunk you don't rub as much. :laugh:

Where are you at in fort collins?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> That looks very nice/low enough to me, seriously :thumbup:


x20 gazzilion. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> I agree with this. No need to tuck, just fill the wheel well and call it a days. Coils will ride better that way too.
> 
> As for the weather, days have been nice, but nights are getting cold. Been scrapping a good layer of ice from the wife unit's windshield. Purged my sprinkler system this week; now, I just need to build a shed to store a couple cords of wood for the winter.


Does ride a bit better and no more rubbin, AND ALOT MORE FUNCTIONAL, ask me how I know 

Man, I haven't seen a fireplace in YEARS :what:......:laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> Do it up. Lets get drunk on the chair lifts :laugh:
> 
> Agreed. Keep it somewhat functional since it is your daily. That way when you do have hookers to throw in the trunk you don't rub as much. :laugh:


Fo sho man, chairlifts and a flask with some good bourbon 

Might just have to try out the hooker scenario this weekend :laugh:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Do it up. Lets get drunk on the chair lifts :laugh:


Whiskey or Cognac is a must on the lifts,.



TheBurninator said:


> Where are you at in fort collins?


 I'm on the SW side, Drake and Taft.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a little package from Ballenger today and the pins are a go  So I spent some quality time depinning my stock of connectors 










The aftermath and downed soldiers :laugh:










On my way out in a bit to go get some tech-flex loom and hit-up the JY in search for a coilpack solution


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got a little package from Ballenger today and the pins are a go  So I spent some quality time depinning my stock of connectors
> 
> On my way out in a bit to go get some tech-flex loom and hit-up the JY in search for a coilpack solution


I'm quite jealous of the amount of time you get to do your projects, and actually make progress. I really need to get laid off.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> I'm quite jealous of the amount of time you get to do your projects, and actually make progress. I really need to get laid off.


That was my thought too :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> I'm quite jealous of the amount of time you get to do your projects, and actually make progress. I really need to get laid off.


all this free time, yes, but free time equals lack of proper funding :banghead:

did go snag some tech-flex, 10' of 1/8", 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2", man thatz some nice stuff :thumbup:

still in search of a coilpack solution, stopped in at the local speed-shop and checked out an Accel coil-on-plug after scouring the JY for about 2 hours, looks as if it may work, but will have to fab up a custom bracket to hold them down... THE SEARCH CONTINUES


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Can't believe I waited so long to do this, but had some ABS stock laying around so I fixed all my vents, nice to have "directional" air


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

You are a crafty one!  :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You are a crafty one!  :thumbup:


Seems I've heard that "just" once or twice :laugh:

see you in a month bro :beer:


----------



## trek--morin (Oct 1, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Can't believe I waited so long to do this, but had some ABS stock laying around so I fixed all my vents, nice to have "directional" air



I need to do the exact same thing (for only 1 vent thank god!) but i was wondering how you get the moving fins (vert.) out so you cant slide the new piece on them? I dont know if im clear but since u just did it you must know...

I wonder why they made that piece in rubber, i get heated and just crack to pieces over time..


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

Why is this thread still around? I haven't been in here in months and this thing is still up top. Wasn't your bay supposed to be finished last December? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

trek--morin said:


> I need to do the exact same thing (for only 1 vent thank god!) but i was wondering how you get the moving fins (vert.) out so you cant slide the new piece on them? I dont know if im clear but since u just did it you must know...
> 
> I wonder why they made that piece in rubber, i get heated and just crack to pieces over time..


They have a pin in a notch at top and bottom, easy as pie to get out, escept some of the middle vertical fins



1.8t rado said:


> Why is this thread still around? I haven't been in here in months and this thing is still up top. Wasn't your bay supposed to be finished last December? :laugh:


I never said I would finish 

And we all know you cannot "finish" a C


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

:beer::laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I never said I would finish
> 
> And we all know you cannot "finish" a C


So I've heard lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Well the C got it's first real ride on a flatbed today  I guess there's a first for everything :banghead:

Damn timing belt broke doing about 75. Had the belt tracking issue that never was resolved, thought the belt had enough meat on it, so we'll see what happens when I get a new belt on tomorrow...


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Well the C got it's first real ride on a flatbed today  I guess there's a first for everything :banghead:
> 
> Damn timing belt broke doing about 75. Had the belt tracking issue that never was resolved, thought the belt had enough meat on it, so we'll see what happens when I get a new belt on tomorrow...


Bummer. Hopefully your cams are still small enough to keep it non-interference. This is one thing I'm a little nervous about on dropping the 9A in.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Bummer. Hopefully your cams are still small enough to keep it non-interference. This is one thing I'm a little nervous about on dropping the 9A in.


Thanks, hoping so too :thumbup: This was the third timing belt since January :banghead:

You should be straight if you have a new timing belt and timed properly. :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Bummer. Hopefully your cams are still small enough to keep it non-interference. This is one thing I'm a little nervous about on dropping the 9A in.


To ease your mind, just think how many 16v there are out there


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks, hoping so too :thumbup: This was the third timing belt since January :banghead:


You gotta get that isht str8 dude. es no bueno.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

sdezego said:


> To ease your mind, just think how many 16v there are out there


x2!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> You gotta get that isht str8 dude. es no bueno.


It was an issue and I had been on the lookout for a decent PG head, but either expensive & supposedly worked, but w/o documentation, or rickety which I just don't trust :banghead:

Thought I was gonna get one a couple weeks ago locally that had been refreshed, but someone else snagged it from the shop :banghead:

We'll see what kind of shape it's in tomorrow...


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

I've got a spare PG head I could give you for cheap. I'm in VA though; shipping would probably be a little pricy on a head. The only problem with it is that it has one broken exhaust stud that needs to be drilled out. Other than that it's a good unmolested head.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1.8t rado said:


> I've got a spare PG head I could give you for cheap. I'm in VA though; shipping would probably be a little pricy on a head. The only problem with it is that it has one broken exhaust stud that needs to be drilled out. Other than that it's a good unmolested head.


Cool, I appreciate it, not sure which direction I'm gonna head (no pun). Put on a new timing belt this morning and spun it over one revolution to check the timing and it spins too freely to have good compression  Gonna pull the head tomorrow or Monday and see whatz going on and depending on what I find I might just part out the PG and build an ABA 16vG60...


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

Fixed for ya 



Sr. Karmann said:


> ....and build an ABA 16v*TURBO*...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lmurray said:


> Fixed for ya


:laugh: maybe 1 day :beer:

There is actually a guy selling a complete swap down here for a decent price, but haven't found out all the details, ABA 16vt with tranny for $1500 and is still in the car, so I could test drive it before I bought it, but just don't think I could come up with that kind of cash at the moment, unless I sell a kidney or undergo medical experimentation :laugh: Depending on intensity of build, mileage and condition, may really have to consider it :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...There is actually a guy selling a complete swap down here for a decent price, but haven't found out all the details, ABA 16vt with tranny for $1500 and is still in the car, so I could test drive it before I bought it, but just don't think I could come up with that kind of cash at the moment, unless I sell a kidney or undergo medical experimentation :laugh: Depending on intensity of build, mileage and condition, may really have to consider it :laugh:


^^or you can find 1500 friends who are willing to donate $1 each :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Here I miss a few days of reading your thread and you break your timing belt! 

Good thing you have that 1970's motor with only half the valves. 

From what you are describing sounds just like how my motor felt with no compression when you spin it. I would say you bent some valves. Good thing is you have less valves to bend which would be half as expensive worst case. Buyer beware buying another head too. I bought one that needs more work than my old one but looked fine...


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Cool, I appreciate it, not sure which direction I'm gonna head (no pun). Put on a new timing belt this morning and spun it over one revolution to check the timing and it spins too freely to have good compression  Gonna pull the head tomorrow or Monday and see whatz going on and depending on what I find I might just part out the PG and build an ABA 16vG60...


No problem man. If you decide to stick with the PG head just pm me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm pretty far away, but I have a full PG motor if you end up needing one. Road trip to FL!

Lloyd


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ABA 16VT is a waste of money and time unless you are planning to do 300+hp. 9A would save money and time...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

With the 268/260 cam and the head shave, it is possible that it is interference. Especially if they shaved quite a bit off. ..and sine you thought the shave was crooked, it is quite possible 

I have a spare PG head that I was going to PnP and rebuild at one point. It's all apart and I have new guides seals, etc, so at a min, I would have to rebuild it. Not sure if you want to go that route of just find a good used one to bolt on. LMK


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^or you can find 1500 friends who are willing to donate $1 each :laugh:


Donations are *ALWAYS* welcome :laugh:



dogger said:


> Here I miss a few days of reading your thread and you break your timing belt!
> 
> Good thing you have that 1970's motor with only half the valves.
> 
> From what you are describing sounds just like how my motor felt with no compression when you spin it. I would say you bent some valves. Good thing is you have less valves to bend which would be half as expensive worst case. Buyer beware buying another head too. I bought one that needs more work than my old one but looked fine...


Ya man, sukks and I am also leery about purchasing a second hand head 



1.8t rado said:


> No problem man. If you decide to stick with the PG head just pm me and I'll hook you up.


:thumbup:.....:beer:



lmurray said:


> I'm pretty far away, but I have a full PG motor if you end up needing one. Road trip to FL!
> 
> Lloyd


C'mon down Lloyd :beer:



dogger said:


> ABA 16VT is a waste of money and time unless you are planning to do 300+hp. 9A would save money and time...


actually 301, so I will be good  Been doing a bit of research on the subject...



sdezego said:


> With the 268/260 cam and the head shave, it is possible that it is interference. Especially if they shaved quite a bit off. ..and sine you thought the shave was crooked, it is quite possible
> 
> I have a spare PG head that I was going to PnP and rebuild at one point. It's all apart and I have new guides seals, etc, so at a min, I would have to rebuild it. Not sure if you want to go that route of just find a good used one to bolt on. LMK


Ya man, pulled the valve cover yesterday and the last lobe on cyl 4 is not touching the lifter :banghead:

Thanks for the offer too Shawn, I will let you know what path I'm gonna take :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Donations are *ALWAYS* welcome :laugh:


i spend 5 euro`s :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i spend 5 euro`s :laugh:


Thanks Chris, now I only need like 1493.1 more friends :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I just spent a week driving a VW with just over 200hp and that thing fights for traction a lot. In a week it will have 360hp and I can't imagine how much wheel spin will be wasting hp...


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

Just think what kind of progress you can make on the "4-day bay" when that engine is outta there!!!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I vote for 16vT. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I just spent a week driving a VW with just over 200hp and that thing fights for traction a lot. In a week it will have 360hp and I can't imagine how much wheel spin will be wasting hp...


VIDS? opcorn:



lmurray said:


> Just think what kind of progress you can make on the "4-day bay" when that engine is outta there!!!!!


$hit tons 



DUBZAK said:


> I vote for 16vT. :thumbup:


Always a possibility


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I vote for 16vT. :thumbup:


 Ya can't go turbo till the grenade detonates. Stay true the G :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Ya can't go turbo till the grenade detonates. Stay true the G :laugh:


 *EXACTLY* what I was thinking :thumbup::thumbup:......:beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Ya can't go turbo till the grenade detonates. Stay true the G :laugh:


 That can be arranged...

opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> That can be arranged...
> 
> opcorn:


 Well in that case, I will have to pull it tomorrow and lock it up


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> I vote for vr6T. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

vr6 g60 hybrid?? :what:

:laugh: opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

hybrid ? that electro car stuff ? 
wtf ? i mean in a country of muscle car`s, you go to a hybrid ? 
its like a castration for the car :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> I just spent a week driving a VW with just over 200hp and that thing fights for traction a lot. In a week it will have 360hp and I can't imagine how much wheel spin will be wasting hp...


 Needs a bigger turbo that is less peaky. That will help with the traction. :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> hybrid ? that electro car stuff ?
> wtf ? i mean in a country of muscle car`s, you go to a hybrid ?
> its like a castration for the car :laugh::laugh:


 :laugh: :laugh:

Sr skuttle is already castrated so he'll be matching the skuttle shuttle.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Well it's decided that I will be building an ABF clone, OBD1 ABA block with 9a pistons and a 1.8 PL 16v head to achieve 9:1 CR and will be thinking about how I'm gonna boost it, whether it will be more cost effective to keep the G (which I would really like to do) or go turbo... :beer:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Well it's decided that I will be building an ABF clone, OBD1 ABA block with 9a pistons and a 1.8 PL 16v head to achieve 9:1 CR and will be thinking about how I'm gonna boost it, whether it will be more cost effective to keep the G (which I would really like to do) or go turbo... :beer:


 If you're keeping the G, i'll get on those drawings ASAP...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Well it's decided that I will be building an ABF clone, OBD1 ABA block with 9a pistons and a 1.8 PL 16v head to achieve 9:1 CR and will be thinking about how I'm gonna boost it, whether it will be more cost effective to keep the G (which I would really like to do) or go turbo... :beer:


 ^^The fall of the last stonghold .......... 

j/k man, I'm sure you'll do a great job as always :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> If you're keeping the G, i'll get on those drawings ASAP...


 Thanks and no rush, funding is a slight factor right now and going to get the motor built before I worry about boost application. I would still like to have them tho, but no rush :thumbup::thumbup:.........:beer: 

and thanks for the kind words nick :sly:........:laugh:.......:beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Well it's decided that I will be building an ABF clone, OBD1 ABA block with 9a pistons and a 1.8 PL 16v head to achieve 9:1 CR and will be thinking about how I'm gonna boost it, whether it will be more cost effective to keep the G (which I would really like to do) or go turbo... :beer:


 nice! :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Well it's decided that I will be building an ABF clone, OBD1 ABA block with 9a pistons and a 1.8 PL 16v head to achieve 9:1 CR and will be thinking about how I'm gonna boost it, whether it will be more cost effective to keep the G (which I would really like to do) or go turbo... :beer:





lil_kano said:


> nice! :thumbup:


 X2


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Well it's decided that I will be building an ABF clone, OBD1 ABA block with 9a pistons and a 1.8 PL 16v head to achieve 9:1 CR ..


 haha, nice! ...and nice snowball effect. 

I have an ABF clone sitting in my garage for some unknown future build :laugh: ironically enough, said future build ought to take us into the year 2020


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Stupid Amerikaner. Sie benötigen einen BIG Turbo! und syncro tauschen!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> Stupid Amerikaner. Sie benötigen einen BIG Turbo! und syncro tauschen!


 ah man dein deutsch ist noch nicht gut  

dumme amerikaner, sie brauchen einen grossen turbo mit syncro 

better with turbo and syncro


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

sdezego said:


> haha, nice! ...and nice snowball effect.
> 
> I have an ABF clone sitting in my garage for some unknown future build :laugh: ironically enough, said future build ought to take us into the year 2020


 By 2020 you might as well swap an electric motor in  Tesla roadster Corrado hybrid :what:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> haha, nice! ...and nice snowball effect.
> 
> I have an ABF clone sitting in my garage for some unknown future build :laugh: ironically enough, said future build ought to take us into the year 2020


 Klassik :laugh: 



lil_kano said:


> Stupid Amerikaner. Sie benötigen einen BIG Turbo! und syncro tauschen!


 Yo, you stoopid, stoopid, oh and you smell like R32 tranny fluid  You're welcome "cough" :laugh: 



crisvr6 said:


> ah man dein deutsch ist noch nicht gut
> 
> dumme amerikaner, sie brauchen einen grossen turbo mit syncro
> 
> better with turbo and syncro


 :laugh: Get him Chris :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

got into it for a few hours today and yep, "some" bent valves :thumbdown: also some noticeable divets in 3 out of 4 pistons 









































































Got an new spoiler assy over the weekend, perfect timing  And Gruvenparts tensioner pulleys after waiting three weeks are going right back to Paul...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow man. I don't read this thread for a couple of days and it takes a huge spin. 
Are you thinking of going stand alone down the road so you? Or are you gonna leave that on hold for now?? 
I'll give you a hand wrenching around when I get back in ten days. That if you are not done by then


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Wow man. I don't read this thread for a couple of days and it takes a huge spin.
> *Are you thinking of going stand alone down the road so you? Or are you gonna leave that on hold for now?? *
> I'll give you a hand wrenching around when I get back in ten days. That if you are not done by then


  Standalone is patiently waiting for the install... 

everything is coming out of the bay, major re-work  

Definitely won't be done in ten days, need to sell off some of this stuff to help fund the build. :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...need to sell off some of this stuff to help fund the build. :beer:


 
^^ So are you keeping the glader? If not, can I call dibs on that sweet looking RSR outlet?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ So are you keeping the glader? If not, can I call dibs on that sweet looking RSR outlet?


 Keeping all the G stuff for now, I will definitely keep you in mind :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Yo, you stoopid, stoopid, oh and you smell like R32 tranny fluid  You're welcome "cough" :laugh:


 :what: you smell like tranny fluid!!!!! :laugh:



Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: Get him Chris :beer:


 Thanks Chris.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

for what


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> for what


 For telling him his German not so good :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> For telling him his German is that of a 2yr old amerikaner. :laugh:


 fixed for you.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you mean 2yr. old mexican ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you mean 2yr. old mexican ? :laugh::laugh:


 es muy bueno :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> you mean 2yr. old mexican ? :laugh::laugh:


 ^^That. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, found a great addition for your build :thumbup::

LINK


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Hey, found a great addition for your build :thumbup::
> 
> LINK


 you stoopid :sly: Not a bad price tho :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> you stoopid :sly: Not a bad price tho :thumbup:


 ^^ Yeah, plus "RedStarB6" seems like a legit seller :sly:..........:laugh: 













You should do this ^^ instead


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

oooo 

more info on that car/motor. especially that intake mani!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Yeah, plus "RedStarB6" seems like a legit seller :sly:..........:laugh:
> 
> You should do this ^^ instead


 haha, you kawt that too :laugh: 

Nope, too damn heby


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> oooo
> 
> more info on that car/motor. especially that intake mani!


 
Its an R36 Passat engine on a Corrado  

Unfortunately not enough info here: http://www.corrado-database.nl/index.php?item=view_corrado&id=5642 




Sr. Karmann said:


> haha, you kawt that too :laugh:
> 
> Nope, too damn heby


 :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Its an R36 Passat engine on a Corrado
> 
> Unfortunately not enough info here: http://www.corrado-database.nl/index.php?item=view_corrado&id=5642
> 
> ...


 That is a really early 3.6 passat manifold, not the r36 one. 

R36 mani is black and doesn't have odd casting marks.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Yeah, plus "RedStarB6" seems like a legit seller :sly:..........:laugh:


 Nah he's a kool guy.  :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Its an R36 Passat engine on a Corrado
> 
> Unfortunately not enough info here: http://www.corrado-database.nl/index.php?item=view_corrado&id=5642
> 
> ...


 aww...need more info.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> aww...need more info.


 look up ^


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> Nah he's a kool guy.  :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> aww...need more info.


 visit the ukraine :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> visit the ukraine :laugh:


 so it is held in by bubble gum and... how do you say duct tape in Ukrainian? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a little work done today, ECU and harness removed, gonna clean up the spaghetti under my dash


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Nice


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and when you have cleaned up your spaghettis, then you need another steering wheel umpkin:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and when you have cleaned up your spaghettis, then you need another steering wheel umpkin:


 what, you no like my stock dish  

I really don't like the look of aftermarket wheel hubs, they look funky IMHO :vampire:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

:wave:eace::bs::facepalm::vampire:umpkin:

opcorn:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got a little work done today, ECU and harness removed, gonna clean up the spaghetti under my dash


 Do w3rk  I've always said you're fast :thumbup: 

My guess is that you can probably take that head off blindfolded by now


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> My guess is that you can probably take that head off blindfolded by now


 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, *GO* :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> what, you no like my stock dish
> 
> I really don't like the look of aftermarket wheel hubs, they look funky IMHO :vampire:


 stock ? is for the old people :laugh: 











whats with a vr6 steering wheel ?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

what about one of these:










 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> stock ? is for the old people :laugh:
> 
> whats with a vr6 steering wheel ?


 Maybe I should have been more direct in saying OEM :laugh: VR6?  



lil_kano said:


> what about one of these:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 How those Corrado Bushes holding up in your R32? FTMFW!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

this one


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

No this one FTW


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> How those Corrado Bushes holding up in your R32? FTMFW!!!


 You mean MK2 bushings??  They're _'OK'_ 

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

MasterNele03 said:


> No this one FTW


 x2:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> x2:laugh:












:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> so it is held in by bubble gum and... how do you say duct tape in Ukrainian? :laugh:


 saw this only now  

duct tape in ukraine = клейка стрічка 
with google :laugh: 

@ chad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> saw this only now
> 
> duct tape in ukraine = клейка стрічка
> with google :laugh:
> ...


 :facepalm: 

and this is me from across the pond :wave:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> saw this only now
> 
> duct tape in ukraine = клейка стрічка
> with google :laugh:
> ...


 bahaha!! :laugh: I thought it was 3M double sided sticky tape?!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> saw this only now
> 
> duct tape in ukraine = клейка стрічка
> with google :laugh:
> ...


 And in greek its "μονωτική ταινία" (official technical term) or "τέλλα" in slang Cypriot dialect if you prefer :sly:  

I just love how this thread goes:...Its like 1 page of work, followed by a small break of nonsense talk and then back to work :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I just love how this thread goes:...Its like 1 page of work, followed by a small break of nonsense talk and then back to work :laugh:


 I know, :screwy: 

But ya, more work today, pulled the last of the wiring thru the firewall, not a single wire in the bay now  and pulled the G-ladder & misc stuff... 




























add more spaghetti on the DS floor :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

is that a hole ?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> is that a hole ?


 That's what he said


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> is that a hole ?


 Ram-air effect...for the battery? :sly:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Ram-air effect...for the battery? :sly:


 In the trunk?

Don't you worry about that hole. :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> In the trunk?
> 
> Don't you worry about that hole. :laugh:


 Damn I forgot about that .... 


Here, fixed  



RedYellowWhite said:


> Ram-air effect...for the *place where the battery used to be*? :sly:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Don't you worry about that hole. :laugh:


 his car falls apart umpkin:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> is that a hole ?


 Yep, was rusted out from the battery, cleaned it up a bit originally and the IC was right under it, so it didn't really show, still gotta figure out what I'm gonna do there... 



DUBZAK said:


> Don't you worry about that hole. :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Yep, was rusted out from the battery, cleaned it up a bit originally and the IC was right under it, so it didn't really show, still gotta figure out what I'm gonna do there...
> :laugh:


 fix it :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> fix it :laugh:


 ...stuff more dead hookers in there!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

is anyone one else shocked the engine let loose b4 the charger? :vampire: 

..sorry Chad, I had to go there  Give me a ring if you need anything


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> ...


 I keep watching for something else to happen, but it never does :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> is anyone one else shocked the engine let loose b4 the charger? :vampire:
> 
> ..sorry Chad, I had to go there  Give me a ring if you need anything


  .......Thinking more and more each day about the T 

Will do :thumbup: 



sdezego said:


> I keep watching for something else to happen, but it never does :laugh:


 I know, right :banghead:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> like this ? :laugh:


 but not hot like the 1st one


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Chad, you'd be in heaven:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

is that silicone for the car or the chicks ?:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> is that silicone for the car or the chicks ?:laugh:


I think it is for when you come visit Chad 
:vampire::vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Chad is all about the dielectric! 

Like in the movie _My Big Fat Greek Wedding _-- "Put some Windex on it!"


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> is that silicone for the car or the chicks ?:laugh:


BOTH and Chad, lol :laugh:

Hecho en Mexico :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> I think it is for *YOU*
> when you come visit Chad
> :vampire::vampire:


na i dont need that :laugh: i like chicks, but if it gives there some nice ones ? no idea :vampire:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> na i dont need that :laugh: i like chicks, but if it gives there some nice ones ? no idea :vampire:


I am sure you can get Chad to wear a wig. That is like a chick right?:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> I am sure you can get Chad to wear a wig. That is like a chick right?:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Chad, you'd be in heaven:


Man, I do need some, went for my CRC can to do my new spoiler mechanism and almost a full can and none will come out :banghead:



crisvr6 said:


> is that silicone for the car or the chicks ?:laugh:


both 



TheBurninator said:


> I think it is for when you come visit Chad
> :vampire::vampire:


:facepalm:



MasterNele03 said:


> BOTH and Chad, lol :laugh:
> 
> Hencho en Mexico :thumbup:


HECHO :screwy:.........:laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> na i dont need that :laugh: i like chicks, but if it gives there some nice ones ? no idea :vampire:


Good looking, but not so nice :banghead:

On the doin werk note, just picked up a *complete* 16v 1.8 from a Scirocco II, head was *VERY*recently redone and lightly P&P'd, all still in the trunk of the Corolla, man I love that lil truck


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> HECHO :screwy:.........:laugh:


Fixed! lol



Sr. Karmann said:


> On the doin werk note, just picked up a *complete* 16v 1.8 from a Scirocco II, head was *VERY*recently redone and lightly P&P'd, all still in the trunk of the Corolla, man I love that lil truck


Very nice I like! But seriously, let me know if you need some help! :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> I am sure you can get Chad to wear a wig. That is like a chick right?:laugh:


its like a bad hooker :vampire::vampire:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Very nice I like! But seriously, let me know if you need some help! :thumbup:


Thanks and will do, need to score an engine stand...



crisvr6 said:


> its like a bad hooker :vampire::vampire:


:facepalm:.........:laugh:

Actual werk being done here fellas :banghead: .........:laugh:

Will post pics later :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> its like a bad hooker :vampire::vampire:


Except Chad can whisper Corrado lines in your ear and not charge extra. A regular hooker can't do that. 

:laugh:

edit for Chirs: Außer Tschad Corrado Zeilen in dein Ohr flüstern können und keine zusätzlichen Kosten. Eine regelmäßige Nutte kann das nicht.

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Actual werk being done here fellas :banghead: .........:laugh:
> 
> Will post pics later :beer:


Hey Chad - I couldn't resist posting that pic of all that dielectric... I remember us talking about window switches one day and your suggestion of pumping every last electrical crevice full of that sh!t! :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> Except Chad can whisper Corrado lines in your ear and not charge extra. A regular hooker can't do that.
> 
> :laugh:


from where did you know that ? :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> from where did you know that ? :laugh:


From experience. He is cheap! :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...On the doin werk note, just picked up a *complete* 16v 1.8 from a Scirocco II, head was *VERY*recently redone and lightly P&P'd, all still in the trunk of the Corolla, man I love that lil truck



I once had a great running 1.8 16V too ...till I decided to swap a G60 in its place :banghead:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

You are too accustomed to the opinions on here, most of Europe would say that is a decently good swap.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> You are too accustomed to the opinions on here, most of Europe would say that is a decently good swap.


^^ :screwy: ...JamesS, please do not start THIS here. Thx


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Except Chad can whisper Corrado lines in your ear and not charge extra. A regular hooker can't do that.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


true :what: Quit playing around at work and BRING ME BEER!!!!!!



[email protected] said:


> Hey Chad - I couldn't resist posting that pic of all that dielectric... I remember us talking about window switches one day and your suggestion of pumping every last electrical crevice full of that sh!t! :beer:


.:laugh:...................:beer:



RedYellowWhite said:


> I once had a great running 1.8 16V too ...till I decided to swap a G60 in its place :banghead:


But you may go back  Funny thing was, that I was about to hit you up about the RSR...



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ :screwy: ...JamesS, please do not start THIS here. Thx


agreed.

May have a few surprises up my sleeve for you guys tomorrow, and no hooker $hit, well once you see the pics, you may need to grab a hooker


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> May have a few surprises up my sleeve for you guys tomorrow, and no hooker $hit, well once you see the pics, you may need to grab a hooker


Nah, no VR6 me no care :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> edit for Chirs: Außer Tschad Corrado Zeilen in dein Ohr flüstern können und keine zusätzlichen Kosten. Eine regelmäßige Nutte kann das nicht.
> 
> :laugh:



first, my name is still chris, then: you can write chad names are everywhere the same.
better you say, he can whisper something in your ear

er kann dir etwas ins ohr flüstern 
and a regular hooker is = eine normale nutte :laugh: :laugh:

you :laugh:failed

and a beer for chad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Nah, no VR6 me no care :laugh::laugh:


VRT? :laugh::laugh:............:beer:



crisvr6 said:


> *lil_kano* you :laugh:failed
> 
> and a beer for chad


thanks Chris, and because it is still copyklipped........










No new progress pics due to rain


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> But you may go back  ...Funny thing was, that I was about to hit you up about the RSR...


^^ _PM send...ssshhh _


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*OKAY EVERYONE, HOLD ON TO SOMETHING TIGHT!!!* :laugh:

Parts are gathered and I have switched gears yet again. Went to go pick up my Scirocco II longblock, was disassembling it and talking with the guys in the shop about what all I had in store for the C, and they were like, hold on..... Lemme show you something, little did I know it was a 9A shortblock, they started rambling off what it had and how much they would sell it to me for, and I said hold up, WHAT??????

Anywho, 9A with forged internals, JE Forged 9:1 Pistons, Knife-edged Crank, blueprinted and balanced, 0 miles, then they tell me, Oh yeah, plus a bunch of new $hit, so I said, do tell...

New oil filter, oil baffle & oil pan, sweetened the deal, right, then as he was grabbing the boxes of goodies, said again, Oh ya and a Sachs Clutch Kit..... Not gonna tell you guys what I paid for everything, cause ya'll would fly down here and kick my ass  Okay, hold on... $225 for the longblock with all acessories, P&P'd head, that when I took the intake off, you coud see how clean it was where the oil couldn't reach, CLEAN  Now on to the shortblock, $550 :what: *SOLD* after a lil phone call to a buddy to discuss the performance differences of a 9A over an ABF clone.

Showed up to the shop today to pick it up and they were like, well you want the engine stand for an extra $25, already bolted up??? Uh, yep!!!

So here are the pics, still need to get everything cleaned up, ENJOI!!!

Scirocco II upper half with P&P'd head (FRESHLY DONE!!!)










The 9A goodness




























and the goodness 



















contrary to some popular belief, 9A's do have oil squirters










The new goods...










and the donor










you guys think I should have held out for a better deal? :what:......:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice deal dood !! :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> nice deal dood !! :thumbup:


new wallpaper, just to remind me where my roots are 

and :beer: to the deal :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

now you or misses xtremelow or lil kano, can polish the 
16v manifold :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> now you or misses xtremelow or lil kano, can polish the
> 16v manifold :laugh:


HAHAHA, no polish, only paint


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

but not black, better gold-plate :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sweet deal, I would have jumped on that to for that.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *OKAY EVERYONE, HOLD ON TO SOMETHING TIGHT!!!* :laugh:
> 
> Parts are gathered and I have switched gears yet again. Went to go pick up my Scirocco II longblock, was disassembling it and talking with the guys in the shop about what all I had in store for the C, and they were like, hold on..... Lemme show you something, little did I know it was a 9A shortblock, they started rambling off what it had and how much they would sell it to me for, and I said hold up, WHAT??????
> 
> ...


    

I officially hate you :sly: :laugh:

j/k buddy, that's an awesome deal :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

NICE!!! That's a steal Chad I'm glad it's gonna be sweet when it's all done.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

wowzee wows :thumbup:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *OKAY EVERYONE, HOLD ON TO SOMETHING TIGHT!!!* :laugh:
> 
> Parts are gathered and I have switched gears yet again. Went to go pick up my Scirocco II longblock, was disassembling it and talking with the guys in the shop about what all I had in store for the C, and they were like, hold on..... Lemme show you something, little did I know it was a 9A shortblock, they started rambling off what it had and how much they would sell it to me for, and I said hold up, WHAT??????
> 
> ...


Looks like I need to get off my ass and get you those drawings, or are you going turbo?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Sweet deal, I would have jumped on that to for that.


:thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> I officially hate you :sly: :laugh:
> 
> j/k buddy, that's an awesome deal :thumbup: :beer:


:laugh:.......:beer:



MasterNele03 said:


> NICE!!! That's a steal Chad I'm glad it's gonna be sweet when it's all done.:beer:


hoping so :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> wowzee wows :thumbup:


:beer:



Hemingway'sToe said:


> Looks like I need to get off my ass and get you those drawings, or are you going turbo?


Well man, I'd still like to have them and have decided to go turbo, but if I can't sell my charger by the time I have the motor done, I will just charge it :thumbup: ABSOLUTELY NO RUSH!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

All this crazy build talk and he has to text me to ask how to get the distributor out of the head :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> All this crazy build talk and he has to text me to ask how to get the distributor out of the head :laugh:


bawhahaha, don't hab a 16v Bentley yet fekker :sly:

Seriously tho, thanks for all your help and I did acknowledge _you_ in the OP  ......:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Well man, I'd still like to have them and have decided to go turbo, but if I can't sell my charger by the time I have the motor done, I will just charge it :thumbup: ABSOLUTELY NO RUSH!!!


I'd probably buy your charger for cheap (I know about that big blob of JB Weld just waiting to fly into the intake) Also, possibly your digi harness and CPU since you've gone all fancy MSIII. After the current project is done, my wife wants an MKII rally rabbit, I thought I'd put the PG I'm pulling in that.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> I'd probably buy your charger for cheap (I know about that big blob of JB Weld just waiting to fly into the intake) Also, possibly your digi harness and CPU since you've gone all fancy MSIII. After the current project is done, my wife wants an MKII rally rabbit, I thought I'd put the PG I'm pulling in that.


We might be able to work something out, still got all the STG 4 goodies too :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> bawhahaha, don't hab a 16v Bentley yet fekker :sly:
> 
> Seriously tho, thanks for all your help and I did acknowledge _you_ in the OP  ......:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


You don't need a bentley to undo two bolts and yank. Sheesh you freakin panzy.

If you do need any stuff from the bentley lemme know I keep all of mine in easy reach.



Hemingway'sToe said:


> I'd probably buy your charger for cheap (I know about that big blob of JB Weld just waiting to fly into the intake) Also, possibly your digi harness and CPU since you've gone all fancy MSIII. After the current project is done, my wife wants an MKII rally rabbit, I thought I'd put the PG I'm pulling in that.


I have a spare digi harness and CO POT, just needs an ECU. :thumbup:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I have a spare digi harness and CO POT, just needs an ECU. :thumbup:


I'm getting ahead of myself, really gotta get the 'rado project "done"


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> If you do need any stuff from the bentley lemme know I keep all of mine in easy reach.


Thanks Burnsy, definitely need a few pages, I think xtremelow has MKII & MKIII Bentleys, so I can at least snag some info from, but gonna need some 9A info before I even start. I did get a chance to look at the motor on etka yesterday and there are a few pieces missing I will need to acquire, nuts, bolts and IM shaft n gear goodies, may pick up the lightened one from wantacad??? Then the ABA stuff to do the serp setup I discussed with James :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I was able to use the Mk2 Golf/Jetta Bentley that I had from ages ago. The KR is very similar for most stuff.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I was able to use the Mk2 Golf/Jetta Bentley that I had from ages ago. The KR is very similar for most stuff.


:thumbup::thumbup: you keeping your C now? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

some ideas


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> some ideas


got some of my own, like the polo bay with the Porsche Intake manifold 

like dis 










probly more like this tho :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

why not :laugh:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn! Thats tight Chad! Use this.......................

Better than Silicone! Even stays crispy in milk!

Monday I will get on that harness bub!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Damn! Thats tight Chad! Use this.......................
> 
> Better than Silicone! Even stays crispy in milk!
> 
> Monday I will get on that harness bub!


jouz crazy man :screwy:........ :laugh:

thanks bro :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

oh man.. now I understand what you were saying on the phone!!! You bastard!!! 
Seriously.. you need to die in that POS corolla you drive everyday and give me all of your new goodies!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> oh man.. now I understand what you were saying on the phone!!! You bastard!!!
> Seriously.. you need to die in that POS corolla you drive everyday and give me all of your new goodies!


HAHAHAHA, now you see :facepalm:............:laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Quick updates...

I always said this "4 day bay" was full of crap.. here is the proof.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Quick updates...
> 
> I always said this "4 day bay" was full of crap.. here is the proof.....


now how did I know the $hit was gonna hit the fan :sly:

It's from the G60 hamster :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

maybe rats eated your timing beltz? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> maybe rats eated your timing beltz? :laugh:


BAWHAHAHA :laugh: and the paintchips too?  Gonna have to go make them a bowl of food


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> Quick updates...
> 
> I always said this "4 day bay" was full of crap.. here is the proof.....


Its strange what one discovers inside his engine bay :sly: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Its strange what one discovers inside his engine bay :sly: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I figured more hookers would be in the bay :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

sdezego said:


> maybe rats eated your timing beltz? :laugh:


na, rather mexicans :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

And here I was thinking he was the one taking a dump on his own bay... 
He had a G60 after all. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

So when I leave at the end of the month, I can't change my account name so I have to start a new one. I'll be on here as *pej* starting soon. At least I can make offensive comments and piss people off now without it coming back on the business.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So when I leave at the end of the month, I can't change my account name so I have to start a new one. I'll be on here as *pej* starting soon. At least I can make offensive comments and piss people off now without it coming back on the business.


:thumbup:

According to Will and Krazee, I needed to do werk, so I did and I want my freakin cookie :laugh:

My hands are a tingling right now for spending the better part of the day in diesel cleaning up dirty parts I sourced from the J/Y yesterday and I believe I have most of what I need to start on the motor, minus the gaskets and some ARP goodness...

Gonna take all the nuts & bolts to my old job tomorrow for a good cleaning with a bench wire wheel, need to figure out if there is a good coating I can use on them to resist rust & corrosion after they're nice and chiny

Pics fo kiks :beer:




























Over the weekend, I took my new spoiler motor assy apart for a thorough cleaning and lube, and YES MY CAR IS FILTHY... Nice to see a working spoiler back on my car, even tho it's gonna be awhile before I see it go up on itz own


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


Your email to me now makes sense!

Nice find at the junkyard.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Your email to me now makes sense!
> 
> Nice find at the junkyard.


:thumbup::thumbup: and thanks a ton for the PLETHORA of ETKA info :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

You and your Plethora.... 

Now that the parts are clean, this is what you should do...

Pics of my old setup... 


































































That old cell could not take a pic... they were mirror polished, by a pro.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> You and your Plethora....
> 
> Now that the parts are clean, this is what you should do...
> 
> ...


looks  but not my cup-o-tea, sure it looks pretty, but the upkeep is horrendous :thumbdown:

Maybe if this was a showcar, but not even close, it will look just as good painted


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Maybe if this was a showcar, but not even close, it will look just as good painted


I'm with ya on that :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> You and your Plethora....
> 
> Now that the parts are clean, this is what you should do...
> 
> ...



^^Can I just say...WOW   

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Or if you're feeling the need for bling here's some inspiration:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: and thanks a ton for the PLETHORA of ETKA info :beer:


Pow! right in the kisser


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Pow! right in the kisser


........:laugh:

Called around today and got some quotes for electroplating my bolts and  TOO DAMN EXPANSIVE!!!!!!! did get one quote of $100 for all, but think I may just bring them a few once I know which ones I need looking pretty, for the rest, fek it...

BUH BYE SOOOOOOOPERCHARGER 










The whole motor(minus head) will be going to a good home tho :thumbup:










gonna make that little piece go :vampire:............:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...BUH BYE SOOOOOOOPERCHARGER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is somehow touching










...:wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> This is somehow touching
> 
> ...:wave:


Thanks Nick, really kinda sad that I didn't get a chance for any sounclips or running vids, all will be fond memories, but the new motor should cheer me up, some ..........:laugh:

Did moar werk,

*IN...*










*OUT...*










plus a little hairball present from a neighborhood cat  think I might just leave him a bowl of coolant, just to be nice... At least he's keeping the mice at bay, no pun :laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

That doesn't look like it'll be ready for FixxFest... 

But seriously - a big :thumbup: for undertaking that project. I'm getting a headache just imagining starting on all that!


----------



## wash with gasoline (Mar 10, 2010)

Dont kill the cat, it seems obvious that it was just admiring your clean bay ...until it saw your rusted out battery tray and it made it puke :laugh:


Looks like it will be fun when you get it back together 

...I was about 10 min away from doing a turbo swap on mine when i f'ed up my displacer :banghead: only thing that stopped me was i found another charger local


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> That doesn't look like it'll be ready for FixxFest...
> 
> But seriously - a big :thumbup: for undertaking that project. I'm getting a headache just imagining starting on all that!


Naw man, I should have it all wrapped up by then, what this coming weekend, NO PROBLEM ......:laugh: C u there tho, hopefully you will bring yours :thumbup:



wash with gasoline said:


> Dont kill the cat, it seems obvious that it was just admiring your clean bay ...until it saw your rusted out battery tray and it made it puke :laugh:


I LOL'd :laugh: no cats will be harmed during the re-making of the 4 day bay 



wash with gasoline said:


> Looks like it will be fun when you get it back together
> 
> ...I was about 10 min away from doing a turbo swap on mine when i f'ed up my displacer :banghead: only thing that stopped me was i found another charger local


I'm hoping so, although I am diving into realms I have no experience with, guess I'm just a glutton for punishment







....:laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Naw man, I should have it all wrapped up by then, what this coming weekend, NO PROBLEM ......:laugh: C u there tho, hopefully you will bring yours :thumbup:


U wont do it!! :sly:



Sr. Karmann said:


> I LOL'd :laugh: no cats will be harmed during the re-making of the 4 day bay


awwwww!!!! kill the fekking cat!!!



Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm hoping so, although I am diving into realms I have no experience with, guess I'm just a glutton for punishment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He really does smack his sack like that on a regular basis. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Naw man, I should have it all wrapped up by then, what this coming weekend, NO PROBLEM ......:laugh: C u there tho, hopefully you will bring yours :thumbup:


Yup I'm bringin' it!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> U wont do it!! :sly:


sure, with a taxi :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Yup I'm bringin' it!


Nice :thumbup:



crisvr6 said:


> sure, with a taxi :laugh:


More like a flatbed, I've heard you're not euro until you shave your engine & tranny :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> sure, with a taxi :laugh:


Good thing Chad has the Corolla :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Good thing Chad has the Corolla :laugh:


Indeed


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Funny how you get to Paint your bay TWICE in less than a year!!! 
:laugh:

Get to work... I wanna see that 16v block painted already. :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Funny how you get to Paint your bay TWICE in less than a year!!!
> :laugh:
> 
> Get to work... I wanna see that 16v block painted already. :thumbup:


help him :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Funny how you get to Paint your bay TWICE in less than a year!!!
> :laugh:
> 
> Get to work... I wanna see that 16v block painted already. :thumbup:


You haven't done yours yet 

Terrys Paint Supply isn't open on Sundayz :screwy:



crisvr6 said:


> help him :laugh:


I know, right :banghead: Danke Chris :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Picked up this minty little gem local yesterday for a steal....










also ordered some of this for the engine, tranny and other misc stuff, we'll see how well it works, OMNI wasn't available in satin and no mix chart for the flattening agent, so it would have been too much guesswork


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...also ordered some of this for the engine, tranny and other misc stuff, we'll see how well it works, OMNI wasn't available in satin and no mix chart for the flattening agent, so it would have been too much guesswork



Waiting patiently seeing some pics of it applied soon :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Waiting patiently seeing some pics of it applied soon :thumbup:


Waiting impatiently to apply it soon :laugh: Hopefully I will get a chance to shoot it Thursday or Friday morning :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

oh oh! Can I help?! I'd love to get some practice.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> oh oh! Can I help?! I'd love to get some practice.


for what? you don't do werk :screwy: plus you're lame and have a job, definitely not what the cool kids are doing these days


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> help him :laugh:


Who do you think send him the link to buy that book?????


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Your just mad because you permanently smell like diesel and tranny fluid!  :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> for what? you don't do werk :screwy: plus you're lame and have a job, definitely not what the cool kids are doing these days


You got a point, all the cool kids are jobless now a days. 
12% unemployment rate in Florida now... :banghead:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Who do you think send him the link to buy that book?????


when you have stopped with the tango dancing, you can help him to build that 16v engine and polish some parts :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> when you have stopped with the tango dancing, you can help him to build that 16v engine and polish some parts :laugh:


I would.. but man those legs are killer on some of those chicks.. 

My friend with another one...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> I would.. but man those legs are killer on some of those chicks..
> 
> My friend with another one...


^^ I don't know about you, but after seeing that who the [email protected] cares about helping Chad build his 16v? :sly:... hahaha


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ I don't know about you, but after seeing that who the [email protected] cares about helping Chad build his 16v? :sly:... hahaha


i care :laugh: and you nicky are married so you have also to help him :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I would.. but man those legs are killer on some of those chicks..
> 
> My friend with another one...



There's a build thread???? where?


----------



## PrjktRado1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick, really kinda sad that I didn't get a chance for any sounclips or running vids, all will be fond memories, but the new motor should cheer me up, some ..........:laugh:
> 
> Did moar werk,
> 
> ...


Holy Crap!!!  I need to do this to my VR, minus the hairball of course. 
I better hire a team of mechanics... :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

PrjktRado1 said:


> Holy Crap!!!  I need to do this to my VR, minus the hairball of course.
> I better hire a team of mechanics... :laugh:


:laugh: just wait to see what I've been up to today, I don't think there is a nut/bolt or grommet on my firewall anymore 

you going to FIXX?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cause I don't want to get banned by our latest mod for doing no werk :laugh: , here ya go... Tired as fek :beer::30...


----------



## PrjktRado1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: just wait to see what I've been up to today, I don't think there is a nut/bolt or grommet on my firewall anymore
> 
> you going to FIXX?


I'm getting tired just looking at it. Are you working on the heater core or changing out the interior
now? 

Yeah, I didn't plan on going at first cause' the paint still looks like ass, but my better half talked me into it. I'll be in The Not Done Yet section...:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

PrjktRado1 said:


> I'm getting tired just looking at it. Are you working on the heater core or changing out the interior
> now?
> 
> Yeah, I didn't plan on going at first cause' the paint still looks like ass, but my better half talked me into it. I'll be in The Not Done Yet section...:laugh:


ya man, heater core needed to be changed and am respraying my bay, the right way  Also snatched the leaky PS rack to be brought to someone semi-local for a rebuild. Wish I could find a new dash while I'm doing this, got two little cracks below the defrost vents...

Sweet, glad to hear you are going, C you there :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

When is FIXX again?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> When is FIXX again?


this saturday :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ah man,., I had no idea.. I may just stop by and tow your whip there with my reliable corrado. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> ah man,., I had no idea.. I may just stop by and tow your whip there with my reliable corrado. :laugh:


I can haz no steering :banghead:......:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> When is FIXX again?





Sr. Karmann said:


> this saturday :beer:





xtremevdub said:


> ah man,., I had no idea..


then stop dreaming from those legs up there, then you would know it







:laugh::laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> this saturday :beer:


woot!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Chad, I have a used G60 rack that was not leaking that you could have: "FOR FREEEEE" ...unless he has the seals and stuff to rebuild yours cheap.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Also, glad to see you are painting the bay proper :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Chad, I have a used G60 rack that was not leaking that you could have: "FOR FREEEEE" ...unless he has the seals and stuff to rebuild yours cheap.


Sweet, are you going to FIXX Fest?



sdezego said:


> Also, glad to see you are painting the bay proper :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Sweet, are you going to FIXX Fest?


Unfortunately, no.

S


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> S


Getting in the way of your underwater basketweaving class this weekend? ........:laugh:

No worries, I will give you a shout later :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ah, come on, all the cool people are not going??? 
Count me out too then..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> ah, come on, all the cool people are not going???
> Count me out too then..


:facepalm:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Getting in the way of your underwater basketweaving class this weekend? ........:laugh:
> 
> No worries, I will give you a shout later :thumbup:


He seems to be always stuck in that class. You would think he could teach it by now.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got the block painted yesterday and to my dismay is freakin semi-gloss, not satin  Got on the phone with Eastwood tech support this morning and the guy said the "satin" I got is 60-65% and gloss is in the 80+% range, while rat rod style black is 5-10%. They said they have another product at 20-25% called underhood black with the same ceramic content and properties, so they are gonna swap it out for me, but just have to wait :banghead:

On another note, finally picked up my rear bumper from the bodyshop (after a month or so :screwy: ) and he mixed up a quart of base and some clear, at a whopping nother $100 :banghead::banghead:.... But at least it is quality paint and the exact mix he used for the car

Man, I just can't wait to get drunk @ FIXX tomorrow :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Man, I just can't wait to get drunk @ FIXX tomorrow :beer:


See you there! :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Shawn should have your gift, My posse will be bringing it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> See you there! :beer:


:beer:



DUBZAK said:


> Shawn should have your gift, My posse will be bringing it. :thumbup:


nice man, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I might end up going after all.. but wont take the C.. a inner Cv seems to be sounding weird.... :sly:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Shawn should have your gift, My posse will be bringing it. :thumbup:


Had to make it a late night delivery. My daughter (aka coPilot) did not make it home b4 crashing LOL

Enjoy
:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Had to make it a late night delivery. My daughter (aka coPilot) did not make it home b4 crashing LOL
> 
> Enjoy
> :thumbup:


LOLZ at your co-pilot, my son does the same :laugh:

Ya man, just got off the phone with Will and thanks again I owe you a :beer: or :beer::beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


>



this is my inspiration  :thumbup:

youre a machine Chad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> this is my inspiration  :thumbup:
> 
> youre a machine Chad


:beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

More pics dude..


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> youre a machine Chad


Is that Chad driving?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

That's Chad alright. Don't think he's driving though. May be watching some Pr0n on his popcorn maker.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Is that Chad driving?


ya, I'll post vids later :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> That's Chad alright. Don't think he's driving though. May be watching some Pr0n on his popcorn maker.


:laugh:

Any work done after Fixx? I remember something about painting an engine... opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Any work done after Fixx? I remember something about painting an engine... opcorn:


motor was painted last week, didn't post pics cause the paint is on the way gloss side of satin, fedex picked up the paint to go back to eastwood today for a more satin side of their paint with the same properties as the 2k I was using...

Furthermore, just taking a break from sanding and grinding on the bay, pics up later :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> motor was painted last week, didn't post pics cause the paint is on the way gloss side of satin, fedex picked up the paint to go back to eastwood today for a more satin side of their paint with the same properties as the 2k I was using...
> 
> Furthermore, just taking a break from sanding and grinding on the bay, pics up later :thumbup:


Just messing with you bro  
I know you DO w3rk, so you're allowed a break (short one though)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Just messing with you bro
> I know you DO w3rk, so you're allowed a break (short one though)


having one right now -> :beer: ......


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

FEKKK ARE YOU DOIN'????!?  Get yo a** back to work! 

:wave:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

man I told you.. leave it as shiny as you can.. the paint WILL look dull in a week anyways.
and shiny makes it easier to clean later on.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

A few goodies from Shawn & Jared, appreciate the hookup fellas :beer:

non-leaky rack :beer:










brandy new sunroof seal and the making of a sunroof table :beer:










the new bumper fresh out of paint, see why mine was effed up :beer:










a little work today, may have gotten carried away with the dremel :beer:



















:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> man I told you.. leave it as shiny as you can.. the paint WILL look dull in a week anyways.
> and shiny makes it easier to clean later on.


no misser jon, need lemon pledge


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> A few goodies from Shawn & Jared, appreciate the hookup fellas :beer:
> 
> brandy new sunroof seal and the making of a sunroof table :beer:


Hellz yeah Corrado TV table!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hellz yeah Corrado TV table!!!




and just because I was sitting next to it on itz cute lil bed :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> FEKKK ARE YOU DOIN'????!?  Get yo arsch back to work!
> 
> :wave:


why you dont help him ? and where is you rado ? 

and when you do work in there, fix that hole :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> why you dont help him ? and where is you rado ?
> 
> and when you do work in there, fix that hole :laugh:


I kno, right :banghead: But he did get the MKII fever after installing tose badass front LCA bushes :what:

dont u werry out that hole :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> But he did get the MKII fever after installing tose badass front LCA bushes :what:


wrong fever, infect him with the rado fever :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> wrong fever, infect him with the rado fever :laugh:


he can't afford it, he haz a job :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

he has an R32... he is saving for when expensive stuff breaks...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> he has an R32... he is saving for when expensive stuff breaks...


like the corrado were not expensive, but you forgot it with your bbs lm replicas:laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

hell In mine nothing breaks... is all basically new or not from VW where I can.. .and I am digging my reps 

My next DYI is gonna be installing Honda Civic window controlers on the Corrado. Stay tunned :thumbup:


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

That power steering rack will be easy to install w/o the the motor in the way. I'm way jealous.

Good to see some progress on the bay. Keep up the good work on the engine.

:beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> wrong fever, infect him with the rado fever :laugh:


FEKKK a rado!









haha! :vampire:

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

That R32 drive train would make a great donor for a Corrado :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> That R32 drive train would make a great donor for a Corrado :thumbup:


any vws made after the mk2 generation became drivetrain donors:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...a little work today, may have gotten carried away with the dremel :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice work on the bay Chad :thumbup: Damn I need "the Scuttle special" bay treatment on mine..._This is me being jealous_ :laugh: 

I knew I'd regret not painting/semi-shaving the bay when I did the motor swap on mine :banghead: Wanna come help pull my motor?  

...and seriously fix that hole


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Very nice work on the bay Chad :thumbup: Damn I need "the Scuttle special" bay treatment on mine..._This is me being jealous_ :laugh:
> 
> I knew I'd regret not painting/semi-shaving the bay when I did the motor swap on mine :banghead: Wanna come help pull my motor?
> 
> ...and seriously fix that hole


:laugh: and you drop the 4k on the airfare and I will 

again, don't you worry bout that hole


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> any vws made after the *mk1 *generation became drivetrain donors:laugh:


Fixed


Chad, sending you a PM about some wiring stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Chad post something exciting in here really soon... bored off my azz at work today!!!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Chad post something exciting in here really soon... bored off my azz at work today!!!


Last day at work?


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Last day at work?


Yeah pretty much... I think I'm coming in on Monday and Tuesday cuz I told them my last day would be November 30, but I don't forsee doing a whole lot of work on those two days.

Right now I just want to get out of here to start on the Thanksgiving holiday - 4 days of beer, turkey, and football. :beer: Oh yeah and umpkin: pie!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> Chad, sending you a PM about some wiring stuff.










you meddling kids 


lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Chad, sending you a PM about some wiring stuff.


:thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> Chad post something exciting in here really soon... bored off my azz at work today!!!


as you wish, couldn't take 2 days of straight sanding 










figured I'd just glass over the cardboard


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sanding blows..... Lookin good Chad


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

*nice bay!!*

Looking dope skuttle!! I am jealous. I want my bay shaved sooo bad.

Great work so far.:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> sanding blows..... Lookin good Chad


ya, especially since 90% is done by hand :banghead:.......Thanks :thumbup:



day1134 said:


> Looking dope skuttle!! I am jealous. I want my bay shaved sooo bad.
> 
> Great work so far.:beer:


:thumbup:...3 days...:beer:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, especially since 90% is done by hand :banghead:.......Thanks :thumbup::


i went to Home Depot and bought myself a 4.5 inch palm sander.......Best tool ive bought for the car so far. I cant count the hours ive spent using that thing


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> i went to Home Depot and bought myself a 4.5 inch palm sander.......Best tool ive bought for the car so far. I cant count the hours ive spent using that thing


I've got a square palm sander, but seriously only a few places I can hit with it, used to have a random orbital, unfortunately sold it with a bunch of power tools :banghead:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I've got a square palm sander, but seriously only a few places I can hit with it, used to have a random orbital, unfortunately sold it with a bunch of power tools :banghead:


For the flat areas and some of the hard to reach ones I throw some paper on a paint stiring stick, but now I have a nice durablock set so it makes my life easier. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> as you wish, couldn't take 2 days of straight sanding
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Chad :thumbup: even if I was kinda hoping that you wouldn't do a full shave on the bay (and especially the rails - where the cardboards now are), like keeping the oe design. Something like this is what I'm trying to describe: 









Since you're an "anti-trend" and all, haha 
Next you'll be cutting the raintray :sly: 


But looking good anyhow :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Looking good Chad :thumbup: even if I was kinda hoping that you wouldn't do a full shave on the bay (and especially the rails - where the cardboards now are), like keeping the oe design. Something like this is what I'm trying to describe:
> 
> Since you're an "anti-trend" and all, haha
> Next you'll be cutting the raintray :sly:
> ...


Thanks Nick, but the deciding factor was the rust hole and the carbon canister hole, which the pic above does not show 

gonna be doing something new with those plates, stay tuned opcorn:

and got a little goodie box from MJM 










decided on undercut :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick, but the deciding factor was the rust hole and the carbon canister hole, which the pic above does not show
> 
> gonna be doing something new with those plates, stay tuned opcorn:


What holes are you talking about ........










_^^That's how I would do it_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Picked up the sheet aluminum today and went to town  finished that up and attacked more effin glue :banghead: although, the new bit was jam up in the corners :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

all of this because of a timing belt? The epitome of a snowball effect :laugh:

Looking good man!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> all of this because of a timing belt? The epitome of a snowball effect :laugh:
> 
> Looking good man!


Ya man, if I had known, I would have broken my timing belt years ago :laugh:

Thanks :beer:

Back to werk in a few...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sheet aluminum? 

Looks good! 

Skuttle vs. Fist Pump build offs! eace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Sheet aluminum?
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Skuttle vs. Fist Pump build offs! eace:


Ya, sheet aluminum is the only thing the tiles will stick to :laugh:

Thanks :beer:

Got first round primer shot in the bay, just before it started to rain... Skuttle = 1, Capt. Fistpump = ? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Sheet aluminum?
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Skuttle vs. Fist Pump build offs! eace:


Why aluminum?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, sheet aluminum is the only thing the tiles will stick to :laugh:
> 
> Thanks :beer:
> 
> Got first round primer shot in the bay, just before it started to rain... Skuttle = 1, Capt. Fistpump = ? :laugh:


hahaha


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, sheet aluminum is the only thing the tiles will stick to :laugh:
> 
> Thanks :beer:
> 
> Got first round primer shot in the bay, just before it started to rain... Skuttle = 1, Capt. Fistpump = ? :laugh:


:laugh: 

The parking lot bay shave


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

aluminum is light? I would go with it just cuz its light...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Why aluminum?


A few reasons; Won't rust, strong & light, easily obtainable(cheap), no welding(panelbond) 



RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The parking lot bay shave


:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

in a month you have to change that title, then its a year day bay :laugh: 
and now you fixed that hole ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> in a month you have to change that title, then its a year day bay :laugh:
> and now you fixed that hole ?


maybe I can get our moderator to fix it ......:laugh:

don't you worry bout that hole!!! :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

female moderator ?  

or is that your new front beer-holder ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> female moderator ?
> 
> or is that your new front beer-holder ?


yes :laugh:

pics fo kicks...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

many holes there :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> many holes there :laugh:


:facepalm: don't you worry bout them holes.........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ok ok :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

He needs at least 5 more holes if he wants to carry some beer.... :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

HHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOLLLEE!!!! 

holey, holey, holey, holey, holey, holey, holey, holey, holey, holey!

oh holey crap i think i found deeee HOLE!! :vampire:

...hole.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

VR6 EDM said:


> aluminum is light? I would go with it just cuz its light...





Sr. Karmann said:


> A few reasons; Won't rust, strong & light, easily obtainable(cheap), no welding(panelbond)
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...pics fo kicks...


^^ Gotta to love prepped/primered bays, ready for a fresh coat of paint...Good work Chad :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Why the :facepalm: ??? For thinking outside the box?



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Gotta to love prepped/primered bays, ready for a fresh coat of paint...Good work Chad :thumbup:


:thumbup:...still plenty of work to do in there before paint, hoping to be shot and cleared by Friday...:beer:

Gonna be doing the under side of the hood, rad support and a few engine goodies


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Why the :facepalm: ??? For thinking outside the box?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ima be out of work after tomorrow so I better get back on my Mythical Corrado thread eh?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbup:

Kano thinks he found "The Hole".....he didn't.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Ima be out of work after tomorrow so I better get back on my Mythical Corrado thread eh?


HAHA, now you make the cool crowd, SHAVE THAT BAY, TUCK THEM WIRES, STAGE 8 BILLION :laugh:



DUBZAK said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Kano thinks he found "The Hole".....he didn't.


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and why did you paint this with filler ? :laugh:










nicht gut :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and why did you paint this with filler ? :laugh:
> 
> nicht gut :laugh:


shhhh, I was hoping no-one would notice :laugh:

sehr gut, danke


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> yes :laugh:
> 
> pics fo kicks...


^^ Is this beer or did you just got excited to see the bay? :sly:........


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Is this beer or did you just got excited to see the bay? :sly:........


the bay was so happy, it dropped a tear :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

something like this is what I'm thinking...

[video]http://www.56.com/u92/v_MjM1ODIzMjE.html[/video]


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

This is where I got my inspiration from :laugh:







eeh, bored and drinking


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

ooh dat corrado got ccws


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> ooh dat corrado got ccws


:laugh: got the clutch kit dropped off today, I will let you know of the progress with the shipment, thanks for helping fund the 16vt ..:thumbup::thumbup:....:beer::beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

More like the bay is crying from laughing at you thinking too much, or outside of the box are you would put it.... 


:facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> More like the bay is crying from laughing at you thinking too much, or outside of the box are you would put it....
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

great build


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

L. Cruz said:


> great build


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: got the clutch kit dropped off today, I will let you know of the progress with the shipment, thanks for helping fund the 16vt ..:thumbup::thumbup:....:beer::beer:


Sure just keep me posted! 

No problem bro, Least I can do 

btw your bay looks like swiss cheese :laugh::laugh::laugh:





L. Cruz said:


> great build


your package has been sent earlier today mr. cruz:thumbup:
I'm glad you like chads build, because the money you sent me went straight to him :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> btw your bay looks like swiss cheese :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BawHAHAHAHAHA to this ^


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


James is OTR. Don't mind him :laugh:


I'll wait until I see the finished project before I comment. ...I have faith.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> James is OTR. Don't mind him :laugh:
> 
> 
> I'll wait until I see the finished project before I comment. ...I have faith.


:laugh:

and :beer::beer:'for the faith :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> your package has been sent earlier today mr. cruz:thumbup:
> I'm glad you like chads build, because the money you sent me went straight to him :laugh::thumbup:


The Corrado Money Pit Circle of Life


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> btw your bay looks like swiss cheese :laugh::laugh::laugh:


not every swiss cheese haz holes 

engine bay is done :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad, clean up your fan mail inbox (pm) :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> chad, clean up your fan mail inbox (pm) :laugh:


just did


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a little box of goodies today, too bad the paint is not here :banghead:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> not every swiss cheese haz holes
> 
> engine bay is done :laugh:


whos bay is this? I like it!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> whos bay is this? I like it!


:sly:^^ James's bay, black/white edit


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> whos bay is this? I like it!


If it was yellow you would see whos it is... really quickly


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :sly:^^ James's bay, black/white edit


ya, thanks James :laugh:

oh, and Chris too


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

eurosportgti said:


> whos bay is this? I like it!


the orig. one 










nick, it should be gray and black.. not white :laugh:


----------



## vdubkid1972 (Aug 14, 2006)

looking good chad :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chad's got mad packing skillz for those of you who didn't know :thumbup:

gettin sh!t done :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

bingbongplop3 said:


> Chad's got mad packing skillz for those of you who didn't know :thumbup:
> 
> gettin sh!t done :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:



^^He sold his sewing machine too?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vdubkid1972 said:


> looking good chad :thumbup:


Thanks Steve :thumbup:



bingbongplop3 said:


> Chad's got mad packing skillz for those of you who didn't know :thumbup:
> 
> gettin sh!t done :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


And you know this man .....:beer:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^He sold his sewing machine too?


HAHA, ya man, my momz gonna be pissed .........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

progress pics :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> progress pics :laugh:


remember this one ->







........:laugh:

Nah man, no progress, lack of $$ waiting on something to happen that has all my $$ tied up right now  If we could get these guys in Florida to pay more in taxes, maybe then I could have proper funding :laugh:

Also waiting on paint from Eastwood, they got the return in on Tuesday and supposedly processed the new order yesterday. Hoping to have the paint by the weekend so I can start putting my motor together.

And still indecisive about the bay, again







...... :laugh:....:beer::beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that smiley was no offense meant or so :laugh:

did you sell that grandma car ?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

He will be crazy to sell that Corrolla.. its got like 12k original miles!!!! 
perfect daily while this project reaches a point where he is gonna sell it to me for dirt cheap.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> that smiley was no offense meant or so :laugh:
> 
> did you sell that grandma car ?


hahaha, no offense, of course 

NEVER SELL THE COROLLA, I love my lil truck











xtremevdub said:


> where he is gonna sell it to me for dirt cheap.


BAWHAHAHA


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*xtremevdub*

he will sell it for good money  and you play taxi for him


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> he will sell it for good money  and you play taxi for him


that works too :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no progress on the mexican car ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> no progress on the mexican car ? :laugh:


no habla englais :sly:

Naw man, epic fail today, went on the search for a 1.3-1.7mm tip for the HVLP gun, almost picked up a cheap gun from harbor freight, but a customer there made a remark about those guns being one time use only, that once thinner goes thru them, they leak pretty badly. I will go tomorrow to my local auto paint supply in search of a tip for the borrowed gun since I have the new paint from Eastwood, which arrived yesterday, this go round, I will not paint my block until I "approve" the result on a few minor engine pieces.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

buy a new one
comprar uno nuevo
kauf eine neue :laugh:

http://www.europeanperformanceprodu.../info/p158_PROFI-FARBSPRITZPISTOLE-JET-F.html


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> buy a new one
> comprar uno nuevo
> kauf eine neue :laugh:
> 
> http://www.europeanperformanceprodu.../info/p158_PROFI-FARBSPRITZPISTOLE-JET-F.html


:sly: nicht mit meinem knappen Geldes


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

Those guns are pretty cheap. They are ok for the first time you paint. Maybe to get the hang of painting, or for just painting parts. If you want to paint the car I'd suggest getting a name brand gun. might be ok for the bay. I used one on my last corrado. it was "ok", but not great.

Lloyd




Sr. Karmann said:


> Naw man, epic fail today, went on the search for a 1.3-1.7mm tip for the HVLP gun, almost picked up a cheap gun from harbor freight, but a customer there made a remark about those guns being one time use only, that once thinner goes thru them, they leak pretty badly...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lmurray said:


> Those guns are pretty cheap. They are ok for the first time you paint. Maybe to get the hang of painting, or for just painting parts. If you want to paint the car I'd suggest getting a name brand gun. might be ok for the bay. I used one on my last corrado. it was "ok", but not great.
> 
> Lloyd


I borrowed a quality gun, but the tip is too small for the paint I'm gonna shoot, manufacturer recommends 1.3-1.7mm, and there is a 1.0 in the borrowed gun... Need it to be bigger for the high ceramic content paint


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I have used a crappy harbor freight gun (from princess auto up here http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/air/air-tools/paint-guns/8059833-hvlp-gravity-feed-spray-gun) and from my experience they are decent as long as you dont slack on cleaning them after every use.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I have used a crappy harbor freight gun (from princess auto up here http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/air/air-tools/paint-guns/8059833-hvlp-gravity-feed-spray-gun) and from my experience they are decent as long as you dont slack on cleaning them after every use.


That is any gun though.

Really it comes down to being able to use what you have available to you. :thumbup:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Chad! Sup stranger!? :wave: I am still keeping up with the 4 Day Bay as much as possible, lookin' like you coming along pretty decent. I be so envious! 

As far as a paint gun nothing wrong with Harbor freight cheap-o for parts and heavier paints. Clean it really well when yer finished, percolate the cup and wash out with MEK or similar thinner and it will last. Not gonna be a body painter/clear-coater, but I have had my gun for years and it works like a champ. 

Painted sub-frame parts, primer over minor body work, etc. The last time I dug it out I used it for a single stage coat on my riding lawn mower!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump for Chaddo Raddo :bs:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> no habla englais :sly:
> 
> Naw man, epic fail today, went on the search for a 1.3-1.7mm tip for the HVLP gun, almost picked up a cheap gun from harbor freight, but a customer there made a remark about those guns being one time use only, that once thinner goes thru them, they leak pretty badly. I will go tomorrow to my local auto paint supply in search of a tip for the borrowed gun since I have the new paint from Eastwood, which arrived yesterday, this go round, I will not paint my block until I "approve" the result on a few minor engine pieces.



opcorn: 

Get to work Chad, I need to have something to read on Vortex, or else I''ll start a thread on my MK1 build


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I have used a crappy harbor freight gun (from princess auto up here http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/air/air-tools/paint-guns/8059833-hvlp-gravity-feed-spray-gun) and from my experience they are decent as long as you dont slack on cleaning them after every use.


James, read thru the last couple posts, I described that "when the gun was cleaned with thinner", it started leaking profusely and spattering, from what the customer described.



TheBurninator said:


> That is any gun though.
> 
> Really it comes down to being able to use what you have available to you. :thumbup:


Tru dat, been using this cheap gun(not the HVLP one) that came with a Home Depot compressor setup I bought almost 8 yrs ago and still running strong :thumbup: Had to use that one in a rush when the HVLP gun wouldn't work for the original 2k paint I shot on the block...



88Redroc said:


> Hey Chad! Sup stranger!? :wave: I am still keeping up with the 4 Day Bay as much as possible, lookin' like you coming along pretty decent. I be so envious!
> 
> As far as a paint gun nothing wrong with Harbor freight cheap-o for parts and heavier paints. Clean it really well when yer finished, percolate the cup and wash out with MEK or similar thinner and it will last. Not gonna be a body painter/clear-coater, but I have had my gun for years and it works like a champ.
> 
> Painted sub-frame parts, primer over minor body work, etc. The last time I dug it out I used it for a single stage coat on my riding lawn mower!


Sup Dave, glad to hear and if I can't find a bigger tip for the borrowed HVLP gun I will fly back down to HF and pick one up, just really didn't want to spend $15 every time I go to shoot :laugh: Do you recommend MEK over laquer thinner to clean the gun?



bingbongplop3 said:


> Bump for Chaddo Raddo :bs:


 GO PICK UP YOUR MOTOR ALREADY 



RedYellowWhite said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Get to work Chad, I need to have something to read on Vortex, or else I''ll start a thread on my MK1 build


I have been trying to keep the posts nice and long for you with full and descriptive bodies of text.  

On to another sad note  , I have decided to hold off on trying to find a turbo for now and use what funds I have available to get the car back together. I had selected a couple different used turbos on the tex, and with a little help from Burnsy, decided no to all. I don't want to end up getting something that's gonna smoke upon startup, so I figure I will get the 9a running properly (NA stat) with all the new goodies and then worry about a turbo. Thanks again for all the e-mails Kyle :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...I have been trying to keep the posts nice and long for you with full and descriptive bodies of text.


:laugh: :thumbup:



Sr. Karmann said:


> On to another sad note  , I have decided to hold off on trying to find a turbo for now and use what funds I have available to get the car back together. I had selected a couple different used turbos on the tex, and with a little help from Burnsy, decided no to all. I don't want to end up getting something that's gonna smoke upon startup, so I figure I will get the 9a running properly (NA stat) with all the new goodies and then worry about a turbo. Thanks again for all the e-mails Kyle :beer:


NA on ITB's FTW, lol, _and you already have the standalone _


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sweet.. make it run nice and smooth and then boost it. besides, with a clean bay, is always a breeze to turbo a car. opcorn:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> James, read thru the last couple posts, I described that "when the gun was cleaned with thinner", it started leaking profusely and spattering, from what the customer described.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chad if you don't mind using an Ebay special my buddy Tim's got a brand new t3/t4 that he'd let go cheap.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> NA on ITB's FTW, lol, _and you already have the standalone _


No ITB's 4 Me 



xtremevdub said:


> Sweet.. make it run nice and smooth and then boost it. besides, with a clean bay, is always a breeze to turbo a car. opcorn:


yessir :thumbup::thumbup:



Prof315 said:


> Chad if you don't mind using an Ebay special my buddy Tim's got a brand new t3/t4 that he'd let go cheap.


Possibly, I'll give you a shout, thanks...:thumbup:

On a "doing werk" note, went out to find a tip for the borrowed gun to no avail, so I went back to HF and picked up the cheapy $15 gun, so we'll see how she does today, need it to warm up just a tad so I can go shoot eace:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> need it to warm up just a tad so I can go shoot eace:


Isnt today supposed to be the coldest day of the season?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Isnt today supposed to be the coldest day of the season?


Ya, what, 73* :laugh:

*EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: 

think I'm just gonna rattle can this bitch at this point :banghead:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ok.. I guess is tomorrow... I can deal with ass freezing 73 today.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, what, 73* :laugh:
> 
> *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead: *EASTWOOD FAILS YET AGAIN* ....:banghead:
> 
> think I'm just gonna rattle can this bitch at this point :banghead:



What happened? Wrong paint again? :sly:



_edit: owned p.45, now own p.46...damn I'm good :laugh:_


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

For cleaning the gun I have used MEK on a suggestion from a painter friend. It's one of those "found something that works stick with it" deals. No preference other than that, so if the thinner works and is less $$$ jump on it.

Sad to hear no turbo though, but I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the 9A build. :thumbup:

I know I would have a hard time taking my C off the road since I finished her up... She is my little beast.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> What happened? Wrong paint again? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> _edit: owned p.45, now own p.46...damn I'm good :laugh:_


Ya man, isht came out glossy and is supposed to be 10-20% satin :banghead: Not to worry tho, paint is being picked up and returned tomorrow. The only sad thing now is which paint to get as I really don't want to rattle can my motor & tranny, so now I werk on getting drunk!!!



88Redroc said:


> For cleaning the gun I have used MEK on a suggestion from a painter friend. It's one of those "found something that works stick with it" deals. No preference other than that, so if the thinner works and is less $$$ jump on it.
> 
> Sad to hear no turbo though, but I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the 9A build. :thumbup:
> 
> I know I would have a hard time taking my C off the road since I finished her up... She is my little beast.


Cool on the MEK heads up, actually cleaned the gun with some urethane thinner... Too bad it's the paint that sukks ballz :banghead:

And not to worry Dave, "this" motor WILL be boosted


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> I can deal with ass freezing 73 today.


what 73°Fahrenheit ? are cold for you ? wtf :laugh: we had here -5 to -7 degrees i think thats ca. 20°F  sissy :laugh::laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

xtremevdub said:


> ok.. I guess is tomorrow... I can deal with ass freezing 73 today.


Sup homies... it's only going to be 50 in Frisco today... Florida winter FTMFW!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

pej said:


> Sup homies... it's only going to be 50 in Frisco today... Florida winter FTMFW!


its 40 here in CT


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> what 73°Fahrenheit ? are cold for you ? wtf :laugh: we had here -5 to -7 degrees i think thats ca. 20°F  sissy :laugh::laugh:





pej said:


> Sup homies... it's only going to be 50 in Frisco today... Florida winter FTMFW!





eurosportgti said:


> its 40 here in CT


what is this now, the all weather channel? :sly:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> what is this now, the all weather channel? :sly:


ja sir


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ja sir


snitzelskekbruven :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya man, isht came out glossy and is supposed to be 10-20% satin :banghead: Not to worry tho, paint is being picked up and returned tomorrow. The only sad thing now is which paint to get as I really don't want to rattle can my motor & tranny, so now I werk on getting drunk!!!



Nah man, don't cut corners like that (rattle can)...Why dont you go to a paintshop and ask the guy for the suitable paint? Maybe a professional shop will know more...




Sr. Karmann said:


> what is this now, the all weather channel? :sly:


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> what is this now, the all weather channel? :sly:


Hows the weather across the pond boys?:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

eurosportgti said:


> Hows the weather across the pond boys?:laugh:


rainy snowy


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

at least you have a good view to look at:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Nah man, don't cut corners like that (rattle can)...Why dont you go to a paintshop and ask the guy for the suitable paint? Maybe a professional shop will know more...


I'm gonna stop by there tomorrow, he showed me a SEM rod black kit, so I will go see what the fuss is about. I also put in a PM to the hellow kitty corrado guy for some input on what he used, hopefully he will call :thumbup:



eurosportgti said:


> Hows the weather across the pond boys?:laugh:





crisvr6 said:


> rainy snowy


:facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm gonna stop by there tomorrow, he showed me a SEM rod black kit, so I will go see what the fuss is about. I also put in a PM to the hellow kitty corrado guy for some input on what he used, hopefully he will call :thumbup:


:thumbup: 



Sr. Karmann said:


> the hellow kitty corrado guy


^^ :laugh:




crisvr6 said:


> rainy snowy


^^ Jealous


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

eurosportgti said:


> at least you have a good view to look at:thumbup:


thats basel city, 10min from my home


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Cool on the MEK heads up, actually cleaned the gun with some urethane thinner...


Be VERY careful with the MEK, especially if you're spraying it through a gun. That stuff is stupid flammable...also don't get it on your hands, its absorbed through the skin faster than if you breathe it. Great stuff but REALLY nasty (you should see the MSDS sheets for that crap, holy christ! )


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ein said:


> Be VERY careful with the MEK, especially if you're spraying it through a gun. That stuff is stupid flammable...also don't get it on your hands, its absorbed through the skin faster than if you breathe it. Great stuff but REALLY nasty (you should see the MSDS sheets for that crap, holy christ! )


eeh, I've been gettin high and smokin cigs around it all day 

I appreciate the heads up Rob :beer:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL! Don't say I didn't warn you. The last guy I warned was playing with that stuff in one of my presses and a static spark lit the fumes and his hat on fire :laugh: (BIG LULZ, he jumped out of the press so fast he put a nice 2 inch cut in his forehead).:vampire:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

and he now has one eyebrow... ROFL (2 years later, still funny ) umpkin:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ein said:


> and he now has one eyebrow... ROFL (2 years later, still funny ) umpkin:


:laugh: I've had similar chemical fire experience, so I stay on the cautious side. One day while troweling on laquer based wood filler on hardwood, backing out of a room, heard a strange, whoof, looked back into the room and the flames were headed my way, entire wood floor went up and was headed straight for the trowel bucket, but before it hit, I was out of the house, yes, quite a distance, but handled in .5 secs :laugh: Didn't know the water heater in the closet was gas fired with a pilot light... Let's just say when the flame hit the bucket, was something similar to a jet turbine afterburner :vampire:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL! Further proof as to why fire is cool.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

ein said:


> LOL! Further proof as to why fire is cool.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Page 3, really :screwy: Looks like I need to do more werk 

As fer werk, frame rail covers are on and a few firewall holes "?capped?", PITA cutting small pieces of sheet :banghead:

And when 3M says 3 mins working time, they MEAN 2.5 mins :sly:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You should tape those off, paint the bay and then polish whats left. baller :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

The bay is looking really nice coming together Chad.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I wanna see pics of his fingers panel bonded together to an empty Corona bottle.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> You should tape those off, paint the bay and then polish whats left. baller :laugh:


Naw, wouldn't want to start a new trend :laugh:



MasterNele03 said:


> The bay is looking really nice coming together Chad.


Thanks man, may need your help this weekend, think I'm gonna pull the K-frame, but need your 10' breaker bar for the axle nut  Gimme a call :beer:



xtremevdub said:


> I wanna see pics of his fingers panel bonded together to an empty Corona bottle.


I included pics of the thinner, no finger bond  coronas a plenty tho


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

[email protected] kitty Corrado guy. I'm interwebz famous

car's coming along nicely man, I'm jealous for sure


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> [email protected] kitty Corrado guy. I'm interwebz famous
> 
> car's coming along nicely man, I'm jealous for sure


HAHA, your C is definitely one of a kind and well respected :thumbup:

And thanks, hopefully this SEM Rod Black kit ends up working out to my liking, thanks again for the info on the 2 stage :beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks man, may need your help this weekend, think I'm gonna pull the K-frame, but need your 10' breaker bar for the axle nut  Gimme a call :beer:


Yea no prob I'll give you a call later this afternoon although I'm leaving early Sunday morning for that MKVI


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Yea no prob I'll give you a call later this afternoon although I'm leaving early Sunday morning for that MKVI


Nice, ya man gimme a shout :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I included pics of the thinner, no finger bond  coronas a plenty tho


 I don't think I've found a better way to work on my C other than drinking heavily before starting.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> I don't think I've found a better way to work on my C other than drinking heavily before starting.


 definitely a must, preemptive medication for future frustration :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

The 4 day parking lot build FTMFW


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


 ROFL at him falling down and then taking another swig :laugh: 

Lots of werk on the agenda fer temerrow :biggrinsanta: Lots done today, altho doesn't look like it, but that sheet aluminum is a serious PITA to cut, especially small pieces, 15 of them to be exact, cut grind, grind some more :banghead: But all the firewall fillers are done, as well as some other misc holes. 

Also shot a few pieces with the new SEM Rod Black, needed a few pointers to continue with confidence, Thanks Will (AKA Hello Kitty Corrado Guy) ........:beer::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Your favourite smiley: 












j/k, post pics soon for the new page's sake


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Your favourite smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BAWZINGGGGGGG :laugh: 

Pics a plenty tomorrow fer sure  

It seriously looks like all I did today was write numbers on my firewall :biggrinsanta:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbup: 

not a problem, if I was closer I'd lend a hand


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> not a problem, if I was closer I'd lend a hand


 ROADTRIP :laugh: 

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

How's the weather? Lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> How's the weather? Lol


 :laugh: Sunny, +70ish


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Perfect painting weather


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

You're going to be down with your swap before me! I did recently find a heated garage to work in, so might be able actually get some things done.


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

16vgti2 said:


> Perfect painting weather


 I just moved to Frisco from Florida... as far as the weather goes today, I certainly can't complain!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Perfect painting weather


 yessir, hoping to get quite a bit of it out of the way :thumbup: 



Hemingway'sToe said:


> You're going to be down with your swap before me! I did recently find a heated garage to work in, so might be able actually get some things done.


 Haven't seen you post or bump your thread in quite some time now, hopefully soon? :beer: 



pej said:


> I just moved to Frisco from Florida... as far as the weather goes today, I certainly can't complain!


 Dood, I can't wait til Monday, supposed to be in the upper 30's :facepalm: South Florida my ass :sly: Another freakin arctic front from Canada (insert insult here) :wave:...:laugh: Although, it may extend the working time on the panel bond, so we shall see


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Dood, I can't wait til Monday, supposed to be in the upper 30's :facepalm: South Florida my ass :sly: Another freakin arctic front from Canada (insert insult here) :wave:...:laugh: Although, it may extend the working time on the panel bond, so we shall see


 mid 20's expected here on Sunday night. I have no intentions of going outside in that!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> mid 20's expected here on Sunday night. I have no intentions of going outside in that!


 It's freakin gorgeous out right now, too bad I'm a little under the weather, sukks man, so much to do and don't feel like doing isht, altho did get some werk done this morning, I will let the pics speak for themselves  




























And a little love for the Corolla :biggrinsanta:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

lookin good. U should powdercoat all that chit:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> lookin good. U should powdercoat all that chit:laugh:


 x2, after all you do have buddys that do exactly that


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

holy chit mang... I hope they wont mess with you in the appartment complex for all of that!!! 
When I used to do that in my appartment, I did it Ninja style.. from 12am to like 4am... so no one would notice... 

And that, you cant call a detailing job..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> lookin good. U should powdercoat all that chit:laugh:


 No powdercoat, but paint  



RedYellowWhite said:


> x2, after all you do have buddys that do exactly that


 That I do, but too far away :banghead: 



xtremevdub said:


> holy chit mang... I hope they wont mess with you in the appartment complex for all of that!!!
> When I used to do that in my appartment, I did it Ninja style.. from 12am to like 4am... so no one would notice...
> 
> And that, you cant call a detailing job..


 Ya dood, lots of werk. For the most part everyone knows I am doing the swap, so really no big deal, unfortunately I do have to put the car back together every day, i.e. entire front end, which sukks, but it takes all of 15 mins to get it back apart :thumbup: 

Got a bunch of the parts degreased and the k-frame was *NASTY*, I gave up about half way thru :banghead: I may need to take it somewhere to media blast it, or may just wire wheel it...


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got a bunch of the parts degreased and the k-frame was *NASTY*, I gave up about half way thru :banghead: I may need to take it somewhere to media blast it, or may just wire wheel it...


 id say your best bet would be to take it somewhere and have them burn and blast it for ya. This way your starting with a fresh and even surface to apply paint


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Buy a Harbor Freight torch and watch the crap melt in front of your eyes!!! probably cheaper than getting raped to have some one clean it for you. opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> id say your best bet would be to take it somewhere and have them burn and blast it for ya. This way your starting with a fresh and even surface to apply paint





xtremevdub said:


> Buy a Harbor Freight torch and watch the crap melt in front of your eyes!!! probably cheaper than getting raped to have some one clean it for you. opcorn:


 the only issue with that is the paint on the inside will blister and no way to coat it cost effectively. Tell ya the truth, I will probably just continue with the diesel til it's completely degreased and make my assessment then, it does have some pitting and surface rust, kind of weird that it does under all the protective grease...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Get some good degreaser and simple green for afterward and take it to a DIY power car washer. I did that on the Front clip that I bought and was even able to cut through the cosmoline and other snot. 

Bring a bag of quarters  Obviously media blast would be best but...


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

your car is so naked at this point, how the 4day bay has evolved : O 

btw the head is being assembled now and I would appreciate the crap out of you sending those half moon caps  

nice work boss:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Get some good degreaser and simple green for afterward and take it to a DIY power car washer. I did that on the Front clip that I bought and was even able to cut through the cosmoline and other snot.
> 
> Bring a bag of quarters  Obviously media blast would be best but...


 :thumbup::thumbup: Maybe I'll take a trip down, the diesel was cutting it, and then a little 88 degreaser to cut the diesel, that leaky rack really gunked it up... 



bingbongplop3 said:


> your car is so naked at this point, how the 4day bay has evolved : O
> 
> btw the head is being assembled now and I would appreciate the crap out of you sending those half moon caps
> 
> nice work boss:beer:


 Ya man, gonna be like a new front end :biggrinsanta: And I will get those caps out to you tomorrow


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

The thread blows!! :thumbdown::thumbdown: 
:facepalm:

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> The thread blows!! :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> :facepalm:
> 
> :laugh::laugh:












:biggrinsanta:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> The thread blows!! :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> :facepalm:
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


That is not constructive criticism.

:beer: This is!!! and maybe that will help get some work done. J/K but hopefully Chad got that K-frame clean by now. :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah he's probably gone dry...balled up in the fetal position in the corner whispering "corona, NEEED corona!"

:beer::beer:

dummen amerikaner! :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Yeah he's probably gone dry...balled up in the fetal position in the corner whispering "corona, NEEED corona!"
> 
> :beer::beer:
> 
> dummen amerikaner! :laugh:


I've been Fu(kin sick, Dick :screwy:

Meanwhile, back to a build thread, I am feeling better and managed to get some werk done today. NO MOAR HOLES IN THE BAY, YAY!!! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

u got moar done then me today:banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> u got moar done then me today:banghead:


I'll say the climate may have had something to do with that


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> dumme amerikaner! :laugh:


you still can not spell right :laugh: its only: dumme or when you write so, die dummen amis  then its ok in plural :laugh:




Sr. Karmann said:


> I've been Fu(kin sick, Dick :screwy:
> 
> Meanwhile, back to a build thread, I am feeling better and managed to get some werk done today. NO MOAR HOLES IN THE BAY, YAY!!! :biggrinsanta:


looks like a foot print ? :biggrinsanta:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> looks like a foot print ? :biggrinsanta:












:laugh: Her foot in his bay.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> looks like a foot print ? :biggrinsanta:


It was the only flat thing I had lying around :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh: Her foot in his bay.


HAHA, that dood's expression is priceless :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i thought florida haz nicer chicks ? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Hole fillin looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i thought florida haz nicer chicks ? :laugh:


not in winter :laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> Hole fillin looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks Burnsy, was a royal PITA cutting all the aluminum bits, but other than that, went pretty smooth, had to refrigerate the panel bond today to extend work time just a bit :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> you still can not spell right :laugh: its only: dumme or when you write so, die dummen amis  then its ok in plural :laugh:


Thanks Cris, I'm working on it! :sly: :laugh:



Sr. Karmann said:


> I've been Fu(kin sick, Dick :screwy:


Oh hey buddy! :wave: How you feeling??  ... :beer:



DUBZAK said:


> :laugh: Her foot in his bay.


Chad would hit it! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Burnsy, was a royal PITA cutting all the aluminum bits, but other than that, went pretty smooth, had to refrigerate the panel bond today to extend work time just a bit :thumbup:


What is the work time on the stuff you bought?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Hole fillin looks good. :thumbup:


x2 :thumbup:

Chad, when do you think the bay will be finished/painted?
How's the other stuff coming along (i.e motor build, etc.)?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> Chad would hit it! :laugh::laugh:



He sure loves fillin' holes


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> What is the work time on the stuff you bought?


3 minutes



RedYellowWhite said:


> x2 :thumbup:
> 
> Chad, when do you think the bay will be finished/painted?
> How's the other stuff coming along (i.e motor build, etc.)?


Thanks Nick :thumbup: Not putting a time frame on the bay, it gets done when it gets done... Depending on the weather, I may try to re-shoot the block this weekend. I have been looking at the Lupo crank trigger setup and was going to ask you and Chris if you may be able to source it for me, but just waiting on a confirmation of the pn's :thumbup:



bingbongplop3 said:


> He sure loves fillin' holes


:facepalm:......:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Thanks Nick :thumbup: Not putting a time frame on the bay, it gets done when it gets done... Depending on the weather, I may try to re-shoot the block this weekend. I have been looking at the Lupo crank trigger setup and was going to ask you and Chris if you may be able to source it for me, but just waiting on a confirmation of the pn's :thumbup: ...



Let me know on the p/n ^^ and I can check a few places here


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> HAHA, that dood's expression is priceless :laugh:


haha, I thought the same damn thing /cleaning coffee of my monitor...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Let me know on the p/n ^^ and I can check a few places here


Cool, will do :thumbup:



sdezego said:


> haha, I thought the same damn thing /cleaning coffee of my monitor...


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> 3 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the engine bay is done before fistpump his is done 

you mean me ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> the engine bay is done before fistpump his is done
> 
> you mean me ?


Yes it will be :biggrinsanta: Took a little break to let the filler dry a bit, then bak to sanding :facepalm:

And, yes, I did mean you, b-u-d-d-y


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Also found a bit of info from the guy who did get that impulse sender working....




GintsK said:


> Hi!
> *Here is pinout:
> 1 - +5V
> 2 - signal
> ...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Also found a bit of info from the guy who did get that impulse sender working....


Awesome bro, thanks :beer: Can you also post up the sensor? 

^^ See, my cross the pond buddies??? 

Oh, and *Hai Adam* :wave:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

this is why u have been quiet all day.......:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> this is why u have been quiet all day.......:thumbup:


........opcorn::beer:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

looks good dude. Still too flippin cold here to do much of anything


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Chad this bay is looking awesome man I have to hand it to you.


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Lots of these: :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Awesome bro, thanks :beer: Can you also post up the sensor?
> 
> ^^ See, my cross the pond buddies???
> 
> Oh, and *Hai Adam* :wave:



Smooth!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

:thumbup:

I like the corrado forums


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I like the corrado forums


We keep trying to tell everyone that we're special!


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah special. like we all are rich and have plenty of time to fix these special cars. Daily! Special like we are slaves to our cars! ............


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

that came out great chad.. 
Wanna do mine????

Oh.. I take that back I only have 6 months for you to finish.. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

i see a breathing mask on the ground....how do u smoke cigs thru that?


----------



## vdubkid1972 (Aug 14, 2006)

youve started makin me jeolous :thumbup: looks good


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

eurosportgti said:


> i see a breathing mask on the ground....how do u smoke cigs thru that?


It's easy. He just pokes a hole in the mask for the cig... it's not a problem cuz he's still breathing through a filter! :laugh:

Unless of couse he's smokin Camel Wides...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Parking lot=2
Garage=1

A.D.D.am is falling behind...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


> i thought florida haz nicer chicks ? :laugh:


Didn't dasbeast post before about what Florida has? And it wasn't chicks...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, yes, lots of work and lots to go :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

What I worked on ALL DAY, man, they were *nasssty*, had to take them all the way down to bare metal, made me think they would have looked good chrome  A bucket of diesel, 15 wire wheels and a self etching rattlecan later...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Haha looking real nice Chad! Yea, I went back and forth and after I seam welded mine, I ended up taking them and having them Powdercoated. I figured I would let some other poor sap blast and prep them as time is money. One of the few things I have not done myself :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dogger said:


> Didn't dasbeast post before about what Florida has? And it wasn't chicks...


Just because one guy got drunk and coerced into getting butt hurt in tourist central doesn't make the whole state ghey :laugh: FL is overflowing  You just have to know where to look.

friggin WC guys pshhh..


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

Time to paint that bay!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Haha looking real nice Chad! Yea, I went back and forth and after I seam welded mine, I ended up taking them and having them Powdercoated. I figured I would let some other poor sap blast and prep them as time is money. One of the few things I have not done myself :laugh:


I called around for some sandblasting quotes today and the only guy I could get ahold of wanted $400 for those three pieces  Talked with Adam and he said his guy would have charged like 50 bukks, WTF... I opted with good ole fashioned time & labor, well, since I have both :laugh:



sdezego said:


> Just because one guy got drunk and coerced into getting butt hurt in tourist central doesn't make the whole state ghey :laugh: FL is overflowing  You just have to know where to look.
> 
> friggin WC guys pshhh..


HAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lmurray said:


> Time to paint that bay!


All in due time Lloyd, I'm trying not to get too far ahead of Adam :laugh: 

In all actuality, man I am just sick of the bay and I know what needs to be done, *more hand sanding*, I can only handle so much of that crap and now know why alot of the guys shave the rain tray :biggrinsanta:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Haha welcome to my world, I sand ALL the time. I gots no fingerprints anymore


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

16vgti2 said:


> Haha welcome to my world, I sand ALL the time. I gots no fingerprints anymore


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Haha welcome to my world, I sand ALL the time. I gots no fingerprints anymore


:beer: for a future felon? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

THE HAND SANDING SUKKS!!!!!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :beer: for a future felon? :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> THE HAND SANDING SUKKS!!!!!


Haha, as soon as I posted that I thought hmmmmm I could commit the perfect crime lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Haha, as soon as I posted that I thought hmmmmm I could commit the perfect crime lol


Just be sure not to use the Hello Kitty Corrado as your getaway vehicle :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Just be sure not to use the Hello Kitty Corrado as your getaway vehicle :laugh:


I know you have seen that black Lambo around town with the purple hello kitty on the doors....

:snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Hand Blasting* :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> I know you have seen that black Lambo around town with the purple hello kitty on the doors....
> 
> :snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool:


No, actually I havent, but would love to :biggrinsanta:



bingbongplop3 said:


> *Hand Blasting* :laugh:


:facepalm:.......:laugh:

Since itz like that Capt. fistpump, these pics are just fo U :biggrinsanta: And yes, I did paint boltz :beer:

Suspension bottom, will shoot the topsides tomorrow









Resprayed the block, finally and fu(k Eastwood 









VHT Caliper paint RULZZZZ :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Almost forgot, degreased almost all the rest of the front suspension components and had some difficulty with the rack, but with a little help from Shawn and my daily/local fat kid, all is well


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

I know all to well about hand sanding.... But, painting is the pay off.

Do take your time on the sanding. More prep == better paint.

Lloyd




Sr. Karmann said:


> All in due time Lloyd, I'm trying not to get too far ahead of Adam :laugh:
> 
> In all actuality, man I am just sick of the bay and I know what needs to be done, *more hand sanding*, I can only handle so much of that crap and now know why alot of the guys shave the rain tray :biggrinsanta:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

hey chad.. use some of them tax payers money and buy this.. 
http://alsacorp.com/portable_powder_coating_system/index.html#PowdaChrome

should come in handy. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Almost forgot, degreased almost all the rest of the front suspension components and had some difficulty with the rack, but with a little help from Shawn and my daily/local fat kid, all is well


:laugh: Glad you finally got them off.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Daily/local fat kid? 

Looks good Skuttle. A.D.D.am better get some work done soon. New season of Jersey Shore starts next month and will take up more of his attention. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> hey chad.. use some of them tax payers money and buy this..
> http://alsacorp.com/portable_powder_coating_system/index.html#PowdaChrome
> 
> should come in handy. :thumbup:


Pretty badass, but the oven is not quite big enough...



sdezego said:


> Ron Jeremy does Powder coating now?


:laugh:



sdezego said:


> :laugh: Glad you finally got them off.


:thumbup:



dogger said:


> Daily/local fat kid?
> 
> Looks good Skuttle. A.D.D.am better get some work done soon. New season of Jersey Shore starts next month and will take up more of his attention. :laugh:


Ya, had to use the "Daily/local fat kid" to hold my steering rack so I could get the tie rods off, the only way to go :laugh:

A.D.D.am, ROFL :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> hey chad.. use some of them tax payers money and buy this..
> http://alsacorp.com/portable_powder_coating_system/index.html#PowdaChrome
> 
> should come in handy. :thumbup:


^^ :thumbup: 
That chrome powder coating looks good, does it really work? 


Good work Chad, whenever I see your thread process I can't help myself feeling unworthy :sly: .... :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking kiiiiiller!! Good job!
:beer::biggrinsanta::beer:


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

I am in love with how this car is being worked on, its so badass haha

A fine job sir


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ :thumbup:
> That chrome powder coating looks good, does it really work?
> 
> 
> Good work Chad, whenever I see your thread process I can't help myself feeling unworthy :sly: .... :laugh:


I dont see why not? I had a friend next to my shop that he bought a home powercoating kit and he powder coated tons of stuff for motorcycles while I was there watching. no big deal really.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> hey chad.. use some of them tax payers money and buy this..
> http://alsacorp.com/portable_powder_coating_system/index.html#PowdaChrome
> 
> should come in handy. :thumbup:


Just pick up the kit from sears then buy some alsa corp powders. The gun looks identical!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

xtremevdub said:


> I dont see why not? I had a friend next to my shop that he bought a home powercoating kit and he powder coated tons of stuff for motorcycles while I was there watching. no big deal really.


I've seen spray paints advertised as "chrome", and the result is far away from actual chrome finish...:thumbdown:

What I've been trying to say is that the chrome effect on the pics of the powder coater above seem really good, just wondering if the actual result is as seen above?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

as far as the powder coating goes.....you get what you pay for. And its all about the surface prep before your spray powder


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Good work Chad, whenever I see your thread process I can't help myself feeling unworthy :sly: .... :laugh:


Thanks Nick, look for the money shots below :biggrinsanta:



day1134 said:


> Looking kiiiiiller!! Good job!
> :beer::biggrinsanta::beer:


Thanks Jay, MOAR TO COME .....Too many Coronazzzz today = WERK :laugh:



GTi spinner said:


> I am in love with how this car is being worked on, its so badass haha
> 
> A fine job sir


Thank YOU sir :beer:

A "little" update for today, I will let the pics speak for themselves :biggrinsanta:














































Finished the tops of the lower suspension and got noise complaints from the youngest members of the hood :screwy:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


Chad youre progress is _baffling_ :thumbup::beer:


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

so fresh, like i said before i love this


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> Chad youre progress is _baffling_ :thumbup::beer:


HAHAHAHA :laugh: You got a thread yet? Looking for some G60 progress pics :biggrinsanta: I MISS MY CHARGER  I hope you enjoi and take care of it :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

GTi spinner said:


> so fresh, like i said before i love this


Thanks again man :beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> HAHAHAHA :laugh: You got a thread yet? Looking for some G60 progress pics :biggrinsanta: I MISS MY CHARGER  I hope you enjoi and take care of it :beer:


I'm still waiting for my head... kinda like prom 
And its been raings cats AND dogs over here, in CA :what:

trust me when I make some progress vortex and esp. you will know about it:thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> I'm still waiting for my head... kinda like prom
> And its been raings cats AND dogs over here, in CA :what:
> 
> trust me when I make some progress vortex and esp. you will know about it:thumbup:


Any chance you have an automatic G60 throttle body you want to get rid of?


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Chad I tried one of those baffle pan gaskets and could not get it to make a good seal.

Also, here is me giving you some ish about all that beautiful work you're doing and ya left that nasy old oil drain plug on there. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> I'm still waiting for my head... kinda like prom
> And its been raings cats AND dogs over here, in CA :what:
> 
> trust me when I make some progress vortex and esp. you will know about it:thumbup:


PERV :laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> Any chance you have an automatic G60 throttle body you want to get rid of?


Ya man, he should trade ya, talking with shawn today tho, I may be able to find ya a Passat TB :beer:



pej said:


> Chad I tried one of those baffle pan gaskets and could not get it to make a good seal.
> 
> Also, here is me giving you some ish about all that beautiful work you're doing and ya left that nasy old oil drain plug on there.
> 
> :beer::beer:


Baffle this  HAHAHA, I've heard of some folks having trouble with them and will see what happens, may need some Honda Bond :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick, look for the money shots below :biggrinsanta:
> 
> 
> A "little" update for today, I will let the pics speak for themselves :biggrinsanta:


Def "money shots" above!!!  
Awesome work man, I'm jeaous :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Honda Bond


Some good n' nasty stuff! :thumbup:

On a completely unrelated side note, I was at the mall here today and saw a VW Pointer with Mexican license plates. That car completely lacks even an ounce of style.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

pej said:


> Chad I tried one of those baffle pan gaskets and could not get it to make a good seal.


Pan was probably bent or pulled down at the bolt holes. There is no problem using the baffle/seal with a new Pan. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Pan was probably bent or pulled down at the bolt holes. There is no problem using the baffle/seal with a new Pan. :thumbup:


And do the bolts need to be re-torqued after a few heat cycles? Like that's gonna happen soon ........:laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

sdezego said:


> Pan was probably bent or pulled down at the bolt holes. There is no problem using the baffle/seal with a new Pan. :thumbup:


Hmm I didn't use a new pan when I installed the baffle with that thcik rubber gasket. Maybe that was the issue...?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

now its official 365 day bay :laugh:

im still watching it :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> now its official 365 day bay :laugh:
> 
> im still watching it :laugh:


Thank you for your devotion to the "year bay" :laugh:.....:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::snowcool:...:beer:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol, I was gonna say something yesterday 


:beer: here's to progress


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thank you for your devotion to the "year bay" :laugh:.....:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::snowcool:...:beer:


and where are the pics ? :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

All hail the year of the bay! 
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and where are the pics ? :laugh:


On the last 50 pages .......:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i post some  
your bay should look like this :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

can someone let me in on what skuttle is 

and yes shaved bays WITHOUT brake booster and M/Cs always make me go


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

skuttle is the nickname of a man. a man who cant catch a break, a man on a mission. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i post some
> your bay should look like this :laugh:


It does, just more empty at the moment :laugh: I'd like to know more about that radiator :thumbup::thumbup:



bingbongplop3 said:


> can someone let me in on what skuttle is


Skuttle came from the raintray cover and me busting everyonez balls about making one, do a search and you will find the thread "SWG" 



reborndub said:


> skuttle is the nickname of a man. a man who cant catch a break, a man on a mission. :beer::beer::beer:


:laugh:....:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'd like to know more about that radiator :thumbup::thumbup:


its a radiator  no infos :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> its a radiator  no infos :laugh:


Thanks for the invaluable info ......:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks for the invaluable info ......:laugh:


Txt message about radiators sent... You can haz my idea :thumbup:


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

come on -- be cool, shave the radiator too !!!!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Txt message about radiators sent... You can haz my idea :thumbup:


Got it :thumbup::thumbup:



lmurray said:


> come on -- be cool, shave the radiator too !!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Aircooled FTW :sly:........:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ... I'd like to know more about that radiator :thumbup::thumbup:





TheBurninator said:


> Txt message about radiators sent... You can haz my idea :thumbup:


Chad must buy an MK1 to have that radiator....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad must buy an MK1 to have that radiator....


I'm kinda shocked you knew what I was thinking without me saying it nick.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> I'm kinda shocked you knew what I was thinking without me saying it nick.


:wave: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad must buy an MK1 to have that radiator....


I had noticed them before and liked the layout, just was unsure if it may be a tad too small, also searched around for an all aluminum rad and couldn't find one, although, I didn't look very hard. I did however find a reasonably priced Scirocco rad... Seems too, I could possibly run a rallye golf style IC around it, but would need a smaller condensor as well...

Also need to sell off my newish AKG before I dive off into a new rad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I had noticed them before and liked the layout, just was unsure if it may be a tad too small, also searched around for an all aluminum rad and couldn't find one, although, I didn't look very hard. I did however find a reasonably priced Scirocco rad...


:thumbup: 




Sr. Karmann said:


> Seems too, I could possibly run a *rallye golf style IC *around it,


^^ You're rich  _(check out Wagner Tuning too )_




Sr. Karmann said:


> ...but would need a smaller condensor as well...


A/C is overrated IMO and besides the Corrado won't be your daily after all this hard work/money :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:
> ^^ You're rich  _(check out Wagner Tuning too )_


HAHA, not rich by far, remember unemployed :laugh: Note, I did say "style" There are a few IC setups that I can obtain fairly inexpensively, i.e. SAAB JY special  Or Passat, but dunno the size of it off hand...



RedYellowWhite said:


> A/C is overrated IMO and besides the Corrado won't be your daily after all this hard work/money :laugh:


Maybe if I lived somewhere north of sweltering South Florida :banghead:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:wave: hi Chad.. project looks sick man... i have to come up there one day to see it.. props to you man... i wish i had half the nads to attempt something like thiseace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tonyb2580 said:


> :wave: hi Chad.. project looks sick man... i have to come up there one day to see it.. props to you man... i wish i had half the nads to attempt something like thiseace:


Thanks Tony :thumbup:......:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks for the invaluable info ......:laugh:


http://speedhunters.com/archive/2009/11/07/car-spotlight-gt-gt-bagged-vw-golf-mk1.aspx

maybe nick has the Performance VW magazine where the golf was in there


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

You spray that bay yet?? :sly:

:wave:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

lil_kano said:


> You spray that bay yet?? :sly:
> 
> :wave:


x2 we havent had any updates in a few days...............


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> You spray that bay yet?? :sly:
> 
> :wave:


No werk this week, spending quality time with my son, as you should already kno kano 

Got some stuff ordered and borrowed a caliper, so I should be able to CC the combustion chambers and see what I'm werkin with as far as compression ratio.

The bay *will be* shot next week, weather permitting :snowcool:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> No werk this week, spending quality time with my son, as you should already kno kano
> 
> Got some stuff ordered and borrowed a caliper, so I should be able to CC the combustion chambers and see what I'm werkin with as far as compression ratio.
> 
> The bay *will be* shot next week, weather permitting :snowcool:


Ill accept that answer:thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> No werk this week, spending quality time with my son, as you should already kno kano



Sweet i'll by with :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: and one for lil_karmann :beer:

:laugh:



Sr. Karmann said:


> Got some stuff ordered and borrowed a caliper, so I should be able to CC the combustion chambers and see what I'm werkin with as far as compression ratio.
> 
> The bay *will be* shot next week, weather permitting :snowcool:


 :bs:



eurosportgti said:


> Ill accept that answer:thumbup:


I would take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> Ill accept that answer:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:



lil_kano said:


> Sweet i'll *BE* by with :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: and *none* for lil_karmann :beer:
> 
> I would take it with a *shot of Crown*...


fixed all, and since we're speaking of beer, I'm gonna go have one  And build some lego's :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

:laugh:

DO DA DEWWW!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The bay *will be* shot next week, weather permitting :snowcool:


you mean next year :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you mean next year :laugh:


Exactly .......:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, got a little accomplished today while the kid was in Halo land :laugh: 

CC'd the combustion chambers and figured CR to be 8.74:1, using 2mm as the first figure for the HG compressed, and 9:1 with the figure of 1.6mm compressed, which I hope. I'm using the ABF metal head gasket. I used the math Shawn posted, so it's probably way off ...:laugh: Thanks Shawn :beer:

Also prepped the head, dusted aluminum silver, primed the valve cover and intake mani, no pics of that, sorry... Really thought I would have had it all together today :screwy:

So I put the ARP studs in the block and went to install the head, but couldn't get to sit all the way down due to an insufficient diameter of the top of the head's holes :banghead:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I would suggest copper spraying the bottom side of that head gasket that faces the block. I didn't do this the first time on my motor but did this last time. I know the manufacturer says you don't need it but the machine shops local to me both suggested it. 

Your kicking A.D.D.ams butt now! :beer:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

That's gonna be one [email protected] Weber once you drop that engine in there. Your burgers will be done in no time flat! :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I would suggest copper spraying the bottom side of that head gasket that faces the block. I didn't do this the first time on my motor but did this last time. I know the manufacturer says you don't need it but the machine shops local to me both suggested it.
> 
> Your kicking A.D.D.ams butt now! :beer:


I'll look into it :thumbup:

ADDam doesn't have a chance :laugh:



pej said:


> That's gonna be one [email protected] Weber once you drop that engine in there. Your burgers will be done in no time flat! :thumbup:


yessir :biggrinsanta:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> So I put the ARP studs in the block and went to install the head, but couldn't get to sit all the way down due to an inefficient diameter of the top of the head's holes :banghead:


wait, what? Call me tomorrow. I think I know what your problem is.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> wait, what? Call me tomorrow. I think I know what your problem is.


ya man, will do :thumbup: Problem is head hole is slightly too small for the studs


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya man, will do :thumbup: Problem is head hole is slightly too small for the studs


Not anymore! I took a full hit of the head when it dropped in my knee and I almost lost that leg for your project, so I await full props when you wake up. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Not anymore! I took a full hit of the head when it dropped in my knee and I almost lost that leg for your project, so I await full props when you wake up. :thumbup:


yessir, full props, howz the knee?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Actually is pretty bad.. I guess it was good when it was hot now is hard to walk and I am thinking amputation.. other than that is all good. 

Pics of the bitch that attacked me....










Since I am a self proclaimed god with a die-grinder, I reduced the end of that massive drill bit to fit the drill and made it spin perfectly straight! 





























Did you try to see if the head clears the studs?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Actually is pretty bad.. I guess it was good when it was hot now is hard to walk and I am thinking amputation.. other than that is all good.
> 
> Pics of the bitch that attacked me....
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, it'll heal  Thanks for breaking the fall and it worked like a champ :beer:

I did get the head on for a mock up for coil & injector selection, nothing torqued to spec yet.

Coil was from my buddy's TSI and is too tall for the Scirocco mani, looks like 1.8t will be the winner, possibly even 24v VR, still up in the air...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

do you know for a fact that the coils clear the intake manifold?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> do you know for a fact that the coils clear the intake manifold?


Nope, need to have a 1.8t coil here and have the VC holes bored to fit, then some trimming should do it. The only area for concern is on cyl 1, cause the coil will have to be clocked to clear the oil cap


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I suggest you go do some thiefing at the Junk yard then.. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I suggest you go do some thiefing at the Junk yard then.. :beer:


I wish I could find a 1.8t in the JY, wanna see about the fuel rail and possibly running shorter injectors to get the rail under the mani, need injector cups and 1 stock injector to measure...

If you aren't in St Thomas next week, maybe we can hit all the yards :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I think I have to be there by the 7th so it should be ok. I get to ride on the Corrolla!!! yeah!!


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Chad that engine looks like a museum piece... bravo for your obsessive pursuit of perfection. :beer:

And Happy Twenty-11!! :beer::beer:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Chad, I'll check my stash of parts, pretty sure I got a rail laying around I can send you.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

pej said:


> Chad that engine looks like a museum piece... bravo for your obsessive pursuit of perfection. :beer:


^^ Indeed, well done Chad, well done :thumbup:
What about that cam pulley, cleaning or replacing?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Chad that engine looks like a museum piece... bravo for your obsessive pursuit of perfection. :beer:
> 
> And Happy Twenty-11!! :beer::beer:


Thanks Jared and Happy 2011 to you too :beer:



16vgti2 said:


> Chad, I'll check my stash of parts, pretty sure I got a rail laying around I can send you.


Cool, I have a BBM 16v, but it's soo freakin beefy, would like it to be a tad sleeker :thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Indeed, well done Chad, well done :thumbup:
> What about that cam pulley, cleaning or replacing?


Thanks Nick and don't you worry bout that pulley, gonna be painted hopefully this week along with more misc engine/misc suspension parts  I wanted it together only for mock purposes, I plan to install the motor and tranny w/o the head...


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

This thread is pure inspiration 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

EmoGti2.0 said:


> This thread is pure inspiration


:thumbup:


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

Too bad my 16v turbo project is on hold after being hit by an oil truck yesterday 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

EmoGti2.0 said:


> Too bad my 16v turbo project is on hold after being hit by an oil truck yesterday


Ouch, that really sukks, I hope no-one was hurt and the carnage wasn't too bad


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

Lol well can you see the pictures? And no one was hurt luckily sense in was waiting for the light and he wanted to get in my lane

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Get a Euro intake mani! They look so much cooler! Haha!

Also you should shave the casting seams! :thumbup:

Nice work Chad! :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

EmoGti2.0 said:


> Lol well can you see the pictures? And no one was hurt luckily sense in was waiting for the light and he wanted to get in my lane


Gotcha, not tooo bad, but still sukks, new fender and door and you should be in business and since it was a commercial truck you should be covered to the max 



dogger said:


> Get a Euro intake mani! They look so much cooler! Haha!
> 
> Also you should shave the casting seams! :thumbup:
> 
> Nice work Chad! :beer:


Thanks James! :beer:

I think the 50mm would definitely be too fat for the coilpacks, the 1.8t ones anyway, plus they want a pretty penny for it, could probly get a short runner at the same price, I'd like an S2...

Also, the only reason the intake and VC aren't painted is because they are going to be modded, getting rid of part of the lower pipe with the extra injector(dunno what it's called), TB flange will need to be welded on and VC will need to be bored, plus a few more that I can't think of right now... That is some of the plan anyway, but will all depend on what my welding guys say.

When you cleaned up the casting marks, did it look funny with having the rest of it being sand cast? Figured it may look a little strange smooth then cast???


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

That extra injector port is perfect for a gm air intake temp sensor if you're going standalone. That's where I put mine in my megasquirted 16v setup in my mk2


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> That extra injector port is perfect for a gm air intake temp sensor if you're going standalone. That's where I put mine in my megasquirted 16v setup in my mk2


Nls makes block off plates for isv and cold start that re tapped for vacuum. I'm sure you could retap it for a gm sensor


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> That extra injector port is perfect for a gm air intake temp sensor if you're going standalone. That's where I put mine in my megasquirted 16v setup in my mk2


I wouldn't have thought you could get a "real" value in that location and was going to put a port on the intake boost tube :thumbup: Please let me know tho, haven't looked into it yet, behn drankin :biggrinsanta:......Corona FTW :beer:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I wouldn't have thought you could get a "real" value in that location and was going to put a port on the intake boost tube :thumbup: Please let me know tho, haven't looked into it yet, behn drankin :biggrinsanta:......Corona FTW :beer:



I was getting good readings from mine


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> I was getting good readings from mine


Guess it is right before the head, always up for options... Which car did you snake that from and what mod did you have to do to fit it?


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Guess it is right before the head, always up for options... Which car did you snake that from and what mod did you have to do to fit it?


Came up with it on my own believe it or not lol. I just took a piece of aluminum and threaded it for the sensor and screwed the plate in


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

Yah dude it should be all good. That and the rear quater panel 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Came up with it on my own believe it or not lol. I just took a piece of aluminum and threaded it for the sensor and screwed the plate in


Sweet, I have access to stock aluminum, but which sensor did you use? Like I said, I'm just not that far along yet :beer:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/gm-open-element-iat-sensor-with-pigtail-p-62.html


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/gm-open-element-iat-sensor-with-pigtail-p-62.html


Perfect, may be ordering a trigger wheel from them too if my Lupo trigger doesn't come thru, but was really just thinking about what I could grab at the junkyard from a later model GM


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks James! :beer:
> 
> I think the 50mm would definitely be too fat for the coilpacks, the 1.8t ones anyway, plus they want a pretty penny for it, could probly get a short runner at the same price, I'd like an S2...
> 
> ...


50mm intake manis are easy (easier) to find here, its quite heavy part as you know, but let me know if you'd be interested in one


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> 50mm intake manis are easy (easier) to find here, its quite heavy part as you know, but let me know if you'd be interested in one


Thanks Nick, will do :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking good Chad!

It is best to place the IAT as close to the TB as possible. This is where velocity is high and changes are calculated more rapidly. I am sure it will work in the cold start inj, but I personally would place it closer to the TB. More work? yes. More betta? yes. 

Also, FYI: for boost you need the open element IAT, not the closed element one found in most GM cars. DIY sells them both and they both have the same form factor.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Looking good Chad!
> 
> It is best to place the IAT as close to the TB as possible. This is where velocity is high and changes are calculated more rapidly. I am sure it will work in the cold start inj, but I personally would place it closer to the TB. More work? yes. More betta? yes.
> 
> Also, FYI: for boost you need the open element IAT, not the closed element one found in most GM cars. DIY sells them both and they both have the same form factor.


Kinda what I was thinking on flow, but thanks for the props and info, hope you guys had a Happy New Year!!!

I won't be up your way tomorrow to drop off the stuff, so we will figure it out, not like either of us will need it any time soon


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

No prob. I am sure we will be meeting up sometime soon.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> No prob. I am sure we will be meeting up sometime soon.


:thumbup: but only 2 :beer:'s if you're driving the C .......:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

haha, exactly... or there abouts


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> haha, exactly... or there abouts


:laugh:

+ a few Coronas and isolating a few imperfections...



















RIP homies... :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

shave the rain tray u pu ssy.......no wait! then u wouldnt be Skuttle


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> shave the rain tray u pu ssy


You're more of a man if you have to sand behind the strut tower 

+1 structural support, meh negras dommis :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

There was a guy that posted awhile back on the 16v forums his install for coilpacks. IIRC he shaved part of the raised fins on the VC to clear as well. 

As far as shaving the casting seams you can't tell where the manifold was shaved. I had mine sandblasted after and the wrinkle black powder coating probably hid any differences in the surface. I would highly recommend power coating that and the VC since they will not hold up well in paint no matter how well you prep them. I regretted not doing my IM the first time around.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> There was a guy that posted awhile back on the 16v forums his install for coilpacks. IIRC he shaved part of the raised fins on the VC to clear as well.
> 
> As far as shaving the casting seams you can't tell where the manifold was shaved. I had mine sandblasted after and the wrinkle black powder coating probably hid any differences in the surface. I would highly recommend power coating that and the VC since they will not hold up well in paint no matter how well you prep them. I regretted not doing my IM the first time around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

+1 on shaving the fins on the VC.. they look so much cooler. 
I did that with a Die-grinder. 





































eace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> +1 on shaving the fins on the VC.. they look so much cooler.
> I did that with a Die-grinder.
> 
> eace:


 You can still see where the fins were, weird... Plus, I like the fins, they are going to be brushed aluminum on black VC :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

You can always see the fins unless you chrome the VC. notice those are 2 different VC I de-finned. 
One has tabs along the front and back of it and the other one, doesnt.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I like the fins too.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> I like the fins too.


 :thumbup: 

Grinded, filled and hand sanded my a$$ off today. One more light round with the bay and she will be ready for paint


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Between all of this body work, sponging off the government, and drinking Corona you are officially Mexican!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Between all of this body work, sponging off the government, and drinking Corona you are officially Mexican!


 Well, although I don't agree 100%, nice analogy :sly:.......:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You're not 100% since you don't carry Tapitio with you everywhere you go.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> You're not 100% since you don't carry Tapitio with you everywhere you go.


 I would if I could :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

pej said:


> Chad that engine looks like a museum piece... bravo for your obsessive pursuit of perfection. :beer:
> 
> And Happy Twenty-11!! :beer::beer:


 THIS:thumbup:.. You make it look like clockwork :screwy: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5123899-FS-G60-Aluminum-Fuel-Rail 

if this rail would have any chance of working I would sent it to you for price of shipping 
LMK 

I got some bad news about my car :banghead: 
but the engine is still right on point will keep you updated 

Keep it up mexican 








:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> THIS:thumbup:.. You make it look like clockwork :screwy:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5123899-FS-G60-Aluminum-Fuel-Rail
> 
> ...


 Matt, what happened to your car? 

Gonna pass on the rail bro, thanks for the offer, did you just see me post mine up? :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

pics of the bay already! And yes.. he is a Chad is a Mexican and thats not a bad thing. :thumbup: 

This guy is mexican... 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










obviously if Chad had a girlfriend, that dude would be banging her too.. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> obviously if Chad had a girlfriend, that dude would be banging her too.. :laugh:


 I LOL'd :laugh: 

Pics of the bay tomorrow when I hit the last few imperfections  Final primer coat tomorrow for sure :beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

female drivers happened (she ran a red light NOT yellow light a solid RED light my light was green down the block.) 
:banghead: 

at least the irony of it being a mk4 was funny I guess  

pls no negative camber jokes :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> female drivers happened (she ran a red light NOT yellow light a solid RED light my light was green down the block.)
> :banghead:
> 
> at least the irony of it being a mk4 was funny I guess


 That really sukks dood, I hope no-one was hurt... How bad is the damage? 



bingbongplop3 said:


> pls no negative camber jokes :facepalm:


 :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a few parts today


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

What turbo did you settle on?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> What turbo did you settle on?


 Precision 5857sp :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

ic:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got a few parts today


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Precision 5857sp :thumbup:


 That a boy!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wash with gasoline (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good, time to start thinking about how to make your v/c breather


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

wash with gasoline said:


> Looking good, time to start thinking about how to make your v/c breather


 Do I need one?  

I have a block breather...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sellout  :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> sellout  :laugh:


 What, there's PS rack components in there  

Changing my vehicle description now :laugh:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Do I need one?
> 
> I have a block breather...


 As far as my research shows, yes you need both for the 16V. I went the ugly beetle breather route, but I think most people tap the VC. I'm also considering modding the rear charger bracket to function as the block breather, but seeing as you're a turncoat and are ditching the g-ladder you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

NB breather (as ugly as it is) works well if you also have a block breather. Tapping the VC is ok, but w/o a baffle you can get a lot of mist come out of it. 

The factory block breather works well, but with the G60 brkt, you will def need to tap through it like I did and craft your own. Just go as big as possible..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> As far as my research shows, yes you need both for the 16V. I went the ugly beetle breather route, but I think most people tap the VC. I'm also considering modding the rear charger bracket to function as the block breather


 Did not know this :beer: 



Hemingway'sToe said:


> , but seeing as you're a turncoat and are ditching the g-ladder you don't need to worry about that.


 :laugh: I'd still rock a G-Ladder  



sdezego said:


> NB breather (as ugly as it is) works well if you also have a block breather. Tapping the VC is ok, but w/o a baffle you can get a lot of mist come out of it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Now your car won't be fly like a G60 anymore.  

But I still support you! :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Do I need one?
> 
> I have a block breather...


 
Yes you will need to vent the VC. Block breather won't be enough.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

just did a search, question answered...


----------



## wash with gasoline (Mar 10, 2010)

From what i have read on it you need one. Some people don't run one with success, but for a daily i think the pressure will get to your seals and you will develop leaks. 

If you go the beetle breather route you should make a baffle for the cam lobe that shoots oil rite into it... 

The other thing i don't like about the beetle breather (besides the ugly factor) is that it is held on by tiny spring loaded wire run threw a plastic housing. If you dont have your breather hose attached to the engine after it comes off the breather it likes to flex and leak oil :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

wash with gasoline said:


> From what i have read on it you need one. Some people don't run one with success, but for a daily i think the pressure will get to your seals and you will develop leaks.
> 
> If you go the beetle breather route you should make a baffle for the cam lobe that shoots oil rite into it...
> 
> The other thing i don't like about the beetle breather (besides the ugly factor) is that it is held on by tiny spring loaded wire run threw a plastic housing. If you dont have your breather hose attached to the engine after it comes off the breather it likes to flex and leak oil :banghead:


 I would rather incorporate one than develop issues down the road. I still need to mod the VC for coilpacks, so I will look into where may be a good location. Not very fond of the looks for the NB breather either :facepalm: 

I did some research and it seems as if folks are only having issues with it because they ran a different crank case breather and I am running the metal breather with the baffle & side port. But also read where someone believed it to be boost creep past the valve stem seals???


----------



## wash with gasoline (Mar 10, 2010)

Im still figuring out this stuff to :laugh: 

From what ive seen, people have luck with welding bungs on the top of the valve cover above the exhaust cam in between the lobes. 

If you put a bung on the end of the valve cover by the cam chain you get a lot of oil in the blow by 

I have a extra valve cover i am going to play with when i have time, in the meantime my nb breather works. ...its just a leaky piece of crap


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got a few parts today


 Seems good to be unemployed :sly:....:laugh: 

J/K, Nice work man, cant wait to see that bay painted  :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

wash with gasoline said:


> Im still figuring out this stuff to :laugh:
> 
> From what ive seen, people have luck with welding bungs on the top of the valve cover above the exhaust cam in between the lobes.
> 
> ...


 Exactly what I was thinking, read thru one of Dogger's threads last night and some of the suggestions, sounds like top of the VC would be ideal... I've still got some time and will do more research before I make a decision, lemme know what you come up with in the meantime :thumbup: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Seems good to be unemployed :sly:....:laugh:
> 
> J/K, Nice work man, cant wait to see that bay painted  :thumbup:


 Yes, it is, while everyone is at work, I am doin werk  

Looking to spray color on Friday, as long as it's not windy, forecast temps look good, supposed to be just below 70* :thumbup: 

Will be in full primer this afternoon, wish I wasn't such a damn perfectionist with it :banghead: sand :banghead: fill :banghead: primer :banghead: sand some more :facepalm:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, read thru one of Dogger's threads last night and some of the suggestions, sounds like top of the VC would be ideal... I've still got some time and will do more research before I make a decision, lemme know what you come up with in the meantime :thumbup:


 Yea, I recommended to him that he go back to the factory metal breather. Mo betta. Removing the factory one in place for something else is asking for trouble on a 16v (Even N/A due to it's high compression, etc). G60 guys have no choice, but to custom. 

A bung in the VC should be fine as long as it is parallel to the cam rotation and provided some baffle or shield is welded in. This can make a nice addition to the stock block breather and add some breathing room (pun intended). I will look at my 16v VC and see what might make sense. 




Sr. Karmann said:


> Looking to spray color on Friday, as long as it's not windy, forecast temps look good, supposed to be just below 70* :thumbup:


 Better recheck, I think there is a front moving past us into you... It is been crappy and overcast here for and continues. Can't spray my new 70mm Lip yet :banghead: 




Sr. Karmann said:


> wish I wasn't such a damn perfectionist with it :banghead: sand :banghead: fill :banghead: primer :banghead: sand some more :facepalm:


 Will be worth it in the end! You have come this far, no sense stopping :thumbup:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

sdezego said:


> Will be worth it in the end! You have come this far, no sense stopping :thumbup:


 x2, of it's not perfect and the way you want it, keep fixing it before paint, do it once, do it right


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I still think Skuttle needs a G60 Syncro Passat Wagon  and the Corrado to have "Offical G Charger Support Vehicle" stickerz 

Precision was a really good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> I still think Skuttle needs a G60 Syncro Passat Wagon  and the Corrado to have "Offical G Charger Support Vehicle" stickerz
> 
> Precision was a really good choice. :thumbup:


 haha! x2!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Yea, I recommended to him that he go back to the factory metal breather. Mo betta. Removing the factory one in place for something else is asking for trouble on a 16v (Even N/A due to it's high compression, etc). G60 guys have no choice, but to custom.
> 
> A bung in the VC should be fine as long as it is parallel to the cam rotation and provided some baffle or shield is welded in. This can make a nice addition to the stock block breather and add some breathing room (pun intended). I will look at my 16v VC and see what might make sense.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: to all :beer: And you kno how forecasts work in FL, they don't :laugh: 

What I thought was going to be final primer on the bay today is not, more sanding :facepalm:....:laugh: Need higher build primer ... 

Did also have a chance to degrease some more parts and going to prep them for paint this afternoon :thumbup: 



DUBZAK said:


> I still think Skuttle needs a G60 Syncro Passat Wagon  and the Corrado to have "Offical G Charger Support Vehicle" stickerz
> 
> Precision was a really good choice. :thumbup:


 G60 syncro swap on the Corolla? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> vr6 syncro swap on the Corolla? :laugh:


 ftw :laugh:


----------



## 92SLC-T (Nov 27, 2010)

If the weather holds and you want an extra set of hands friday lmk. Cant wait to see yours finished. Sigh mine still sits under the cover... Waiting on uncle Sam to reg it. It's ugly as sin but twice as fast!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ftw :laugh:


  



92SLC-T said:


> If the weather holds and you want an extra set of hands friday lmk. Cant wait to see yours finished. Sigh mine still sits under the cover... Waiting on uncle Sam to reg it. It's ugly as sin but twice as fast!


 on the day-o-paint, now you wanna lend a hand ...............:laugh: J/K bro, ya man, sounds good, should be shooting the bay Friday morning, but still need someone to wire wheel my core support :laugh: 

I still wanna see the cover you picked up, very interested, since my paint is going to isht, need claybar now badddd.... Maybe Saturday ur up fer some quality VRT runs and vids???


----------



## 92SLC-T (Nov 27, 2010)

Ha yup you got me! My plan all along was to wait in the shadows til the last day so I could get my name in the long list of credits and thank you's! I'll bring coffee n coors! Oh ya and def take some vids. Car looks like it ought to be parted out but it's dialed in very well... Oh well that's half the fun right???


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I still think Skuttle needs a G60 Syncro Passat Wagon  and the Corrado to have "Offical G Charger Support Vehicle" stickerz
> 
> Precision was a really good choice. :thumbup:


 
Deep deep down, Chad still haz feelings about the G60...I just know it. If not, why would he still post positive comments about G60 stuff in other threads :sly: ... :laugh: 
Some day he WILL come back with an awesome G60 build that willl suprise us all  


Btw, Chad I may pm you about some questions I have since I'm starting the bay in the MK1 soon


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

92SLC-T said:


> Ha yup you got me! My plan all along was to wait in the shadows til the last day so I could get my name in the long list of credits and thank you's! I'll bring coffee n coors! Oh ya and def take some vids. Car looks like it ought to be parted out but it's dialed in very well... Oh well that's half the fun right???


 :laugh: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Deep deep down, Chad still haz feelings about the G60...I just know it. If not, why would he still post positive comments about G60 stuff in other threads :sly: ... :laugh:
> Some day he WILL come back with an awesome G60 build that willl suprise us all


 I loved my G60 setup and was a hard decision to sell it :thumbup: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Btw, Chad I may pm you about some questions I have since I'm starting the bay in the MK1 soon


 Anytime Nick :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I assume that turbo is the one you emailed me a link to last week when I was slacking on getting back to you?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I assume that turbo is the one you emailed me a link to last week when I was slacking on getting back to you?


 I thought you were just ignoring me again .......:laugh: 

Ya, that was the turbo in question, a little on the large side, but think it will do _just_ fine


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I thought you were just ignoring me again .......:laugh:
> 
> Ya, that was the turbo in question, a little on the large side, but think it will do _just_ fine


 Nah, I wasn't trying to ignore you. 

Turbo size should be good. Just pinch off the wastegate line a bit and enjoy the show :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Nah, I wasn't trying to ignore you.


 Man, I was just bullishtin :laugh: 



TheBurninator said:


> Turbo size should be good. Just pinch off the wastegate line a bit and enjoy the show :laugh:


  

Bay wet sanded and ready for color, 2 minor spots to address in the am and it should be good. Also sanded out the rad support and got a round of primer on, will be shot with the bay, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

u win:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> u win:thumbup:


 :laugh:


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice to stop in and see progress. Is that the billet wheel model PT?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

G60Scuzz said:


> Nice to stop in and see progress. Is that the billet wheel model PT?


 :thumbup::thumbup: to both :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got the "color" on the bay today, too bad it's the "wrong" color :banghead::banghead:......:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: after the shoot of course


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

deff looks a bit dark :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> deff looks a bit dark :banghead:


 YEP :banghead: and I even had the dood that sprayed my car mix the isht :screwy: 

Now I will proceed to get DRUNK!!!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> YEP :banghead: and I even had the dood that sprayed my car mix the isht :screwy:
> 
> Now I will proceed to get DRUNK!!!


 weak sauce man:banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> looks good homie


 Thanks bro :thumbup: 



TheBurninator said:


> weak sauce man:banghead:


 foshizzle.......


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, and let me give Alex some props, here was here super early and a taping fool :thumbup: homie :beer: 

and Jaysen for the use of his brand spankin new compressor, box wasn't even open :beer:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> weak sauce man:banghead:


 Yeah, especially the garbage he drinks...


----------



## 92SLC-T (Nov 27, 2010)

Not a prob bro glad to help. But don't worry it still looks good... IN THE DARK!!! Sorry man had to take one last stab at ya. But seriously that is one impressive bay nonetheless. Could be worse, could be for sale right? Enjoy the brew


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't blame the mixer too fast. The same mixed paint will change shades on you if the pressure was different between both exterior and bay jobs(probably was) and depending on how many coats were used and what clear was used. Especially with metallic colors, ask me how I know


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ein said:


> Yeah, especially the garbage he drinks...


  Yukling right now :screwy: 



92SLC-T said:


> Not a prob bro glad to help. But don't worry it still looks good... IN THE DARK!!! Sorry man had to take one last stab at ya. But seriously that is one impressive bay nonetheless. Could be worse, could be for sale right? Enjoy the brew


 HAHAHA, ja man... :beer: 



16vgti2 said:


> Don't blame the mixer too fast. The same mixed paint will change shades on you if the pressure was different between both exterior and bay jobs(probably was) and depending on how many coats were used and what clear was used. Especially with metallic colors, ask me how I know


 Tried to call my bodyshop guy, but it was 5, was gonna give you a shout to see what your thoughts were, so man, gimme a shout when you can, I still have some base left over... The only reason I proceeded to finish it out was the rad support sitting in the sunlight looked about right and the bay was cast in shadow, but as soon as I pulled the tape, I knew. Funny tho, I had some Omni single stage mixed up awhile ago for the engine parts and was just a tad off from the new respray, but just had a hinge of green in it... Still tho, gimme a shout when you can :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got the "color" on the bay today, too bad it's the "wrong" color


 Whiskey Tango Foxtrot :banghead: 

Other than the color the other problem is that I am not able to see the runs :laugh: 

All kidding aside, looks real good, but eff sake on the color match. No way gun pressure or any user induced variable is going to change the shade that much unless it was a Translucent Candy color. Bad Mix. 

Why did you shoot the clear if it was wrong though? Or was it a single stage?


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

sdezego said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot :banghead:
> 
> Other than the color the other problem is that I am not able to see the runs :laugh:
> 
> ...


 It was a bad mix. The rest of the car was masked off so hard to see between the colors  

clear will also darken the shade on metallics. But this was a bad mix. I was just explaining the different things that can cause the shade difference


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot :banghead:
> 
> Other than the color the other problem is that I am not able to see the runs :laugh:


 Here lemme help you out Shawn. Your eyes must be getting a bit old and tired  










Sorry Chad, had to point it out for the sake of making fun of Shawn's old age :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Mismatched or not, still lookin good, Chad. And props to you for being able to do all this in what I assume is the parking lot at a condo or apartment complex! :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Here lemme help you out Shawn. Your eyes must be getting a bit old and tired
> ...
> Sorry Chad, had to point it out for the sake of making fun of Shawn's old age :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Tough crowd here  


@ 16vgti2: Gotcha and do agree with what you added. 


Again, Still looks really good Chad! Keep up the momentum. :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Tough crowd here
> 
> 
> @ 16vgti2: Gotcha and do agree with what you added.
> ...


 It deff does look good. And if that is the only run is the onei pointed out you are doing better than sean. Besides that will buffout easily


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

pej said:


> Mismatched or not, still lookin good, Chad. And props to you for being able to do all this in what I assume is the parking lot at a condo or apartment complex! :thumbup:


 x2 

the bay looks great anyway, dont worry it will grow on you :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> dont worry it will grow on you :thumbup:


 like a lip herpe


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

pej said:


> like a lip herpe


 :facepalm:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> :facepalm:


 Sorry to go there... :beer:+vortex = amusing posts. Even if they are only amusing to me.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

pej said:


> Sorry to go there... :beer:+vortex = amusing posts. Even if they are only amusing to me.


 it was very amusing! :laugh: but yer not helping my statement


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Chad, bay looks great, regardless of the mismatch :thumbup:..._besides, a lot of people paint their bays different colour than the body, haha _ 

Stupid question maybe but why didn't you shoot the scuttle area


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> it was very amusing! :laugh: but yer not helping my statement


 Right, right. I also didn't mean to make it sound like Chad's bay looks like a herpe. Far from it! :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot :banghead:
> 
> Other than the color the other problem is that I am not able to see the runs :laugh:
> 
> ...


 kinda answered below and I effed up the mix on the last batch of clear, a tad too much reducer :banghead: There are a few runs :facepalm: 



TheBurninator said:


> Here lemme help you out Shawn. Your eyes must be getting a bit old and tired
> 
> Sorry Chad, had to point it out for the sake of making fun of Shawn's old age :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Thanks Burnsy ........:laugh: 



pej said:


> Mismatched or not, still lookin good, Chad. And props to you for being able to do all this in what I assume is the parking lot at a condo or apartment complex! :thumbup:


 Thanks Jared :beer: 



sdezego said:


> Tough crowd here
> 
> @ 16vgti2: Gotcha and do agree with what you added.
> 
> Again, Still looks really good Chad! Keep up the momentum. :beer:


 :laugh: Thanks Shawn :beer: 



bingbongplop3 said:


> x2
> 
> the bay looks great anyway, dont worry it will grow on you :thumbup:


 Not staying like that, plus the rad support was painted and shows on the outside of the car, I will go down to my bodyshop and see if dood will mix me a better batch 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad, bay looks great, regardless of the mismatch :thumbup:..._besides, a lot of people paint their bays different colour than the body, haha _
> 
> Stupid question maybe but why didn't you shoot the scuttle area


 Thanks Nick, didn't shoot the raintray, cause it will be getting one of dogger's covers, found one locally


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

if that is your only run then I wouldn't worry about it. Are you going to redo it in the correct color or just keep what you have now?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> if that is your only run then I wouldn't worry about it. Are you going to redo it in the correct color or just keep what you have now?


 not the only one, there are a few, not too bad considering this was my first time spraying 2 stage. and yes, it will be corrected to match, not really a big deal, just sukks to have to do it twice


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

B+C can be tough with all of those angles and directions. Plus, when you start laying the clear and the stuff start popping, there is a fine line between coats and how much to lay on


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Thanks Nick, didn't shoot the raintray, cause it will be getting one of dogger's covers, found one locally


 Finally :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> B+C can be tough with all of those angles and directions. Plus, when you start laying the clear and the stuff start popping, there is a fine line between coats and how much to lay on


 Ya, it was a PITA and hard to see cause it got cloudy in the bay with all the clear in the air


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I took the paint down to the bodyshop today and he agreed color was off, even sprayed a test panel and compared to my fuel door. It is in the process of being corrected with a new quart sprayable and moar clear 

The sanding continues :banghead:...........:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I took the paint down to the bodyshop today and he agreed color was off, even sprayed a test panel and compared to my fuel door. It is in the process of being corrected with a new quart sprayable and moar clear
> 
> The sanding continues :banghead:...........:laugh:


opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> opcorn: :beer:


Hope you got a big bag of popcorn


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Hope you got a big bag of popcorn












:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

redyellowwhite said:


> :laugh:


bawhahahaha


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I took the paint down to the bodyshop today and he agreed color was off, even sprayed a test panel and compared to my fuel door. It is in the process of being corrected with a new quart sprayable and moar clear
> 
> *The sanding continues* :banghead:...........:laugh:


Bah.. you know you like it... 










*Further poof that Chad is indeed a mexican...*. :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

xtremevdub said:


> Bah.. you know you like it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that just made my day


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Bah.. you know you like it...
> 
> *Further poof that Chad is indeed a mexican...*. :laugh:


HAHAHA, was wondering when and where that pic was gonna emerge :laugh:



eurosportgti said:


> that just made my day


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

looks nice and warm in FL.....we r bracing for another storm up north:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: .....and its flippin cold here!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> that just made my day


x2 :laugh: 


_edit: Hey, looks like I'm not the only "skinny" person here :sly: ..... _


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You can also effect the shade by how much you reduce the paint. The more reducer the thinner and lighter the paint will be. 

I can totally relate to this since I went through similar problems but mine was too light thanks to the paint I used being reduced before I used it without telling me. :banghead:

How come you didn't remove the plastic trim pieces on the hood latches and the plastic inserts for the headlight screws on the radiator support? 

Looks good! Enjoy it while its all fresh and perfect!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> x2 :laugh:
> 
> 
> _edit: Hey, looks like I'm not the only "skinny" person here :sly: ..... _


:laugh:



dogger said:


> You can also effect the shade by how much you reduce the paint. The more reducer the thinner and lighter the paint will be.
> 
> I can totally relate to this since I went through similar problems but mine was too light thanks to the paint I used being reduced before I used it without telling me. :banghead:
> 
> ...


Ya, he actually gave me a sprayable quart and went back yesterday and he had me a new batch mixed up that was on the money, but wasn't there to hook me up with more clear, need to go pick it up...

Didn't feel like drilling out the rivets on those parts and look great taped and you will never see the headlight screw pieces 

Thanks man, I'm planning the respray for next week :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow you are becoming full on Mexican. Taping what can be removed easily and painting over pieces just because someone won't see them?  

You know most of the passenger frame rail and firewall can't be seen once the motors in...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Wow you are becoming full on Mexican. Taping what can be removed easily and painting over pieces just because someone won't see them?
> 
> You know most of the passenger frame rail and firewall can't be seen once the motors in...


:facepalm: 

feel free to come inspect my work when it is done


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

A little more wire wheeling today, the last of the PITA parts, yes I am a glutton for punishment :laugh: sorry Alex, procrastinating on your vents cause you have a "running" Corrado 










Primed...










And I hope you all agree this color matches a lil better :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> A little more wire wheeling today, the last of the PITA parts, yes I am a glutton for punishment :laugh: sorry Alex, procrastinating on your vents cause you have a "running" Corrado


Why dont you color match that **** too? I mean, auto paint is stronger than spray paint. And since you could barely see it, it may look alright.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Why dont you color match that **** too? I mean, auto paint is stronger than spray paint. And since you could barely see it, it may look alright.


haven't been using spray paint


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

alrighty then. you get my approval. :thumbup:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

yup thats paint looks right on to me


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> alrighty then. you get my approval. :thumbup:


I'll be using the same stuff I've used for all the rest of the suspension parts and block, the single stage SEM Rat Rod black :thumbup: Trying not to rattlecan anything in there and still debating whether to keep the wrinkled booster or not...



Rozy said:


> yup thats paint looks right on to me


:thumbup:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'll be using the same stuff I've used for all the rest of the suspension parts and block, the single stage SEM Rat Rod black :thumbup: Trying not to rattlecan anything in there and still debating whether to keep the wrinkled booster or not...
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


You should paint match the booster to the bay now that you have a color match.

:beer::beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

day1134 said:


> You should paint match the booster to the bay now that you have a color match.
> 
> :beer::beer:


Agreed.

leave the bracket for it wrinkled for contrast


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> You should paint match the booster to the bay now that you have a color match.
> 
> :beer::beer:





TheBurninator said:


> Agreed.
> 
> leave the bracket for it wrinkled for contrast


Not gonna colormatch, I want to offset the aluminum MC


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Not gonna colormatch, I want to offset the aluminum MC


Polishing the MC?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Polishing the MC?


C'mon now Burnsy, I thought you knew me better than that, *I polish nothing*


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *I polish nothing*


What about knobs? Sorry I couldn't resist... :laugh:

The new paint def looks like a color match - lookin good as always! :thumbup:


----------



## 88Redroc (Jun 16, 2008)

Chad, the C is lookin' sharp! The bay looks _fantastic_. 

I miss workin' on mine...  I do all my Corrado dreamin' through you buddy! Don't stop!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> What about knobs? Sorry I couldn't resist... :laugh:
> 
> The new paint def looks like a color match - lookin good as always! :thumbup:


..........:laugh: 

Thanks Jared :thumbup:............:beer:



88Redroc said:


> Chad, the C is lookin' sharp! The bay looks _fantastic_.
> 
> I miss workin' on mine...  I do all my Corrado dreamin' through you buddy! Don't stop!


Thanks Dave, just wish I could start bolting up some of these freshly painted suspension parts  Bay should be re-shot by mid week next week


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

pej said:


> ... lookin good as always! :thumbup:


x2, great work Chad :thumbup:


----------



## 92SLC-T (Nov 27, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> A little more wire wheeling today, the last of the PITA parts, yes I am a glutton for punishment :laugh: sorry Alex, procrastinating on your vents cause you have a "running" Corrado
> 
> 
> Ha! Yea I need my vents asap 4 my ac delete C in winter. Btw is it your turn to push me around the parking lot or mine?? Damn I forget. Sure mine starts, but it's also worth more as parts!!! :banghead: one day.... One day.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> x2, great work Chad :thumbup:


Thanks Nick 



92SLC-T said:


> Ha! Yea I need my vents asap 4 my ac delete C in winter. Btw is it your turn to push me around the parking lot or mine?? Damn I forget. Sure mine starts, but it's also worth more as parts!!! :banghead: one day.... One day.....


HAHA, started in on the vents the other day, got one taken apart and one strip cut, but didn't have a drill bit right there next to me and I decided, this was just too damn technical for the day and went off to stripping paint, but wasn't too eager to pull my transmission out and start degreasing that :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I know you're more of an engine build priority, "looks come 2nd" guy etc - you get my point - but I was wondering today: do you have a 16V grille badge???


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I know you're more of an engine build priority, "looks come 2nd" guy etc - you get my point - but I was wondering today: do you have a 16V grille badge???


HAHA, you know looks come first :laugh:

Naw, gonna remain badgeless, may put a 2.0T in there somewhere if I'm feeling frisky, but doubt it. I like to keep my victims guessing :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> HAHA, you know looks come first :laugh:
> 
> Naw, gonna remain badgeless, may put a 2.0T in there somewhere if I'm feeling frisky, but doubt it. I like to keep my victims guessing :laugh:


LOL, ok :laugh:...I was cleaning my spare Corrado parts room yesterday and was trying to find my 16V grille badge...didn't find it yet but If I do and you want it, its yourz


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> LOL, ok :laugh:...I was cleaning my spare Corrado parts room yesterday and was trying to find my 16V grille badge...didn't find it yet but If I do and you want it, its yourz


:thumbup:......:beer:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

hey man whats up? im posting it here because u must have a billion mess. and i couldnt write u lol..i wanted to know if u can replace a pass. drive axle for me and if so how much? im in need to replace it


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Clean out your damn inbox Chatty Cathy


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> feel free to come inspect my work when it is done


You wouldn't want that... :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rozy said:


> hey man whats up? im posting it here because u must have a billion mess. and i couldnt write u lol..i wanted to know if u can replace a pass. drive axle for me and if so how much? im in need to replace it


Sorry, been busy shooting at poor defenseless ducks in the everglades this weekend. 

I don't have all the tools handy for an axle, sorry.



sdezego said:


> Clean out your damn inbox Chatty Cathy


Cleaned 



dogger said:


> You wouldn't want that... :laugh:


You can, you just have to bring yours ...........:laugh:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Sorry, been busy shooting at poor defenseless ducks in the everglades this weekend.
> 
> I don't have all the tools handy for an axle, sorry.
> 
> ...


no problem buddy


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

EFFIN HUMIDITY, can't spray today and the future forecast does not look promising :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

/rant, thanks :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

what ? no sun and hot there ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> what ? no sun and hot there ? :laugh::laugh:


sun and hot ......:laugh:

It rained a lot yesterday and even sprinkled on me today, so it is *huuuuuumid* I did break out the diesel and degreased my transmission and some other items, getting them all ready for paint  May mix in a beer or three :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> EFFIN HUMIDITY, can't spray today and the future forecast does not look promising :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> /rant, thanks :laugh:


:laugh:




Sr. Karmann said:


> sun and hot ......:laugh:
> 
> It rained a lot yesterday and even sprinkled on me today, so it is *huuuuuumid* I did break out the diesel and degreased my transmission and some other items, getting them all ready for paint  *May mix in a beer or three* :beer:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: and


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: and


It _was_ 3 beers exactly, some Bush Light my buddy brought down, yuk, but feelin ok now :laugh:

I officially hate diesel and degreasing as much as I hate sanding now, and there is still a little more to go on both :banghead:

Also, wish I woulda snapped a pic, but... I found 2 small pieces of broken metal when I cleaned out the grease from one of my CV flanges, weird and hope it was from my old CV's :facepalm:

Humidity is now down to 60% @ 82*, and the wind died, hope it will be just like this tomorrow opcorn:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Humidity is now down to 60% @ 82*, and the wind died, hope it will be just like this tomorrow opcorn:


Back on track as a weather thread - gooooooood... goooood. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Back on track as a weather thread - gooooooood... goooood. :laugh:


Really wish it wasn't so damn important


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Really wish it wasn't so damn important


Believe me I understand - 31 years sweatin' it out down there year round. :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Believe me I understand - 31 years sweatin' it out down there year round. :banghead:


bah, I just need it to co-operate for the driveway build ........:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Better hope the weather improves soon or A.D.D.am will catch up to you. :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...some Bush Light


srsly? I wont even use that crap to wash out my glass before pouring in a good beer


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Better hope the weather improves soon or A.D.D.am will catch up to you. :laugh:


:laugh:



sdezego said:


> srsly? I wont even use that crap to wash out my glass before pouring in a good beer


unfortunately so, it was pretty bad, and I still can't decide whether it was better than no beer at all :facepalm:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately so, it was pretty bad, and I still can't decide whether it was better than no beer at all :facepalm:


No beer at all would have been a better choice. Fo sho.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> No beer at all would have been a better choice. Fo sho.


It tastes different when wearing a camo hat :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

sdezego said:


> srsly? I wont even use that crap to wash out my glass before pouring in a good beer



It would tarnish the taste of good beer if you did that. Of course we are talking to a guy who drinks Corona... :facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys :laugh:

Burn's thread was about turtles, Skuttle's thread is all about bears, Pej's thead is about weather info, and I forgot what Adam's thread is about :laugh:

I guess p.56 is devoted to non-build stuff...lets hope p.57 brings something new :sly:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You guys :laugh:
> 
> Burn's thread was about turtles, Skuttle's thread is all about bears, Pej's thead is about weather info, and I forgot what Adam's thread is about :laugh:
> 
> I guess p.56 is devoted to non-build stuff...lets hope p.57 brings something new :sly:


I can turtle this thread if you would like :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> I can turtle this thread if you would like :laugh:


...........


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> srsly? I wont even use that crap to wash out my glass before pouring in a good beer


x2:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You guys :laugh:
> 
> Burn's thread was about turtles, Skuttle's thread is all about bears, Pej's thead is about weather info, and I forgot what Adam's thread is about :laugh:
> 
> I guess p.56 is devoted to non-build stuff...lets hope p.57 brings something new :sly:


Beers Nicky, Beers :laugh:.......:beer::beer::beer:

Still planning to shoot today, whether it be random parts or just the bay, humidity is @ 93% right now :facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Beers Nicky, Beers :laugh:.......:beer::beer::beer:


Dammit  ...........:laugh:




Sr. Karmann said:


> Still planning to shoot today, whether it be random parts or just the bay, humidity is @ 93% right now :facepalm:


That's the spirit :thumbup: Love to see painted/clean parts


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You guys :laugh:
> 
> Burn's thread was about turtles, Skuttle's thread is all about bears, Pej's thead is about weather info, and I forgot what Adam's thread is about :laugh:
> 
> I guess p.56 is devoted to non-build stuff...lets hope p.57 brings something new :sly:


Dead hookers?? :what:

But where to put them?? 

:laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> It tastes different when wearing a camo hat :laugh:


Wearing a camo hat changes a_ lot _of things.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Wearing a camo hat changes a_ lot _of things.


That it does, that it does 

After a few snags this morning and compressor woes (yes Jay, this compressor needs to be returned) I shot the bay, *again* and it is by far perfect, but the color matches and is acceptable for a driveway build IMO... A little more trash in the finish this time around and I think my auto body guy skimped on the actual paint and I got a really reduced version from the first go around, acted funny and was only able do do "uber" light coats, so I can see some sanding scratches from the 400 grit I used :banghead: But on the bright side of things, I had no runs and only one minor sag that is not noticeable, here are the pics...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice 
Trully admire your work buddy, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Very nice
> Trully admire your work buddy, keep it up :thumbup:


Thanks Nick, really hoping to have the motor in next week, but for now :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Came out pretty good sir. I applaud your driveway spray :laugh:. Let me know if you need any help putting the motor in you new what digits to dial.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Came out pretty good sir. I applaud your driveway spray :laugh:. Let me know if you need any help putting the motor in you new what digits to dial.


Thanks Nelson :thumbup:...........:beer:

Sorry I missed ur birthday bro, so Happy Belated Birthday :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

looks really good bro really looking forward to working with you.:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rozy said:


> looks really good bro really looking forward to working with you.:thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 92SLC-T (Nov 27, 2010)

Very impressive indeed. :beer: :beer: s tomorrow for your long hours of hard work and my long minutes of taping off the lines. The 4 day bay(and change) is complete! Oh and dibs on that sweet custom German hood support!!!!!


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

That's looking bad ass Chad!! Mines next, right?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

92SLC-T said:


> Very impressive indeed. :beer: :beer: s tomorrow for your long hours of hard work and my long minutes of taping off the lines. The 4 day bay(and change) is complete! Oh and dibs on that sweet custom German hood support!!!!!


Thanks Alex, see you tomorrow :beer: You can't haz my hood prop 



Choppa6 said:


> That's looking bad ass Chad!! Mines next, right?


Thanks Steve and sure man, I'll come up that way and shave your bay, all you have to do is supply me with beer, degrease, strip, sand and prep while I kick back with a few cold ones  I am officially done with that stuff for a long time, unless the $$ is right  or in your case beer :laugh:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well then..............we got this frikkin bad ass pub up here that has 78 beers on tap, and another 100 of various tastes. Now I happen to to werk there on a reg basis! So, heres the plan. Get you up here, plant you at the bar for a few days with an open tab, I will degrease ect...... get mad, meet you at the bar, drink myself even dumber and continue werk. I figure at this pace, in 5 months I will be ready for you to start!!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:beer: Chad. I bet you are getting hammered tonight now that that job is done


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Well then..............we got this frikkin bad ass pub up here that has 78 beers on tap, and another 100 of various tastes. Now I happen to to werk there on a reg basis! So, heres the plan. Get you up here, plant you at the bar for a few days with an open tab, I will degrease ect...... get mad, meet you at the bar, drink myself even dumber and continue werk. I figure at this pace, in 5 months I will be ready for you to start!!


Sweet, 5 months worth of free drinking, may need to go ahead and put myself on a liver donor list :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> :beer: Chad. I bet you are getting hammered tonight now that that job is done


:laugh: You are right, went and grabbed a 6 pack while I was waiting for the base to dry, killed that, and passed out, woke up to eat, then right back to sleep. Got ur text, looks like you had some MS fun last night ........And drinking some good beer to boot :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: You are right, went and grabbed a 6 pack while I was waiting for the base to dry, killed that, and passed out, woke up to eat, then right back to sleep. ...:beer:


^^ That's life, lol :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ That's life, lol :thumbup: :laugh:


Thatz called getting old ......:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thatz called getting old ......:laugh:


old man







:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> old man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

great-granddad or grandchad :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> great-granddad or grandchad :laugh::laugh:


:laugh: not quite yet :laugh:

Couldn't paint today, so I worked on my HVAC, cleaned the crap out of the unit, put some foil tape on the two blend doors and dropped in the new heater core in, got it all back together and tossed it back in the car, now to just find all the hardware to bolt it in :facepalm: I've got parts EVERYWHERE, so tomorrow, I think I will go back thru all my stuff and put it in one spot :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Looking good chad. I have to say uve made great progress in a short time. Ive been out of the game for a week or so because im moving and my laptop fell off the work bench, landed on my coffee and ruined my hard drive. Keep it up homie:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> Looking good chad. I have to say uve made great progress in a short time. Ive been out of the game for a week or so because im moving and my laptop fell off the work bench, landed on my coffee and ruined my hard drive. Keep it up homie:thumbup:


Ouch, that sukks... 

Thanks for the props man, she's almost ready for some mad assembly


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ouch, that sukks... Thanks for the props man, she's almost ready for some mad assembly


cant wait to see it!:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> cant wait to see it!:beer:


I can't wait to hear it :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

One Comment. It is best to extend the foil tape a tad past the size of the doors. This adds an extra little flap that helps seal and mimics what the foam did.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> One Comment. It is best to extend the foil tape a tad past the size of the doors. This adds an extra little flap that helps seal and mimics what the foam did.


I was thinking that Shawn, I remember seeing that one pic, but without the doors out it might have been problematic. Plus if I did miss a spot, or was so sealed and had a tiny gap, wouldn't it be likely to whistle?

Found the hardware, HVAC installed completely, pics up tomorrow, _maybe_ :sly:......:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I doubt it mattes much either way and I doubt seriously there would be any noise or whistle either way. When I did mine I just figured I wanted to do my best to keep the hot **** in the hot box and the cold **** in the cold box :laugh: w/o an unwanted mixing.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I doubt it mattes much either way and I doubt seriously there would be any noise or whistle either way. When I did mine I just figured I wanted to do my best to keep the hot **** in the hot box and the cold **** in the cold box :laugh: w/o an unwanted mixing.


keep the cold **** in the cold box like :beer:??? Now I get it....:laugh:

It should be 10x better than it was, but I was rocking no heater core since day 1, so we'll see. Also tried to put some foam tape on two spots with ill result, had to peel that crap back out of there, one at the fresh air opening and one on the tunnel, what a PITA


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Good werk C! I have put in a "request" for a liver, waiting for a reply. Wal- Mart should have some for sale! They have everything!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Good werk C! I have put in a "request" for a liver, waiting for a reply. Wal- Mart should have some for sale! They have everything!!


Perfect


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Chad's build:










Matt givin' the finger: 










:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad's build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Pulled out all the stuff tossed about and did a little organizing today, gonna be working on a rolling chassis by the end of the week if the weather holds up


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad's build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMFAO


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no pics here ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> no pics here ?


 as you wish  

Core support not shown, but I assure you it looks good  

I think this is the last of the suspension bits to have a rolling chassis again... Next will be the rest of the support brackets and tranny and "hoping" to have the motor in next week


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Looking good Chad :thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

parking lot build FTMFW


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

opcorn: :wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

^Thanks guys, can't wait to start putting it back in :beer: 



DUBZAK said:


> opcorn: :wave:


 :wave: ........ :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> keep the cold **** in the cold box like :beer:??? Now I get it....:laugh:
> 
> It should be 10x better than it was, but I was rocking no heater core since day 1, so we'll see. Also tried to put some foam tape on two spots with ill result, had to peel that crap back out of there, one at the fresh air opening and one on the tunnel, what a PITA


 

I used felt tape and made it just long enough to make a good seal without dragging. I'm sick of having super hot air blowing in my face in the summer time. It def. helped a lot, now its only warm air..roughly ambient. Theres a lot of space around those doors, hot air creeps in there pretty substantially.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> I used felt tape and made it just long enough to make a good seal without dragging. I'm sick of having super hot air blowing in my face in the summer time. It def. helped a lot, now its only warm air..roughly ambient. Theres a lot of space around those doors, hot air creeps in there pretty substantially.


 :thumbup: 

I'm thinking about putting a valve on the HC feed line so I can turn the flow way down almost off in the summer


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm thinking about putting a valve on the HC feed line so I can turn the flow way down almost off in the summer


 I posted some info on this before and actually might be in Mike's thread. You can not turn it off like the MkIs. You need to bypass it. There is a vacuum valve from a mid 80's (possibly mid 90's, would need to check my notes) ford ranger that I planned on using. I haven't picked it up yet though becuase it is low on the todem pole. For people who have super shaved bays, this would definitely add some clutter, but for me the extra clutter is worth it to prevent heat from building up in the box during hot ass summer days.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I posted some info on this before and actually might be in Mike's thread. You can not turn it off like the MkIs. You need to bypass it. There is a vacuum valve from a mid 80's (possibly mid 90's, would need to check my notes) ford ranger that I planned on using. I haven't picked it up yet though becuase it is low on the todem pole. For people who have super shaved bays, this would definitely add some clutter, but for me the extra clutter is worth it to prevent heat from building up in the box during hot ass summer days.


 Any explanation on why you can't just put a valve on it like a mk1? The cooling system is essentially the same.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Any explanation on why you can't just put a valve on it like a mk1? The cooling system is essentially the same.


 You can as long as you can maintain a separate bypass/recirc path by shutting off the heater core circuit. This maintains proper distributed temps in the block and head when the thermostat is shut since the bypass port on the 8v pump is above the thermostat. in my case, the 20v only has the outlet on the end of the head and no hose connections on the front side like the 8vs which have the branch to the Rad and to the Bypass/oil cooler, etc. 16v would depend on what from neck you use and how you route your lines, but I think cutting off all flow out the D/S of the head (irregardless of the front outlet) is not a good thing.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> You can as long as you can maintain a separate bypass/recirc path by shutting off the heater core circuit. This maintains proper distributed temps in the block and head when the thermostat is shut since the bypass port on the 8v pump is above the thermostat. in my case, the 20v only has the outlet on the end of the head and no hose connections on the front side like the 8vs which have the branch to the Rad and to the Bypass/oil cooler, etc. 16v would depend on what from neck you use and how you route your lines, but I think cutting off all flow out the D/S of the head (irregardless of the front outlet) is not a good thing.


 In your case and the case of VR6 cars this isn't possible. But with a 16v using a rocco setup it would be. Looks like there is a bypass hose running from the coolant flange on the side of the head to the metal coolant pipe. 










So technically speaking chad could do this with the right stuff. 

Odd though as my 8v isn't setup like that at all.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Solder a ball valve to the hard pipe ... It might be doable and stealthy for the shaved bay.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys :thumbup: I do have a side water neck flange that looks exactly like the one in the ETKA pic, and it's metal too. 

Also, just got back from a junkyard run and scored A BUNCH of stuff to promote the build at a whopping $45  Including my steering knuckle boot Shawn :laugh: 

Complete wiring harness from a B3 Passat (thanks for the confirmation Kyle :thumbup 
VR 120a Alt 
VR strut caps 
MKII steering knuckle boot 
16v coolant flanges 
16v dipstik 
16v exhaust mani 
16v Block breather hose, itz NICE and will allow me to run a separate line to the head, so all the oil WILL run back down into the block, thinking about putting a nipple on my dist block off plate to accomplish the head breathing :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

If you need part numbers for the hoses let me know. I can post that pic.

Also I like Rob's idea. I may have to steal that...


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbup: 

making good progress Chad 

I'm jealous


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> If you need part numbers for the hoses let me know. I can post that pic.
> 
> Also I like Rob's idea. I may have to steal that...


 :thumbup: to both :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

damn, I need to make a trip town there wnd bring some good tools to make some JY runs with you. Your yards apparently have some good stuff, unlike the crap around here...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> damn, I need to make a trip town there wnd bring some good tools to make some JY runs with you. Your yards apparently have some good stuff, unlike the crap around here...


 I made a decent junk yard score today for the mk1. Didn't even have to leave my office chair :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> damn, I need to make a trip town there wnd bring some good tools to make some JY runs with you. Your yards apparently have some good stuff, unlike the crap around here...


 :thumbup: 



TheBurninator said:


> I made a decent junk yard score today for the mk1. Didn't even have to leave my office chair :laugh::laugh:


 Thatz just plain lazy ..........:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thatz just plain lazy ..........:laugh:


 It pays to have friends that go junk yard hopping at 8am and call me when the find goodies. Even better... it all gets delivered to me tomorrow :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> It pays to have friends that go junk yard hopping at 8am and call me when the find goodies. Even better... it all gets delivered to me tomorrow :laugh::laugh:


 HAHAHA, yep, was there at 8 myself  But failed to call any of my friends, I was whoreding :laugh:


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

project looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ur faster said:


> project looks great :thumbup:


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> HAHAHA, yep, was there at 8 myself  But failed to call any of my friends, I was whoreding :laugh:


 He was hording for himself first... then me. He found a 16v header, factory AC delete kit, and 2 rocco radiators for himself. 

I just have some random 8v goodies and a new fan for the mk1 out of the ordeal.:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> He was hording for himself first... then me. He found a 16v header, factory AC delete kit, and 2 rocco radiators for himself.
> 
> I just have some random 8v goodies and a new fan for the mk1 out of the ordeal.:laugh:


 There was a MKI Cabby 3 spots down from the MKII I tore up  See those a lot, but we have 6 yards here that are pretty good, 2 close and the rest are quite a haul, but sometimes worth it, the Miami yards are the best for older VW JY pickins, saw 2 Corrados over time in the close one tho... 

Honey Brown FTMFW


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Also got a little goodie box from an awesome fellow Vortexer yesterday, YOU'LL NEVER GUESS WHO(must look closely) :laugh: 

1.8t fuel rail with injectors and harness, thanks Will :beer: 










And the carnage box from the JY, more diesel :banghead:.........:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I am guessing Adam sent you the fuel rail since it has a hello kitty sticker on it.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> I am guessing Adam sent you the fuel rail since it has a hello kitty sticker on it.


 Or that guy with the hello kitty Corrado lol 

I wish I had jy scores down here like you do


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I am guessing Adam sent you the fuel rail since it has a hello kitty sticker on it.


 :laugh: nope  



16vgti2 said:


> Or that guy with the hello kitty Corrado lol
> 
> I wish I had jy scores down here like you do


 Possibly that guy :insertskratchingchinguyhere: :laugh: 

Thanks again holmes, shoot me pics of the new e-codes when u get'em done


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

16vgti2 said:


> Or that guy with the hello kitty Corrado lol
> 
> I wish I had jy scores down here like you do


 Hey fellow Texan Corrado Owner! :beer:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

pej said:


> Hey fellow Texan Corrado Owner! :beer:


 Bring that rado out Thursday


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

16vgti2 said:


> Bring that rado out Thursday


 I will try - my wife goes to school at night so I have to make arrangements. Where's that DFW meet at? 

Chad: yes we're discussing meets in Texas but at least we're not talking about the weather!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Chad: yes we're discussing meets in Texas but at least we're not talking about the weather!


 Man, take that isht to PM ........:laugh: J/K guys :beer: 



Toffeerado said:


> nice work :thumbup:


 Thanks :thumbup: 

Worked on my tan today :laugh: 

Tried like hell to get her to rolling status, but ran in to a few snags and BS'd with a few local dubber buddies that came by, hope to be rolling tomorrow tho, so if anyone wants to come by and puish me around the parking lot, it'd be great :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

lookin dope skuttle. Nice to see that dope ass bay of yourz today. 

You guys can not appreciate the FRESHNESS in these pics. Most incredible parking lot build I have ever seen. 

:beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> lookin dope skuttle. Nice to see that dope ass bay of yourz today.
> 
> You guys can not appreciate the FRESHNESS in these pics. Most incredible parking lot build I have ever seen.
> 
> :beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer:


 Thanks J :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks good chad. Leaps and bounds better than the shake-n-shoot job you did the first time around.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Looks good chad. Leaps and bounds better than the shake-n-shoot job you did the first time around.


 Thanks Kyle :beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

HOLY CRAP  

I mean :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Hell yea!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> I mean :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





sdezego said:


> Hell yea!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


 g60 will be under way when I get a radiator D: 

in meanwhile I'm going to try to find an engine stand or something sturdy on wheels to put engine together on


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> g60 will be under way when I get a radiator D:
> 
> in meanwhile I'm going to try to find an engine stand or something sturdy on wheels to put engine together on


 
Shawn suggested a hardwood furniture dolly if you can't get your hands on a typical engine stand :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Shawn suggested a hardwood furniture dolly if you can't get your hands on a typical engine stand :thumbup:


 the one with the furriez? :laugh: 


I will ask around..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Shawn suggested a hardwood furniture dolly if you can't get your hands on a typical engine stand :thumbup:


 Harbor freight FTW


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

sdezego said:


> Harbor freight FTW


 indeed! I got my 2ton aluminum racing jack frm there for only $60


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Harbor freight FTW


 Showoff ...........:laugh: 



bingbongplop3 said:


> indeed! I got my 2ton aluminum racing jack frm there for only $60


 Be careful with that jack, I had my C slip off one of those and landed on the rocker  I think it had something to do with the rubber pad that was on top tho


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> the one with the furriez? :laugh:
> 
> 
> I will ask around..


 Ask for a dolly with da furrrrr


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...


 Looking awesome man :thumbup: 
Those cable shifter parts need cleaning tho


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Looking awesome man :thumbup:
> Those cable shifter parts need cleaning tho


 :beer: I never said I was done Nicky


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

This is some really good stuff. What you've done in a parking lot is amazing. I have a garage and I can't even bring myself to work on the car. It's so damn cold up here.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

iAco said:


> This is some really good stuff. What you've done in a parking lot is amazing. I have a garage and I can't even bring myself to work on the car. It's so damn cold up here.


 Thanks :beer: 

*Back to rolling chassis!!!*  

Replaced the outer Cv boot and got them installed today amongst a few other items


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Do werk


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Do werk


Apparently now I really have to, I have 30 days or rather til 2/28/2011 to finish the car or it will be towed, some dumbass neighbors have said something the noise and about me washing chemicals, oil and solvents down the drains here :screwy: I only wash down the radioactive fluids from my flux capacitor, then I pour it out on their flower beds, I mean c'mon... This all coming from the youngest neighbors in the condo complex, all the rest of the old timers stop by, shoot the sh!t and compliment the amount of work I've done with the limited resources :facepalm:

I'm also supposed to finish the car without running the compressor and I say fire that mutha effa up


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Dude that's total :bs: I say we get a hude compressor that runs on jet fuel and see what they say about that. Call me if you need help. The GTI went to the dealer this morning so endlinks so be good to go but I'm not going to be able to do anything on Sat. But if you need help man let me know. Did you find a remedy for the breaker bar?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Dude that's total :bs: I say we get a hude compressor that runs on jet fuel and see what they say about that. Call me if you need help. The GTI went to the dealer this morning so endlinks so be good to go but I'm not going to be able to do anything on Sat. But if you need help man let me know. Did you find a remedy for the breaker bar?


Thanks Nelson :thumbup: and no, I still need to torque the axle nuts, torque spec 195lbs, me 175lbs, soaking wet = fail :laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

some awesome work going on here :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nelson :thumbup: and no, I still need to torque the axle nuts, torque spec 195lbs, me 175lbs, soaking wet = fail :laugh:


Its NerZon!! And i'm sure we can put the corolla to good use and get those nuts torqued. :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Apparently now I really have to, I have 30 days or rather til 2/28/2011 to finish the car or it will be towed...


30 days is no problem for you...


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> 30 days is no problem for you...


Maybe a new thread is in the works... "The 28 Day Bay"  :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Toffeerado said:


> some awesome work going on here :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:



lil_kano said:


> Its NerZon!! And i'm sure we can put the corolla to good use and get those nuts torqued. :laugh:


fosho 



RedYellowWhite said:


> 30 days is no problem for you...


HAHA, we'll see, just unplugged the whole fuseblock and took as many wires as I could get out of the cabin, shouldn't really be doing all that with the new circumstances, but I got really tired of looking at the rats nest and I will be able to de-pin all the leads not being used and consolidate the wiring, gonna B nice when I finish that up  



pej said:


> Maybe a new thread is in the works... "The 28 Day Bay"  :beer:


Nope


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks good Chad. :thumbup:

30 days is not much time especially with turbo and such.

Those furniture dollies work really well. Saved me a few times.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Looks good Chad. :thumbup:
> 
> 30 days is not much time especially with turbo and such.
> 
> Those furniture dollies work really well. Saved me a few times.


Thanks James :beer: 

I've been planing to run NA for a "short" break-in period to work any kinks out of the new motor and have some time with MS


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea. Should throw some cams in and do a good p&p. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Should throw some cams in and do a good p&p. :thumbup:


Head was P&P'd  and possibly cams later on when I can afford a set :thumbup:

The "to run" $ list is getting bigger and bigger :banghead: 

Stuff on "the" list, If anyone out there has any of these items, or know someone that does, please let me know :thumbup:
Aluminum Scirocco Rad + Fans (has to have fill)
Tie rod kit, both sides
Coilpacks 24v or 1.8t (still need to measure a 24v)
Trigger wheel setup (have this covered)
Throttle body w/TPS & IAC(may have this covered)
Possibly short injectors (need to see if the ones Will sent me will fit, 52mm)
Distributor blockoff plate (on the head)
MKIV or R32 Hood strut
An assload of Tech-flex
and other miscellaneous items


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sell a kidney or wait, I doubt you can with all of your drinking. Do what it takes to get some cams. You will thank yourself later.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

dogger said:


> Sell a kidney or wait, I doubt you can with all of your drinking. Do what it takes to get some cams. You will thank yourself later.


cams ftw :thumbup:

and lightened flywheel if you dont already have one makes a very noticeable change from my experience :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Sell a kidney or wait, I doubt you can with all of your drinking. Do what it takes to get some cams. You will thank yourself later.


Cams are easy enough to do later, already has cams, just focusing on what I'm missing for now and I will need beers-a-plenty to sort out all this wiring 



bingbongplop3 said:


> cams ftw :thumbup:
> 
> and lightened flywheel if you dont already have one makes a very noticeable change from my experience :thumbup:


$$$$$$$$$$, you got some


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Cams are easy enough to do later, already has cams, just focusing on what I'm missing for now and I will need beers-a-plenty to sort out all this wiring
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$, you got some


an ass load of tech flex, whatever that is


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Spent all morning getting my tan on 

Unwrapped and de-funked the main harnesses this morning and organized some of the cabin wiring. Mocked up the fuseblock and marked where I will penetrate the side behind the fender. Haven't decided yet on either 2 or 3 penetrations, markings are not to scale  

I'm thinking of running the power wire thru the frame rail as it will be easy enough to service, but couldn't find the spot on the floor to go thru, James, if you'd chime in on this(square panel?), it would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:

Marked up where I will hopefully run the hood cable, located right under front part of the hinge...

Also, got some G60 injector cups from Shawn today :beer: and will be mocking up the fuel rail and tightening up a few things on the motor


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Mocked up the fuseblock and marked where I will penetrate the side behind the fender. Haven't decided yet on either 2 or 3 penetrations, markings are not to scale


(Petter Griffin voice) hehehehe....pe-ne-tration.

:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> (Petter Griffin voice) hehehehe....pe-ne-tration.
> 
> :laugh:


*quagmire voice* did someone say penetration? ALLL RIGHT! GIGGITY GIGGITY


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quagmire, Thats Nasty


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> *quagmire voice* did someone say penetration? ALLL RIGHT! GIGGITY GIGGITY


:what:............:laugh:



bingbongplop3 said:


>


Pic a no werk fo me :screwy:

Got some tools for the wiring fiasco 

Pulled out the motor, I had not checked the torque on the main and rod bolts, so i pulled the pan, pump and tray, torque was up to spec, but just insurance...

While I had the motor out, i put on the new o-ring for the breather that was not included in the block gasket set from GAP. Also got the injector cups from Shawn, so I tried to fit the fuel rail and is going to be off, waiting for a PM on some shorty injectors, these measure at 52mm... Waiting on my *.:R* buddy to come thru, drink some beers and let me pull one of his coilpacks for potential fitment


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


Your neighbors must_ love _you.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Chad, things are lookin pretty damn good my friend!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Your neighbors must_ love _you.


they're gonna now, no holds barred :laugh:



cstanley19 said:


> Chad, things are lookin pretty damn good my friend!


Thanks Casey :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

pej said:


> Your neighbors must_ love _you.


This is what Chad said to them:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> This is what Chad said to them:


Hilarious :thumbup:........:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

My buddy stopped by and we pulled one of his 24v coilpacks and came up way short, also tossed an injector in for a test fit, not likely that the injectors will work under the mani :screwy:......:laugh:

1.8t coil on the left, stock wire in the middle and 24v coil on the right... 1.8t FTW


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

nice, from the looks of it I'll agree that that injector isn't really going to fit. What about short stubby injectors? Or you didn't really want to run those, can't remember.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Also, as an FYI, the 2.0T COP (TSI) is about 1/2 longer than the 1.8t. When I did the service on my wife's CC recently, I compared it to my AWP's.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> nice, from the looks of it I'll agree that that injector isn't really going to fit. What about short stubby injectors? Or you didn't really want to run those, can't remember.


definitely won't fit the 1.8t rail and don't know yet about the measurements of a shorty injector, waiting on a PM and if I don't get a response today I will contact USRT for some measurements :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

sdezego said:


> Also, as an FYI, the 2.0T COP (TSI) is about 1/2 longer than the 1.8t. When I did the service on my wife's CC recently, I compared it to my AWP's.


Yea we tried to test fit one out of my GTI only to figure out that it was going to be too long. I wonder though if the FSI/TSI have a hotter spark than the 1.8T. I doubt it b/c some of those guys are making some good power, but it was just a thought.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> definitely won't fit the 1.8t rail and don't know yet about the measurements of a shorty injector, waiting on a PM and if I don't get a response today I will contact USRT for some measurements :thumbup:


Gotcha yea measurements are always good. :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

MasterNele03 said:


> Gotcha yea measurements are always good. :thumbup:


Not in a corrado... Sh!ts never going to fit.


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

lil_kano said:


> Not in a corrado... Sh!ts never going to fit.


That why we have our very own VW Lube.... put enough lube on it and anything will fit  :beer:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

short runner... cough!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Also, as an FYI, the 2.0T COP (TSI) is about 1/2 longer than the 1.8t. When I did the service on my wife's CC recently, I compared it to my AWP's.


Didn't have the 1.8t coil to measure against when we tried the FSI coil, but would have been too tall to clear the stock intake runners :banghead:



day1134 said:


> short runner... cough!


you buyin? 

Moar werk done today and I had a minor drawback and had to chuck my drill, you will see  But I made it work, just not what I had envisioned :banghead:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Looking good now just got to get the rest of the wiring. Honestly I try and stay away from wires as much as I can. I know you and kano are whiz's at it but not here I'll stick to mechanics.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Looking good now just got to get the rest of the wiring. Honestly I try and stay away from wires as much as I can. I know you and kano are whiz's at it but not here I'll stick to mechanics.


Thanks man, really pissed about the hood release cable tho :banghead:

Also, forgot to mention, while I had the tunnel heat shield out for the LC1 wideband install, I put some good sealing foam tape where the shifter box meets the top of the tunnel.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

whats wrong with the cable? the grommet or placement??

looks :thumbup: from here


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> whats wrong with the cable? the grommet or placement??
> 
> looks :thumbup: from here


ya, placement there is stock ......:laugh: 

I was planning on running it where you could not see it in the bay, the drill thought otherwise :banghead:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, placement there is stock ......:laugh:
> 
> I was planning on running it where you could not see it in the bay, the drill thought otherwise :banghead:


you wanted to run it inside what seam?

did the drill grow legs and head for ur bay? if so ur lucky it only made one hole before u got to it :laugh:

you could just plug the hole I think it would look a lot better black or color matched


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> you wanted to run it inside what seam?
> 
> did the drill grow legs and head for ur bay? if so ur lucky it only made one hole before u got to it :laugh:
> 
> you could just plug the hole I think it would look a lot better black or color matched


 dunno if we're on the same page...


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> dunno if we're on the same page...


if you didnt want it to be seen why did you drill a hole right there


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> if you didnt want it to be seen why did you drill a hole right there


:facepalm: the drill walked on me...

Been lazy today, so around 2, I grabbed a 6, my a2 resource printouts & a paperclip and went to town on the harnesses, ended up ditching a lot of wiring  By the time I'm done, I will have 2 wires, a power and a ground :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :facepalm: the drill walked on me...
> 
> Been lazy today, so around 2, I grabbed a 6, my a2 resource printouts & a paperclip and went to town on the harnesses, ended up ditching a lot of wiring  By the time I'm done, I will have 2 wires, a power and a ground :laugh:


 this is a classic Skuttle lifestyle shot:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> this is a classic Skuttle lifestyle shot:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


fosho homieo


----------



## JaxCorrado93 (Mar 28, 2010)

Only a mexican would do this much work on their car. Good job brother!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JaxCorrado93 said:


> Only a mexican would do this much work on their car. Good job brother!


Thanks B, I think :screwy:............:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


WTF? :sly:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Been lazy today, so around 2, I grabbed a 6, my a2 resource printouts & a paperclip and went to town on the harnesses, ended up ditching a lot of wiring  By the time I'm done, I will have 2 wires, a power and a ground :laugh:





eurosportgti said:


> this is a classic Skuttle lifestyle shot:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> WTF? :sly:


Fekkin sukks don't it, I was trying to come out the other side of the inner fender channel and had the drill walk on me, I was soooooooooo freakin pissed, but couldn't cry about it, well maybe a little, and had no choice but to make it work



RedYellowWhite said:


> LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


That's how I roll


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow that totally sucks. You must have been livid. Panel bond and respray!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Wow that totally sucks. You must have been livid. Panel bond and respray!


That I was and I will fix it later on down the road, maybe when I shoot the underside of my hood :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Lucky no one caught you on video freaking out. At least you didn't break two hatch glass in a row.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Lucky no one caught you on video freaking out. At least you didn't break two hatch glass in a row.


:laugh:

Got some werk done today, found an awesome location for my power wire to the bay and epic spot for the MS unit amongst installing my dash and a few more interior items, should finish up the dash tomorrow, ran out of light...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Who might this be??????? ..........:wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Sr. Karmann
> Who might this be???????


a mk2 fan :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> a mk2 fan :laugh:


And apparently Coronas :laugh:

Finished up most of the interior today and started hanging the fuseblock. Ran both harnesses in the fender and I don't think I'm going to have to lengthen the headlight harness  Figured out the MS harness routing as well.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Loving this more and more


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Loving this more and more


Thanks Will :beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

your interior is


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> your interior is


Thanks Matt :beer: I will try to get your rad fan & hoses out tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Figured out the MS harness routing as well.


I was going to put my ms there but I ended up putting it onto the kneebar on the passenger side.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

PSUCorrado said:


> I was going to put my ms there but I ended up putting it onto the kneebar on the passenger side.


Sounds like a good spot too :thumbup:

I only had to cut a small triangle out of the dash support bracket to make it work there. I had been concerned with the 12' pre-made MS harnesses not reaching up to the coilpacks with the wire routing I decided on, but having it there I gained about a foot...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking at the pics, Im not really sure what your plan was with the hood release cable  
Why didnt you just drill a hole left of the release lever, and run it all the way through the fender well then pop out underneath the rad support? Woulda been much easier/cleaner. If the bit walked, wtf did you keep drilling? I'm not being a dick, it just confuses me. You did all that work to make it look clean, and now the cable just looks odd/out of place there.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a solution to the fuel rail/injectors under the manifold... But it isn't cheap

ESR 16V Weber Fuel Rail Kit








http://eurospeed.ca/performance/es_racing/eurospeed_racing.htm#events


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Looking at the pics, Im not really sure what your plan was with the hood release cable
> Why didnt you just drill a hole left of the release lever, and run it all the way through the fender well then pop out underneath the rad support? Woulda been much easier/cleaner. If the bit walked, wtf did you keep drilling? I'm not being a dick, it just confuses me. You did all that work to make it look clean, and now the cable just looks odd/out of place there.


The plan was definitely not to have the drill walk on me and punch thru the bay :banghead:, I was trying to get it thru the inner channel to hold it in place and decrease the path length, then enter the bay right below the rad support. I would have been able to make it work with the stock length of hood release cable  It will be fixed at a later date 



TheBurninator said:


> I have a solution to the fuel rail/injectors under the manifold... But it isn't cheap
> 
> ESR 16V Weber Fuel Rail Kit


Saw that the other day :thumbup:, but have you ever tried to deal with Eurospeed :screwy: I've e-mailed them a few times and have called twice now within the last week :banghead: I was going to order their 16v distributor block off plate and was trying to get some dimensional info on the trigger wheel diameters...

On the setup, I'm also trying to get some info on the 60# Short Siemens injectors, the only info that I have found is the overall length being 48mm, but can't really compare it to the 1.8t ones I have. There is another style of 1.8t rail I saw in the JY, round bodied, so I'm gonna take some measurements on mine and see if the other one may be a better fit.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Contacted Ballenger today about the dimensions of the small body injectors with some promising dimensions, SHORT...

I sourced different style 1.8t fuel rail with a round body in the junkyard today and seemed as if the fitment would have been better because it had a smaller profile, but nope, at least it was only $5  So I did some cutting on the first one to separate the lines and think it may just end up working out


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sweet!!! That kinda worked out.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Bar-tek also haz fuel rails if the one you have won't work afterall: http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/lshop...7,2160167,41,Tshowrub--tuning.1262765327,.htm


...and nice work :thumbup:, totally jealous of the engine/bay work


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Sweet!!! That kinda worked out.


Ya, just need to do some more math, got a little :beer:'d up last night



RedYellowWhite said:


> Bar-tek also haz fuel rails if the one you have won't work afterall: http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/lshop...7,2160167,41,Tshowrub--tuning.1262765327,.htm
> 
> 
> ...and nice work :thumbup:, totally jealous of the engine/bay work


Thanks Nick, but I'm trying to stay away from any over the top style rail, remember, sold my BBM 16v rail  although a BBM 1.8t rail just popped up in the classifieds, but more $$, which I don't have. 

Was spraying the tranny, booster and some brackets and ran out of freakin paint :banghead: Another $70 dropped and when I got it, it had been sitting on a shelf for awhile, all the pigment was at the bottom, I am praying that the parts come out to match the rest of the stuff's sheen...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got some parts I've been waiting on and a pic of some of the painted parts, transmission was too glossy :banghead: So I'm gonna strip it tomorrow and shoot it again


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got some parts I've been waiting on and a pic of some of the painted parts, transmission was too glossy :banghead: So I'm gonna strip it tomorrow and shoot it again


There is no such a thing as a too glossy of a transmission!!! give it a week! even if you dont drive it! 
Nice job on the build :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> There is no such a thing as a too glossy of a transmission!!! give it a week! even if you dont drive it!
> Nice job on the build :thumbup:


Thanks man :beer: 

Just don't want the transmission to look out of place  Hit me up when you get some free time :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you paint that laptop too? :sly:.....
On a serious note, nice w3rk :thumbup: :beer:

Did that too with some MK1 parts the other day, lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Did you paint that laptop too? :sly:.....
> On a serious note, nice w3rk :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> Did that too with some MK1 parts the other day, lol


Nice :thumbup: 

Rattlecan?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> Rattlecan?


........:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ........:laugh:


Now I wish I had used a rattlecan, this transmission has cost me $100 in paint and stripper. Just got the 2nd coat of stripper on, after I am done, I will throw it in the trunk :laugh:. I used brush on $20 per quart stripper, thanks for the suggestion Will, and that stuff is NAAAASSSSTY


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I DID prep (sanded down) and primered all the stuff prior to the rattlecan if that makes a difference, lol :laugh:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I told you, wear some gloves. That isht buuuuuuuurns


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Impressive build, you're motivating me to get busy :beer:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I DID prep (sanded down) and primered all the stuff prior to the rattlecan if that makes a difference, lol :laugh:


Rattlecan :facepalm: Talk some isht when u use some _*real*_ paint ...........:laugh:



16vgti2 said:


> I told you, wear some gloves. That isht buuuuuuuurns


I didn't use gloves, I was just real careful, but still got some on my leg and OUCH!!!!!



Sponge Bob said:


> Impressive build, you're motivating me to get busy :beer:
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thanks :beer: And get bizzee opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hopefully last round of stripper


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Hopefully last round of stripper


this is whats holding up my supplies?! 

:laugh::thumbdown:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Your neighbors _AND_ the environment must love you! :laugh: 

Are you going to make it to SoWo this year with the fully refreshed C?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> this is whats holding up my supplies?!
> 
> :laugh::thumbdown:


Nice The rase is on


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Your neighbors _AND_ the environment must love you! :


:heart:



pej said:


> Are you going to make it to SoWo this year with the fully refreshed C?


As long as it's after the 28th  and somewhat thereafter...


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it's after the 28th  and somewhat thereafter...


It's May 21! :beer::beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wait until you drive it for a few months. All of these clean parts will be a distant memory. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> It's May 21! :beer::beer:


We'll surely see :beer:



dogger said:


> Wait until you drive it for a few months. All of these clean parts will be a distant memory. :laugh:


I kno man, hell I haven't even driven it and itz dirty :facepalm:


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Hopefully last round of stripper


Dude that stuff is BRUTAL! Used that on my wheel paint and it ate through 2 pair of heavy duty rubber gloves. It also finally ate through a very hard plastic cup. Oh yeah it f*cking burns when you get it on your skin!!!:laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I love that stuff, but it took a ****load of work to strip my hood with it, had to let it sit overnight in plastic. VW factory paint is pretty durable stuff


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ZEBLOR said:


> Dude that stuff is BRUTAL! Used that on my wheel paint and it ate through 2 pair of heavy duty rubber gloves. It also finally ate through a very hard plastic cup. Oh yeah it f*cking burns when you get it on your skin!!!:laugh:


burns sooo bad. Got some on my arm one time.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> burns sooo bad. Got some on my arm one time.


x2


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> x2


x3 :heart:...........:laugh:

Doesn't take long, does it :laugh:


----------



## Volition06 (Nov 14, 2006)

This looks epic :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Volition06 said:


> This looks epic :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:

stay tuned 17 more days to have it up and running


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

One step closer to spark


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

oooh got yourself the red coils! Fancy! :beer:

Woohoo! 4 Day Bay page ownage!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> oooh got yourself the red coils! Fancy! :beer:
> 
> Woohoo! 4 Day Bay page ownage!


:laugh:......:beer:

Gonna try to hot test the fuseblock today, hope I don't catch my car on fire :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Smoke check was successful  minus only a few items not working so far, still have a few small connectors to connect.

Also got the MS harnesses in the cabin and test fit both kick panels to assure enough room for the unit with the connectors on, it's tight, but works in the current location, although I cannot leave the tuning cable connected and will have to remove the pass side kick for tuning and SD datalogging, no biggie. eace:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I have mounted front amps there before. I hadn't really considered mounting ms there, but may rethink it.

What about mounting MS right up to (or near) the panel and crafting two small access ports for the SD and USB? Honestly, w/o easy access to the SD, it will render it pretty much useless. Seriously, you will want instant easy access to the USB at all times as a minimum IMO. Not that you constantly need to tune, etc, but you will want it for data logging as a min.


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

man I don't want to sound like a broken record here but I love how you work on this ahah, not to mention it all looks amazing all cleaned up. You think you'll be able to make that deadline?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I have mounted front amps there before. I hadn't really considered mounting ms there, but may rethink it.
> 
> What about mounting MS right up to (or near) the panel and crafting two small access ports for the SD and USB? Honestly, w/o easy access to the SD, it will render it pretty much useless. Seriously, you will want instant easy access to the USB at all times as a minimum IMO. Not that you constantly need to tune, etc, but you will want it for data logging as a min.


I went thru a few potential mounting locations and it seemed like a pretty good spot. I only have to remove 6 screws to gain access, although I do agree about having _easier_ access, but it's pretty hard to achieve and still keep the OE look, unless it is mounted where yours is 



GTi spinner said:


> man I don't want to sound like a broken record here but I love how you work on this ahah, not to mention it all looks amazing all cleaned up. You think you'll be able to make that deadline?


Thanks again :beer:

I am really hoping to meet the deadline. It will be far from finished, but hopefully running, unless I hit any major snags :thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Interested???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...odies-8k-160mph-cluster-badges-and-pocket-key


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Toffeerado said:


> Interested???
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...odies-8k-160mph-cluster-badges-and-pocket-key


I wish, but I need to toss all available funds to get her up and running, nice stuff :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I wish, but I need to toss all available funds to *ship bingbongs fan shroud and hoses *:thumbup:


fixed* 





jk just givin you a hard time.. you are a perfectionist mr karmann I'm glad I got the glader off you :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> fixed*
> 
> jk just givin you a hard time.. you are a perfectionist mr karmann I'm glad I got the glader off you :thumbup:


:laugh: and :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

relate much?

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> relate much?
> 
> :laugh:


actually ya, his was a G60, then he planned for 16vt and ended up NA, now has a TT, guess I need to start car shopping :laugh:


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

TT's are nice cars I haz to admit


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

GTi spinner said:


> TT's are nice cars I haz to admit


They're okay :laugh:

Took some quiet time this morning to paint some random parts, don't think my neighbors would have appreciated a roaring compressor early this Sunday morning :laugh: It is such a nice day and almost perfect for spray, a tad windy and a little on the cold side, but like 0 humidity... Also wire wheeled the transmission in hopes of a re-spray tomorrow and it's time to go get some :beer:

Did some test fitting of a few things today too, but some ended up being off, like the oil dipstick would not go down into the pan, assuming there is no hole for it in the windage tray. Guess I will have to source an ABA alt pulley, VR one doesn't quite line up. The front coolant flange also has a little clearance issue with the tensioner assembly, weird...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

GTi spinner said:


> TT's are nice cars I haz to admit


the old tt is for chicks, the newer is ok :laugh:

when is it finished chad ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> when is it finished chad ? :laugh:


it is *NEVAR* finished Chris, you should kno this by now :what: Maybe when I drink enough :beer: it will appear finished :laugh:


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

yay drinking!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> it is *NEVAR* finished Chris, you should kno this by now :what: ...


QFT :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

GTi spinner said:


> yay drinking!


Quite drunk now ..............:beer:



RedYellowWhite said:


> QFT :banghead: :laugh:



Yassir :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


So Crean!!

you planning to eat dinner off your engine bay :screwy:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Cris just because chicks drive TT's doesn't make it a chick car. With that kind of logic Corrados would be **** cars since you and Chad drive them. :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Cris just because chicks drive TT's doesn't make it a chick car. With that kind of logic Corrados would be **** cars since you and Chad drive them. :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Cris just because chicks drive TT's doesn't make it a chick car. With that kind of logic Corrados would be **** cars since you and Chad drive them. :laugh:


LMAO :laugh:...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Cris just because chicks drive TT's doesn't make it a chick car. With that kind of logic Corrados would be **** cars since you and Chad drive them. :laugh:


:facepalm:



TheBurninator said:


>


you spending a little too much time on FB :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dogger said:


> Cris just because chicks drive TT's doesn't make it a chick car. With that kind of logic Corrados would be **** cars since you and Chad drive them. :laugh:


we learned that from you:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> you spending a little too much time on FB :laugh:


It happens when you are stuck in front of a computer all day. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> we learned that from you:laugh:


:laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> It happens when you are stuck in front of a computer all day. :thumbup:


I feel ya bro 

Transmission respray was successful, thanks for the HVLP advice Will! Hoping to get the motor in this week


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

First pic of the tranny looks like black, 2nd looks closer to your engine bay colour - which one is it? 
Anyhow, good work Chad :thumbup: :beer: ...and who of your neighbours missing that vase?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> First pic of the tranny looks like black, 2nd looks closer to your engine bay colour - which one is it?
> Anyhow, good work Chad :thumbup: :beer:


ya, second pic sukked, I assure you it is satin black 



RedYellowWhite said:


> and who of your neighbours missing that vase?


The one who has been causing me problems :sly:.........:laugh:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

No prob, looks good man


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, second pic sukked, I assure you it is satin black ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> No prob, looks good man


Thanks Will :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The one who has been causing me problems :sly:.........:laugh:


:laugh: Like I said open header by their bedroom window on first start up...

**bada-bada-bada-BADA-BADA-BOOOOOM** "ya'll hear that start up?! :sly: "

**** looks good man! :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> :laugh: Like I said open header by their bedroom window on first start up...
> 
> **bada-bada-bada-BADA-BADA-BOOOOOM** "ya'll hear that start up?! :sly: "
> 
> **** looks good man! :thumbup:


fosho :beer:

and thanks :thumbup: It will all look much better on Saturday


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry couldn't resist taking a jab at the long distance bromance especially with Valentines day. 

If you had learned anything from me you would be chasing under age Asian girls not each other.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Sorry couldn't resist taking a jab at the long distance bromance especially with Valentines day.
> 
> If you had learned anything from me you would be chasing under age Asian girls not each other.


:laugh:........:facepalm:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:........:facepalm:


I am with dogger on this one! Bring on the little asian raver girls!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

did I hear little asian raver girls?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

I can see where this page is going. :laugh::laugh:

Little asian raver girls!!! whoop whoop! eace:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dogger said:


> If you had learned anything from me you would be chasing under age Asian girls not each other.


then you teached it wrong:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> then you teached it wrong:laugh:


I seemed to have picked up on it just fine. Maybe chad was influencing you too much Cris?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Imagine what one would think about this thread by randomly reading just this page :sly:......:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Imagine what one would think about this thread by randomly reading just this page :sly:......:laugh:


It's not Corrado content, so Anthony would probably blackhole it :sly:

Corrado content for Anthony, ordered (corrado) 60#siemens injectors today from Ballenger, sprayed a bunch of (corrado)nuts and bolts, put in an ebay offer on an all aluminum (corrado) Scirocco rad, heading up to the JY to grab some miscellaneous (corrado)items and back to my local VW parts supplier for a couple (corrado) parts.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> It's not Corrado content, so Anthony would probably blackhole it :sly:
> 
> Corrado content for Anthony, ordered (corrado) 60#siemens injectors today from Ballenger, sprayed a bunch of (corrado)nuts and bolts, put in an ebay offer on an all aluminum (corrado) Scirocco rad, heading up to the JY to grab some miscellaneous (corrado)items and back to my local VW parts supplier for a couple (corrado) parts.


Found rocco style rads for CHEAP the other day. They even have them with the tanks reversed 

IIRC like 250 bucks


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Found rocco style rads for CHEAP the other day. They even have them with the tanks reversed
> 
> IIRC like 250 bucks


Yup, those are the ones I have been looking at


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

That's cheap? When I had my rocco's, I used to get them for ~$80-90. I have also personally reversed the tanks. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> That's cheap? When I had my rocco's, I used to get them for ~$80-90. I have also personally reversed the tanks. Not that big of a deal.


All aluminum ones or the OEM with plastic tanks?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Imagine what one would think about this thread by randomly reading just this page :sly:......:laugh:











:laugh:


get back to drinking and w3rk Chad.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> All aluminum ones or the OEM with plastic tanks?


ahh, plastic tanks


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

I need some updates.......im loosing motivation


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> get back to drinking and w3rk Chad.


Drinking is the only way progression is possible 



eurosportgti said:


> I need some updates.......im loosing motivation


Read the second to last pg  and previous post, I PAINTED BOLTS :laugh:

been spending $$ like water today, ordered an aluminum underdrive crank pulley today under the advice of the guy fabbing up my trigger wheel setup, hopefully Sunday, getting stressed about time and $$. 

Also found out I need an ABA alt pulley and a different PS res solution, MKIII would not have looked right, I will scour the JDM section of ebay later :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> ahh, plastic tanks


Curious as how you swap the plastic tanks. More just my curiosity than a need for it 

It wouldn't only work on the early bolt mount rads not the later pin mount like I have. Well not without mounting issues.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Curious as how you swap the plastic tanks. More just my curiosity than a need for it
> 
> It wouldn't only work on the early bolt mount rads not the later pin mount like I have. Well not without mounting issues.


IM sended


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> IM sended


Thanks Shawn, good info :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rad is ordered from these guys http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...spagename=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_6273wt_872

They were super cool and worked with me a little on $$, so we'll see how soon I get it :thumbup:

I'm still un-sure about the upper and lower rad hoses tho, may have to source those locally after the install, dunno if OEM is going to work due to where the rad ends up being mounted. I need moar time :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ... I need moar time :banghead:


Chad, 1 week left? What happens if you don't meet the deadline? :what:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad, 1 week left? What happens if you don't meet the deadline? :what:


towed and crushed.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

pej said:


> towed and crushed.


^^   
:sly: they can do that


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^
> :sly: they can do that


yup the towing company actually said if they see anything besides a 16vt in the bay its going bye bye


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> yup the towing company actually said if they see anything besides a 16vt in the bay its going bye bye


now it fits, stupid americans, dumme amerikaner :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^
> :sly: they can do that


one can only hope.. i mean errr...

Seriously you are on a time crunch now Chad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> one can only hope.. i mean errr...
> 
> Seriously you are on a time crunch now Chad


Chad, you need lots of these: 



















:laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad, you need lots of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no the pu55y... cat will just distract him.....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Red bull won't work. After 2 days of being hopped up on them he will crash hard.

He needs these:









They kept me alive at h2o this year.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Red bull won't work. After 2 days of being hopped up on them he will crash hard.
> 
> He needs these:
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......he needs me to send him some Ritalin:beer::beer:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

TheBurninator said:


> Red bull won't work. After 2 days of being hopped up on them he will crash hard.
> 
> He needs these:
> 
> ...


I've been afraid to try this stuff... does it work or does it give you heart palpitations?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

pej said:


> I've been afraid to try this stuff... does it work or does it give you heart palpitations?


Actually works very well. And I didn't feel anything like my heart was going to expload like redbull does to me.

My roommate isn't allowed to drink energy drinks anymore. Doctors order. His heart was having trouble from them. Scary stuff actually.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Rad is ordered from these guys http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...spagename=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_6273wt_872


Interested to see how that fits.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> towed and crushed.


I'm sure the neighbors would pool money for that :facepalm:



crisvr6 said:


> now it fits, stupid americans, dumme amerikaner :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad, you need lots of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HILARIOUS!!!!! :laugh:



eurosportgti said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......he needs me to send him some Ritalin:beer::beer:


Please do Adam, all I have is pain meds, swap? :laugh:



pej said:


> I've been afraid to try this stuff... does it work or does it give you heart palpitations?


I took that stuff one morning before going surfing, BEST SESSION EVAR!!! 

Todayz progress +more that wasn't quite picworthy(nuts and bolts)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

PSUCorrado said:


> Interested to see how that fits.


we'll see, may have to have some studs welded on the bottom... :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

TheBurninator said:


> Actually works very well. And I didn't feel anything like my heart was going to expload like redbull does to me.
> 
> My roommate isn't allowed to drink energy drinks anymore. Doctors order. His heart was having trouble from them. Scary stuff actually.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> Red bull won't work. After 2 days of being hopped up on them he will crash hard.
> 
> He needs these:
> 
> ...


when you go and help him, he will be done :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Please do Adam, all I have is pain meds, swap? :laugh:


Sure why not:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> Sure why not:beer::beer::beer::beer:


I have your addy and you have mine :laugh: 

Status update, spent all morning getting parts and supplies, then spent some time at my old shop fabbing up aluminum dist & CIS additional injector port blockoffs :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

9a, meet 02a  Please don't be alarmed, she is on a furniture dolly 

Thanks for helping out this morning Alex :beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Looks good Chad, can't wait to see it in person b/c those colors mated pretty well. You deserve 6 of these :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> 9a, meet 02a  Please don't be alarmed, she is on a furniture dolly
> 
> Thanks for helping out this morning Alex :beer:


Impressive work  
Anytime now? opcorn: ...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Looks good Chad, can't wait to see it in person b/c those colors mated pretty well. You deserve 6 of these :beer:


can you wait til tomorrow? :laugh: And I bought 12 :beer:'s :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Impressive work
> Anytime now? opcorn: ...


Thanks Nick :beer: and TOMORROW!!!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Thanks Nick :beer: and TOMORROW!!!


 Woohoo :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Woohoo :thumbup:


...........:beer:


----------



## 92SLC-T (Nov 27, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> 9a, meet 02a  Please don't be alarmed, she is on a furniture dolly
> 
> Thanks for helping out this morning Alex :beer:


Yea buddy!!! :thumbup: and I'll be there tomorrow EARLYYY AM... just gotta pick up sum red bull n 5 hr to throw in my gallon of mornin coffee :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

92SLC-T said:


> Yea buddy!!! :thumbup: and I'll be there tomorrow EARLYYY AM... just gotta pick up sum red bull n 5 hr to throw in my gallon of mornin coffee :facepalm:


HAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Yeah I guess I'll have to wait, lol. Sweet on the 12. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Yeah I guess I'll have to wait, lol. Sweet on the 12. :thumbup:


........


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cant wait to hear this 

and yes as pointed out 12 times.. your engine paint work is A+ :thumbup:


http://www.evvo.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=15764

^check out this thread it reminds of urs :laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks better than factory!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I :heart: it when people D0 W3RK.
opcorn::beer:


----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

clean..:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> Cant wait to hear this
> 
> and yes as pointed out 12 times.. your engine paint work is A+ :thumbup:
> ^check out this thread it reminds of urs :laugh:


Mine doesn't look like a beetle :sly:.....:laugh:



pej said:


> Looks better than factory!!





DUBZAK said:


> I :heart: it when people D0 W3RK.
> opcorn::beer:





L. Cruz said:


> clean..:thumbup:


^^^:thumbup:

*Corrado can haz mota* 

went in fairly easily, about 3 hours, a big thanks to Alex, Nelson, Rohri and Jackie :beer:


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Move to meet you bro. My last day on vacation in florida. Good to see your ride getting closer to moving under it's own power


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

green_slc said:


> My last day on vacation in florida. Good to see your ride getting closer to moving under it's own power


Good to meet you too man, give me a shout next time you are down this way :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Getting close to your deadline. You going to pull this off chad?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good bro :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Getting close to your deadline. You going to pull this off chad?


Unfortunately no, but should only be a few days late. I still need to make a GAP order for some new hoses and I'm officially out of $$ after today. Wanna buy a VR Neuspeed sway? :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Looking good bro :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks Nick :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Wanna buy a VR Neuspeed sway? :laugh:


VR Sway bar? If that is not a typo, it won't work on the G60 a arms. Gotta have plus suspension for Vr end links and bar.

..unless you meant to type Strut bar.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> VR Sway bar? If that is not a typo, it won't work on the G60 a arms. Gotta have plus suspension for Vr end links and bar.
> 
> ..unless you meant to type Strut bar.


I meant what I said, I have a VR _"sway"_ FS  (was a lil inside joke to Kyle) but I do have a Neuspeed 25mm G60 on my ride


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

haha, LOL I didn't see the ? at the end of that :banghead: Changes everything 

Are you posting while driving? :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Needs a rain tray!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> haha, LOL I didn't see the ? at the end of that :banghead: Changes everything
> 
> Are you posting while driving? :laugh:


HAHAHA, not yet, bout to leave  NASCAR or bust, got the Corolla all stickered up :laugh:



dogger said:


> Needs a rain tray!


Should be any day now


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Needs a rain tray!


x1 billion :thumbup:.....:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> x1 billion :thumbup:.....:laugh:


I "said" soon :laugh:

Took a little roadtrip to Atlantic Auto Works in Melbourne today and had my trigger wheel setup fabbed up, which I may say, turned out pretty trick :thumbup: Thanks Jeff :beer:

Pics up tomorrow ic:


----------



## JaxCorrado93 (Mar 28, 2010)

kudos brother!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JaxCorrado93 said:


> kudos brother!


Thanks B :beer:

got my injector pkg from Ballenger today and man they are short 

Hit another snag tho, picked up a Passat TB with TPS and am going to have a clearance issue with the brake res :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

ITB's!!! lol j/k. That sucks man how much room do you need to clear it?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> ITB's!!! lol j/k. That sucks man how much room do you need to clear it?


Dunno yet, I need to remove the heat shield and I will have a better idea, still think it will interfere with the TPS connector :banghead: 

Shorty injectors are a go with the 1.8t rail 














































Trigger wheel setup, not to worry, it will be dressed up a bit


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks great chad, glad that rail worked out, lmk if you need anything else. I can pull parts off the white one since it won't see the road anytime soon


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Looks great chad, glad that rail worked out, lmk if you need anything else. I can pull parts off the white one since it won't see the road anytime soon


Ya man, thanks again Will :beer:

the only parts I think I'm missing for now are coolant hoses and a couple custom bolts, I appreciate the offer tho :thumbup:

still need to figure out what I'm gonna do with the TB, how is your new 16v set up?


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

haven't driven it, lol. not gonna until it doesn't look like a donk anymore lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> haven't driven it, lol. not gonna until it doesn't look like a donk anymore lol


:laugh: I'd be glad to take the wheels off your hands :laugh::laugh:

I meant, what TB??? But no matter(unless you just wanna tell me), got the Passat TB to fit, BARELY!!!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: I'd be glad to take the wheels off your hands :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I meant, what TB??? But no matter(unless you just wanna tell me), got the Passat TB to fit, BARELY!!!


oh haha, i got a passat tb too, but i have a regular 16v mani, not the rocco one. although i do have one of those laying around


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> oh haha, i got a passat tb too, but i have a regular 16v mani, not the rocco one. although i do have one of those laying around


Gawcha :beer: "cough" wheels "cough" :laugh: Some RX's would look schweet :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Trigger setup came out nice. Very simple yet functional.

Since you are going/wanting to go sequential, what are you doing for your cam trigger?

You had better get your butt in gear, you haven't even gotten to the "work the bugs out" phase yet and that requires more time than the whole swap :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Trigger setup came out nice. Very simple yet functional.
> 
> Since you are going/wanting to go sequential, what are you doing for your cam trigger?
> 
> You had better get your butt in gear, you haven't even gotten to the "work the bugs out" phase yet and that requires more time than the whole swap :laugh:


I would assume run the distrubutor as the cam trigger? 034 motor sports makes caps that go right over the dizzy that look nice.

And seriously. The bugs and kinks are always the longest part of MS installs.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I would assume run the distrubutor as the cam trigger? 034 motor sports makes caps that go right over the dizzy that look nice.


Physically could have been possible, however, he has the 16v setup with the splined oil pump from what I see. So, no go on that.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Physically could have been possible, however, he has the 16v setup with the splined oil pump from what I see. So, no go on that.


I meant on the side of the head. Really his only choice unless he swaps aba pump, IM shaft, and dizzy in.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I meant on the side of the head. Really his only choice unless he swaps aba pump, IM shaft, and dizzy in.


:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Trigger setup came out nice. Very simple yet functional.
> 
> Since you are going/wanting to go sequential, what are you doing for your cam trigger?
> 
> You had better get your butt in gear, you haven't even gotten to the "work the bugs out" phase yet and that requires more time than the whole swap :laugh:


Semi-sequential, kinda knew that from day 1 when I was building the squirt, may be able to fab something up for the cam, but that will be way later 

Spent 5 solid hours machining the valve cover today, what a PITA cutting the fins and whatnot, plus the tooling was a serious disadvantage, came out nice tho, it's in a primer coat. While I was waiting for the first coat to flash, UPS stopped by with a pretty big box 

Pulled out the rad and is a nice piece, but go figure, they didn't include a cap :banghead:

Did a little test fit and is perfect height wise, just don't know how I will arrange it with the hoses, kinda need to toss my condenser in for a little mock up.

I will post some pics later ic:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pics of vc machine work and COP fitment. hoping the weather co-operates for paint tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

You're going to be under that hood with a toothbrush every time you come back from a drive... gots ta keep it sooo pretty!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> You're going to be under that hood with a toothbrush every time you come back from a drive... gots ta keep it sooo pretty!


Who said I'm gonna drive it? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Who said I'm gonna drive it? :laugh:


Garage art FTW, as Kyle says, lol j/k :laugh:


or better...fixed -->:


Sr. Karmann said:


> Who said Its gonna drive/work? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Garage art FTW, as Kyle says, lol j/k :laugh:


LOL that is what mine is right now. They make nice conversational pieces :thumbup:


----------



## L. Cruz (Sep 13, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Garage art FTW, as Kyle says, lol j/k :laugh:
> 
> 
> or better...fixed -->:


lol


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Who said I'm gonna drive it? :laugh:


You don't even need to drive it as long as it's parked in that general area. lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Garage art FTW, as Kyle says, lol j/k :laugh:
> 
> 
> or better...fixed -->:


:laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> LOL that is what mine is right now. They make nice conversational pieces :thumbup:


Ya fosho, had the garbage truck guy and one of the UPS drivers strike up conversation and come take a look...



MasterNele03 said:


> You don't even need to drive it as long as it's parked in that general area. lol


True, not going to be able to drive it very far without front brakes :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

who needs front brakes ? you need a parachute or a anchor :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> who needs front brakes ?


Especially when he is only going to push it from space to space at night to make the condo association think it is running again 

Time to


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

^Hahaha! You know how long i've been telling him to do that! 

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> who needs front brakes ? you need a parachute or a anchor :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:



sdezego said:


> Especially when he is only going to push it from space to space at night to make the condo association think it is running again
> 
> Time to


 

:laugh:



lil_kano said:


> ^Hahaha! You know how long i've been telling him to do that!
> 
> :laugh:


No you have not :what:......:laugh:

Shot the last of the single stage satin black today on some random bits and pieces, also gave a little :heart: to the TB


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Spent some time on her today  Not too much yesterday, was sourcing parts for other folks :screwy: Gotta make that money


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

jeezus man - you're quite talented. I'd keep those pics handy as a visual for your resume. You could sell work like that. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> jeezus man - you're quite talented. I'd keep those pics handy as a visual for your resume. You could sell work like that. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Jared :beer:

Unfortunately I don't think the pics would help being superimposed on my resume :laugh: Wait, you guys hiring?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

pej said:


> jeezus man - you're quite talented. I'd keep those pics handy as a visual for your resume. You could sell work like that. :thumbup::thumbup:


seriously.. chad you do grade A work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

what are you going to do with this car?!?!?! looks like a queen u gna treat her like one?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> seriously.. chad you do grade A work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> what are you going to do with this car?!?!?! looks like a queen u gna treat her like one?


Thanks Matt :beer:

I am going to drive the piss out of it, boost it then drive it some more  She shall receive queen treatment tho, especially in the corners :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Matt :beer:
> 
> I am going to drive the piss out of it, boost it then drive it some more  She shall receive queen treatment tho, especially in the corners :laugh:


Werkin corners, just like a good girl does to make her pimp happy. :laugh:

Chad, this is by far the best parking lot build ever. You should do mobile bay shaving. lol HINT!!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Werkin corners, just like a good girl does to make her pimp happy. :laugh:
> 
> Chad, this is by far the best parking lot build ever. You should do mobile bay shaving. lol HINT!!!!!!


:laugh:

Thanks bro :beer: and  Only takes 4 days :laugh:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hahaha 4 days

Chad, that bay looks amazing man, just got your pm, I'll get you some measurements


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Hahaha 4 days
> 
> Chad, that bay looks amazing man, just got your pm, I'll get you some measurements


Thanks x2 Will :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's appallingly clean! :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy sh!t   
That is simply mindblowing, amazing work Chad :thumbup: Seriously, this kind of work should be a profession for you 

You fogrot to paint/clean the belt pulleys from the rust :laugh:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

This makes me feel really bad about my project, yours is way more amazing and done in a fraction of the time. I'm going to need to buy you a lift ticket to Colorado to do the rest of mine.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> This makes me feel really bad about my project, yours is way more amazing and done in a fraction of the time. I'm going to need to buy you a lift ticket to Colorado to do the rest of mine.


this is how chad makes everyone feel it seems 

and then he's all nonchalant about it :facepalm:

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> That's appallingly clean! :thumbup::beer::beer:


Thanks Jeff, hoping to get the lower stuff on today and show off your work 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Holy sh!t
> That is simply mindblowing, amazing work Chad :thumbup: Seriously, this kind of work should be a profession for you
> 
> You fogrot to paint/clean the belt pulleys from the rust :laugh:


Thanks Nick and don't you werry bout them pullies 

I didn't want to paint them and get all over the belts, I assume the belts spinning will remove the light surface rust :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> This makes me feel really bad about my project, yours is way more amazing and done in a fraction of the time. I'm going to need to buy you a lift ticket to Colorado to do the rest of mine.


Thanks :beer: and snowboarding in CO, DEAL!!! :beer:



bingbongplop3 said:


> this is how chad makes everyone feel it seems
> 
> and then he's all nonchalant about it :facepalm:
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Spent some time on her today  Not too much yesterday, was sourcing parts for other folks :screwy: Gotta make that money


the silver manifold is the finish ? was confused, thought it would be this :laugh:










looks really good !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Jared :beer:
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think the pics would help being superimposed on my resume :laugh: Wait, you guys hiring?


I don't know - why, do you want to work for Chrysler? 

Oh, and wth are you doing up at 4:30 am??


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> the silver manifold is the finish ? was confused, thought it would be this :laugh:
> looks really good !! :thumbup::thumbup:


you kno, respray every, what 6 months :laugh:

Thanks Chris :beer:



pej said:


> I don't know - why, do you want to work for Chrysler?
> 
> Oh, and wth are you doing up at 4:30 am??


I do, as long as they are paying $75k+ per year 

It was 5:30 sukkah and yes, I haven't been able to sleep well with the build and time constraits. I wake up like, damn, did I torque that bolt or not???? :banghead: I even try to drink more so I can sleep longer to no avail, just need more coffee :laugh:

status: I am getting drunk  see below :laugh:

I went to install the power steering pump and need the AC compressor bolt, unfortuantely the ABA bracket is not threaded and I need 2 long ass bolts, but the bolt shop is not open today :banghead:

I have been getting some wiring done tho, and need beers-a-plenty for that task :beer:

For the routing I have chosen, the VR pick-up has to be the longest wire and is in fact long enough, headlight wiring harness relays had to be located inside the frame rail to be able to hook up to the DS e-code...

I would have liked to pull the wiring from the back side of the motor for a cleaner install, but for function, not the best idea and function over form is :bs:..........:laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> you kno, respray every, what 6 months :laugh:
> 
> Thanks Chris :beer:
> 
> ...


$75K... if they're paying that I'm certainly not getting that much! I keep forgetting that I'm on Central time now, so it showed your post was at 4:30 am. OK 5:30 isn't as :screwy: ... :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> $75K... if they're paying that I'm certainly not getting that much! I keep forgetting that I'm on Central time now, so it showed your post was at 4:30 am. OK 5:30 isn't as :screwy: ... :laugh:


ya, that's what my going rate is  Chrysler need some shaved bays? :laugh:

I forgive you on the time change :laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, that's what my going rate is  Chrysler need some shaved bays? :laugh:


Yeah maybe you could do up some Challengers and Chargers. There's pleny of room under the hood for a 16VT.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

im interested in that radiator but do they have them with the hoses reversed. your 16v im keeping it gangta with my pg g60.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

i love how "The 4 day bay" has been going on well over a year and been revamped twice in that time. Keep up the good work Skuttle, You passed me a long time ago:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> i love how "The 4 day bay" has been going on well over a year and been revamped twice in that time. Keep up the good work Skuttle, You passed me a long time ago:laugh:


I SWEAR, it's only beeen 4 days of actual werk :laugh:



Noodleboy said:


> im interested in that radiator but do they have them with the hoses reversed. your 16v im keeping it gangta with my pg g60.


ya it's a sooper nice unit, a lil short, but very nice and they do offer it in a DS in and out :thumbup:



pej said:


> Yeah maybe you could do up some Challengers and Chargers. There's pleny of room under the hood for a 16VT.


I bet there is, but do they need emission spec? :laugh:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya it's a sooper nice unit, a lil short, but very nice and they do offer it in a DS in and out :thumbup:


who makes it??? pwr?? and what do you mean by short??? Do the brackets that hold in the oem radiator not reach??


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I bet there is, but do they need emission spec? :laugh:


Yeah it sucks. Had to get a cat conv welded onto the C last Tuesday.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Noodleboy said:


> who makes it??? pwr?? and what do you mean by short??? Do the brackets that hold in the oem radiator not reach??


It is intended for a mk1 :thumbup:

And that looks like an AFCO radiator to me


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> It is intended for a mk1 :thumbup:
> 
> And that looks like an AFCO radiator to me





Noodleboy said:


> who makes it??? pwr?? and what do you mean by short??? Do the brackets that hold in the oem radiator not reach??


What Burnsy said ^^ and no the brackets do not reach in their current location, it is a completely custom install, but way worth it IMHO :thumbup:



pej said:


> Yeah it sucks. Had to get a cat conv welded onto the C last Tuesday.


That sukks, can't imagine all I would have to do to mine :screwy:.....:laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> That sukks, can't imagine all I would have to do to mine :screwy:.....:laugh:


Well at least ripping the charcoal cannister b.s out didn't cause me any problems.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the "mother" of build threads :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> This is the "mother" of build threads :thumbup:


HAHA :laugh: Lot's of werk been and being done 

Got the RSD hood lifts from TM Tuning today and I think my 11yo could have designed it better, there is a circlip inside the socket that needs to come out and the instructions were :screwy: (thanks anyway Chris) I ended up installing it how I saw fit, although I may have to mod my Autotech bar when it goes back on :banghead:

Ran into a few more snags, to be expected, but still, more time and more $$, spent most of the day sourcing odds and ends, still need to order a few gaskets, hoses and an ABF waterneck (thanks for the info James)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ABF waterneck? Why? your radiator outlets are on the wrong side for that.


I keep waiting for you to post that the car got towed...


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> ABF waterneck? Why? your radiator outlets are on the wrong side for that.
> 
> 
> I keep waiting for you to post that the car got towed...


Lol, and then all the vultures would descend on the car for parts


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> ABF waterneck? Why? your radiator outlets are on the wrong side for that.
> 
> I keep waiting for you to post that the car got towed...


Need the ABF cause the 16v flange bottom outlet interferes with the ABA alt bracket slightly :banghead:

They gave me an extension, supposedly. I meet with the association board on Thursday morning to discuss the status and situation :screwy: I had been told that I would be given a few extra days to finish up which I desperately needed just cause of the snags and having to order stuff.



16vgti2 said:


> Lol, and then all the vultures would descend on the car for parts


:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...I had been told that I would be given a few extra days to finish up which I desperately needed just cause of the snags and having to order stuff...


They should give you an extra *4 days* extension


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Need the ABF cause the 16v flange bottom outlet interferes with the ABA alt bracket slightly :banghead:
> 
> They gave me an extension, supposedly. I meet with the association board on Thursday morning to discuss the status and situation :screwy: I had been told that I would be given a few extra days to finish up which I desperately needed just cause of the snags and having to order stuff.
> 
> :laugh:


Oh gotcha. That is going to make the coolant hose interesting to deal with.

Sheesh, you live in a ritzy apartment complex or something? Or all of the people that live there just hood rich and like to keep up appearances? :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Oh gotcha. That is going to make the coolant hose interesting to deal with.
> 
> Sheesh, you live in a ritzy apartment complex or something? Or all of the people that live there just hood rich and like to keep up appearances? :laugh:


Call me crazy ... just an idea... Have you thought of making "hardline" cooling hoses? With silicone connectors? 
:beer:


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

Is there anyone on here nearby him who's house he could have the car towed to to finish up?

Seems ridiculous that he is doing all this amazing work....clearly busting his ass....adn the Condominium is going to basically scrap his hard work. Someone has to be nearby... 

How about a garage that you could rent a spot at for $50-100 for another month.... Just a thought.

Great work btw


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Call me crazy ... just an idea... Have you thought of making "hardline" cooling hoses? With silicone connectors?
> :beer:


If he has access to a welder and piping it can be done no problem. Make sure you use a coupler with some flex to it. It will need it.



BlackRado said:


> Is there anyone on here nearby him who's house he could have the car towed to to finish up?
> 
> Seems ridiculous that he is doing all this amazing work....clearly busting his ass....adn the Condominium is going to basically scrap his hard work. Someone has to be nearby...
> 
> ...


If I lived nearby and had a house... it would be an option for him. The only thing I would charge him is a 6 pack of not corona :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> If I lived nearby and had a house... it would be an option for him. The only thing I would charge him is a 6 pack of not corona :laugh::laugh:


I already suggested he need to come to CO to finish mine for me. Maybe just ship him freight, inside his car and he can finish both in my driveway. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> They should give you an extra *4 days* extension


:laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> Oh gotcha. That is going to make the coolant hose interesting to deal with.
> 
> Sheesh, you live in a ritzy apartment complex or something? Or all of the people that live there just hood rich and like to keep up appearances? :laugh:


ya, hood rich is about right, the people that should have a right to complain don't and the ones that I figured would be cool, aren't :screwy:

I will go sort thru hoses at a local auto parts store with basic measurements. I'm sure I will find something I can get to work, bottom is custom too 



day1134 said:


> Call me crazy ... just an idea... Have you thought of making "hardline" cooling hoses? With silicone connectors?
> :beer:


no hardlines for this guy, the runs aren't long enough to justify it



BlackRado said:


> Is there anyone on here nearby him who's house he could have the car towed to to finish up?
> 
> Seems ridiculous that he is doing all this amazing work....clearly busting his ass....adn the Condominium is going to basically scrap his hard work. Someone has to be nearby...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the praise and I do have a fellow aircoold guy that said he would tow the car to his house and put it in the garage for me if they demanded me to move it, crazy cause his mint ass fiberglass dune buggy which has no top would go outside, but that's how he is :beer:



TheBurninator said:


> If I lived nearby and had a house... it would be an option for him. The only thing I would charge him is a 6 pack of not corona :laugh::laugh:


HAHA, Thanks Burnsy and a Dogfish Ale for you sir :beer:


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Need these sweet hardlines http://www.killerglass.com/


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> I already suggested he need to come to CO to finish mine for me. Maybe just ship him freight, inside his car and he can finish both in my driveway. :laugh:


DEAL!!! :beer:



PSUCorrado said:


> Need these sweet hardlines http://www.killerglass.com/


HAHA, cool, but a little too much fluff, cheap black rubber lines are fine for me


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Tow it to my house in P Cola!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Tow it to my house in P Cola!!!


Got some garage space for me? :laugh:

I'd have to break your not drinking during the week rule, wouldn't want the wifey to get pissed atcha :laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Well Chad, maybe I can see if tey'd want to put your skillz to werk at Mercedes instead -- got an offer from them and I'll be going back to German cars :thumbup: in about 2 weeks!!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

pej said:


> Well Chad, maybe I can see if tey'd want to put your skillz to werk at Mercedes instead -- got an offer from them and I'll be going back to German cars :thumbup: in about 2 weeks!!


They would ship chad TO Germany so he could "werk" on some AMG Roadsters :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Well Chad, maybe I can see if tey'd want to put your skillz to werk at Mercedes instead -- got an offer from them and I'll be going back to German cars :thumbup: in about 2 weeks!!


Sweet, I'd shave the **** out of a Mercedes bay, LMK :beer:



bingbongplop3 said:


> They would ship chad TO Germany so he could "werk" on some AMG Roadsters :laugh::thumbup:


PERFEKT, maybe then i could get some of the VAG tools that are NLA :laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Sweet, I'd shave the **** out of a Mercedes bay, LMK :beer:


Yeah there's a lot of extra ish under those hoods, huh?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Yeah there's a lot of extra ish under those hoods, huh?


I say ditch it all, make it like a bathtub :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I say ditch it all, make it like a bathtub :laugh:


:laugh: Funny guy ^^

Mercedes engine bay after Skuttles treatment:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: Funny guy ^^
> 
> Mercedes engine bay after Skuttles treatment:


:laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: Funny guy ^^
> 
> Mercedes engine bay after Skuttles treatment


:laugh: That's the look!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I had my meeting with the condo association board today. Sugarcoated everything and actually had some folks backing me up. The board members were more than lenient and gave me an additional 2 weeks and change to have a "running" car. I also informed them that this "car" will never be finished (which they understood being somewhat vintage) and we came to an agreement, that if I need to install parts on the car, I have to submit a letter to the board requesting a day to install said parts :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Well thats better than them towing it.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I had my meeting with the condo association board today. Sugarcoated everything and actually had some folks backing me up. The board members were more than lenient and gave me an additional 2 weeks and change to have a "running" car. I also informed them that this "car" will never be finished (which they understood being somewhat vintage) and we came to an agreement, that if I need to install parts on the car, I have to submit a letter to the board requesting a day to install said parts :thumbup:


That is great news :thumbup:
Those folks that backed you up must have/had german automobiles and be familiar with the "break-often" situation :sly:...

_...and I can see that you'll be sending a lot of letters in the future, haha :laugh:_


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll be sending you a complimentary book of stamps.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> That is great news :thumbup:
> Those folks that backed you up must have/had german automobiles and be familiar with the "break-often" situation :sly:...
> 
> _...and I can see that you'll be sending a lot of letters in the future, haha :laugh:_


Either that or they don't really like the people that complained and they are using you to their advantage.

:laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice that they are working with you and not just shutting down your whole operation there.

The problem with condo boards is that they are filled with power-hungry people who have too much time on their hands. :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Well thats better than them towing it.


:thumbup:...........:beer:



RedYellowWhite said:


> That is great news :thumbup:
> Those folks that backed you up must have/had german automobiles and be familiar with the "break-often" situation :sly:...
> 
> _...and I can see that you'll be sending a lot of letters in the future, haha :laugh:_


that it is, I kinda knew I would be given an extra week, because of unexpected delays, but still good to have for future unexpected delays, think there is enough time for the turbo install? :laugh:



Sponge Bob said:


> I'll be sending you a complimentary book of stamps.


Thank you sir, but I can hand deliver :laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> Either that or they don't really like the people that complained and they are using you to their advantage.
> 
> :laugh:


Possibly :laugh: I surprised the folks at the board meeting how professional I can be, even tho I was wearing my "werk" clothes, maybe it was the UF hat? :laugh:



pej said:


> Nice that they are working with you and not just shutting down your whole operation there.
> 
> The problem with condo boards is that they are filled with power-hungry people who have too much time on their hands. :banghead:


Ya man, well, they had to address it cause I was breaking the rules and not being fined and others have been sent letters and fined.... Helps out just a tad that my mom is the pres 


Status: Cabin has been wired to MS & the LC-1 amongst some other stuff :beer:

Shawn, it was a blk/yel wire that the ECU was powered from, guess cause it's relayed it's cool


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Shawn, it was a blk/yel wire that the ECU was powered from, guess cause it's relayed it's cool


That's the wire I'm using to power my ms2.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

PSUCorrado said:


> That's the wire I'm using to power my ms2.


:thumbup:

we had a discussion the other day about blk/yel losing power when the starter is activated, IIRC, 2 of the wires I used today were blk/yel...

I cross referenced it with the pinout sheet I got from him for the ECU and that's what was being used for ECU power, so I figured it was cool...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea that Bk/Y one is cool. It is the Yellow/Bk wires that are usually the x-contact relays.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

(its me Alex)Dammit man had my accts compromised so changed/reset everything. I'm glad you got more time from the assoc. I wanna be there for spark! Glad for you, but back to noob for me :banghead: :thumbdown: :bs: :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Yea that Bk/Y one is cool. It is the Yellow/Bk wires that are usually the x-contact relays.


Gawcha :thumbup: 



6BangSneezer said:


> (its me Alex)Dammit man had my accts compromised so changed/reset everything. I'm glad you got more time from the assoc. I wanna be there for spark! Glad for you, but back to noob for me :banghead: :thumbdown: :bs: :facepalm:


:thumbup: bring earmuffs, there may be some heavy cursing :laugh: followed by a nascar style win with champagne!!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Page full of bs chat and no pics is too much like Kyle's build!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Page full of bs chat and no pics is too much like Kyle's build!


:laugh: and if you call wiring discussion BS then.... :screwy: 

Haven't been any picworthy developments, most of what I've been working on is wiring and little odds & ends and timing :banghead: both belts are on and she is timed, was a nerve racking task timing a 16v for the first time (as you kno) and picking up a smaller v-belt to go with my under-drive pulley today.

Hoping to have all the connectors on today, possibly hotchecking it and calibrating my wideband :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Page full of bs chat and no pics is too much like Kyle's build!


You keep bringing back nice memories, boy do I miss that "thread" .......


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Gotta miss 42's thread too...


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> think there is enough time for the turbo install? :laugh:


Umm yes, yes I do think there's time lol. Keep it up man I want to hear it running already.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Gotta miss 42's thread too...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Helps out just a tad that my mom is the pres


Ah I see.. sorry no offense about the condo board comment.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You keep bringing back nice memories, boy do I miss that "thread" .......


x2 :laugh:



dogger said:


> Gotta miss 42's thread too...


and that one too :laugh:



MasterNele03 said:


> Umm yes, yes I do think there's time lol. Keep it up man I want to hear it running already.


VERY Soon :beer:



pej said:


> Ah I see.. sorry no offense about the condo board comment.


HAHA, she hates them all :laugh:

got alot done today, pinned and plugged 2 coolant sensors :laugh:

I gotta hand it to FourSeason Tuning, got my ABF waterneck in record time, Thanks James & James :beer:

Now I have almost all the coolant hoses down, except for the radiator hoses. I will try to shoot a coat on my condenser and hard coolant line so I can mount my rad and get some custom hoses, then she will be ready to fill with fluids and fire, hoping for Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Ran into yet ANOTHER problem today, radiator outlet will interfere with the AC compressor, so a buddy and I are going to mod the modified rad :laugh:

I suspect there will be about 1000 more problematic issues now :screwy: FU(K a 16v :laugh: naw, mad :heart:.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I was just thinkng, man, I just can't wait for the turbo install :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

a little reverse progress today...










whatz the werd Will?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

omgz karmann I dont understand how you do this without your head exploding 

cant wait to see this beast smokin everything on the road


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Me?


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

16vgti2 said:


> Me?


:wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> omgz karmann I dont understand how you do this without your head exploding
> 
> cant wait to see this beast smokin everything on the road


lots of beer :beer:



16vgti2 said:


> Me?


Nope, unless you have a spare plug that looks like that


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

Those are funny looking spark plug wires....




Sr. Karmann said:


> Nope, unless you have a spare plug that looks like that


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lmurray said:


> Those are funny looking spark plug wires....


:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Why did you have to de-pin the factory COP harness?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Why did you have to de-pin the factory COP harness?


I re-pinned *everything*, very few solder joints in this harness


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I re-pinned *everything*, very few solder joints in this harness


That doesn't sound fun. 

I am taking the easy way out with the mk1. I have 2 spare digifant 1 harnesses that are donating themselves to the cause. Now I just need to find a CPC connector to make a quick disconnect... Hmmm... Time to rob a VR6 of some stuff. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Dude.. nice work so far... :thumbup:


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

any more photos of that hood strut from TM Tuning? Had a few questions rattling around in my head and was wondering how / where you mounted it. Bay looks freakin' awesome, love the red top COP's! :thumbup::beernot to mention all the other work!)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> That doesn't sound fun.
> 
> I am taking the easy way out with the mk1. I have 2 spare digifant 1 harnesses that are donating themselves to the cause. Now I just need to find a CPC connector to make a quick disconnect... Hmmm... Time to rob a VR6 of some stuff. :laugh::laugh:


SOOOO much fun  It's not that bad :thumbup:



xtremevdub said:


> Dude.. nice work so far... :thumbup:


Thanks bro :beer:



AceWaters said:


> any more photos of that hood strut from TM Tuning? Had a few questions rattling around in my head and was wondering how / where you mounted it. Bay looks freakin' awesome, love those red plugs! :thumbup::beernot to mention all the other work!)


No, I'm going to take a lot of it tomorrow, the defects anyway. I've been in contact with TM about the quality of the RSD hoodlift and won't recommend them :thumbdown: They are going to see if they can get better quality hardware for the kit :thumbup:

Thanks for the props :beer:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I got some jom hood struts if you want em. Ordered them from epp and never used them


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

16vgti2 said:


> I got some jom hood struts if you want em. Ordered them from epp and never used them


My buddy is the JOM dealer here, we fitted some JOM hood lifters on a MK1 Cabrio and the fitting is terrible
,it makes the hood mis-aligned/gap...just saying

What's wrong with the oe hood support lift? Just polish that or even paint it a bright red and be done with it


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> I got some jom hood struts if you want em. Ordered them from epp and never used them


Thanks for the offer, but based on what Nick says below???



RedYellowWhite said:


> My buddy is the JOM dealer here, we fitted some JOM hood lifters on a MK1 Cabrio and the fitting is terrible
> ,it makes the hood mis-aligned/gap...just saying
> 
> What's wrong with the oe hood support lift? Just polish that or even paint it a bright red and be done with it


No good huh?

The hardware is cheap metal (soft), the action of the strut is not smooth, the ball did not fit the socket without modification, installation was horrible and everything has rusted after one rainshower. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks for the offer, but based on what Nick says below?...


I'm not saying you have to take my word for it. Just stating my opinion and what I've seen 
I mean if the price for the bove is right it maybe be worth trying it...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The hardware is cheap metal (soft), the action of the strut is not smooth, the ball did not fit the socket without modification, installation was horrible and everything has rusted after one rainshower. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


I found that after I installed a set of hood struts they took a few tries to get them to work smoothly.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

a hood strut should be no different from a regular strut. 
you need to exercise the strut atleast 3-5 times up and down before installation to work the air out and the nitrogen into the oil. thats what we have to do before installin any struts or shocks. my.02


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I found that after I installed a set of hood struts they took a few tries to get them to work smoothly.


been more than enough tries 



jettalvr41 said:


> a hood strut should be no different from a regular strut.
> you need to exercise the strut atleast 3-5 times up and down before installation to work the air out and the nitrogen into the oil. thats what we have to do before installin any struts or shocks. my.02


2x good enough?

All the wiring is completed in the bay(all will be loomed with tech flex), have a few random hoses to get, mod the rad, paint the coolant dist pipe, a few minor touchups and the bay should be ready. I have a list of random connectors under the dash I need to cross reference with the Bentley, calibrate the wideband and hot check MS :beer:




























Rusted hood strut after one rainshower :thumbdown:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Find some other OEM strut that works for the car... or use one from the rear hatch strut, the hatch is heavier than the hood...

R32's have "polished" rear hatch struts that might work if you use both of them.

Looks good man!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

dogger said:


> Gotta miss 42's thread too...


dogger u gotta turbo yur car


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> All the wiring is completed in the bay(all will be loomed with tech flex), have a few random hoses to get, mod the rad, paint the coolant dist pipe, a few minor touchups and the bay should be ready. I have a list of random connectors under the dash I need to cross reference with the Bentley, calibrate the wideband and hot check MS :beer:


^^ Awesome work Chad. Envy of your seam sealer-ness :laugh:

And :thumbdown: on the JOMs strut quality... same as their coilovers :thumbdown:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ein said:


> Find some other OEM strut that works for the car... or use one from the rear hatch strut, the hatch is heavier than the hood...
> 
> R32's have "polished" rear hatch struts that might work if you use both of them.
> 
> Looks good man!


Thanks Rob :beer:

Thinking the same thing, I will take this strut to some auto parts stores and try to match it up. I can replace the hardware with stronger stuff and hopefully use a MKIV ball :thumbup: $35 for a bracket seems a little ridiculous tho :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Awesome work Chad. Envy of your seam sealer-ness :laugh:
> 
> And :thumbdown: on the JOMs strut quality... same as their coilovers :thumbdown:


Thanks again Nick :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Picked up a few random bits today, fuel & oil breather hoses, a "should be" gold plated COP connector and an accessory v-belt, all of which were installed before the torrential downpour.

Now to just get the billion hose clamps, the rad modded and the 2 radiator hoses, she should be about ready to fire


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thinking the same thing, I will take this strut to some auto parts stores and try to match it up. I can replace the hardware with stronger stuff and hopefully use a MKIV ball :thumbup: $35 for a bracket seems a little ridiculous tho :laugh:


Might be able to do something about that.... check the classifieds, the MK4 kiddies sell that ish and the ball thing might be available from something junkyard or partout.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ein said:


> Might be able to do something about that.... check the classifieds, the MK4 kiddies sell that ish and the ball thing might be available from something junkyard or partout.


The MKIV strut is too short, I sourced one from the JY and tried, but ended up tossing it when I ordered the RSD kits. I'm hoping the ball will be the same size, they are available by the dozens. For some reason, those struts are the first thing to go when new cars come into the yard


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The MKIV strut is too short, I sourced one from the JY and tried, but ended up tossing it when I ordered the RSD kits. I'm hoping the ball will be the same size, they are available by the dozens. For some reason, those struts are the first thing to go when new cars come into the yard


Try calling AutoHaas in NJ for that braket - those guys are pretty cool - I used to order used odds and ends from them when I was at Avenue. They actually knew what parts I was describing whenever I called cuz they only part out Audi / VW.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Try calling AutoHaas in NJ for that braket - those guys are pretty cool - I used to order used odds and ends from them when I was at Avenue. They actually knew what parts I was describing whenever I called cuz they only part out Audi / VW.


which bracket?


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> which bracket?


Oh... I thought you were looking for the bracket that attaches the hood strut to the body.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Found this in my PB and brought back memories. Since your not posting progress pics this is what you get..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Found this in my PB and brought back memories. Since your not posting progress pics this is what you get..


for nostalgic purposes, aye? :sly:........

:laugh: Nothing to really photograph, pulling the coolant dist pipe today for paint, also going to paint my condenser, need it in to mount my oil cooler, calibrate the o2 & test MS, next up will be vids...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:laugh:

Shipped your t-shirt and stickers. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Shipped your t-shirt and stickers. :thumbup:


I'll see to it that they get a shot in said vids :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Shipped your t-shirt and stickers. :thumbup:


got them :thumbup::thumbup:

Failed hotcheck today :banghead:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

the reason i took so long to get back to you was to take a ride in your car lol....J/K bro but wouldnt mind it haha..looking forward to get my engine cleaned up cause it looks so cluttered...
your build is looking better than factory. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> got them :thumbup::thumbup:


Damn, that was fast :sly:....
Can't wait to receive mine


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rozy said:


> the reason i took so long to get back to you was to take a ride in your car lol....J/K bro but wouldnt mind it haha..looking forward to get my engine cleaned up cause it looks so cluttered...
> your build is looking better than factory. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks bro :beer:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Damn, that was fast :sly:....
> Can't wait to receive mine


Yours is probly there, just hung up in customs 

Oh, I had the rad welded and picked up and fitted the custom upper and lower hoses yesterday :thumbup: 

back to school on electrical today :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tightened up a bunch of loose ends and de--re-pinned some fuseblock connectors, had a little trouble here as there was automatic wiring that came out, filled up with oil and have tested for RPM signal, all has gone well, I will test spark and fuel tomorrow :thumbup:

all coolant hoses connected too


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> tightened up a bunch of loose ends and de--re-pinned some connectors, filled up with oil and have tested for RPM input, all has gone well, I will test spark and fuel tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> all coolant hoses connected too


 :thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

WOW WOW WOW 
Love this build clean N/A's  
Awesome work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Toffeerado said:


> WOW WOW WOW
> Love this build clean N/A's
> Awesome work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


^^Agreed :thumbup:

Too bad this is getting FI soon....
Imagine that engine with some ITB's and a set of wild cams, p&p head etc. revving to 9000rpm....and all of that into a VW not a Honda...madness  And he even has the standalone so one issue less, lol :laugh:

alla Berg Cup hillclimb cars - That's what I would like to build one day


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Toffeerado said:


> WOW WOW WOW
> Love this build clean N/A's
> Awesome work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you sir :beer:

but not N/A for long, motor was built for boost 

and this is the bad boy going on


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Agreed :thumbup:
> 
> Too bad this is getting FI soon....
> Imagine that engine with some ITB's and a set of wild cams, p&p head etc. revving to 9000rpm....and all of that into a VW not a Honda...madness  And he even has the standalone so one issue less, lol :laugh:
> ...


why sad for FI Nick?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thank you sir :beer:
> 
> but not N/A for long, motor was built for boost
> 
> and this is the bad boy going on












:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> why sad for FI Nick?


Nah, no sad at all man. Its that I just wanted to see a good N/A 16V build Corrado someday, that's all  You don't see many of those often, so it would be original/fresh but :thumbup: for the 16V Turbo anyhow. Atleast its not a VRT again :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh:........:thumbup:


:laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Nah, no sad at all man. Its that I just wanted to see a good N/A 16V build Corrado someday, that's all  You don't see many of those often, so it would be original/fresh but :thumbup: for the 16V Turbo anyhow. Atleast its not a VRT again :laugh:


Gawcha, seems to be quite a few in the 16v tech forum 

Good news and really bad news

Good news I got it to fire, with a little help of some starter fluid, but not getting fuel through the injectors, got fuel in the rail, so I'm thinking it is a setting that I am missing... :thumbup: 

The really bad news, MAJOR OIL SPILL :banghead: I'm assuming the crank seal on the transmission side blew and leaked a ton of new 20-50 oil all over the ground, tranny will come out and back in this ASAP, really not looking forward to it


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Rip it all apart and start over... :sly:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Why are you running 20-50 on a new motor? :screwy:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Why are you running 20-50 on a new motor? :screwy:


That what was suggested by a very knowledgeable fellow vortexer for break-in


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyone I talked to when I built my motor said to start out with HD or something heavy right off for the initial start up and break in. This came from the machine shop, my long time VW mechanic, and my buddy who builds race cars. I ran it for about 200 miles and than swapped it for 10w 40.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The really bad news, MAJOR OIL SPILL :banghead: I'm assuming the crank seal on the transmission side blew and leaked a ton of new 20-50 oil all over the ground, tranny will come out and back in this ASAP, really not looking forward to it


Did you check for injector pulse on the harness during cranking? Do they have power?

For the rear main seal you may want to see if your crank is grooved. Common problem and I have run into it before. If it is then you need to offset the seal from that groove a bit or have the crank welded and machined. Also they can do a sleeve of some sort on there too.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Everyone I talked to when I built my motor said to start out with HD or something heavy right off for the initial start up and break in. This came from the machine shop, my long time VW mechanic, and my buddy who builds race cars. I ran it for about 200 miles and than swapped it for 10w 40.


:thumbup:



TheBurninator said:


> Did you check for injector pulse on the harness during cranking? Do they have power?
> 
> For the rear main seal you may want to see if your crank is grooved. Common problem and I have run into it before. If it is then you need to offset the seal from that groove a bit or have the crank welded and machined. Also they can do a sleeve of some sort on there too.


yep :thumbup: I believe there is an issue with the required fuel, I put in my info, check cc & cc/m and is a value of 0.6 @ .60 ms 

Found the oil failure, is all on my part of being an engine noob and getting a bare block :banghead: There is an oil passage from one side of the block to the other, I did not know this was going to recieve oil. I remember looking thru it when I had the block on the stand and saying, "why the hell would they put this in here?" :screwy:

I've got the tranny ready to come out, just waiting on some assistance. I will pick up new plugs and new stretch bolts tomorrow, degrease the crap out of it and put her back in to try this one more time...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea, you should take a screen shot of your "Engine and Sequential Settings". 

I ended up with a ReqFuel of 6.8 (for 1.8L and 42# injectors). This is for 2 Squirts alternating. Something is definitely off and will never even think of starting on .6ms pulse. 

As far as the oil goes, this along with break in discussion are a subject of dispute that will go on until the end of time. I personally run 20/50 and have (here in FL) in every VW that I have owned and every motor that I have built from day one. I have had some very high mileage motors that I built, so I know it worked for me. Change oil after first 300, then oil and filter after first 1k using Dino oil for first 1-2k, then optionally synthetic after that. Take it FWIW and do what you feel comfortable with is what I always say, but stick to what your particular machinist or engine builder tells you.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Yea, you should take a screen shot of your "Engine and Sequential Settings".
> 
> I ended up with a ReqFuel of 6.8 (for 1.8L and 42# injectors). This is for 2 Squirts alternating. Something is definitely off and will never even think of starting on .6ms pulse.
> .


 I'm having an issue with the basic programs installed on this laptop, even tried to copy and paste in an e-mail. So I will just list them; 

req fuel: .6 @ .6 ms 
control algorithm: speed density 
squirts per cycle: 2 
staging: alternating 
stroke: 4 
cyls: 4 
port type: port injection 
injectors: 4 
engine type: even fire 

main fuel output: MS3X 
sequential on: semi-sequential 
angle specifies: end of squirt 
inj trim: off 

firing order 
a: 1 
b: 3 
c: 4 
d: 2 

fuel calculator; (set to cc & cc/min) 
displacement: 2027 
cyls: 4 
inj flow: 630 
AFR: 13.1


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm having an issue with the basic programs installed on this laptop, even tried to copy and paste in an e-mail. So I will just list them;
> 
> req fuel: .6 @ .6 ms
> control algorithm: speed density
> ...


 How are you doing semi sequential without a cam trigger?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> How are you doing semi sequential without a cam trigger?


 I was under the assumption that with the extra board firing injectors could be semi-sequential. I tried it off as well, to no avail... 

Tranny is out, waiting on parts I should see tomorrow and then back in :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I was under the assumption that with the extra board firing injectors could be semi-sequential. I tried it off as well, to no avail...
> 
> Tranny is out, waiting on parts I should see tomorrow and then back in :beer:


 And what is your dwell setting at for the injectors? 

I was under the assumption you needed a cam trigger and crank trigger to do semi sequencial 


Edit, just wasted my 10,000th post on this crappy thread


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> ...Edit, just wasted my 10,000th post on this crappy thread










epic.banned only lasted 1500 posts so that's definately an improvement


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> And what is your dwell setting at for the injectors?
> 
> I was under the assumption you needed a cam trigger and crank trigger to do semi sequencial
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't you be fully sequential at that point  

and







on post count, if they were actually legit posts it'd be around 3 :laugh: 

Edit: guess I could waste my 10,000th post in "your" build thread


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> epic.banned only lasted 1500 posts so that's definately an improvement


 And about 2000 from my name before that 



Sr. Karmann said:


> Wouldn't you be fully sequential at that point
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 You could be depending on how you wired the injectors and ignition.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Edit: guess I could waste my 10,000th post in "your" build thread


 Didn't that one get locked? :sly:.......:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> You could be depending on how you wired the injectors and ignition.


 
Wired it to MS3X


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Wired it to MS3X


 Go double check that it isn't firing the injectors on the main harness instead of the MSX harness. 

From the way I read the MS3X wiring docs it is only wired to MS3 if you are using full sequential


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> How are you doing semi sequential without a cam trigger?


 This ^ although I am not really familiar with the semi-sequential setting as that is a new option in MS2/3Extra. I have that turned off but I am on Dist. 

Anyway, I see one problem for sure. In your ReqFuel calc, you have the AFR set to 13.1 and it should be 14.7. This is the Stoich for the fuel you are running i.e. gasoline and not what you prefer to run at. That is done in your AFR table. 

Since you had that Config error, you may want to start from scratch with the core Tune Project that comes with the Tuner Studio 1.0 install. That is what I did. You can export the Fuel, Ign and AFR target maps from Jeff's tune as .vex files and then import them into your new project. This will ensure there is nothing kooky going on. 

I can send you my MSQ, but you might have the same config issues depending on what firmware you burninated to MS3  ...plus, you would have to enable any MS3x settings as I don't have Expansion board currently. ...or talk to Jeff and back track any changes you may have made and start again with the base .msq he provided.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Go double check that it isn't firing the injectors on the main harness instead of the MSX harness.
> 
> From the way I read the MS3X wiring docs it is only wired to MS3 if you are using full sequential


 Will do :thumbup: 



sdezego said:


> This ^ although I am not really familiar with the semi-sequential setting as that is a new option in MS2/3Extra. I have that turned off but I am on Dist.
> 
> Anyway, I see one problem for sure. In your ReqFuel calc, you have the AFR set to 13.1 and it should be 14.7. This is the Stoich for the fuel you are running i.e. gasoline and not what you prefer to run at. That is done in your AFR table.
> 
> ...


 Jeff gave me that figure, based on his tune which is the one I have been having configuration issues with, but he said ignore those and has synced with that msq 

I have the latest tunerstudio and firmware loaded on an original tune, but with the time crunch, loaded Jeff's tune for a lil jump on time...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

didn't interpret output test mode properly, still confused... 

Feel free to call for "a little help" assistance, thanks :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Go double check that it isn't firing the injectors on the main harness instead of the MSX harness.
> 
> From the way I read the MS3X wiring docs it is only wired to MS3 if you are using full sequential


 Nope utterly wrong. You can select which injector drivers and what fueling method in TunerStudio and the MS3X can run simple batch, semi-sequential ( no cam signal needed) and full sequential (with a cam signal). And the 3X spark drivers can run waste spark, wasted COP or COP.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> didn't interpret output test mode properly, still confused...
> 
> Feel free to call for "a little help" assistance, thanks :beer:


 Test Mode can be a pain.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> This ^ although I am not really familiar with the semi-sequential setting as that is a new option in MS2/3Extra. I have that turned off but I am on Dist.
> 
> Anyway, I see one problem for sure. In your ReqFuel calc, you have the AFR set to 13.1 and it should be 14.7. This is the Stoich for the fuel you are running i.e. gasoline and not what you prefer to run at. That is done in your AFR table.
> 
> ...


 You don't have to set required fuel AFR to Stoich. I set it to 13 to 1 because that is what I have found to be the AFR needed for the best torque numbers on the dyno. Doing it this way generally gives you a VE number very near 100 at torque peak ( N/A) and makes hand tuning much easier. 

Chad, You probably didin't have your # of injectors and # of cylinders set right. I ran a required fuel calculation for 1980 cc's, 4 cylinders and 630 cc injectors at 13 to 1 and got 6.0ms ( 5.3ms at 14.7)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Test Mode can be a pain.


 



Prof315 said:


> Chad, You probably didin't have your # of injectors and # of cylinders set right. I ran a required fuel calculation for 1980 cc's, 4 cylinders and 630 cc injectors at 13 to 1 and got 6.0ms ( 5.3ms at 14.7)


 I have done this several times, but will go back and do it again, i used 2027, 4 inj's, 4 cyls, 630 cc/min & 13.1 in CC & CC/MIN boxes checked. 

Okay, just went back in and did it again, tabbed thru all fields with same values and unchecked cc selections and re-checked, now it is giving a value of 6.1, weird, but :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also I recommended 15W40 deisel oil for break in not 20W50. The reason is because 15W40 deisel oil still has ZDPE in it ( zinc based lube that stays on/gets absorbed by metal parts but bad for catalytic converters).


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Also I recommended 15W40 deisel oil for break in not 20W50. The reason is because 15W40 deisel oil still has ZDPE in it ( zinc based lube that stays on/gets absorbed by metal parts but bad for catalytic converters).


 I remember you saying that, but I got confused when I was at the parts store and tried to hit you up, no worries :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Prof315 said:


> Also I recommended 15W40 deisel oil for break in not 20W50. The reason is because 15W40 deisel oil still has ZDPE in it ( zinc based lube that stays on/gets absorbed by metal parts but bad for catalytic converters).


 I'll buy into that. Higher zinc content is definitely good for break in. I have used additives on rare occasion.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I'll buy into that. Higher zinc content is definitely good for break in. I have used additives on rare occasion.


 Being that most of the oil hit the ground, I will drain and use the recommended diesel oil. 

I went and picked up the parts I needed this morning and will install them in a few, also picked up a new output drive flange seal for good measure :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

du brauchst das :laugh: 
you need this:laugh:


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

400 day bay 

Looks Good:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> du brauchst das :laugh:
> you need this:laugh:


 I'm actually gonna need lots of these>>> 











Status: oil galley plugs are in, clutch flywheel and PP and IM shaft flange are back on, new output flange seal is also on and the tranny is ready for install, will be back in this evening and I will button up all the loose ends tomorrow for another try with some better fueling settings


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Everything is back in and buttoned up, just blew a $50 on stainless hoseclamps from aeroquip and some distilled water. 

Will be going for round 2 start tonight :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Everything is back in and buttoned up, just blew a $50 on stainless hoseclamps from aeroquip and some distilled water.
> 
> Will be going for round 2 start tonight :thumbup:


 Holy eff... I would have just bought the heat shrink hose clamps :screwy::screwy:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm actually gonna need lots of these>>>


 is your liver still ok ? :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Everything is back in and buttoned up, just blew a $50 on stainless hoseclamps from aeroquip and some distilled water.
> 
> Will be going for round 2 start tonight :thumbup:


 AFAIK distilled = bad all impurities are boiled out of the water but the water becomes corrosive while trying to reabsorb minerals from your cooling system. The same reason applies to steam boilers, steam crap ends up getting corroded because the water absorbs the iron from the pressure vessel and pipes. 

I could be totally wrong about using it in your motor but I know that's what happens with steam. 

I usually use store brand bottled water for my stuff.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> AFAIK distilled = bad all impurities are boiled out of the water but the water becomes corrosive while trying to reabsorb minerals from your cooling system. The same reason applies to steam boilers, steam crap ends up getting corroded because the water absorbs the iron from the pressure vessel and pipes.
> 
> I could be totally wrong about using it in your motor but I know that's what happens with steam.
> 
> I usually use store brand bottled water for my stuff.


 No wonder you are broke, using bottled water on the car... sheesh


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> No wonder you are broke, using bottled water on the car... sheesh


 Chris uses Evian (from the Alps) :sly:.....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chris uses Evian (from the Alps) :sly:.....


 Lulz

I hear rob uses fiji water... the stuff that is like 5 bucks a bottle lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chris uses Evian (from the Alps) :sly:.....


 spy :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> spy :laugh:












:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't be a ***** and get yer water straight from the tap.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

JamesS said:


> Don't be a ***** and get yer water straight from the tap.


 hellyea gardenhose coolant ftw


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> Lulz
> 
> I hear rob uses fiji water... the stuff that is like 5 bucks a bottle lol


 LOL! That was all that was on hand at the time  

Stupid blue temp sensor! :laugh:


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

AceWaters said:


> :laugh:


 I knew I had seen him use it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

I sometimes use Perrier... maybe that's why I can't get the system to burp out that air bubble.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eeh, St. Pattyz day..................... 

got a little off caliber last night, will be using fiji once I find my card and phone... ::facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> eeh, St. Pattyz day.....................
> 
> got a little off caliber last night, will be using fiji once I find my card and phone... ::facepalm:


 Chad, you Irish?  
...or did you find that as an excuse to justify the beer drinking? :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad, you Irish?


 Everyone is Irish on St Pat's day here in the US


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Everyone is Irish on St Pat's day here in the US


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Everyone is Irish on St Pat's day here in the US


 very much true :laugh: 

got the car started last night going odd fire, but then the fuel rail started spewing fuel everywhere, looked like it was coming from the G60 injector cups


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

sdezego said:


> Everyone is Irish on St Pat's day here in the US





Sr. Karmann said:


> very much true :laugh:
> 
> got the car started last night going odd fire, but then the fuel rail started spewing fuel everywhere, looked like it was coming from the G60 injector cups


 :laugh: 

Really?, I remember Shawn once told me that the cups rarely can go wrong...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Really?, I remember Shawn once told me that the cups rarely can go wrong...


 this is what I thought as well and why would fuel be coming out there anyway? if there is a pressure related problem, it should be on the fuel rail side 

I'm really at a loss right now, out of $$ and deadline is Sunday :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> this is what I thought as well and why would fuel be coming out there anyway? if there is a pressure related problem, it should be on the fuel rail side
> 
> I'm really at a loss right now, out of $$ and deadline is Sunday :banghead:


 I should be the last to give any advice, but maybe the injectors are not seated correctly/tight on the rail???


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> very much true :laugh:
> 
> got the car started last night going odd fire, but then the fuel rail started spewing fuel everywhere, looked like it was coming from the G60 injector cups


 If it runs odd fire but not normal you need to switch to non-sequential and get things worked out there first.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> got the car started last night going odd fire, but then the fuel rail started spewing fuel everywhere, looked like it was coming from the G60 injector cups


 Odd fire?  No inline 4 cyl is ever odd fire. 

How do you have your coils wired? Wasted spark with 1-4 tied and 2-3 tied together right? And 1-4 on spark output A and 2-3 on spark output B? If not, perhaps with the MS3 ex board you can tie each spark into it's own output and then set wasted spark in the software? That would be a question for Jeff, but if you have your spark set to odd fire, you have something amiss. 

As far as the fuel spewing, I would suspect the rail lifting off the injectors under pressure and squirting out the upper orings. Make sure your brackets are rigid enough and there is no extra space between the rail cups and the head cups where the injectors can "float" up and down. For this very reason, I took the old Ross fuel rail that I bought years ago and threw it in the lake.... 

Whenever there is a leak, it always ends up around the cups, becuase that is the lowest point and they act as a catch. Should be easy to isolate.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sdezego said:


> No inline 4 cyl is ever odd fire.


 
I say "never", but before someone chimes in with the some mis-engineered nightmare with some oddballl crank configuration, just take it as a grain of salt..... :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I say "never", but before someone chimes in with the some mis-engineered nightmare with some oddballl crank configuration, just take it as a grain of salt..... :laugh:


 Probably some odd honda motorcycle engine :screwy:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Probably some odd honda motorcycle engine :screwy:


 Yeah, my Honda V65 Sabre is an oddfire 4. But it's a V4 not inline.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Odd fire?  No inline 4 cyl is ever odd fire.
> 
> How do you have your coils wired? Wasted spark with 1-4 tied and 2-3 tied together right? And 1-4 on spark output A and 2-3 on spark output B? If not, perhaps with the MS3 ex board you can tie each spark into it's own output and then set wasted spark in the software? That would be a question for Jeff, but if you have your spark set to odd fire, you have something amiss.
> 
> ...


 If you are using the 3X wire 1 coil to 1 spark out *in the firing order!!!!* in other words # 1 to spark A #3 to spark B #4 to spark C and #2 to spark D. Same thing with the injectors *NO MATTER WHAT FIRING SCHEME YOU USE.* 

You can then select how you want things to fire in the general/engine/sequential settings. Injectors can be batch, semi seq or sequential and all of these will work with the MS3X drivers. Same with the coils: 3X supports waste spark, wasted COP and COP. Obviously if you are running true waste spark on a 4 cylinder only 2 drivers would be used (a and b and they would be spark a for 1&4 b for2&3)


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

It smells really geeky in here....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I should be the last to give any advice, but maybe the injectors are not seated correctly/tight on the rail???


 Thought it was seating properly, read below... 



Prof315 said:


> If it runs odd fire but not normal you need to switch to non-sequential and get things worked out there first.


 I need to run back thru, but am in dire need of assistance on this 



sdezego said:


> Odd fire?  No inline 4 cyl is ever odd fire.
> 
> How do you have your coils wired? Wasted spark with 1-4 tied and 2-3 tied together right? And 1-4 on spark output A and 2-3 on spark output B? If not, perhaps with the MS3 ex board you can tie each spark into it's own output and then set wasted spark in the software? That would be a question for Jeff, but if you have your spark set to odd fire, you have something amiss.
> 
> ...


 The wiring for spark and fuel are individual running on the extra harness only a-d @ 1-4 

as far as the rail, the injectors are uber tight in the rail and not lifting off, fuel was spewing from the injector at the intake, so did I fill the chamber with fuel?  



Prof315 said:


> If you are using the 3X wire 1 coil to 1 spark out *in the firing order!!!!* in other words # 1 to spark A #3 to spark B #4 to spark C and #2 to spark D. Same thing with the injectors *NO MATTER WHAT FIRING SCHEME YOU USE.*
> 
> You can then select how you want things to fire in the general/engine/sequential settings. Injectors can be batch, semi seq or sequential and all of these will work with the MS3X drivers. Same with the coils: 3X supports waste spark, wasted COP and COP. Obviously if you are running true waste spark on a 4 cylinder only 2 drivers would be used (a and b and they would be spark a for 1&4 b for2&3)


 Still confused, but quite hung over... I got it to idle, barely need to find a solution for the Passat TB with no ISV, but first tings first :banghead: 



ein said:


> It smells really geeky in here....


 :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

ein said:


> It smells really geeky in here....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The wiring for spark and fuel are individual running on the extra harness only a-d @ 1-4


 Sounds like your problem then as Jeff reiterated above. 

Cyl1 -> Spark A 
Cyl*3* -> Spark B 
Cyl*4* -> Spark C 
Cyl*2* -> Spark D 

Same goes for injectors. Maybe your found a workaround though setting it to oddfire if you wire up 1-4 to A-D


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Sounds like your problem then as Jeff reiterated above.
> 
> Cyl1 -> Spark A
> Cyl*3* -> Spark B
> ...


 I was under the assumption 1-4 a-d and the tune choosing the fire order 1342


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I was under the assumption 1-4 a-d and the tune choosing the fire order 1342


 This is what happens when we assume things *RTFM* it's all right there


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> This is what happens when we assume things *RTFM* it's all right there


 Jeff, with the time crunch and the lack of working knowledge of Megasquirt, these things take time, which I simply don't have. I will read back thru the manual and see what I can find, but I swear reading somewhere that I hook up the wiring as I have.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

like this then, even tho it is for sequential? or can I simply re-order my firing sequence?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes like that ESPECIALLY if you are sequential.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Yes like that ESPECIALLY if you are sequential.


 non-sequential due to lack of cam input, still the same?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms3/Engine_Sequential_Settings.html


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms3/Engine_Sequential_Settings.html


 Perfect, thanks 

"Semi-Sequential - Use batch injection, but allow the angle of injection to be specified. When used with the MS3X injector outputs, injectors should be wired in the same manner they would be wired for fully sequential injection."


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Perfect, thanks
> 
> "Semi-Sequential - Use batch injection, but allow the angle of injection to be specified. When used with the MS3X injector outputs, injectors should be wired in the same manner they would be wired for fully sequential injection."


 Damn skuttle..... and I thought all that bay shavin biznezz was a lot of work. You really got your handz full now. Mad propz! Can't wait to hear it purrrr... I bet you can't either. 
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Damn skuttle..... and I thought all that bay shavin biznezz was a lot of work. You really got your handz full now. Mad propz! Can't wait to hear it purrrr... I bet you can't either.
> :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks Jaysen :beer: 

Heard her purr a bit today, need to get the idle to stabilize :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

day1134 said:


> Damn skuttle..... and I thought all that bay shavin biznezz was a lot of work. You really got your handz full now. Mad propz! Can't wait to hear it purrrr... I bet you can't either.
> :thumbup::beer:


 hehe. i heard that whore purr. opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Met the deadline about 10pm last night, no towing for this C :thumbup: 

*A big thanks to all that have helped* :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Met the deadline about 10pm last night, no towing for this C :thumbup:
> 
> *A big thanks to all that have helped* :beer:


 
Congrats hommie :thumbup: :beer: 
Video soon? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Congrats hommie :thumbup: :beer:
> Video soon? :laugh:


 My friend got video but is having issues uploading it from his new droid phone, I told him it sukks and he should trade it in for an iphone :laugh: 

She still needs a ton of work, have a few oil leaks and needs to be tuned properly, but for now she meets the guidelines set by the condo association board :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats! Was going to call you today but decided to call Kyle.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Congrats! Was going to call you today but decided to call Kyle.


 probly a better choice :sly:.......:laugh: 

And Thanks man :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> My friend got video but is having issues uploading it from his new droid phone, I told him it sukks and he should trade it in for an iphone :laugh:


 :bs:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> probly a better choice :sly:.......:laugh:
> 
> And Thanks man :beer:


 
We were talking about H2O. You better make it. Drag Shawn with you too!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I cannot wait to see the video.. I was leaning towards the 034motorsports universal stage 1c for distributors sytems on my C.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> :bs:


 no :bs:.......:facepalm: 



dogger said:


> We were talking about H2O. You better make it. Drag Shawn with you too!


 *NICE!!!*, I will try my best, going back to work for the dock company tomorrow, so we shall see how it goes :thumbup: 



iMD Autos said:


> I cannot wait to see the video.. I was leaning towards the 034motorsports universal stage 1c for distributors sytems on my C.


 Hopefully soon :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Met the deadline about 10pm last night, no towing for this C :thumbup:
> 
> *A big thanks to all that have helped* :beer:


 :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! :beer::beer: now we can take for a ride to homedepot to get the supplies for the engine delete


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...but for now she meets the guidelines set by the condo association board :thumbup:


 So, the condo association board approves this build thread? Maybe they'll sponsor you then :sly:......:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Congrats! Was going to call you today but decided to call Kyle.


 Haha both of us trashed trying to have conversations :laugh:

Glad the car is running chad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> :beer::thumbup:


 :beer::thumbup: 



Rozy said:


> CONGRATS!!! :beer::beer: now we can take for a ride to homedepot to get the supplies for the engine delete


 Very soon :thumbup: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> So, the condo association board approves this build thread? Maybe they'll sponsor you then :sly:......:laugh:


 guess so  and no, they're broke :thumbdown:.......:laugh: 



TheBurninator said:


> Haha both of us trashed trying to have conversations :laugh:
> 
> Glad the car is running chad


 :laugh: 

Thanks Kyle :beer:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats again man. Oh and btw I kno you wanna keep it as light as possible, but you really should throw on your front brakes again  Now let's get my angry grape running!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> Congrats again man. Oh and btw I kno you wanna keep it as light as possible, but you really should throw on your front brakes again  Now let's get my angry grape running!!


 But I am trying to keep it SOOPER euro :laugh: 

Grape will be up soon, lemme know ur schedule


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Things must be going well because my phone has been very quiet the last couple of days :laugh: 

Are you driving it?


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

sdezego said:


> Things must be going well because my phone has been very quiet the last couple of days :laugh:
> 
> Are you driving it?


 LOL ^^. Wait does this mean that the "4 Day Bay" thread is over and ld news.............................. 




NAH!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Things must be going well because my phone has been very quiet the last couple of days :laugh:
> 
> Are you driving it?


 :laugh: 

nope, it has some items that need to be addressed and I think I'm going to invest in the registered version of TS and I started back to work on Monday  



MasterNele03 said:


> LOL ^^. Wait does this mean that the "4 Day Bay" thread is over and ld news..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHA, nope, still need to post my turbo install


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> nope, it has some items that need to be addressed and I think I'm going to invest in the registered version of TS and I started back to work on Monday
> 
> ...


 :laugh: 

Glad it worked out. And figures...the one year I cannot make it to H20...you, James, and possibly Shawn are going. FML.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Glad it worked out. And figures...the one year I cannot make it to H20...you, James, and possibly Shawn are going. FML.


 Why not  

I'm probly gonna have to fly up


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

where is the video man ? :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

This thread will 150 pages by the time the turbo install is complete. I'm sure the apartment complex is looking forward to that.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> This thread will 150 pages by the time the turbo install is complete. I'm sure the apartment complex is looking forward to that.


 A shaved bay and a 16V swap took 70 pages - a turbo install would take another 80 pages?  Or do you also take into consideration the beer/woman/not VW-related things discussions?  :laugh: :wave:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

With Kyle's thread gone this thread can easily get page upon page of BS before and during any work being done.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

wow i was gone for a couple months and this thread grew into its own beast


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> where is the video man ? :laugh:


 My buddy just sent it to me, I will upload and post later  



dogger said:


> This thread will 150 pages by the time the turbo install is complete. I'm sure the apartment complex is looking forward to that.


 Probly just 100, but :bs: is always welcome in my build/rebuild/re-rebuild thread :laugh: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> A shaved bay and a 16V swap took 70 pages - a turbo install would take another 80 pages?  Or do you also take into consideration the beer/woman/not VW-related things discussions?  :laugh: :wave:


 probably another 3 at least


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> This thread will 150 pages by the time the turbo install is complete. I'm sure the apartment complex is looking forward to that.


 Adding to the shananigans that is all :thumbup: 

150 page GET


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> With Kyle's thread gone this thread can easily get page upon page of BS before and during any work being done.


 ...Kyle's thread should be sticky at the top  

Chad's thread to reach 150 pages...easily


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

das vid


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

THEY SEE ME ROLLINNNGGG.... THEY HATINNNGGG!! 
TRY TO CATCH ME RIDING DIRTY ! LOL CONGRATS BRO !:beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:sly:


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

It's alive !!!!!!!! 

congrats. 

 

time for the turbo....


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice!!! Now part it out! sikk werk there. seeing it transform personally for the past few months has been insane. Can't wait to hear it spool :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds sick.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

needs precision turbo!!!!!!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats :thumbup: :beer: :thumbup: 

DAS BUILD :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rozy said:


> THEY SEE ME ROLLINNNGGG.... THEY HATINNNGGG!!
> TRY TO CATCH ME RIDING DIRTY ! LOL CONGRATS BRO !:beer:


 riding dirty and spewing oil :laugh: 



dogger said:


> :sly:


 :facepalm:......:laugh: 



lmurray said:


> It's alive !!!!!!!!
> 
> congrats.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Lloyd and yes, just need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, oh and a place to install it :banghead: 



6BangSneezer said:


> Nice!!! Now part it out! sikk werk there. seeing it transform personally for the past few months has been insane. Can't wait to hear it spool :thumbup:


 Door handles, $150 shipped :laugh: Looking forward to doing your transmission swap today :sly:....:laugh: 



JamesS said:


> Sounds sick.


 Thanks James and that it does, nice and raspy, I imagine it will sound better after a good tuning session, and at 7500 and while spooling the 5857 and when.....:laugh: 



MasterNele03 said:


> needs precision turbo!!!!!!


 soon daniel-son, soon  



RedYellowWhite said:


> Congrats :thumbup: :beer: :thumbup:
> 
> DAS BUILD :laugh:


  

:beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Curious to hear how it sounds once you get it all sorted out. Sounds strange to me. What exhaust are you running?


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> riding dirty and spewing oil :laugh:


 Yah its spewing oil because its *SUPER* low compression for the turbo. AAAND it gets lighter as you drive it! Genius!  Looking fwd to my swap today too :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Curious to hear how it sounds once you get it all sorted out. Sounds strange to me. What exhaust are you running?


 Doesn't sound as good as it should, still tons of tuning to be done and should sound way better once the turbo goes on  Definitely didn't sound as good as the PG, but hoping it will do the trick for the new motor, it's a Neuspeed cat back :thumbup: 



6BangSneezer said:


> Yah its spewing oil because its *SUPER* low compression for the turbo. AAAND it gets lighter as you drive it! Genius!  Looking fwd to my swap today too :thumbup:


 low compression doesn't spew oil from the VC gasket and one of the damn oil galley plugs I just put in  thank god it's on the pulley side and not the tranny side, have looked for signs of oil on the little cover plate and none has rared it's ugly head, so I'm hoping that side is good, although it is still a bitch to get the plug in in on the pulley side :banghead: 

It's gone through a heat cycle and I just need to retorque everything, everything that I can access at least  

See you @ 3, you're buying the :beer:'s, right :sly:


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Sweet, definitely get the full version of tunerstudios the autotune feature is so nice, make a afr table and it auto makes your fuel table while driving.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Nice to see it alive...... 

A lot of hard work went into this. :thumbup: 

Now have a few :beer:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

All the near frozen coronas your little :heart: desires :thumbup:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

6BangSneezer said:


> Yah its spewing oil because its *SUPER* low compression for the turbo. AAAND it gets lighter as you drive it! Genius!  Looking fwd to my swap today too :thumbup:


 Hey what about my engine delete?? :wave::what:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Congrats on getting it running.... now when are we gonna get the local corrado people together so we can see it in person????


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

1SlowSLC said:


> Congrats on getting it running.... now when are we gonna get the local corrado people together so we can see it in person????


 Man. I can't wait to see it. I should be back in less than 3 weeks, unless I fly to PR or Costa rica for vacations.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> All the near frozen coronas your little :heart: desires :thumbup:


 That there were :beer: We'll button it up on Sunday and you'll be rolling again :thumbup: 



Rozy said:


> Hey what about my engine delete?? :wave::what:


 You're on the list  



1SlowSLC said:


> Congrats on getting it running.... now when are we gonna get the local corrado people together so we can see it in person????


 Thanks Kevin :beer: Dunno how many C's we have running now in SoFla :laugh: 



xtremevdub said:


> Man. I can't wait to see it. I should be back in less than 3 weeks, unless I fly to PR or Costa rica for vacations.


 :beer:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great! def. needs boost and a good tune. that thing will be crazy:thumbup: You should bring it to ocean city this year sir


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I've always said Chad should build an engine like this instead of FI :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

man, that thing revs almost like my old ZX-7 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Looks great! def. needs boost and a good tune. that thing will be crazy:thumbup: You should bring it to ocean city this year sir


 Thanks Mike :beer: 

I will try for H2O this year, we shall see :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

16v


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> 16v


 *FTMFW!!!* :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

second one


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ dood has a good series of vids and a sik C :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *FTMFW!!!* :thumbup::thumbup:


 ^^ x 1 million  

Big hp # isn't everything... 

No good NA builds these days  everybody opts for the easy power. Same situation around here too. Back in the day we had some sick naturally-aspirated 16Vs (I remember those endless battles between MK2 16V's vs E30 325i's like it was yesterday - those were the days )


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ x 1 million
> 
> Big hp # isn't everything...
> 
> No good NA builds these days  everybody opts for the *more* power. Same situation around here too. Back in the day we had some sick naturally-aspirated 16Vs (I remember those endless battles between MK2 16V's vs E30 325i's like it was yesterday - those were the days )


 fixed  

so are you going to remove your G-ladder and put on some ITB's?


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Im back online after a week with no TV/Internet (ugh) and I sign on to Vortex to the the 4 Day Bay - up and running!! Awesome! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Im back online after a week with no TV/Internet (ugh) and I sign on to Vortex to the the 4 Day Bay - up and running!! Awesome! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks Jared :beer: 

dunno what I'd do without Vortex for the week ........:laugh:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Holy crap it runs!!!!


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

see u got it running get the oil prob fixed yet? let me know man give me a call sometime i gotta come down and check it out


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

16vgti2 said:


> Holy crap it runs!!!!


 That it does  



creedenfuel said:


> see u got it running get the oil prob fixed yet? let me know man give me a call sometime i gotta come down and check it out


 Major oil issue was tackled first, but there are still a couple leaks that need to be addressed, one of them being the oil galley plug on the pass side, that was one hard plug to access :banghead: The valve cover was leaking as well, re-torqued that this past week, those bolts were surprisingly loose after the first heat cycle. 

Ya man, lost my phone and all contacts, shoot me a text Bryant, (you too Will) :thumbup: 

Oh, and the South Florida Show and Shine is today, down here in Ft. Lauderdale if you wanna shoot on down. I've gotta help my buddy button up the VR trans we started on Friday, but after that I'm gonna go see whatz up with the show :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Jared :beer:
> 
> dunno what I'd do without Vortex for the week ........:laugh:


It was exhausting... :laugh:


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Chad you PM box is full so I'm posting this here :laugh: thanks for the refund brother! I appreciate it! :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ZEBLOR said:


> Chad you PM box is full so I'm posting this here :laugh: thanks for the refund brother! I appreciate it! :beer:


Sorry it didn't work out, just didn't want anyone else to end up with that POS under their hood. I will take some measurements when I can so we can work on a better solution for the strut :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> :laugh:


HAHAHA :laugh:

you just reminded me I need to purchase the registered version of TS 

for those who know about this, do I need to purchase the Mega log viewer as well?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I've scoured your build thread and wanted your opinion on my wire tuck. Is it worth covering the rain trays in the engine bay? I was thinking about welding sheet metal over them. Did it look ****ty when you did your 1st wire tuck and left the rain trays?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> I've scoured your build thread and wanted your opinion on my wire tuck. Is it worth covering the rain trays in the engine bay? I was thinking about welding sheet metal over them. Did it look ****ty when you did your 1st wire tuck and left the rain trays?


Rain trays? There is only 1 rain tray on the car. Mine I removed and also removed the heater core and intake for the heaterbox from it...

Are you speaking of the frame rails?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> I've scoured your build thread and wanted your opinion on my wire tuck. Is it worth covering the rain trays in the engine bay? I was thinking about welding sheet metal over them. Did it look ****ty when you did your 1st wire tuck and left the rain trays?


I believe you are speaking of the frame rails and no, they didn't look $hitty, just looks better covered IMHO 



TheBurninator said:


> Rain trays? There is only 1 rain tray on the car. Mine I removed and also removed the heater core and intake for the heaterbox from it...
> 
> Are you speaking of the frame rails?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Frame rails lol yes. I need some sleep :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Frame rails lol yes. I need some sleep :facepalm:


I strongly disagree with welding on the framerails tho, unless you are certain about the methods of protecting the "newly exposed" metal inside the framerails


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I strongly disagree with welding on the framerails tho, unless you are certain about the methods of protecting the "newly exposed" metal inside the framerails


How about spot welding just to hold in place or would it look stupid bolted in? I was considering doing the sides up to the strut tower too.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> How about spot welding just to hold in place or would it look stupid bolted in? I was considering doing the sides up to the strut tower too.


Do some reading, you _will_ find your answers there


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I strongly disagree with welding on the framerails tho, unless you are certain about the methods of protecting the "newly exposed" metal inside the framerails


It isn't difficult to address the bare metal issues. Seam sealer and rust prevention coatings work well.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> It isn't difficult to address the bare metal issues. Seam sealer and rust prevention coatings work well.


I strongly disagree, unless you float coat the rails, for example, how are you going to address the backside of the seam nearest to the firewall inside the framerail?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I strongly disagree, unless you float coat the rails, for example, how are you going to address the backside of the seam nearest to the firewall inside the framerail?


http://www.eastwood.com/internal-frame-coating-w-spray-nozzle.html

That is a start. and leave a small section just for drainage at the very back part of the rail. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> http://www.eastwood.com/internal-frame-coating-w-spray-nozzle.html
> 
> That is a start. and leave a small section just for drainage at the very back part of the rail. :thumbup:


If you trust Eastwood, I am not too confident


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> If you trust Eastwood, I am not too confident


There are other ways as well... Namely using lots of cosmoline. (the brits are crazy about the stuff )

Also zinc primers before welding help as well.


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> If you trust Eastwood, I am not too confident


Just have your car in Colorado and you don't have to be as anal about rust.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

So what is the update? Are you driving this crate or wut?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> Just have your car in Colorado and you don't have to be as anal about rust.


True story. What rust?!?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> There are other ways as well... Namely using lots of cosmoline. (the brits are crazy about the stuff )
> 
> Also zinc primers before welding help as well.


Alot less work with panelbond 



Hemingway'sToe said:


> Just have your car in Colorado and you don't have to be as anal about rust.


If my C was in Colorado, it would certainly be down, on stands and in a beelion pieces ........:laugh:



sdezego said:


> So what is the update? Are you driving this crate or wut?


No updates, just finished building a MS unit for a fellow G60 owner, which unfortunately/fortunately has already paid me for the assembly and install. I need $$ before I can proceed, mainly need the cake to dish out for the fans. I'm going to put in a request with the board to do some work on it next week for the brakes and oil leaks, hopefully by the end of next week will have the proper funding for the flex-a-lite fan setup, as I'm sooooo ready for a decent little cruise :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Alot less work with panelbond
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am still wondering how the panel bond will hold up. Lord knows I love the stuff, but I worry about it holding up on the frame rails.

And is that the fancy flexalite fan setup with the awesome shroud that is fit for a rocco radiator?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I am still wondering how the panel bond will hold up. Lord knows I love the stuff, but I worry about it holding up on the frame rails.
> 
> And is that the fancy flexalite fan setup with the awesome shroud that is fit for a rocco radiator?


I'd say if NASCAR approves it, it might just be worth a $hit 

Yep, that's *the* fan setup :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Obtained permission from the association board to work on my car this week :screwy: It'll probably rain all week :facepalm:......:laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Obtained permission from the association board to work on my car this week :screwy: It'll probably rain all week :facepalm:......:laugh:


You need to join the board and slip in some new rules into the condo docs OR catch one of them bastards doing something that violates the bylaws and bribe the crap out of them!!! :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> You need to join the board and slip in some new rules into the condo docs OR catch one of them bastards doing something that violates the bylaws and bribe the crap out of them!!! :laugh:


Fortunately my Mom is on the board (pres for now), so I just handed her a note this morning  Folks are breaking the by-laws every day, but there has to be a formal complaint to be violated and or fined :screwy:

The "to do" list(for now):
Install new oil galley plug on PS
Tighten all engine bolts I possibly can and hope for no more oil leak
Run new front brake hard lines
Strip, prep, paint and install calipers
Drill holes in my firewall for vac lines :banghead: Unless someone has a better idea for location


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

4th page in a row without pics :what:.........:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> 4th page in a row without pics :what:.........:laugh:


I will take some this week just for you Nick :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'd say if NASCAR approves it, it might just be worth a $hit



The one thing is that adhesive is designed for bonding surfaces together not edges. So it has limitations. Its strong only when its two surfaces bonded face to face and can't bond edge to edge effectively. Whereas with welding you can fuse two surfaces and they become one piece of metal. Not two pieces of metal held by adhesive. 

Hope it proves to hold up. I popped a weld on my bay thanks to the crappy Harbor Freight welder I used. :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> The one thing is that adhesive is designed for bonding surfaces together not edges. So it has limitations. Its strong only when its two surfaces bonded face to face and can't bond edge to edge effectively. Whereas with welding you can fuse two surfaces and they become one piece of metal. Not two pieces of metal held by adhesive.


Which may prove true for the way most folks install their panels on the FR lip and across, but mine were laid down on the top of the FR. Welding to the top will still give an extra compartment which is now inaccessable 



dogger said:


> Hope it proves to hold up. I popped a weld on my bay thanks to the crappy Harbor Freight welder I used. :banghead:


Ouch dood, that freakin sukks


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Saturday...*

Two words for ya skuttle....... " The Finisher " !! :beer::beer:

Was nice to see ya yestruday. Thanks for stopping by. My car is soooo loud inside with all of those interior bits out. I think I am going to grab the stuff for sound deadening right away. lol.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I will take some this week just for you Nick :laugh:


opcorn:................
:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> opcorn:................
> :thumbup:


as you wish, did werk :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You have resorted to Corona Light now? Is that what all the ladies drink down there? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> You have resorted to Corona Light now? Is that what all the ladies drink down there? :laugh:


trying to watch my weight, had a buddy stop by earlier with MGD 64 :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Summer is coming. Chad's gotta look good in his thong. :beer:

Can't believe you don't cover up the nice paint job you just spent so much time on while you work on the motor. On top of that laying parts and tools on it too. Worse putting **** beer on that rad support. :thumbdown:

So that's the infamous galley plug? How did it go with getting it out and replaced? Please tell.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Summer is coming. Chad's gotta look good in his thong. :beer:
> 
> Can't believe you don't cover up the nice paint job you just spent so much time on while you work on the motor. On top of that laying parts and tools on it too. Worse putting **** beer on that rad support. :thumbdown:
> 
> So that's the infamous galley plug? How did it go with getting it out and replaced? Please tell.


I'm glad you didn't post the photo again 

The paint needs a good wetsand an buff and then no tools, just beer 

Oil galley plug was a PITA, had to remove the rear motor bracket, raise the trans and lower the pulley side of the motor with still not enough room to get square on the plug, but went on in with some coercion :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looked like the logical way to get to it. 

How did you remove the plug? 

I heard Skuttle finally is getting a scuttle tray. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> as you wish, did werk :beer: ...


:laugh: :thumbup: Looks good 

Nice radiator setup :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Looked like the logical way to get to it.
> 
> How did you remove the plug?
> 
> I heard Skuttle finally is getting a scuttle tray. :thumbup: :beer:


Going up with it _may_ have proved to be the better option, but the plug locates closer to the bottom of the frame horn and all I had was 2 scissor jacks on hand. I left the front mount connected, but backed the nut off quite a bit. I punched the plug out with a screwdriver on one side til it rotated in the hole, then pulled it out with pliers, it came out rather easy, the hard part was putting it back in, cause I couldn't get a good square shot at it. I also had to remove the IM shaft seal flange, as you can see in the pic, it covers the plug just a tad. I guess the cat's out of the bag, look closer


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :thumbup: Looks good
> 
> Nice radiator setup :thumbup:


Thanks Nick, and that pic didn't even show off my custom top hose :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't worry I won't divulge what you had to do to obtain that rain tray from Jaysen. Your secret is safe. :what:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Don't worry I won't divulge what you had to do to obtain that rain tray from Jaysen. Your secret is safe. :what:


thanks ...:sly:...

Again, let me tell you again personally, that product is the tits, it really makes the bay  Since the cat is really out of the bag, I will get some proper pics up later. Hoping I'lll be able to source a 16v intake gasket today so I can get this sukker wrapped up


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick, and that pic didn't even show off my custom top hose :laugh:


I think the upper radiator mount on the driver side is a bitchin solution though  It wouldn't be a VW without zipties



dogger said:


> Don't worry I won't divulge what you had to do to obtain that rain tray from Jaysen. Your secret is safe. :what:


For some reason I think it has something to do with why Chad is watching his figure and drinking Corona Light.


Chad you can re-use the intake mani gaskets if you copper spray them. Works great.

Also what intake boot is that? Looks like mid 90's audi v6...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I think the upper radiator mount on the driver side is a bitchin solution though  It wouldn't be a VW without zipties


I'm so glad you approve my fantastic mounting solution  The rad will get proper mounting when I get my fans 



TheBurninator said:


> For some reason I think it has something to do with why Chad is watching his figure and drinking Corona Light.
> 
> 
> Chad you can re-use the intake mani gaskets if you copper spray them. Works great.
> ...


Have to drink light beer to make sure I still fit in my medium SFT shirt :laugh:

I have some copper spray, but thought it would remain tacky making the bond better, but removal and re-use difficult, not to worry tho, just went and picked up a fresh one :thumbup:

Intake boot is B3 Passat :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Have to drink light beer to make sure I still fit in my medium SFT shirt :laugh:


Don't lie, you know it has been hot and you want to strut your stuff in your new banana hammock speedo for the fellas in south beach :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

sdezego said:


> Don't lie, you know it has been hot and you want to strut your stuff in your new banana hammock speedo for the fellas in south beach :laugh:


He doesn't need to go that far. He just struts around the lot in his neighborhood...gotta fund the corrado build somehow... 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm so glad you approve my fantastic mounting solution  The rad will get proper mounting when I get my fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B3 passat? Really? just flipped upside down? And they stay tacky but make it easy to peel off the mani or head with the spray on it. It is oddly enough also used as an anti seize for bolts. :screwy::screwy:



lil_kano said:


> He doesn't need to go that far. He just struts around the lot in his neighborhood...gotta fund the corrado build somehow...
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


SO THATS HOW HE DELT WITH THE CO-OP BOARD!
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Don't lie, you know it has been hot and you want to strut your stuff in your new banana hammock speedo for the fellas in south beach :laugh:


I don't have to go _that_ far south, just east about a mile :laugh:



lil_kano said:


> He doesn't need to go that far. He just struts around the lot in his neighborhood...gotta fund the corrado build somehow...
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


:facepalm:



TheBurninator said:


> B3 passat? Really? just flipped upside down? And they stay tacky but make it easy to peel off the mani or head with the spray on it. It is oddly enough also used as an anti seize for bolts. :screwy::screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need all the support I can :laugh: and ya, boot is just flipped :thumbup:



dogger said:


> .


:facepalm:........:laugh:

Todayz progress:
Resprayed the head and intake mani, got the engine all back together, sorry no pics, I want to take some items off the trans and clean the paint drips off from the fuel/paint mix.

Stripped the calipers and carriers & in the process of painting them


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Who needs FI :sly:.......:laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

^^ that thing sounded great with those straight cut gears. Must be a fun little track car and for those small curvatious roads.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Who needs FI :sly:.......:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


:laugh:.........:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Finished up the brakes today with new hard lines and an initial bleed, the DS line isn't quite up to my standards, so I'll most likely replace it when I do my braided clutch line. Passenger side came out almost perfect but was a little long and don't know if I will have any rubbing issues...

Hoping to tighten everything up on Saturday and run it for a few and if she behaves maybe she will get a good clay bar and detail


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice Skuttle tray. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Nice Skuttle tray. :thumbup:


^^x2 :thumbup: That finished off/cleaned the shaved bay nicely... who made that? ....

You replacing those brake rotors? How come you didn't go ss braided? 
And how come you didn't clean the coilovers since you had them out?


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

Great looking car and awesome build quality :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

As always, looks fantastic. I love how the engine bay screams sexiness


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Nice Skuttle tray. :thumbup:


I'm glad you like it 



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^x2 :thumbup: That finished off/cleaned the shaved bay nicely... who made that? ....
> 
> You replacing those brake rotors? How come you didn't go ss braided?
> And how come you didn't clean the coilovers since you had them out?


:laugh: I will most likely replace the rotors later down the road as well as some ss lines, but you know I didn't have the time & $$  I will also dress up the fender wells and coils when I have the time, but I only had the week to do the brakes :screwy:



Johnny the Knuckles said:


> Great looking car and awesome build quality :beer:


Thanks :beer:



HavokRuels said:


> As always, looks fantastic. I love how the engine bay screams sexiness


Thanks and I am far from done in there


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Tie up your crank trigger wire son.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Tie up your crank trigger wire son.


I'm waiting on chrome zip ties :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

You going to leave the crank case breather uncovered like that?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> You going to leave the crank case breather uncovered like that?


C'mon now :facepalm:......:laugh:

Not planning on running the car any extended amount of time before I put a breather can on it :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> C'mon now :facepalm:......:laugh:
> 
> Not planning on running the car any extended amount of time before I put a breather can on it :thumbup:


Route it back to the intake. Vacuum on the crank case helps :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Route it back to the intake. Vacuum on the crank case helps :thumbup:


no good for boost


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> no good for boost


yes it is:
http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=1199935&highlight=crankcase

I know honda-tech, but it is a solid read.

Run a sealed catch can and route it back into the inlet side of the turbo. :thumbup:

That way it is pulling vacuum (small amounts) on the crank case.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> yes it is:
> http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=1199935&highlight=crankcase
> 
> I know honda-tech, but it is a solid read.
> ...


:facepalm: Honda tek...

Long read, i will flip thru it in a bit, time to do some extensive tunerstudio research.

I fired it up for a few minutes tonite and haven't had any signs of oil on the ground or around the motor, I will check it again in the am and then it'll be time for a few little tuning sessions. Shawn, make sure your phone is charged :laugh:


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :facepalm: Honda tek...
> 
> Long read, i will flip thru it in a bit, time to do some extensive tunerstudio research.
> 
> I fired it up for a few minutes tonite and haven't had any signs of oil on the ground or around the motor, I will check it again in the am and then it'll be time for a few little tuning sessions. Shawn, make sure your phone is charged :laugh:


Autotune Ve analyze is pretty amazing, and easier than before. I hate to say it but Honda_tech is ahead of the game.. That read is worth it. I wish I would have done more for CC and Vc venting first time around, the pressure under high boost (20+) is rediculous and will leave your bay washed with oil not vented properly...ask me how i know.:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tg60dd said:


> Autotune Ve analyze is pretty amazing, and easier than before. I hate to say it but Honda_tech is ahead of the game.. That read is worth it. I wish I would have done more for CC and Vc venting first time around, the pressure under high boost (20+) is rediculous and will leave your bay washed with oil not vented properly...ask me how i know.:laugh:


Nice that you came over for this discussion :beer:

I noticed that you had 2 breathers on the top of your VC, I was gonna PM you about it :thumbup:


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Nice that you came over for this discussion :beer:
> 
> I noticed that you had 2 breathers on the top of your VC, I was gonna PM you about it :thumbup:


Here's where I am. Once you strap that big snail on the back of yer engine it's a whole different game.:laugh: really, the amount of pressure these engines make under a good amount of boost requires serious venting. so i went though the VC, via two 10-an fittings to CC. i'm draining back to sump. The crank case tube that holds a baffle and vapor element I kinda got the idea from weeblebiker...
I won't clutter your thread with pics, here's alink. down a bit on the page explains my theory and new set up.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ns...-for-a-16v-turbo&p=71082675#post71082675


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tg60dd said:


> Here's where I am. Once you strap that big snail on the back of yer engine it's a whole different game.:laugh: really, the amount of pressure these engines make under a good amount of boost requires serious venting. so i went though the VC, via two 10-an fittings to CC. i'm draining back to sump. The crank case tube that holds a baffle and vapor element I kinda got the idea from weeblebiker...
> I won't clutter your thread with pics, here's alink. down a bit on the page explains my theory and new set up.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ns...-for-a-16v-turbo&p=71082675#post71082675


awesome on the info :beer:

I went thru a similar thread, I will read thru the one you posted tomorrow with a clear head, been having :beer:'s..:thumbup:


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

me too.:laugh: Pm me if you have any questions I'd be happy to share. 
you've done some awesome werk, a lot of time envolved. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tg60dd said:


> me too.:laugh: Pm me if you have any questions I'd be happy to share.
> you've done some awesome werk, a lot of time envolved. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:............Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got another piece to the puzzle  Superb quality :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got another piece to the puzzle  Superb quality :thumbup::thumbup:


You bought a Scirocco now? :what:...........

j/k  :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

damn that kid haz to much money :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You bought a Scirocco now? :what:...........
> 
> j/k  :thumbup:


Scirocco was lighter :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


> damn that kid haz to much money :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got another piece to the puzzle  Superb quality :thumbup::thumbup:


EFFIN SCHWEEEEEEEET!!

that looks really niiiice! :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:

Ordered my fueling parts today. MSIII is next Skuttle. You ready?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> EFFIN SCHWEEEEEEEET!!
> 
> that looks really niiiice! :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:
> 
> Ordered my fueling parts today. MSIII is next Skuttle. You ready?


Thanks bro and whenever you're ready 

I need to get a couple relays and hoping to get it in this weekend, sukks that I need to rotate my sandwich plate around a tad...

Just detailed her, so she should at least be pretty for her first 16v cruz :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Those fans are money. They have a nice oem look to them though which is a plus.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Those fans are money. They have a nice oem look to them though which is a plus.


That they are, I was truly impressed when I pulled it out of the box and perfectly justified the coin spent :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Scirocco was lighter :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Sexy Fans*

Where are the pics of those sexy fans installed??

:beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Where are the pics of those sexy fans installed??
> 
> :beer::thumbup::beer:


HAHAHA, not quite yet buddy, I need to order some more junior amp connectors and relays, not into hardwiring 

I'll hit you up before I place the order for the connector pins :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Another link to the puzzle, Thanks TehLonz :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

mhm I like that puzzle piece not as good as the 5857 but it's up there with it. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Another link to the puzzle, Thanks TehLonz :thumbup:


^^  :thumbup: 

colour match it :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> mhm I like that puzzle piece not as good as the 5857 but it's up there with it. :thumbup:


I'm afraid nothing else will be "as good" :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^  :thumbup:
> 
> colour match it :laugh:


I got something special in mind for this


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...I got something special in mind for this


Pink is the new chrome :laugh:

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Pink is the new chrome :laugh:
> 
> opcorn: :beer:


touche 

Pink chrome? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Another link to the puzzle, Thanks TehLonz :thumbup:


Finally you wised up.



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^  :thumbup:
> 
> colour match it :laugh:


Wrinkle black finish with color matched piping :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Finally you wised up.
> 
> Wrinkle black finish with color matched piping :thumbup:


Yes sir, you "are" the one to blame  I've been passing the knowledge along and had one of my buddies pick up a kit too, BTW, this is the frozenboost 12x12 :thumbup::thumbup:

I thought about wrinkle black, to stay true to my roots, but have something a little different in mind :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Yes sir, you "are" the one to blame  I've been passing the knowledge along and had one of my buddies pick up a kit too, BTW, this is the frozenboost 12x12 :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I thought about wrinkle black, to stay true to my roots, but have something a little different in mind :beer:


My roommate has the CX racing kit that is basically the same. I have a cool idea for how to setup the piping to this. I will shoot you a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> My roommate has the CX racing kit that is basically the same. I have a cool idea for how to setup the piping to this. I will shoot you a PM. :thumbup:


Cool, I had already shot you a PM  

I have a pretty good idea about how I want my routing, but other opinions are also welcome :thumbup: It sukks too man, cause some of the readily available turbo mani's have crap WG placement for the way I wanted my setup :banghead:


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Tubular bottom mount


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I thought about wrinkle black, to stay true to my roots, but have something a little different in mind :beer:


 :facepalm:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Another link to the puzzle, Thanks TehLonz :thumbup:


Super thumbs up for going water to air cooled! I will be using this setup too


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

PSUCorrado said:


> Tubular bottom mount


:thumbup:, but $$ is a factor, SPA?



dogger said:


> :facepalm:


Don't you worry, I'll make daddy proud :laugh:



HavokRuels said:


> Super thumbs up for going water to air cooled! I will be using this setup too


Ya man, it didn't take much convincing 

1. you don't have to hack the crap out of the front of your car
2. you are somewhat concealed, as to not let every little Honda thief know you're boosted
3. efficiency factors are way better than the FMIC's
4. shorter piping routes for less clutter in the bay and coin spent on fabrication for said pipes

I'm sure i have left something out, but that should be enough to justify it right there, hell just the more efficient setup is what sold me :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> :facepalm:





Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Don't you worry, I'll make daddy proud :laugh:



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

PSUCorrado said:


> Tubular *bottom* mount


Isn't Chad already a bottom?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Isn't Chad already a bottom?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Just went out and did a little mock up with the IC and the thing is freakin huge :banghead: making me re-think it for the smaller IC...

Burnsy, I tried what you had suggested and there's no way


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Mock up pics?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Mock up pics?


I didn't wanna spoil the fun 

Naw, just a lil hard to hold a 14lb IC while taking a pic, would = epic fail :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

There are a variety of sizes and inlet/outlet configurations available on the intraweb. I am sure you can find one that will fit and can always resell that one


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> There are a variety of sizes and inlet/outlet configurations available on the intraweb. I am sure you can find one that will fit and can always resell that one


Definitely, although I may be able to solve my "issue" with a SRI  I did get a *really* good deal on this IC tho

I may end up going the SRI route now because I think I screwed myself on TB selection as I have a Passat TB without an idle screw, just has the butterfly stop screw and I can't get a stable idle. Ultimately I wanna run a bigger TB with incorporated IAC, just no $$ to do anything with for now :banghead: 

I'm so FU(KIN ready to drive this piece...


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

I got a solution.............................................Ticket to yer neck of the woods! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> I got a solution.............................................Ticket to yer neck of the woods! HAHAHAHAHA!


as long as you bring your "fist-pump" gloves :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Deal!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Definitely, although I may be able to solve my "issue" with a SRI  I did get a *really* good deal on this IC tho
> 
> I may end up going the SRI route now because I think I screwed myself on TB selection as I have a Passat TB without an idle screw, just has the butterfly stop screw and I can't get a stable idle. Ultimately I wanna run a bigger TB with incorporated IAC, just no $$ to do anything with for now :banghead:
> 
> I'm so FU(KIN ready to drive this piece...


Here is my suggestion for you. Keep the rocco intake manifold. Use a G60 auto TB and I hate saying use something from BBM... but this:
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1949/MkII_T_Body_Adaptor_to_3

This is the setup I am running. You have an idle screw, you have a round opening so you can use a normal coupler and it is a fairly cheap setup.

You would be surprised at how much surface area the stock G60 throttle body actually has. IIRC it was something like 71.xx MM. I did some measurements against the redline/webber TB I have.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Deal!!


Makes me think of when Brad Pitt fistpumped in Burn After Reading :laugh: I tried to find a vid clip :banghead:



TheBurninator said:


> Here is my suggestion for you. Keep the rocco intake manifold. Use a G60 auto TB and I hate saying use something from BBM... but this:
> http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1949/MkII_T_Body_Adaptor_to_3
> 
> This is the setup I am running. You have an idle screw, you have a round opening so you can use a normal coupler and it is a fairly cheap setup.
> ...


Thanks for the advice Burns, but not sinking any more $$ into this setup, if I do, it will be SRI with OBDII w/integrated IAC :thumbup:

and I was looking at the wrong value, she's running lean 20:1


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Makes me think of when Brad Pitt fistpumped in Burn After Reading :laugh: I tried to find a vid clip :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahaha he was excellent in that movie.

And no problem, just trying to throw options your way


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Bahaha he was excellent in that movie.
> 
> And no problem, just trying to throw options your way


:laugh: and yep :thumbup:

Keep'em coming :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Found a loophole in the condo association rules today, it was an emergency, fans are in


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Man it's like a double whammy with your build, fighting the car and the association all the way through :facepalm: 

You always manage to come out ahead though :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Man it's like a double whammy with your build, fighting the car and the association all the way through :facepalm:
> 
> You always manage to come out ahead though :laugh:


Oh, it was a fight to get those fans in, isht's tight around the lower rad hose, oil cooler lines and compressor, hoping I'll be able to get the compressor lines in with the current setup...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Oh, it was a fight to get those fans in, isht's tight around the lower rad hose, oil cooler lines and compressor, hoping I'll be able to get the compressor lines in with the current setup...


^^AC Compressor??? Ditch it you pu$$y  ....weight saving too :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^AC Compressor??? Ditch it you pu$$y  ....weight saving too :laugh:


Not in South Florida man, humidity is a bitch


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Not in South Florida man, humidity is a bitch


wuss :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> wuss :laugh::laugh:


That he is. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

*4 day (year) bay...*

I am with Skuttle on the A/C. Not so much for selfish reasons... what Girl wants to ride with you in a Corrado with no a/c? I don't care how fast it is, or how sexy it looks, it just ain't gonna go over well.

to hot bitches... summer time in South Florida.... and Corrados with A/C!! :beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> I am with Skuttle on the A/C. Not so much for selfish reasons... what Girl wants to ride with you in a Corrado with no a/c? I don't care how fast it is, or how sexy it looks, it just ain't gonna go over well.
> 
> to hot bitches... summer time in South Florida.... and Corrados with A/C!! :beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer:


fosho holmes, withya on that, plus when it rains (everyday in the summer) and no AC sukks balls, hot as ____ and foggy ass windows :thumbdown:

Jay, bout to send you an e-mail with the ballenger parts list :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

day1134 said:


> I am with Skuttle on the A/C. Not so much for selfish reasons... what Girl wants to ride with you in a Corrado with no a/c? I don't care how fast it is, or how sexy it looks, it just ain't gonna go over well.
> 
> to hot bitches... summer time in South Florida.... and Corrados with A/C!! :beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer:


I don't need to live in florida to agree with that.


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I don't need to live in florida to agree with that.


For sure! We don't have the oppressive humidity here, but I drive my car for enjoyment and sweating my balls off isn't that.


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hemingway'sToe said:


> For sure! We don't have the oppressive humidity here, but I drive my car for enjoyment and sweating my balls off isn't that.


Amen brothers. Balls stickin to the leather = (as skuttle says..) No bueno! (he is part mexican ya know...)
:beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Amen brothers. Balls stickin to the leather = (as skuttle says..) No bueno! (he is part mexican ya know...)
> :beer::beer:


HAHAHA, pantano de frutos secos :laugh:


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

day1134 said:


> Amen brothers. Balls stickin to the leather = (as skuttle says..) No bueno! (he is part mexican ya know...)
> :beer::beer:


I heard his ms3 setup controls the temp on his corona tapper.... :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> I heard his ms3 setup controls the temp on his corona tapper.... :beer:


I can set up yours the same way


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Does Chad need to worry about girls in his car?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Does Chad need to worry about girls in his car?


Not yet, I've put off tang for the moment to fund the 16vt, but after boost it's game on


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Back to cruising the high schools?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Back to cruising the high schools?


Most definitely :what:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *I've put off tang for the moment*


That just needs to be put in bold.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

There's a certain pic that comes in mind (for Chad AC situation) that was posted a few days ago in a thread
but damn I can't seem to find it now :banghead: ......


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> That just needs to be put in bold.


No question there 

I dunno what's cheaper, hookers vs. dating or 16vt builds vs. hookers, I still think the 16vt wins for cost effectiveness :laugh: Can't equate blow, cause _it's_ a variable :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you have moar fun with the 16vt as with a dead hooker :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you have moar fun with the 16vt as with a dead hooker :laugh:


well, I've never driven a 16vt, so I can't compare :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

so get that thing done :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> well, I've never driven a 16vt, so I can't compare :laugh:


...............:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> so get that thing done :laugh::laugh:


I'm trying, *WILL WORK FOR BOOST!!!* 



RedYellowWhite said:


> ...............:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Dash vent fix kits now available :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre........Taking-Orders!!!&p=71383291#post71383291


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Slacking........


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Slacking........


HAHAHA, yep


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Chad's on vacation....




















......:wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad's on vacation....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cyprus ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad's on vacation....
> 
> ......:wave:


Yep 



crisvr6 said:


> cyprus ? :laugh:


Man, how did you figure that one out? :laugh:

Been crazy around here, unemployment screwed up my claim and I haven't seen any $$ from them in like a month, as well as trying to deal with my iphone and getting the dash vent fix kits wrapped up, which they are  so gonna be a little slower with no $$ coming in, sorry guys 

Again, _*I will work for boost*_, oh and chicken & beer :laugh:

I've also contacted some folks about the Tunerstudio/Megasquirt issues(you have no idea) I'm having and having a hard time getting a hold of them, busy folks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dont know  

get a job  or open your own car shop :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> dont know
> 
> get a job  or open your own car shop :laugh:


I sent out 50 resume's yesterday and have been looking, but nothing man, the competition in my field is fierce right now, it takes people building stuff to need CAD services 

On another note, yes I have been talking with some guys at a shop, a little south of me, about cleaning/shaving bays and possibly standalone installs :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I sent out 50 resume's yesterday and have been looking, but nothing man, the competition in my field is fierce right now, it takes people building stuff to need CAD services
> 
> On another note, yes I have been talking with some guys at a shop, a little south of me, about cleaning/shaving bays and possibly standalone installs :thumbup:


I will sponsor you when you decide to come to Canada for work :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I will sponsor you when you decide to come to Canada for work :laugh:


Thanks ........:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I sent out 50 resume's yesterday and have been looking, but nothing man, the competition in my field is fierce right now, it takes people building stuff to need CAD services


 Damn, sucks bro but hang in there :beer:




Sr. Karmann said:


> On another note, yes I have been talking with some guys at a shop, a little south of me, about cleaning/shaving bays and possibly standalone installs :thumbup:


Seriously, that would be awesome, good luck with that :thumbup:


Bring your tools when you come to Cyprus, maybe we'll clean/shave the Corrados and MK1s bays and MSs them :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I feel sorry for whoever attempts to read this entire thread. Needs a Cliff Notes version that excludes pages of chat and no work...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Damn, sucks bro but hang in there :beer:
> 
> Seriously, that would be awesome, good luck with that :thumbup:
> 
> Bring your tools when you come to Cyprus, maybe we'll clean/shave the Corrados and MK1s bays and MSs them :laugh:


Thanks Nick and whenever you wish to fly me out (for a month) I will offer my services for free 

and... http://tek-euro.com/  (THANKS JAYSEN!!!!) :beer:



dogger said:


> I feel sorry for whoever attempts to read this entire thread. Needs a Cliff Notes version that excludes pages of chat and no work...


There was talk of this thread going to 100 pages, but that's what the other link in my sig is for


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick and whenever you wish to fly me out (for a month) I will offer my services for free
> 
> and... http://tek-euro.com/  (THANKS JAYSEN!!!!) :beer:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Deal, as long you don't expect me paying for your beer drinking habits too 

Looking forward to the site :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Deal, as long you don't expect me paying for your beer drinking habits too
> 
> Looking forward to the site :thumbup:


He drinks cheap beer, what are you worried about?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nick could just piss in a bottle I'm sure it would taste the same...

This thread will make 100 pages easily. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Nick could just piss in a bottle I'm sure it would taste the same...
> 
> This thread will make 100 pages easily. :thumbup:


:laugh:

Yeah, after his 16VT install, he can then take everything out again and swap a VR  I'm sure that'd take another 30+ pages easily :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, after his 16VT install, he can then take everything out again and swap a VR  I'm sure that'd take another 30+ pages easily :laugh:



I am betting more like 50 pages for chad to do a VR swap


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Deal, as long you don't expect me paying for your beer drinking habits too
> 
> Looking forward to the site :thumbup:


Like Burnsy said, I drink cheap 



TheBurninator said:


> He drinks cheap beer, what are you worried about?


Yes I do, but drinking on some Honey Brown right now after a frustrating day tightening up a MSII install on a G60 come to find out there is a problem with the fuel pump circuit :banghead:



dogger said:


> Nick could just piss in a bottle I'm sure it would taste the same...
> 
> This thread will make 100 pages easily. :thumbup:


Naw, it would taste of pomegranate :laugh: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, after his 16VT install, he can then take everything out again and swap a VR  I'm sure that'd take another 30+ pages easily :laugh:


AWD 



TheBurninator said:


> I am betting more like 50 pages for chad to do a VR swap


Only way I'm doing a VR swap is in a SLC and I'd start a new thread for that


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Yes I do, but drinking on some Honey Brown right now after a frustrating day tightening up a MSII install on a G60 come to find out there is a problem with the fuel pump circuit :banghead:


Factory G60 circuit or using a relay board?




Sr. Karmann said:


> Naw, it would taste of pomegranate :laugh:


Do you taste Nick's piss often? :sly::sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Factory G60 circuit or using a relay board?


G60, no additional relay board, I was referring to the V3.0 circuit, going to check mine again on the stim to assure the stim is still working as it was when it was checked. Then look into the V3 board schematics...



TheBurninator said:


> Do you taste Nick's piss often? :sly::sly:


Man, anything to twist a comment full ****, ****


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

4 more "days" and a few more unemployment checks and Chad could do anything....



TheBurninator said:


> I am betting more like 50 pages for chad to do a VR swap


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

lmurray said:


> 4 more "days" and a few more unemployment checks and Chad could do anything....


It is always nice to see tax dollars at werk :laugh::laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lmurray said:


> 4 more "days" and a few more unemployment checks and Chad could do anything....


:laugh:



TheBurninator said:


> It is always nice to see tax dollars at werk :laugh::laugh: :thumbup:


This shoulda been the "Floridian Tax Payers official Corrado Build" :sly:.................:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> This shoulda been the "Floridian Tax Payers official Corrado Build" :sly:.................:laugh:


...so, when do I get to drive my share in my car?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> ...so, when do I get to drive my share in my car?


Yeah! x2


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> ...so, when do I get to drive my share in my car?





Prof315 said:


> Yeah! x2


:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Installed my tek-euro dash vent fix kit today  That dick needs to revise his instructions :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Installed my tek-euro dash vent fix kit today  That dick needs to revise his instructions :laugh:


Dummen americonner... can't even write simple instructions... :facepalm:

:laugh:


----------



## Joe325i (May 12, 2011)

Awesome build mate! Vents look good too.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Dummen americonner... can't even write simple instructions... :facepalm:
> 
> :laugh:


But I know how to drive my car in the rain :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

hehe I like that ^^


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Joe325i said:


> Awesome build mate! Vents look good too.


Thanks and cheers :beer:



MasterNele03 said:


> hehe I like that ^^


I thought you might, and it actually has "2" relative meanings, Damn I forget the proper term for that..., but it's still pretty damn funny, well we can laugh about it now, right? :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Yes we can and the word your looking for is called a pun.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Yes we can and the word your looking for is called a pun.


Dammit Scotty, I'm a doctor, not an english major :laugh:

So you heard about Connor's M3?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> Dummen americonner... can't even write simple instructions... :facepalm:
> 
> :laugh:


damn you forgot it how to write it :facepalm:

dummer amerikaner 
or is he mexican ? 
and you have moar words to learn as that one :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Dammit Scotty, I'm a doctor, not an english major :laugh:
> 
> So you heard about Connor's M3?


Yea I heard and I think he's gettin a shell and swapping his drivetrain and suspension and everything later this month or next month.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> damn you forgot it how to write it :facepalm:
> 
> dummer amerikaner
> or is he mexican ?
> and you have moar words to learn as that one :laugh:


Es war eine bewusste Spiel mit Worten dort, Cris. 

und ja, er ist Mexikaner. :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

another quik vid, taken with my iphone, sound quality kinda sukks, but she sounds REAL nice


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> another quik vid, taken with my iphone, sound quality kinda sukks, *but she sounds REAL nice *...


^^Indeed ----> 0:26-0:34  :thumbup: 
...Sounds like a purring kitten  Give it some revs tho 

Nice skuttle too and the engine/bay looks unbelievable :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Indeed ----> 0:26-0:34  :thumbup:
> ...Sounds like a purring kitten  Give it some revs tho
> 
> Nice skuttle too and the engine/bay looks unbelievable :thumbup:


Thanks Nick :thumbup:

She's sounding very nice indeed, purring like a kitten! I still need some tweaking and can't raise the RPM's due to a chime I just figured out is coming from my cluster, weird, I thought the only sound making device in there was the oil buzzer, but was thinking it may have been swapped out for a chime. As soon as it hits 3k, it starts beeping at me, I think I may have my oil sensors hooked up wrong, but have not re-consulted the Bentley.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: Bump this awesome build thread plz :thumbup:

What's up Chad, how's everything going? Any updates? Its been quite some time....

:beer: :wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: Bump this awesome build thread plz :thumbup:
> 
> What's up Chad, how's everything going? Any updates? Its been quite some time....
> 
> :beer: :wave:


Thanks Nick, been on hiatus for a bit with the new girl and my laptop is down with a broken LCD, it's on order tho. Went to a GTG today and was supposed to bring it out, but couldn't tune while driving, sooo... maybe next time

Sad story tho, my friend left the GTG for a beer run and totalled his C, says the steering locked up and he jumped a curb and slammed a palm tree, neither tree or C survived  What really sukks is I just rebuilt his supercharger and was putting out 15psi :banghead:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

who was that?
the dude ok?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick, been on hiatus for a bit with the new girl and my laptop is down with a broken LCD, it's on order tho. Went to a GTG today and was supposed to bring it out, but couldn't tune while driving, sooo... maybe next time
> 
> Sad story tho, my friend left the GTG for a beer run and totalled his C, says the steering locked up and he jumped a curb and slammed a palm tree, neither tree or C survived  What really sukks is I just rebuilt his supercharger and was putting out 15psi :banghead:


Women are always the cause :thumbdown: :sly:....... :laugh:


Sounds like nobody got injured right? Who was it and too bad for the C


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> who was that?
> the dude ok?


My friend Ron in Doral and ya, he's ok :thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Women are always the cause :thumbdown: :sly:....... :laugh:


:laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Sounds like nobody got injured right? Who was it and too bad for the C


^^:beer:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn!!!!!! Cool he is ok! Sorry for the Corrado. Steering locked up? PS pump die on him, Seize up? Tie rods disconnect? What was the cause? I bet it was that damn Sasquatch!


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

Choppa6 said:


> Damn!!!!!! Cool he is ok! Sorry for the Corrado. Steering locked up? PS pump die on him, Seize up? Tie rods disconnect? What was the cause? I bet it was that damn Sasquatch!


Thanks guys I hope i can put it all back together....choppa that almost sounds like what happend


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope so as well! I do have some spare parts!! LMK! Like a whole car!!


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

Choppa6 said:


> I hope so as well! I do have some spare parts!! LMK! Like a whole car!!


P.m me your email so u can see the damage


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...I just rebuilt his supercharger and was putting out 15psi :banghead:


So you're that good :thumbup:
Maybe I should send you mine when it kaputs :laugh:


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> So you're that good :thumbup:
> Maybe I should send you mine when it kaputs :laugh:


Just found a 90 g60 16v he want 700 ftmfw!!!!!!!!! Lol sorry chad mad love dude lol :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> So you're that good :thumbup:
> Maybe I should send you mine when it kaputs :laugh:


 Choppa was there for moral phone support :laugh: I have another one in my shed ready for a rebuild, if the dood ever get's his $$ right 



G60Ron said:


> Just found a 90 g60 16v he want 700 ftmfw!!!!!!!!! Lol sorry chad mad love dude lol :beer: :beer:


:beer:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Sad story tho, my friend left the GTG for a beer run and totalled his C, says the steering locked up and he jumped a curb and slammed a palm tree, neither tree or C survived  What really sukks is I just rebuilt his supercharger and was putting out 15psi :banghead:


Whoa - thats scary.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Whoa - thats scary.


It was a sad day fosho, just glad no-one got hurt :beer:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

That is definately a sad day.  

You think the C is gone? no possibility to rebuild it???


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> That is definately a sad day.
> 
> You think the C is gone? no possibility to rebuild it???


It most likely has frame damage 

I'm going to look at a roller for him on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm going to look at a roller for him on Friday :thumbup:


Is it that Silver SLC being parted?


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> It most likely has frame damage
> 
> I'm going to look at a roller for him on Friday :thumbup:


Thank god no. Frame damage :beer: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Is it that Silver SLC being parted?


It is, but he needs a G60, trans is toast I believe, the driver side axle snapped the output flange spline and dunno if there was any case damage, but there was trans fluid EVERYWHERE...



G60Ron said:


> Thank god no. Frame damage :beer: :thumbup::thumbup:


I dunno about that man, driver side took a hard hit as well as the suspension components as twisted as they were, I'd be willing to bet some $$ the frame is not straight. 

Oh, and BTW, did you keep the coconut I tossed in your passenger seat? :laugh:


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nick, been on hiatus for a bit with the new girl and my laptop is down with a broken LCD, it's on order tho. Went to a GTG today and was supposed to bring it out, but couldn't tune while driving, sooo... maybe next time
> 
> Sad story tho, my friend left the GTG for a beer run and totalled his C, says the steering locked up and he jumped a curb and slammed a palm tree, neither tree or C survived  What really sukks is I just rebuilt his supercharger and was putting out 15psi :banghead:


wow! I'm just glad he is ok.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

HAHAHA! That cool!!!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


>


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I remember having this discussion :laugh:

"SkuttleWerks"


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dri0514 said:


> wow! I'm just glad he is ok.


:thumbup:



dogger said:


>


ROFL :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> "SkuttleWerks"


:sly:.........:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :sly:.........:laugh:


Come on now man, that's way better than Tek-euro


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Come on now man, that's way better than Tek-euro


I give you the name to use then ...........:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I give you the name to use then ...........:laugh:


You can carve it on my g-lader casing when I sent it to you for the rebuilt :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You can carve it on my g-lader casing when I sent it to you for the rebuilt :laugh:


ROFL :laugh:

Will do


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Gonna do werk soon!

Found out the driveway folks are coming to blacktop our complete drive and all the cars have to be parked on the street, I said, sorry not the C and requested to be able to work on it til Tuesday nite. I should have her road worthy and will hopefully be able to drop her off at a friend's house, possibly even chill in a garage for a change...

Work to be done:
Configure oil sensor wiring (chime goes off @ 2500rpm)
Coolant sensor wiring (dash light blinks and gauge is not working yet)
Brake light switch doesn't contact the pedal assy :screwy: It did before I took it out...
Diagnose the new wing motor not working
Drill holes in the firewall for 2 vacuum bulkhead connectors (uber nice from diyautotune)
More tuning, this should be fun tho, cause I will be driving 
Tidy up the interior, install under dash panels, bolt the seat back in and give it a nice detail 
Possibly even drop her off at the dealer for a proper alignment


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

dont forget to take some new pics....
I never got a chance to see it last time I was in Florida... 
3 more months.. :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Gonna do werk soon!......


:thumbup: :beer: opcorn: ic:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Gonna do werk soon! :thumbup:
> 
> More tuning, this should be fun tho, cause I will be driving  *- ride along??*


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> dont forget to take some new pics....
> I never got a chance to see it last time I was in Florida...
> 3 more months.. :banghead:


will do bro :beer: See you soon...



RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: :beer: opcorn: ic:


Was going to work on it today, but it was the gf's birthday and I'm a lil wasted, she had to go to work... 



MasterNele03 said:


>


Anytime you wanna come down bro :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got the few things buttoned up today and took her out for a lil highway cruz, giggity


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got the few things buttoned up today and took her out for a lil highway cruz, giggity


Congrats! :beer::thumbup::beer:

Giggity is right!! How is she purrin'?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

day1134 said:


> Congrats! :beer::thumbup::beer:
> 
> Giggity is right!! How is she purrin'?


Thanks bro, havin a few celebratory coronas as we speak, she ran just fine, cut out on me twice, but think it was autotune adjusting... purrs like a vixen kitten 

had it to 80 and did great on the highway, we went down Hillsboro to Federal, then out to Atlantic and 95 back home, then hit the amazing offramp at Hillsboro, Rohri got a lil sketch :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ... purrs like a vixen kitten


Imagine how that isht would sound with the ITBs :laugh:, haha just messing with you bro 


Nicely done, have a few of these :beer: for me too (junior is "killing" me today :banghead and post some new pics/sound clips too soon


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Imagine how that isht would sound with the ITBs :laugh:, haha just messing with you bro
> 
> 
> Nicely done, have a few of these :beer: for me too (junior is "killing" me today :banghead and post some new pics/sound clips too soon


ITB's :laugh: BIG ASS PRECISION TURBO FTMFW 

She wants to run man, but is wanting boost BADD :banghead:

Havin a few and will drink one for you too, man I know how it is and it will get better, first year is a PITA, but gets WAY better 

More vids up soon :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ITB's :laugh: BIG ASS PRECISION TURBO FTMFW ...


Wish I took a video of the racing 2.0 16V (ABF) on ITBs I went for a ride...Ok It was in a SEAT Ibiza but damn what an engine


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Wish I took a video of the racing 2.0 16V (ABF) on ITBs I went for a ride...Ok It was in a SEAT Ibiza but damn what an engine


they can make some powa, but not the powa I am looking for, planned on 300-350whp, but gonna probably end up 350-400 and more to the side of 4  Oh, and reliable powa...


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> but gonna probably end up 350-400 and more to the side of 4  Oh, and reliable powa...


Seriously?! Dang, I didn't think you were building such a powerful motor. I guess a learn something new everyday.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

bpodlesnik said:


> Seriously?! Dang, I didn't think you were building such a powerful motor. I guess a learn something new everyday.


Same here


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bpodlesnik said:


> Seriously?! Dang, I didn't think you were building such a powerful motor. I guess a learn something new everyday.





RedYellowWhite said:


> Same here


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


16vT setups make killer power... I have seen a few putting down 400+ on a bone stock bottom end.

They don't call it gods balls for nothin....


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

was it something like this????


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> 16vT setups make killer power... I have seen a few putting down 400+ on a bone stock bottom end.


ive seen it done too!! but closer to 500 with stock bottom end, trans and axles


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Post some video Chad! 

Guess its official your build beat Fist Pumps! :laugh:

400hp is a waste. Most of that power will be lost with lack of traction. Drivable power will always be faster than plain high hp.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> 16vT setups make killer power... I have seen a few putting down 400+ on a bone stock bottom end.
> 
> They don't call it gods balls for nothin....


:thumbup:..............:laugh:



V-TEC this!!! said:


> was it something like this????


Seen that vid, pretty sik



-skidmarks- said:


> ive seen it done too!! but closer to 500 with stock bottom end, trans and axles






dogger said:


> Post some video Chad!
> 
> Guess its official your build beat Fist Pumps! :laugh:
> 
> 400hp is a waste. Most of that power will be lost with lack of traction. Drivable power will always be faster than plain high hp.


I'll try to get a vid up soon, was more of a tuning session today 

And don't you worry about that power, I'll be able to put it down efficiently with the MS3X


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> And don't you worry about that power, I'll be able to put it down efficiently with the MS3X



It gives you awd??? :thumbup:

Found this for you today....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> It gives you awd??? :thumbup:
> 
> Found this for you today....


That it does  But with MS3X, I will have full range boost control and launch control 

Never seen a Corona in a brown bottle before, nice snag :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> That it does  But with MS3X, I will have full range boost control and launch control
> 
> Never seen a Corona in a brown bottle before, nice snag :thumbup:


The launch control is for race cars.... It won't help you on the street. Unless you enjoy 2 stepping at stop lights.:laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

thats pretty damn sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> The launch control is for race cars.... It won't help you on the street. Unless you enjoy 2 stepping at stop lights.:laugh:


:laugh: 2 or 3 step will be just for show, don't wanna be ripping up the 02A 



Toffeerado said:


> thats pretty damn sweet :thumbup:


:thumbup:..........:beer:


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


How did you mount the MK4 power steering bottle? 

Car looks great by the way.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

iAco said:


> How did you mount the MK4 power steering bottle?
> 
> Car looks great by the way.


I am guessing same way as his radiator? With zipties :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks bro, havin a few celebratory coronas as we speak, she ran just fine, cut out on me twice, but think it was autotune adjusting... purrs like a vixen kitten
> 
> had it to 80 and did great on the highway, we went down Hillsboro to Federal, then out to Atlantic and 95 back home, then hit the amazing offramp at Hillsboro, *Rohri got a lil sketch* :laugh:


pff... .:R takes it at twice the speed.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Never seen a Corona in a brown bottle before, nice snag :thumbup:


I didn't buy that or drink it. Hell no! Just took a pic for you! :laugh:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

lil_kano said:


> pff... .:R takes it at twice the speed.


Pff... The vrt takes the .:R at twice the speed :laugh:
Atleast until my terminal clutch dies on me :facepalm:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> pff... .:R takes it at twice the speed.


Until she pisses all the oil in the pan on the ground















J/K


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

iAco said:


> How did you mount the MK4 power steering bottle?
> 
> Car looks great by the way.


It is held up by the stock hose bracket and yes, zip ties :laugh:

It is not the bottle I am going to ultimately run tho, going to get a Moroso can when the $$ starts coming in, but will be situated the same as the MKIV bottle :thumbup:

Thanks for the compliment :beer:



TheBurninator said:


> I am guessing same way as his radiator? With zipties :laugh::laugh:


ROFL, yep :laugh:



lil_kano said:


> pff... .:R takes it at twice the speed.


I assume that's why you were all over the PS oh $hit handle and peed a little :what:

Oh, and what R? Last I recall, you don't know how to use a torque wrench or read, was it 26 or 44 ftlbs, and another 1/4 turn? J/K bro, I feel your pain, but I will still smash that lil R in the corners 



dogger said:


> I didn't buy that or drink it. Hell no! Just took a pic for you! :laugh:


:laugh:



6BangSneezer said:


> Pff... The vrt takes the .:R at twice the speed :laugh:
> Atleast until my terminal clutch dies on me :facepalm:


:laugh:



MasterNele03 said:


> Until she pisses all the oil in the pan on the ground


ROFL, or shears the flywheel bolts :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I will still smash that lil R in the corners  *- Ohh really, hmm*
> 
> ROFL, or shears the flywheel bolts :laugh: *- again, j/k mr. dude*


Had a nice run on at PBIR last weekend I think the rado woulda enjoyed the track it was very quick and the banked turns were nice.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Had a nice run on at PBIR last weekend I think the rado woulda enjoyed the track it was very quick and the banked turns were nice.


Maybe until he gets "real" suspension components and "real" tires 

I didn't know you were still doing that??? Thanks for the invite :facepalm:

J/K man, lemme know if they will be doing those again soon, she's not quite ready for the track tho...


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Maybe until he gets "real" suspension components and "real" tires
> *Haven't talked to him about it in a while but I think he's still trying to get a Euro suspension, but he's been having trouble getting one.*
> 
> I didn't know you were still doing that??? Thanks for the invite :facepalm:
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> :wave:


Ya man, he's all talk and still hasn't done his maintenance on the Scirocco, which I told him to do before he bought it, although we really don't have a place to do it :banghead:

Even if he did get the euro kit, I'd still eat him up 

I've heard Homestead is killer, bigger than PBIR too. I'd be down, but the C most likely will not see the track without boost 

35 miles down, 465 to go :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya man, he's all talk and still hasn't done his maintenance on the Scirocco, which I told him to do before he bought it, although we really don't have a place to do it :banghead: *yea it would be nice to have a place to do this stuff, I thought he did some stuff though. At leas tthe car runs while the .:R was down and now he just needs to ge that new pan and be done with it. Hopefully then he can start actually doing stuff with the .:R.*
> 
> Even if he did get the euro kit, I'd still eat him up  *You'll definately have me I'll tell you that.*
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> :thumbup:


We're gonna need to teach you how to multi-quote :sly:......:laugh:

and his S was down the other day too, funny cause he got all bent outta shape and thought he needed a fuel pump, I must have told him 5 times to go check his fuses, when he was checking, he noticed a faulty relay and bam, up and running again...



SlowVRT said:


> :beer::beer::beer:


Right back atcha Dario :beer:

You get that VR up on MS yet?


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> We're gonna need to teach you how to multi-quote :sly:......:laugh:
> 
> and his S was down the other day too, funny cause he got all bent outta shape and thought he needed a fuel pump, I must have told him 5 times to go check his fuses, when he was checking, he noticed a faulty relay and bam, up and running again...


I know how just thought I change it up a little bit, well he shoulda know that you would know. I know relays and stuff don't good bad very often but your talking about a 25yr old car, just saying.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys are a bunch of jerks. Ima delete my vortex account now. Or better, just get this thread locked. Time for the dead hookers in the bay pics!!



MasterNele03 said:


> Until she pisses all the oil in the pan on the ground
> 
> J/K


If it don't piss oil it aint a VW. I think you need to get yours checked. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> I assume that's why you were all over the PS oh $hit handle and peed a little :what:
> 
> Oh, and what R? Last I recall, you don't know how to use a torque wrench or read, was it 26 or 44 ftlbs, and another 1/4 turn? J/K bro, I feel your pain, but I will still smash that lil R in the corners
> 
> ROFL, or shears the flywheel bolts :laugh:


Reached for the Oh $h1t handle caz I know how slippery those leather seats are without any bolsters...like the .:rrRRR. 

Last I remember _*someone*_ thought they could install a flywheel bolt with an impact gun...  :laugh:

and that pee was already there when I got in the car. :facepalm: :laugh:



Sr. Karmann said:


> Maybe until he gets "real" suspension components and "real" tires


Pff don't need no stinkin' suspenion mods. may be some new tires though. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya man, he's all talk and still hasn't done his maintenance on the Scirocco, which I told him to do before he bought it, although we really don't have a place to do it :banghead:
> 
> Even if he did get the euro kit, I'd still eat him up


I thought we were gonna be doing maintenance on your front lawn now?? :what: 



Sr. Karmann said:


> We're gonna need to teach you how to multi-quote :sly:......:laugh:


He just likes the attention. :heart:



Sr. Karmann said:


> and his S was down the other day too, funny cause he got all bent outta shape and thought he needed a fuel pump, I must have told him 5 times to go check his fuses, when he was checking, he noticed a faulty relay and bam, up and running again...


Pff I deleted that relay. Too much weight.



MasterNele03 said:


> I know how just thought I change it up a little bit, well he shoulda know that you would know. I know relays and stuff don't good bad very often but your talking about a 25yr old car, just saying.


Pff st. karmann refers to the scirocco forums for info now. :laugh::laugh:

J/K!! Luvs ya'll!!

:laugh::heart::beer:


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

^^^^^ lmfaooo


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> You guys are a bunch of jerks. Ima delete my vortex account now. Or better, just get this thread locked. Time for the dead hookers in the bay pics!!


If me posting in this thread doesn't get it locked nothing can. I am the king of getting threads holed and my self banned. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

G60Ron said:


> ^^^^^ lmfaooo


x2, someone is butt hurt cause I couldn't find him some nuts and bolts before we went to go look at Jacques worthless junkpile Corrado he wanted a meelion dollas for :screwy:......:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> If me posting in this thread doesn't get it locked nothing can. I am the king of getting threads holed and my self banned. :laugh:


:laugh: Afterall you didn't choose "epic.banned" for nothing....

p.80 = :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: Afterall you didn't choose "epic.banned" for nothing....
> 
> p.80 = :laugh:


LOL x2 :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

lil_kano said:


> If it don't piss oil it aint a VW. I think you need to get yours checked.
> *-You might be right all the oil is in mine, that must be a happy mistake. Thanks VW :thumbup:*
> 
> Reached for the Oh $h1t handle caz I know how slippery those leather seats are without any bolsters...like the .:rrRRR.
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> :wave:


Man, I thought you got the hint about multi-quotes :facepalm:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Man, I thought you got the hint about multi-quotes :facepalm:


sry


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> x2, someone is butt hurt cause I couldn't find him some nuts and bolts before we went to go look at Jacques worthless junkpile Corrado he wanted a meelion dollas for :screwy:......:laugh:


nuts n bolts or knee caps?! :what:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Has this thread turned into myspace or is there still a build here?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

sdezego said:


> Has this thread turned into myspace or is there still a build here?


Nah, Its more like Twitter.... 
BTW I am taking a dump right now..... I figured I would share..


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> nuts n bolts or knee caps?! :what:


:sly:



sdezego said:


> Has this thread turned into myspace or is there still a build here?


It does take wide left turns doesn't it :facepalm:

There's still a build going on, just need $$ to continue...:banghead:



xtremevdub said:


> Nah, Its more like Twitter....
> BTW I am taking a dump right now..... I figured I would share..


:facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Fek the Corrado, here's my new bitch


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Fek the Corrado, here's my new bitch



Lower it... Ah... wait....:screwy:

Supercharge it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lmurray said:


> Lower it... Ah... wait....:screwy:
> 
> Supercharge it.
> :thumbup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

It's been thought about, plenty can be done with a 5.7l Smallblock 350  Sukks tho, cause you need +15hp for an additional 1-2mph's on the water, she's plenty fast ATM 

Oh, and the bay is semi-shaved :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Thats a nice new Bitch.. 
Have you gotten your bitch fully wet yet?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Fek the Corrado, here's my new bitch


^^WTF :screwy:.......I want my click back 



lmurray said:


> Lower it... Ah... wait....:screwy:
> 
> Supercharge it.
> :thumbup:





xtremevdub said:


> Thats a nice new Bitch..
> Have you gotten your bitch fully wet yet?


^^LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Oh, and de-chrome it...chrome is played


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Fek the Corrado, here's my new bitch


OH LOOK! a hole in the water to throw money into!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Thats a nice new Bitch..
> Have you gotten your bitch fully wet yet?


Thanks bro, wet and a little airborne 



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^WTF :screwy:.......I want my click back
> 
> ^^LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Oh, and de-chrome it...chrome is played


Please note the "euro" windscreen :laugh:



Prof315 said:


> OH LOOK! a hole in the water to throw money into!


Yep :wave:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:

Why does the rear side sticker say "PoverPlay"? :sly:.........


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Why does the rear side sticker say "PoverPlay"? :sly:.........


:laugh:

It's custom


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Let's go wakeboarding, I haz one in the garage and a waterski, needs a tower (rack) though


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Let's go wakeboarding, I haz one in the garage and a waterski, needs a tower (rack) though


Nice and hellz ya, not a wakeboarding boat, just doesn't throw a big enough wake, but waterski  Hell man, I'm down for both, need to do some maintenance first tho, gimme a shout this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Fek the Corrado, here's my new bitch


definitely can tell that's florida, I was just there visiting the gf's parents in Port Charlotte, they live along the canals. I didn't want to leave!


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Nice and hellz ya, not a wakeboarding boat, just doesn't throw a big enough wake, but waterski  Hell man, I'm down for both, need to do some maintenance first tho, gimme a shout this weekend :thumbup:


If we can get a few people in the back that would help but still probably won't be enough to do any flips or anything but the waterski will do just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

itskmill06 said:


> definitely can tell that's florida, I was just there visiting the gf's parents in Port Charlotte, they live along the canals. I didn't want to leave!


Pretty damn close to paradise here and a ton of water to have fun on :thumbup:



MasterNele03 said:


> If we can get a few people in the back that would help but still probably won't be enough to do any flips or anything but the waterski will do just fine. :thumbup:


It would take a "bunch" of fat chicks, and I'm just not down for that ......:laugh: 

But ya man, either one will still be fun. Kyle will be here this weekend for the next 2 weeks, so we will probly be going out quite a bit. I need to get an innertube to pull :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Yea those are a lot of fun, went on one earlier this year on my uncle's boat, not sure how much they run though.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Yea those are a lot of fun, went on one earlier this year on my uncle's boat, not sure how much they run though.


Knowing it's for a boat, everything is $100 even gas :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

This is true


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> It's been thought about, plenty can be done with a 5.7l Smallblock 350  Sukks tho, cause you need +15hp for an additional 1-2mph's on the water, she's plenty fast ATM
> 
> Oh, and the bay is semi-shaved :laugh:


so you got it?


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

That pic looks like it was taken on the Gulf Coast -- was it?? Looks just like the canals from back home.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> That pic looks like it was taken on the Gulf Coast -- was it?? Looks just like the canals from back home.


Possibly, either there or Palm Bay


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Possibly, either there or Palm Bay


Were you over there?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Were you over there?


Naw, but the PO used to take the boat over to the west coast, I bought it from him in Palm Bay, just south of Melborne


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Naw, but the PO used to take the boat over to the west coast, I bought it from him in Palm Bay, just south of Melborne


...and at the beginning of hurricane season :facepalm: haha that's just the jealousy talking that thing runs strong and rides smooth congrats man love the new toy :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I bet is gonna take him another 4 days to shave the new bay


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> ...and at the beginning of hurricane season :facepalm: haha that's just the jealousy talking that thing runs strong and rides smooth congrats man love the new toy :beer:


:beer: for the only guy on here that's actually seen and been in it  Took it to Bahia Cabana yesterday for some beers and had to race the thunderstorms home, it got a little hairy :laugh:



xtremevdub said:


> I bet is gonna take him another 4 days to shave the new bay


It's already shaved :wave:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :beer: for the only guy on here that's actually seen and been in it  Took it to Bahia Cabana yesterday for some beers and had to race the thunderstorms home, it got a little hairy :laugh:



couldn't have done this last week, eh?


:wave: sofl!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hubbell said:


> couldn't have done this last week, eh?
> 
> 
> :wave: sofl!!!!!


:laugh:

Next time :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I bet is gonna take him another 4 days to shave the new bay


This shaved enough for ya? :what:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

real nice looking man.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> This shaved enough for ya? :what:


Does that engine cover really says "Moroso"???

And damn man, that's a lot of bling .....:laugh:


Since you bought a boat and all, I can only imagine that the Corrado status has changed and its no longer for sale, right?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hubbell said:


> real nice looking man.


I wish it looked that good and will one day, I didn't have any pics of mine to post, but found this one last nite



RedYellowWhite said:


> Does that engine cover really says "Moroso"???
> 
> And damn man, that's a lot of bling .....:laugh:
> 
> Since you bought a boat and all, I can only imagine that the Corrado status has changed and its no longer for sale, right?


Ya man, that's what I'll be shooting for one day, but just enjoying it for now and blingy Chevy 350 engine parts are _CHEAP_ 

We all know "everything" is for sale Nick  I don't believe I will be forced to sell as I originally thought, but if someone wanted to hand me quite a bit of cash, I might just have to take it. I have not posted it up anywhere FS, but have had some locals with interest...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> We all know "everything" is for sale Nick  I don't believe I will be forced to sell as I originally thought, but if someone wanted to hand me quite a bit of cash, I might just have to take it. I have not posted it up anywhere FS, *but have had some locals with interes*t...


He is right.. I offered him a grand and a kick in the nuts for his Corrado. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I wish it looked that good and will one day, I didn't have any pics of mine to post, but found this one last nite
> 
> Ya man, that's what I'll be shooting for one day, but just enjoying it for now and blingy Chevy 350 engine parts are _CHEAP_
> 
> We all know "everything" is for sale Nick  I don't believe I will be forced to sell as I originally thought, but if someone wanted to hand me quite a bit of cash, I might just have to take it. I have not posted it up anywhere FS, but have had some locals with interest...


As long as you don't put in any of that diamond plating we'll be ok . I'll raise that offer to $1500 and you can have the water ski and wakeboard for the boat. :laugh: j/k when we gonna go out on it. I know of a few good spots off of the Keys and up in Gainsville.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> He is right.. I offered him a grand and a kick in the nuts for his Corrado. :thumbup:





MasterNele03 said:


> As long as you don't put in any of that diamond plating we'll be ok . I'll raise that offer to $1500 and you can have the water ski and wakeboard for the boat. :laugh: j/k when we gonna go out on it. I know of a few good spots off of the Keys and up in Gainsville.


The bidding continues :laugh:

Nelson, the boat is in the water down here in Pompano and would be more than willing to take it out this weekend if you toss some gas in it  Trying to locate some cheap gas cans so I don't have to fill it on the water at $5 per gallon, although the gas on the water is ethanol free which is way better for these older marine engines


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The bidding continues :laugh:
> 
> Nelson, the boat is in the water down here in Pompano and would be more than willing to take it out this weekend if you toss some gas in it  Trying to locate some cheap gas cans so I don't have to fill it on the water at $5 per gallon, although the gas on the water is ethanol free which is way better for these older marine engines


Oh really, nice I thought you had it in storage for now or something. I know it's always been way more to fill on the water, although yes you do have a point about the ethanol :thumbup:. Of course I'll throw in gas money I have no problems with that. I've been itching to get on a boat for a while. Does it have a reserve tank aswell that you can switch over too?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Oh really, nice I thought you had it in storage for now or something. I know it's always been way more to fill on the water, although yes you do have a point about the ethanol :thumbup:. Of course I'll throw in gas money I have no problems with that. I've been itching to get on a boat for a while. Does it have a reserve tank aswell that you can switch over too?


Cool man, possibly this weekend. It does not have a reserve tank, but does have a gauge


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Well at least there's that. We rented a 17ft tracker last year and had to keep looking in the tank :banghead:


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

nice invite


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanx agin bro for the help


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Rozy said:


> Thanx agin bro for the help


no problem :beer:


----------



## ratatat (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome build man, and a great read as well

Though I am with most everyone else, I dunno how you drink Corona:screwy:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ratatat said:


> Awesome build man, and a great read as well
> 
> Though I am with most everyone else, I dunno how you drink Corona:screwy:


Thanks! The thread is definitely an interesting read at best :laugh:

The Corona's must be a coastal Florida thing  I'd buy by the pallet if I had the room in the fridge


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chad, check this out. :http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Water-Injection-and-MS3-without-a-fast-valve.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Chad, check this out. :http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Water-Injection-and-MS3-without-a-fast-valve.


Hell ya Jeff!!!

Just finished tuning my buddies G60 on MSII, man what a difference and getting to know the software fairly well, although a lot more basic than MS3X... But she purrs like a kitten and runs VERY smooth, got the charger off at the moment, so NA low compression power sucks, even worse than a 2.0 NA LC 16v :laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

So get off your A$$ and finish yours up already! The way things are going I'll have my built motor AND EFR 6255 on the car before you are even boosted!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> So get off your A$$ and finish yours up already! The way things are going I'll have my built motor AND EFR 6255 on the car before you are even boosted!


Some stuff holding me back from finishing, so you'll definitely finish before I'm boosted ..........:beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Some stuff holding me back from finishing, so you'll definitely finish before I'm boosted ..........:beer:


What's holding you back? I hope I don't finish first, projected date for me is 12-15 months


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> What's holding you back? I hope I don't finish first, projected date for me is 12-15 months


There are a couple things holding me back, $ and possession of a valid DL, so you will finish well before mine is boosted, unless I can find substantial employment


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey buddy, happy birthday!!!

Take it easy with the drinking today, lol


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Hey buddy, happy birthday!!!
> 
> Take it easy with the drinking today, lol


Thanks Nick and NEVAR ........:laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Chad. watcha got planned for today besides beer. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Happy Birthday, Chad. watcha got planned for today besides beer. :laugh:


Thanks brosef :beer:

Court, check
Beer, check (starting now) 
Steaks, check
Jim Beam, soon...

Wish my damn billion dollar pulleys would show up today, aching to get back out on the water eace:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks brosef :beer:
> 
> Court, check
> Beer, check (starting now)
> ...


Me likes all but court, court sucks but its w/e. Nice weather for now to be out on the water too.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Me likes all but court, court sucks but its w/e. Nice weather for now to be out on the water too.


Ya man, court on your birthday, WTF? :screwy: I really thought it might have worked in my favor, but didn't, although, I was outta there in record time 

I know man, sooper nice day, hoping the weather holds out for Friday too, got to install the CNC'd billet aluminum pulleys, new belts and the badass Sony head unit and speakers, I can haz tunes!!!  But gotta do some dirty work and clean the bilge, algae and freakin barnacles already on the bottom :banghead:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya man, court on your birthday, WTF? :screwy: I really thought it might have worked in my favor, but didn't, although, I was outta there in record time
> 
> I know man, sooper nice day, hoping the weather holds out for Friday too, got to install the CNC'd billet aluminum pulleys, new belts and the badass Sony head unit and speakers, I can haz tunes!!!  But gotta do some dirty work and clean the bilge, algae and freakin barnacles already on the bottom :banghead:


I think it should although there's that other storm that may be lurking around sometime next week but yea that's the problem with having the boat in the water you gotta get under there and do some manual labor sometimes.:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> I think it should although there's that other storm that may be lurking around sometime next week but yea that's the problem with having the boat in the water you gotta get under there and do some manual labor sometimes.:laugh:


Ya, we shouldn't see that one for a bit, and I know, I couldn't believe how fast this stuff grew on the bottom, has been cleaned poorly once and sits in a fairly stagnant canal. May have some dive gear lined up so the cleanings and lobstering should be fairly easy 

:beer: for the 4 day boat thread :laugh: 

Oh, and an interview on my birthday? WTF :screwy: I hope it is my lucky day... eace:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, we shouldn't see that one for a bit, and I know, I couldn't believe how fast this stuff grew on the bottom, has been cleaned poorly once and sits in a fairly stagnant canal. May have some dive gear lined up so the cleanings and lobstering should be fairly easy
> 
> :beer: for the 4 day boat thread :laugh:
> 
> Oh, and an interview on my birthday? WTF :screwy: I hope it is my lucky day... eace:


Yea canals here will do that. I've been still looking for some decent snorkelinge quipment and I would love to get some diving gear but I'd use it so sparingly that it's not worth getting.

Boat thread yay!! :thumbup:

Sweet on the interview. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Finally got my new wing working 

After the full dis-assembly of my entire electrical system and a new wing motor & mechanism (fully cleaned, lubed and re-assembled), I could never get it working. Had a friend put a multi-meter on the circuit in the hatch and I had power via switch, Heard the motor after a reconnect and re-positioned the spoiler and viola, up and down smooth as %$*#...

Ran her for a bit to charge the deka and a little missing action going on, tried to hook up tunerstudio, but had some issues with the newest release of the software, but not a biggie, will try again in a few days & clean my COP's where they contact the plugs, as they do seem to get a lil rust down there...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Finally got my new wing working
> 
> After the full dis-assembly of my entire electrical system and a new wing motor & mechanism (fully cleaned, lubed and re-assembled), I could never get it working. Had a friend put a multi-meter on the circuit in the hatch and I had power via switch, Heard the motor after a reconnect and re-positioned the spoiler and viola, up and down smooth as %$*#...


:thumbup:



Sr. Karmann said:


> Ran her for a bit to charge the deka and a little missing action going on, tried to hook up tunerstudio, but had some issues with the newest release of the software, but not a biggie, will try again in a few days & clean my COP's where they contact the plugs, as they do seem to get a lil rust down there...


Doesn't it feel inadequate NA?  ....I know the feeling :laugh:
J/K, looking forward seeing this build get finished :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> looking forward seeing this build get finished :thumbup: :beer:


X2 ^^ :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Doesn't it feel inadequate NA?  ....I know the feeling :laugh:
> J/K, looking forward seeing this build get finished :thumbup: :beer:


Very inadequate  She's screaming for boost and we all know, they are never finished 

How about just looking to see this C "properly" boosted :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well the good news is you have 11.8 Months till we drive up to MD for H20. :laugh:

You need to be ready to make the drive by then, and I figured it is enough time in advance to let you know. lol

Nick, you gonna fly out and be Chad's Co Pilot?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> ...Nick, you gonna fly out and be Chad's Co Pilot?


:wave: Maybe I shall, maybe I will 











:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

redyellowwhite said:


>


lhd??


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> lhd??


he might hurt himself


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Ive got alot of reading to catch up on I see


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

eurosportgti said:


> Ive got alot of reading to catch up on I see


Not really - not much happened...last 2-3 pages are random bs talk (as usual) and also about the speedboat he bought. Little Corrado content if I may add ...................... :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump for some updates :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Bump for some updates :thumbup:


X2 get off your A$$ Chad!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

He doesnt work on it anymore. I keep offering a Thousand bucks for it and a free kick in the nuts, but he won't sell..????
I wonder if I offer an additional kick in ze balls he may say yes...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Bump for some updates :thumbup:


Update: Drove it for awhile a few weeks ago and blew the upper rad hose connection, had then remembered I had given my PS pump tensioner screw to someone else I was helping out :facepalm:

Was going to detail it today but lost motivation...



Prof315 said:


> X2 get off your A$$ Chad!


Had some things in the works and really thought I was gonna have some coin to toss at her, unfortunately not making jack at my new job :banghead:



xtremevdub said:


> He doesnt work on it anymore. I keep offering a Thousand bucks for it and a free kick in the nuts, but he won't sell..????
> I wonder if I offer an additional kick in ze balls he may say yes...


Maybe for the additional kick in ze??? :bs:

Thought we were gonna have a Corrado day here soon? opcorn:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Update: Drove it for awhile a few weeks ago and blew the upper rad hose connection


Awe sucks man I hope you can get it fixed soon. I may text hit you up tomorrow on a paint question.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

man i could swear that this thread was titled "_the 4 day bay_"


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Awe sucks man I hope you can get it fixed soon. I may text hit you up tomorrow on a paint question.


ya man, no real issue, it blew at the plastic coupler and is fixed, just need to toss on the tensioning screw and she'll be good. I was running distilled with a little water wetter, so she didn't even get that hot...



dude rado said:


> man i could swear that this thread was titled "_the 4 day bay_"


_ittwas_ :laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya man, no real issue, it blew at the plastic coupler and is fixed, just need to toss on the tensioning screw and she'll be good. I was running distilled with a little water wetter, so she didn't even get that hot...
> 
> 
> 
> _ittwas_ :laugh:


Just so you know Chad, distilled water and water wetter with an iron block and aluminum head is VERY VERY BAD NEWS. It promotes galvanic reaction between the 2 metals and will cause the aluminum to pit and corrode. Coolant is a MUST.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Just so you know Chad, distilled water and water wetter with an iron block and aluminum head is VERY VERY BAD NEWS. It promotes galvanic reaction between the 2 metals and will cause the aluminum to pit and corrode. Coolant is a MUST.


Thanks for the heads up Jeff, I will swap it out ASAP


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jeff, I will swap it out ASAP


That makes 2 of us. :thumbup:
Chad. Call me for corrado day. I think Sunday I am off


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> That makes 2 of us. :thumbup:
> Chad. Call me for corrado day. I think Sunday I am off


Will do bro, but I'm working the restaurant on Sunday, and Monday now since I took the surveying job in Coral Gables today. Having a few :beer:'s to celebrate, even tho I'm sick as a dog... :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

I already told you the cure for that Sr... :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ... and Monday now since I took the surveying job in Coral Gables today. Having a few :beer:'s to celebrate... :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Congrats on the new job(s) Chad :beer:
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Will do bro, but I'm working the restaurant on Sunday, and Monday now since I took the surveying job in Coral Gables today. Having a few :beer:'s to celebrate, even tho I'm sick as a dog... :beer::beer::beer::beer:


 So whats what up with the job in the gables?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> I already told you the cure for that Sr... :facepalm: :laugh:


OOOOOJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, as long as Nelson doesn't come around while I'm doing so :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Congrats on the new job(s) Chad :beer:
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Nick :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

eace: eace: Time to raid the liquor locker!! :laugh:



Sr. Karmann said:


> OOOOOJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, as long as Nelson doesn't come around while I'm doing so :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

G60Ron said:


> So whats what up with the job in the gables?






lil_kano said:


> eace: eace: Time to raid the liquor locker!! :laugh:


HAHAHA, ya right, and have Bill throw a temper tantrum, pfft :screwy:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> OOOOOJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, as long as Nelson doesn't come around while I'm doing so :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nick :thumbup:


Man, quit playin


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Man, quit playin


some of us know what happened last time :laugh:

up at 4:15 for the new job :banghead:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> up at 4:15 for the new job :banghead:


UGH, Do Not Want!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> UGH, Do Not Want!!!


Gotta do what I gotta do for turbo funding


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

"and it makes me wonder..."


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> "and it makes me wonder..."


:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good brother. I have been missing yall, and another certain something...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks good brother. I have been missing yall, and another certain something...


Thanks Matt :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

4 sites without pics ? damn :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> 4 sites without pics ? damn :laugh:












Better? :laugh:

Went out to the car last night to check the floorboards for any water due to the monsoons we had here, gladly surprised no water intrusion, but found a colony of black ants living in my PS dash speaker grill :banghead: I put a little gift in there for them tho ->


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Gotta do what I gotta do for turbo funding


This is true.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Better? :laugh:


no  the ants searched some beer :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> no  the ants searched some beer :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> no  the ants searched some beer :laugh:


:laugh: Haha! Where have you been? Chad has been quite depressed with out your photochops... 

The contents list of the Corrado continues:

-Dead hookers (probably were drunk)
-Drunk ants
-Drunk cats
-Empty popcorn, mountain dew, cigarette, and dielectric grease containers, oh and corona bottles!
-Uninstalled Corrado parts
-Unused boost gauge


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i was still here  he haz nothing to pchop :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

:laugh: I think he needs to change things up a little. May be some new rims, larger wing, hood scoop and lots-o stickers...

opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

go and make some pics from the car


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

haha! ok.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> This is true.


Now my POS iphone just took a sh!t, so new phone time :banghead::banghead::banghead:



crisvr6 said:


> no  the ants searched some beer :laugh:


they must have been looking, not going to find any there tho :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


>


LMFAO!!! :laugh:



crisvr6 said:


>


Actually doesn't look bad :wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

who said, it should look bad ?


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Now my POS iphone just took a sh!t, so new phone time :banghead::banghead::banghead:


4s or are you going to the Droid.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I keep saying this over and over Chad. You need to find a rich cougar. Hurry up before you get too old like me and the only cougars are all shriveled up with bolts ons.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

dogger said:


> I keep saying this over and over Chad. You need to find a rich cougar. Hurry up before you get too old like me and the only cougars are all shriveled up with bolts ons.


x2! :laugh:

Chop looks hot! U won't do it! :sly:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

dogger said:


> I keep saying this over and over Chad. You need to find a rich cougar. Hurry up before you get too old like me and the only cougars are all shriveled up with bolts ons.


lol Bolt ons FTW :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> who said, it should look bad ?






MasterNele03 said:


> 4s or are you going to the Droid.


4 or 4s 



dogger said:


> I keep saying this over and over Chad. You need to find a rich cougar. Hurry up before you get too old like me and the only cougars are all shriveled up with bolts ons.


Still on the hunt, just none in my sights :banghead:



HavokRuels said:


> lol Bolt ons FTW :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Bumping it 'cause I'm curious...


:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

^Well Chad decided to make a vid or two - 












:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Bumping it 'cause I'm curious...
> 
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

:wave: sup dude


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vento86 said:


> :wave: sup dude


stuff :wave:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> stuff :wave:


Word. Sorry I couldnt help you out with the rabbit :/ had a bunch of crazy stuff goin on with the fam. You get it goin?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vento86 said:


> Word. Sorry I couldnt help you out with the rabbit :/ had a bunch of crazy stuff goin on with the fam. You get it goin?


Werd bak :beer:

Yep, got it going and dood actually drove it from South Florida to NC, he was stoked :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Werd bak :beer:
> 
> Yep, got it going and dood actually drove it from South Florida to NC, he was stoked :thumbup:


Thats cool man, glad to hear you got it goin. What was,the problem?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vento86 said:


> Thats cool man, glad to hear you got it goin. What was,the problem?


:beer: IIRC, had injectors on interrupted power


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :beer: IIRC, had injectors on interrupted power


Lol.. Always something stupid. Well thats cars for,ya


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vento86 said:


> Lol.. Always something stupid. Well thats cars for,ya


Ya, fosho, and that's A1's for ya, no proper fuseblock info :banghead:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya, fosho, and that's A1's for ya, no proper fuseblock info :banghead:


They are documented better than Corrado's in the bentley!!!

Hell mine is even in color. :screwy:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> They are documented better than Corrado's in the bentley!!!
> 
> Hell mine is even in color. :screwy:


Except for the fueseblock pinout numbers :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

She runnith no more 

I really need to stay on top of keeping the bay clean, it is filty :banghead:










bye bye Scirocco intake, twas a good intake


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

opcorn: 

"She" looks clean to me :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> opcorn:
> 
> "She" looks clean to me :thumbup:


Pics make "everything" look clean


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Pics make "everything" look clean


True that :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Haz it been fo dayz yet?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

At least its easier to clean without all of the G60 crap in there.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> Haz it been fo dayz yet?


not quite 



dogger said:


> At least its easier to clean without all of the G60 crap in there.


Indeed, but may prove harder to clean with all the turbo goodies in there. I still need to mount my rad properly, so the front end will be torn off one more time and a full detail will be had :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

16v? holy crap i need to pay attention. y u no moar g60z?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vento86 said:


> 16v? holy crap i need to pay attention. y u no moar g60z?


Ya man, *loved the STG 4 G60*, but lost my timing belt doing around 80 and bent a few valves. Dunno if you remember, but when I had my head decked the first head gasket go around, it had been decked at a slight angle and was replacing timing belts like oil changes... Instead of replacing the head, I sold the motor swap with all the goodies. Was contemplating 16vG60, but could put down more power with a turbo and for about the same coin, just made sense.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> not quite
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but may prove harder to clean with all the turbo goodies in there. I still need to mount my rad properly, so the front end will be torn off one more time and a full detail will be had :thumbup:


I sold the bike project and am about to pick up another shell. I bet i can do it in 3

Good work homie. Hit me up soon!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> I sold the bike project and am about to pick up another shell. I bet i can do it in 3






eurosportgti said:


> Good work homie. Hit me up soon!


Thanks and will do :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Adam is building another Corrado? This means there will be a shortage of hatch glass soon. :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

dogger said:


> Adam is building another Corrado? This means there will be a shortage of hatch glass soon. :laugh:


LOL....ive got a hatch WITH glass and the 3rd light shaved. The welding of the 3rd brake light is what got me the 2 other times..............:banghead:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

before you ask you can not have those vr6 fenders back :laugh: but i do have a set of pulled g60 ones if you want them adam


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> before you ask you can not have those vr6 fenders back :laugh: but i do have a set of pulled g60 ones if you want them adam


Already have another set of VR ones homie:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Adam is building another Corrado? This means there will be a shortage of hatch glass soon. :laugh:


:laugh:.........eace:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:.........eace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> Im back! For now atleast


You'll still probably finish yours before I do :laugh:

I know of a 92 shell here that still has good parts for the cheap, so lemme know if you need something :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Adam is building another Corrado? This means there will be a shortage of hatch glass soon. :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh:


:wave: Adam 
Welcome back :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> before you ask you can not have those vr6 fenders back :laugh: but i do have a set of pulled g60 ones if you want them adam


You CT guys trade fenders almost as much as you trade bodily fluids. 

Welcome back to the fun Adam!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You guys realize this means more phone calls and texts from A.D.D.am with questions again? :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> You guys realize this means more phone calls and texts from A.D.D.am with questions again? :facepalm: :laugh:


Only until he migrates on to something else :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> You guys realize this means more phone calls and texts from A.D.D.am with questions again? :facepalm: :laugh:


Yep. He was texting me this weekend a bunch. Honeymoon is over. He is back to his old self


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Literally the honeymoon is over. :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Already feeling the love and i dont even have the car yet


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

eurosportgti said:


> Already have another set of VR ones homie:laugh::thumbup:


My old ones or does Tim have those now...Think we still needed to square up on those


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

eurosportgti said:


> Already feeling the love and i dont even have the car yet



Now we need to get 42 back too. Not enough middle fingers on this forum anymore.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Now we need to get 42 back too. Not enough middle fingers on this forum anymore.


x2 :beer:

Just saw Vr Sex post up in another thread :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Built up a little "To do" list last night... Gonna try to knock a few items off this week :beer:

To do:
Charge battery buy charger...
Fix LED strip in DS tail light
Put in random interior panels
Install power steering pump tensioner & random bolt
Nut for top of TB
Fix PS fog lighting up in turns position :laugh:
City lights
Jump coolant sensor wiring to eliminate blinking
Install horns
Research launch control, boost control & IAC wiring
Wing does not activate with speed

Obtain SRI, paint & install
Find screw I dropped for manifold, oops

Replace water with G12+ coolant
Pipe coupler for upper rad hose plastic to alum/SS
Weld tabs on rad & install bolts

Wire fans Hi/Lo? Tunerstudio update?
Wire for AC
Hook up AC lines, vac, oil & charge

Respray tails

Figure solution for brake res, dye?
Look into underdrive/overdrive solution for PS pump pulley

For now :facepalm:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Boost and IAC control are easy.
If the wing goes up and down manually make sure the control module is getting it's VSS signal. A bad CE2 box can cause the loss of VSS to the wing module. Of course the modules fail too!

Definately make sure your firmware and TunerStudio are up to date... lots of changes lately.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Boost and IAC control are easy.
> If the wing goes up and down manually make sure the control module is getting it's VSS signal. A bad CE2 box can cause the loss of VSS to the wing module. Of course the modules fail too!


Ya, I think I'm going to just run the wiring for IAC & Boost, as of now, I have a huge roll of wire just chillin under my DS fender. I will look into the module, but I think there may be something backward as far as how the wing motor assy was rebuilt. I had to manually raise it to get it to work with the button and seems backward...



Prof315 said:


> Definately make sure your firmware and TunerStudio are up to date... lots of changes lately.


Definitely :beer: Do you know if they have added hi and low for the fans? Guess I should just open and update, I updated a couple months ago and liked what I saw in changes, where you could store notes and whatnot. Had like 11 errors reported and copied them to the notes portion to address later...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeff, the update server was unavailable ATM, and it was weird how the notes were not saved, I assumed they would be, oh well. Loaded my tune and this is what I got. I will look into it soon.



12 Warnings:
Warning: launch_sft_deg3 row:0, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 400.0, Set to the maximum value: 180.0
Warning: AMCT_thresh row:0, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 1800.0, Set to the maximum value: 300.0
Warning: ss1_pwmseq row:0, col:0, Value below than minimum: 0.0, Set to the minimum value: 1.0
Warning: wheeldia1 row:0, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 22.598, Set to the maximum value: 2.0
Warning: wheeldia2 row:0, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 27.559, Set to the maximum value: 2.0
Warning: ss2_pwmseq row:0, col:0, Value below than minimum: 0.0, Set to the minimum value: 1.0
Warning: UNUSED_1_882 row:0, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 4096.0, Set to the maximum value: 4095.0
Warning: testinjPwmPd row:0, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 102.96, Set to the maximum value: 100.0
Warning: inj_timing_sec_load row:8, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 500.0, Set to the maximum value: 400.0
Warning: inj_timing_sec_load row:9, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 600.0, Set to the maximum value: 400.0
Warning: inj_timing_sec_load row:10, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 650.0, Set to the maximum value: 400.0
Warning: inj_timing_sec_load row:11, col:0, Value higher than maximum: 700.0, Set to the maximum value: 400.0


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Too technical stuff for me, lol  but nevertheless nice to hear you're working on it again :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Jeff, the update server was unavailable ATM, and it was weird how the notes were not saved, I assumed they would be, oh well. Loaded my tune and this is what I got. I will look into it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries about any of that stuff.... firmware changes cause those, just ignore them.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Too technical stuff for me, lol  but nevertheless nice to hear you're working on it again :thumbup: :beer:


Ah, it's becoming easier Nik, and glad to be working on the C again too :thumbup:



Prof315 said:


> No worries about any of that stuff.... firmware changes cause those, just ignore them.


:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Knocked a few items off the "to-do" list earlier this week. Found more while I was there tho :facepalm:

To do:
Charge battery buy charger? *(charged)*
Clean & install trans plug *(done)*
Clean & install fuel line cover *(done)*
Paint & install:
PS fender liner
brake vents
Intercooler vent
DS window triangle
Install thermostat cover plate *(done)*
Add PS fluid, (looking into loop conversion to manual)
Fix LED strip in DS tail light *(pulled)*
Put in random interior panels
Install power steering pump tensioner & random bolt
Nut for top of TB
Shrink wrap 12v power wire on starter *(done)*
Fix fog lighting up in turns position
City lights
Jump coolant sensor wiring to eliminate blinking
Research launch control & boost control wiring
Wing does not activate with speed

Obtain SRI, paint & install
Find screw I dropped for manifold (found)

Replace water with G12+ coolant
Pipe coupler for upper rad hose
Weld tabs on rad & install bolts for proper install

Wire fans Hi/Lo? Tunerstudio update?
Wire for AC
Hook up AC lines, vac, oil & charge
Install horns

Respray tails
Surface rust in PS inner fender

Figure solution for brake res, dye?
Look into underdrive/overdrive solution for PS pump pulley


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Knocked a few items off the "to-do" list earlier this week. Found more while I was there tho :facepalm:
> 
> To do:
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> :laugh::laugh:


It is a new battery :banghead:
Light surface rust where the painter forgot :facepalm:
and ya, respray the tails again, didn't use a quality clear :banghead:



RedYellowWhite said:


>


:wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they have quality there ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> they have quality there ? :laugh:


Maybe I shouldn't have used Home Depot brand clear :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I had to chop the crap out of the back side of my rear tail to get at the LED's, having a hard time figuring out what may be causing the issue of the last row of led's to only partially light up now, they were not lighting at all. Now they will light up about half as bright as the rest in one position, and about half of that in the other position, dunno which is brake and which is taillight. Tried to look up a part # of the board assy via google, but produced 0 results...

Need some circuit board guys to possibly chime in. I will post a pic of the board later or tomorrow.

Good news, picked up a VR wiper setup from the classifieds this afternoon, and for a whopping $25 shipped


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Good news, picked up a VR wiper setup from the classifieds this afternoon, and for a whopping $25 shipped


This is great news!!! It means that you can now buy a SFT raintray "skuttle" cover


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> This is great news!!! It means that you can now buy a SFT raintray "skuttle" cover


No way man...................wait for it.......................................I already have one 

Actually have had it for awhile, now just means it can be installed properly and have wipers


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Knocked a few items off the "to-do" list earlier this week. Found more while I was there tho :facepalm:
> 
> To do:
> Charge battery buy charger? *(charged)*
> ...


u need a snickers bar....:wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hubbell said:


> u need a snickers bar....:wave:


:laugh:

Had all day to work on it, she got a wash & wax instead :snowcool:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Had all day to work on it, she got a wash & wax instead :snowcool:


:facepalm:Typical show car wanker attitude . Fu*k how it runs or even if it runs as long as it's PRETTY.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> :facepalm:Typical show car wanker attitude . Fu*k how it runs or even if it runs as long as it's PRETTY.


HAHAHA, it doesn't run ATM :laugh:

No wanker attitude for this C .............:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Santa Claus dropped off something a little early :snowcool:

Got the SRI 

Thought I would be able to bolt on and go, unfortunately not, I need to drill and tap for all my vac sources, which is pretty nice, cause I get to pick where I want to run the connections. There are several tap points strategically located on the mani maybe now I can install a "real" IAT sensor, instead of the OE ambient sensor hanging randomly in my bay :laugh:

Also did a little test fit with the rail and injectors in the current location, interferences everywhere, dunno if the combo is going to work like I had anticipated. I pulled the fuel rail just now and will fit in the other way around "in the mani" have not done another test fit in the car and the loop from the bottom of my rail (under the FPR) might hit the loop for pulling the motor on the head. RPM shows the 1.8t fuel rail, but also shows green top injectors, not the shorty Siemens I have currently :banghead: Worst comes to worst, I will sell off the barely used shorties and go for the regular length 630cc's...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Santa Claus dropped off something a little early :snowcool:
> 
> Got the SRI


 

:thumbup:



_edit: Oh, and Chad, you need a euro 16V plastic rad cover asap :laugh:_


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

that bay looks top notch:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> _edit: Oh, and Chad, you need a euro 16V plastic rad cover asap :laugh:_


Maybe from a Scirocco? :sly:..............:laugh:



vento86 said:


> that bay looks top notch:thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:

It's still far from being done


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Ran another test fit with the fuel rail on the car just now, still interfered, but think it was due to a modification to my existing fuel rail. I really don't think the shorty injectors are going to work :banghead::banghead::banghead:...........:facepalm:

I found another fuel rail with 1.8t injectors for the cheap, think I'm going to try that vs the fuel rail RPM offers for 120 euros...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

since when you have euro there ? that money is nothing worth :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> since when you have euro there ? that money is nothing worth :laugh:


It is our money that is worth nothing and I still can't manage to get my hands on some :facepalm:.....:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you need to move over here, our money is more worth :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you need to move over here, our money is more worth :laugh:


Would love to


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I was chillin with Santa having a few beers and we thought we might as well do some Corrado werk, so we swapped the G60 wiper motor to the latest acquired VR wiper mechanism. I said hey man, we should go toss it on the C and he said "F-that, let's just drink more beers" I suppose I can't complain with that :laugh:










Mod was quite easy, except for the mechanism moving the motor around while I was trying to get the main 13mm nut off the spline, a little tap with the hammer and no movement, marked the VR assy before I pulled anything apart, so hoping to have a close alignment, will probably need to be tweaked after I hook it up to the harness and power it up.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

make sure your look for my old swap thread on the motor. The wiring is not one to one. You have to swap a green wire and another. VW in their infinite wisdom used the same color wires, but remapped 2 of them :sly:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> make sure your look for my old swap thread on the motor. The wiring is not one to one. You have to swap a green wire and another. VW in their infinite wisdom used the same color wires, but remapped 2 of them :sly:


you had to wait until he was drinking to say that? :laugh: :screwy:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> you had to wait until he was drinking to say that? :laugh: :screwy:


I do what I can :laugh: BTW: ML is not really drinking LOL


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I do what I can :laugh: BTW: ML is not really drinking LOL


Neither is the Corona he drinks :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

God, I love this thread :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> RPM shows the 1.8t fuel rail, but also shows green top injectors, not the shorty Siemens I have currently :banghead: Worst comes to worst, I will sell off the barely used shorties and go for the regular length 630cc's...


Maybe we should trade injectors! 



sdezego said:


> make sure your look for my old swap thread on the motor. The wiring is not one to one. You have to swap a green wire and another. VW in their infinite wisdom used the same color wires, but remapped 2 of them :sly:


No need to even bother with wiring. The G60 wiper motor swaps over to the VR bracket so you don't have to swap plugs or wiring. Wish we thought of this sooner.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> make sure your look for my old swap thread on the motor. The wiring is not one to one. You have to swap a green wire and another. VW in their infinite wisdom used the same color wires, but remapped 2 of them :sly:


 see below



TheBurninator said:


> you had to wait until he was drinking to say that? :laugh: :screwy:


:laugh:



sdezego said:


> I do what I can :laugh: BTW: ML is not really drinking LOL


Was Miller High Life 



TheBurninator said:


> Neither is the Corona he drinks :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> God, I love this thread :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:........:laugh:



dogger said:


> Maybe we should trade injectors!
> 
> No need to even bother with wiring. The G60 wiper motor swaps over to the VR bracket so you don't have to swap plugs or wiring. Wish we thought of this sooner.


You've got regular length 63# inj's? I purchased a complete 1.8t rail with injectors Thursday. We shall see if they work...

:thumbup: on the motor, I will hook it up to electrical if I have some daylight left after work...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> see below


Oh, I guess if you are using the G60 motor in the SLC linkage you are cool. Didn't think of doing that either, but I would have probably opted to use the VR motor anyway. It could just be me or it could be the "mileage" on my old G60 wiper motor, but I swear the VR works better and seems to struggle less. ...again, it could just be me.



Sr. Karmann said:


> Was Miller High Life


dem too 




Sr. Karmann said:


> You've got regular length 63# inj's? I purchased a complete 1.8t rail with injectors Thursday. We shall see if they work...


It depends on what you are calling "regular length". EV1 injectors are longer than say EV6 injectors. EV1 = length of G60, Vr, AEB 20v, etc. They make these in the regular old fat Bosch EV1 style as well as in new injector styles like the Green Giants iirc. EV6 being the length of later 1.8ts and lots of other cars. Then there are really short ones used on special apps, which may be the ones you used orig. EV6 style are what I would use as they are way more advanced than any EV1 style injector. Plus most (if not all) are designed for multiport spray patterns (i.e. the Siemens Genesis)

I didn't read the whole discussion on the prev pages regarding this, but will go back now. I just figured I would throw that out there, of which you may already know.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> You've got regular length 63# inj's? I purchased a complete 1.8t rail with injectors Thursday. We shall see if they work...



I was joking. I sold my injectors ages ago when I sold the turbo set up. Supposedly RC can shorten my injectors but I need to hear this direct from them.

Damn Miller beer! Back in high school I remember drinking MGD before moving to Corona. Ah the old days when I drank pee. 

Nice to see Shawn back on here more. :thumbup:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

sdezego said:


> Oh, I guess if you are using the G60 motor in the SLC linkage you are cool. Didn't think of doing that either, but I would have probably opted to use the VR motor anyway. It could just be me or it could be the "mileage" on my old G60 wiper motor, but I swear the VR works better and seems to struggle less. ...again, it could just be me.


doesnt the g60 have a lower amp alternator than the vr? i know way back when, i swapped in the higher amp alternator system onto my rabbit from an mk2 and everything worked better. this could be why it seems the vr motor doesnt struggle as much?

additionally, it is only 1 plug to swap in the vr wiper motor into the fuse box. quite simple, possibly relatively just as easy as swapping the motor in the long run.

MGD and MHL were a cheap way to get a buzz a few years back, def have a harder time enjoying those anymore. maybe im alone but if im drinking clear beer i like bud light with lime the best, weird i know.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> It depends on what you are calling "regular length". EV1 injectors are longer than say EV6 injectors. EV1 = length of G60, Vr, AEB 20v, etc. They make these in the regular old fat Bosch EV1 style as well as in new injector styles like the Green Giants iirc. EV6 being the length of later 1.8ts and lots of other cars. Then there are really short ones used on special apps, which may be the ones you used orig. EV6 style are what I would use as they are way more advanced than any EV1 style injector. Plus most (if not all) are designed for multiport spray patterns (i.e. the Siemens Genesis)
> 
> I didn't read the whole discussion on the prev pages regarding this, but will go back now. I just figured I would throw that out there, of which you may already know.


We'll get back to the wiper issues in a sec, thanks for the INJ rundown. I am not sure which model year the injectors I have coming are, but they do not have the elongated tip at the end. I will run the injectors (if they fit) temporarily until I can sell off my shorties if that is what needs to be done for the SRI.



dogger said:


> I was joking. I sold my injectors ages ago when I sold the turbo set up. Supposedly RC can shorten my injectors but I need to hear this direct from them.


:thumbup: and see below for wiper quams :banghead:



hubbell said:


> doesnt the g60 have a lower amp alternator than the vr? i know way back when, i swapped in the higher amp alternator system onto my rabbit from an mk2 and everything worked better. this could be why it seems the vr motor doesnt struggle as much?
> 
> additionally, it is only 1 plug to swap in the vr wiper motor into the fuse box. quite simple, possibly relatively just as easy as swapping the motor in the long run.
> 
> MGD and MHL were a cheap way to get a buzz a few years back, def have a harder time enjoying those anymore. maybe im alone but if im drinking clear beer i like bud light with lime the best, weird i know.


I don't recall what model year the 120a came on VR wise, but I am running one vs the 90a G60 alt.

As far as the wiper motor wiring, yes one plug, but can be done at the harness or motors swapped. I may not believe about the simple motor swap now tho... 

I have to drink cheap right now, putting away almost everything I make right now trying to get outta the folks house. But the car has to run 

Okay, so now on to the wiper issues. I had my harness depinned except for one brown wire, I made notes as to the orientation on the harness, but can't find my notes to save my life, sukks too cause it was a notepad full of stuff I did with the car and with Megasquirt :banghead:

So I wired it up per the bentley, so to speak. There were no numbers on the plug and I had the brown wire on one extreme side, then went 5-4-3-2-1, as listed in the Bentley. Connected the battery, it 0'd out, which was good, but put in wiper mode and the linkage caught the underside of the raintray metal. So I tried to adjust the linkage per the 0 marks I put on it and still did the same thing, so I removed the linkage, set the wiper to intermittent and had a look and the motor was rotating clockwise only, not sure if it is supposed to be a one way rotation 

Please feel free to shed some light on this for me fellas, thanks :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Th Connectors have pin numbers on them, but they are very small. You need to look closely for them

Anyway, from this thread -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...G-in-the-UK/page11&highlight=wiper+motor+swap



sdezego said:


> Had a few minutes over Lunch, so I got the Vr Motor in.
> 
> You have to drill one hole for the wiper motor bracket to use on the G60. The hole is close to the Coil Bolts on the rain tray. Have pics for anyone interested, but it is pretty self explanatory. If you have trouble getting the motor in/out, you may need to manually rotate the motor, arms a tad. And it is recommended that you only have beers after getting them swapped (frustration may just get the better of you)
> 
> ...





sdezego said:


> I finished this up today. I didn't even look in the Bentley since the # of wires and the colors are the same. Well, those VW engineering geniuses strike again.. If you match up the colors, you will pop a fuse. The *Green and the Green/Black* must be reversed :banghead:
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is the wiper control relay is different which swaps the wiring
> 
> Need to look into it, but for now I swapped said 2 wires and everything works properly.





sdezego said:


> I verified in the Bentley that VW decided to cross the wires coming in and out of the fuse box for the Vr from G -> G/B and vice versus. WTF
> 
> effers :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Th Connectors have pin numbers on them, but they are very small. You need to look closely for them
> 
> Anyway, from this thread -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...G-in-the-UK/page11&highlight=wiper+motor+swap


Thanks Shawn, I believe the wiring is hooked up correctly. I tried to search your username for a thread, thought you started a DIY... Also shot you an email with those PS related issues :thumbup:

Got my stock 1.8t fuel rail in today, so I had to do a little test fit. Everything looked good with the longer injectors, but the FPR clip would have proven to be an issue, so I tossed my shorties in and they work, gonna be a PITA connecting the harnesses and installing the mani with the rail on, but if it were easy, it'd be a Honda...

I need to source some kind of spacer, so I can bolt the rail to the mani. Obtain some vacuum fittings and an IAT sensor. Any ideas on the sensor would be appreciated, trying to stay with stock plugs. IIRC, a Saturn or SAAB sensor would work? Maybe even ford. I kinda need it to be a certain length as there is a mold for a port on runner #4 (can be seen in pic 1).

Pics are actually with the longer inj's in


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

By sensor you mean IAT? Saturn uses a metric thread fitting and is standard GM resistance curve :thumbup:

You might try to find one that at a right angle if you are taping the manifold on the end for it. You could also put it in the piping before the throttle body.

Manifold looks good. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *and an IAT sensor*. Any ideas on the sensor would be appreciated, trying to stay with stock plugs. IIRC, a Saturn or SAAB sensor would work? Maybe even ford. I kinda need it to be a certain length as there is a mold for a port on runner #4 (can be seen in pic 1).






TheBurninator said:


> By sensor you mean IAT? Saturn uses a metric thread fitting and is standard GM resistance curve :thumbup:
> 
> You might try to find one that at a right angle if you are taping the manifold on the end for it. You could also put it in the piping before the throttle body.
> 
> Manifold looks good. :beer:


Ya man, which is what I heard somewhere along the line. I like the idea of having the sensor in the runner representing _true_ intake temps, but don't know if it would disturb air flow if not flush inside.

I also want to use a Bosch plug.

Tunerstudio will support a large variety of sensors is why I ask

And thanks man, I love the mani :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya man, which is what I heard somewhere along the line. I like the idea of having the sensor in the runner representing _true_ intake temps, but don't know if it would disturb air flow if not flush inside.
> 
> I also want to use a Bosch plug.
> 
> ...


I was skimming. in a tl;dr kind of mood today 

You will probably get less sensor heat soak issues with it in piping vs in the manifold. Didn't know Tunerstudio had the sensors presets. Thought people were still using easytherm :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I was skimming. in a tl;dr kind of mood today
> 
> You will probably get less sensor heat soak issues with it in piping vs in the manifold. Didn't know Tunerstudio had the sensors presets. Thought people were still using easytherm :laugh:


:laugh:

I was thinking that, but wouldn't I have a more accurate reading in the manifold itself? You would figure some of the sensors that locate in a similar spot would be insulated, no?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

As long as it is close to the throttle body I can't imagine the temps changing in that short of a distance. Where is Shawn at? I am sure he has some input on this.

Insulated in the manifold? No. You can run an open element sensor to negate some of the heat soak. Stock 1.8t sensor is open element. Also looks like your manifold is almost made for one.

Think about ITB setups. The temp sensor is usually on the filter backing plate somewhere and not in a runner.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> As long as it is close to the throttle body I can't imagine the temps changing in that short of a distance. Where is Shawn at? I am sure he has some input on this.
> 
> Insulated in the manifold? No. You can run an open element sensor to negate some of the heat soak. Stock 1.8t sensor is open element. Also looks like your manifold is almost made for one.
> 
> Think about ITB setups. The temp sensor is usually on the filter backing plate somewhere and not in a runner.


I thought some sensors may have been insulated internally to counter heat soak.

I just found an interesting thread
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...AT-sensor-install-on-VR6-manifold.&p=73059630

Looks as if I will run open element. Sukks about placement, because I will only have a silicone coupler between my TB & IC... Where were you thinking was a good spot to run it, pass side?


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

New to this one, is the IAT used in this application for an ecu reading? If so, your ecu will cut timing faster getting a hotter reading inside the manifold. In the S4's we run them a good 12" from the manifold so no heat soak will disturb the timing. I also run a kinetic iat for monitoring, that one is located directly in the manifold...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> New to this one, is the IAT used in this application for an ecu reading? If so, your ecu will cut timing faster getting a hotter reading inside the manifold. In the S4's we run them a good 12" from the manifold so no heat soak will disturb the timing. I also run a kinetic iat for monitoring, that one is located directly in the manifold...


Yes it is for the ECU :thumbup:

Unfortunately, I won't have room post IC & pre TB, which is why I had been contemplating locating in the mani, but I do want everything I can possibly get out of this motor, so may be re-thinking this one.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm no expert tuner, but I wouldn't put it in the manifold for tuning... For monitoring yes...


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

So if there is no room post ic pre tb, you aren't going to run water/meth?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> I'm no expert tuner, but I wouldn't put it in the manifold for tuning... For monitoring yes...


Gawcha :thumbup:



vwflygti said:


> So if there is no room post ic pre tb, you aren't going to run water/meth?


Hadn't planned on it yet


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Hadn't planned on it yet


Highly recommend it, best protection for your investment! No carbon build up, cold iat temps. and a little higher octane under boost...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Highly recommend it, best protection for your investment! No carbon build up, cold iat temps. and a little higher octane under boost...


My MS unit does have W/M control


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

https://vastperformance.com/index.php/meth-kit-2-0t.html

Comes with controller, what i'm using now until I switch it over to my vems. works great, has start run for lower boost and full run for full boost. But yes, if you ms has it then def use it! can build a kit yourself without controller for prob half the cost...


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Probably one of the best videos on water/meth. Steam cleaning is worth if for me, take a 100,000 mile motor apart that has run water meth and it'll look like the day you put it together.







In my S4 I used the washer fluid resevior, still works on the windsheild just evaporates alot quicker!:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> https://vastperformance.com/index.php/meth-kit-2-0t.html
> 
> Comes with controller, what i'm using now until I switch it over to my vems. works great, has start run for lower boost and full run for full boost. But yes, if you ms has it then def use it! can build a kit yourself without controller for prob half the cost...


My MS does have _full_ control 

Here is a pretty interesting read. This guy has helped a ton with my MS setup :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Water-Injection-and-MS3-without-a-fast-valve.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> My MS does have _full_ control
> 
> Here is a pretty interesting read. This guy has helped a ton with my MS setup :thumbup:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Water-Injection-and-MS3-without-a-fast-valve.


Spot on!


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


Looks dam clean man!:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Spot on!


:thumbup:



vwflygti said:


> Looks dam clean man!:beer:


Thanks :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chad, The 1.8T IAT that goes in the manifold would be my first choice if you are looking to stay with Bosch connectors. Yes, it will heat soak a little but that'll happen most anywhere on a turbo car.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> Chad, The 1.8T IAT that goes in the manifold would be my first choice if you are looking to stay with Bosch connectors. Yes, it will heat soak a little but that'll happen most anywhere on a turbo car.


Just curious what the advantage to putting in the manifold is. Wether than drill/tap it pre tb?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Chad, The 1.8T IAT that goes in the manifold would be my first choice if you are looking to stay with Bosch connectors. Yes, it will heat soak a little but that'll happen most anywhere on a turbo car.


I am open to other sensor options :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Prof315 said:


> Chad, The 1.8T IAT that goes in the manifold would be my first choice if you are looking to stay with Bosch connectors. Yes, it will heat soak a little but that'll happen most anywhere on a turbo car.


I agree with Jeff ^

The GM open element works great too, but it's NPT so that could be an advantage or disadvantage, depending on how you look at it. Also, the GM is a bit more prone to heat soak. The 1.8t is plastic. I would have no qualms using either though. Both are inexpensive and both have good connectors.

You definitely want it as close to the TB as you can get it. Do not put in in a runner (thought I saw something above about that). The 1.8t is right after the TB, but if you are going to run meth, then you do want the senor in front of that. In front of the TB will work just as well IMO.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Either way works I guess. I've found less heat soak, more steady consistent temps 6-8 inches from tb. And the valve for water meth a little past that.


And by doing that you are losing a large amount of potential from your water/meth. If the ECU doesn't know what temp the air charge is it can't deliver an accurate amount of fuel.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I agree with Jeff ^
> 
> You definitely want it as close to the TB as you can get it. Do not put in in a runner (thought I saw something above about that). The 1.8t is right after the TB, but if you are going to run meth, then you do want the senor in front of that. In front of the TB will work just as well IMO.


directly behind the TB is the optimum location.


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> directly behind the TB is the optimum location.


:thumbup: on my s4 we were running the motrinic, which my tuner told me likes it better in the inlet pipe. Ms and vems on these do indeed prefer manifold temps. I stand corrected. Sorry.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> And by doing that you are losing a large amount of potential from your water/meth. If the ECU doesn't know what temp the air charge is it can't deliver an accurate amount of fuel.





sdezego said:


> I agree with Jeff ^
> 
> The GM open element works great too, but it's NPT so that could be an advantage or disadvantage, depending on how you look at it. Also, the GM is a bit more prone to heat soak. The 1.8t is plastic. I would have no qualms using either though. Both are inexpensive and both have good connectors.
> 
> You definitely want it as close to the TB as you can get it. Do not put in in a runner (thought I saw something above about that). The 1.8t is right after the TB, but if you are going to run meth, then you do want the senor in front of that. In front of the TB will work just as well IMO.





Prof315 said:


> directly behind the TB is the optimum location.


Great info guys :thumbup:

Ok, so here goes and please be gentle as I have not done *any* research on water/meth injection, hadn't planned on running it, but am being convinced otherwise, might as well use the MS & engine to their full potential.

Shawn, I am not opposed to running NPT fittings and would almost rather, than just the o-ring on the 1.8t sensor, I realize it is bolted, but with my available tooling capabilities, drill & tap might just be better. It is how I planned to do my vac ports.

Okay, just a rundown of my plan, AWIC fed directly from the turbo on inlet with one coupler on each side of a mandrel bent pipe. One coupler from the IC directly to the TB, to eliminate actual boost coupler connections, 4 total connections.

I have 4 total available places to run ports and sensors on this SRI, 2 (one on top, one on bottom) equal size (diameter of a quarter or a tad larger) just after the TB, one in runner 4, and one on the end by cyl 1, you should be able to see them in the pics. I need to have some strategy behind this as it will be a one shot deal. I want to get the best possible performance, looks coming in second, but need to be considered. So I need the following, was going to run 2 separate 3mm ports, one for FPR & one for MAP. I need a larger fitting for the vac on the booster, 3/8 IIRC. I have the MAP run off the booster check valve ATM, with a tiny piece of 3/8" hose from mani to the valve.

So where to run the meth injector? Pre TB? Possibly a short piece of pipe with a fitting between the IC & TB?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Great info guys :thumbup:
> 
> So where to run the meth injector? Pre TB? Possibly a short piece of pipe with a fitting between the IC & TB?


For absolute best results run 2 nozzles. A very small (.75 or 1GPH) nozzle in the manifold plenum immediately behind the throttle body and a second slightly larger nozzle (2-3GPH) post I/C.
The small nozzle will cool the combustion event and give you the big octane kick and the bigger nozzle will cool the charge down allowing more oxygen for combustion.

If you only want 1 nozzle go 2-3GPH and place it about midpoint between the throttle and I/C outlet.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> For absolute best results run 2 nozzles. A very small (.75 or 1GPH) nozzle in the manifold plenum immediately behind the throttle body and a second slightly larger nozzle (2-3GPH) post I/C.
> The small nozzle will cool the combustion event and give you the big octane kick and the bigger nozzle will cool the charge down allowing more oxygen for combustion.
> 
> If you only want 1 nozzle go 2-3GPH and place it about midpoint between the throttle and I/C outlet.


:thumbup:


----------



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

JA JA i dont undestand your comment ,but let me tell you something i have a 84 GTI from USA (made in Westmoreland) and it has the HECHO EN MEXICO STAMP too ,Mexico is not Tijuana is not Ciudad Juarez only ,its about culture open you mind to the world ,read more, i invite you tu know Mexico ,like Guadalajara,Queretaro ,Mexico City etc.... and if you want you can go to Puebla ,where there is the huge ,big VW factory where there are fabricated a lot of VW models for Europe ,Canada,USA etc..... and its there beacuse of the costs for VW and the quality.

Good project


REGARDS


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> For absolute best results run 2 nozzles. A very small (.75 or 1GPH) nozzle in the manifold plenum immediately behind the throttle body and a second slightly larger nozzle (2-3GPH) post I/C.
> The small nozzle will cool the combustion event and give you the big octane kick and the bigger nozzle will cool the charge down allowing more oxygen for combustion.


:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RARCGTI said:


> JA JA i dont undestand your comment ,but let me tell you something i have a 84 GTI from USA (made in Westmoreland) and it has the HECHO EN MEXICO STAMP too ,Mexico is not Tijuana is not Ciudad Juarez only ,its about culture open you mind to the world ,read more, i invite you tu know Mexico ,like Guadalajara,Queretaro ,Mexico City etc.... and if you want you can go to Puebla ,where there is the huge ,big VW factory where there are fabricated a lot of VW models for Europe ,Canada,USA etc..... and its there beacuse of the costs for VW and the quality.
> 
> Good project
> 
> ...


He must not have read the whole thread ^ :laugh:

Thanks for the props and I would love to visit Mexico :beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Prof315 said:


> For absolute best results run 2 nozzles. A very small (.75 or 1GPH) nozzle in the manifold plenum immediately behind the throttle body and a second slightly larger nozzle (2-3GPH) post I/C.
> The small nozzle will cool the combustion event and give you the big octane kick and the bigger nozzle will cool the charge down allowing more oxygen for combustion.
> 
> If you only want 1 nozzle go 2-3GPH and place it about midpoint between the throttle and I/C outlet.


Haven't been in here in awhile :beer:. Chad this guy ^^ has got you with a good setup. I know your limited with how many ports you want but i would do a two nozzle setup if I could. As far as where to run it IMO I would do it between the outlet of the IC and pre TB and IAT sensor. That way when your tuning you can have it the IAT sensor reading the cooler values as opposed if you run the w/m post IAT. Then you can always reverse the pipe after you have the tune done so that you don't mess up the IAT sensor as w/m can be corrosive to IAT's.



Sr. Karmann said:


> He must not have read the whole thread ^ :laugh:
> 
> Thanks for the props and I would love to visit Mexico :beer:


Going there in a week :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes water/meth can indeed kill an IAT and sadly the GM open element ones are very suseptible to this issue. HOWEVER.... I was talking with the guys from DIYAutotune at the PRI show last weekend and I'm going to try fully potting the sensor with JBWeld. ie coat the exposed wire with it. That SHOULD fix things. I have a new sensor ( just need to find the f-ing thing ) to try this with and I'll post up results.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Haven't been in here in awhile :beer:. Chad this guy ^^ has got you with a good setup. I know your limited with how many ports you want but i would do a two nozzle setup if I could. As far as where to run it IMO I would do it between the outlet of the IC and pre TB and IAT sensor. That way when your tuning you can have it the IAT sensor reading the cooler values as opposed if you run the w/m post IAT. Then you can always reverse the pipe after you have the tune done so that you don't mess up the IAT sensor as w/m can be corrosive to IAT's.


This has been discussed a bit Nelson, I appreciate your feedback, but to re-iterate. I do not want to run a section of pipe between my IC & TB, just a silicone coupler to reduce the amount of boost connections, however I am really thinking this out, may need to have an IC in hand to verify available room, the IC is pretty damn big, 12x12 roughly. Unfortunately I will not be able to run dual spray with this mani. I don't know if this would be a good idea and I have not done research on available injectors, but the IC is plate aluminum, so welding a bung or drill & tap may be the way to go.

I was unaware of the corrosive aspects of the W/M on the IAT :thumbup:



MasterNele03 said:


> Going there in a week :thumbup:





Prof315 said:


> Yes water/meth can indeed kill an IAT and sadly the GM open element ones are very suseptible to this issue. HOWEVER.... I was talking with the guys from DIYAutotune at the PRI show last weekend and I'm going to try fully potting the sensor with JBWeld. ie coat the exposed wire with it. That SHOULD fix things. I have a new sensor ( just need to find the f-ing thing ) to try this with and I'll post up results.


Hell ya Jeff, please let me know what you find :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Ideally, this is what I'm looking for... Don't know if the pic matches the product offered tho, but looks to be open element.










http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...apwcid=P1135867996W43b3f85c7ab9e&apwid8fN4Dyg

Found this one as well










http://www.carpartswholesale.com/v5...019941995oesgenuinew0133-17191671063672iase95


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> This has been discussed a bit Nelson, I appreciate your feedback, but to re-iterate. I do not want to run a section of pipe between my IC & TB, just a silicone coupler to reduce the amount of boost connections, however I am really thinking this out, may need to have an IC in hand to verify available room, the IC is pretty damn big, 12x12 roughly. Unfortunately I will not be able to run dual spray with this mani. I don't know if this would be a good idea and I have not done research on available injectors, but the IC is plate aluminum, so welding a bung or drill & tap may be the way to go.
> 
> I was unaware of the corrosive aspects of the W/M on the IAT :thumbup:


O ok wasn't aware and I think that welding the bung on the plate would be a great idea. The IAT's look like good pieces but again being open element they will corrode. be interested to see what results Jeff gets b/c I will have the same problem as my IAT is open element.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> O ok wasn't aware and I think that welding the bung on the plate would be a great idea. The IAT's look like good pieces but again being open element they will corrode. be interested to see what results Jeff gets b/c I will have the same problem as my IAT is open element.


Have you been pondering W/M? Or just reading up in the MKVI forums? Is it the outside of the casing or the actual element that corrodes?


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> Yes water/meth can indeed kill an IAT and sadly the GM open element ones are very suseptible to this issue. HOWEVER.... I was talking with the guys from DIYAutotune at the PRI show last weekend and I'm going to try fully potting the sensor with JBWeld. ie coat the exposed wire with it. That SHOULD fix things. I have a new sensor ( just need to find the f-ing thing ) to try this with and I'll post up results.


maybe try some heatsink epoxy, its thermally conductive. not sure how conductive JBweld is thermally.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Have you been pondering W/M? Or just reading up in the MKVI forums? Is it the outside of the casing or the actual element that corrodes?


Nah dude I have a whole w/m kit in the garage ready to go. Just been trying to get a custom tank fabbed up but no luck finding a source. The actual element is the part that corrodes.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Nah dude I have a whole w/m kit in the garage ready to go. Just been trying to get a custom tank fabbed up but no luck finding a source. The actual element is the part that corrodes.


Why do you need a custom tank? Just use your washer bottle res or get one of the ready to go bottles with float switches, IIRC AEM.

I have been looking into this more, but have not been in any threads discussing companies and options per say, but more like fittings, reservoirs and whatnot, I'd like to buy a kit, but don't need the controller 

Pending another test fit of the SRI on the motor, I think I might just have an available port post TB to run a secondary injector, only drawback I see is that the port will be directly across from the IAT sensor.

Saw some corrosion on 1.8t sensors recently...

I'm going to try to arrange a little JY escapade real soon, looking for different IAT sensors and a TB with IAC, amongst some other related goodies.

I still need to talk with you, really just meet up and discuss this 3D animation, over a few beers this weekend maybe?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> maybe try some heatsink epoxy, its thermally conductive. not sure how conductive JBweld is thermally.


Heat Conductive is generally not what you want. It will add a slower response time. FI cars require a higher transient response and this will as as a sink. Either place the inj in front of the IAT and get in a routine habit of changing then on schedule if you run meth, or placer after.

Also, squirting in front of the IAT will give you lower than actual IATs due to wetting (relative humidity). On older Factory ECU cars, this can be helpful. On MS and anything in the last 10+ years, this can actually screw with your fueling a bit. Probably not enough to make a huge effect one way or another. I am not an expert on placement but have been running H2O inj since Edlebrock first came out with their system in the late 80's :laugh:

Simpler is better


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Heat Conductive is generally not what you want. It will add a slower response time. FI cars require a higher transient response and this will as as a sink. Either place the inj in front of the IAT and get in a routine habit of changing then on schedule if you run meth, or placer after.
> 
> Also, squirting in front of the IAT will give you lower than actual IATs due to wetting (relative humidity). On older Factory ECU cars, this can be helpful. On MS and anything in the last 10+ years, this can actually screw with your fueling a bit. Probably not enough to make a huge effect one way or another. I am not an expert on placement but have been running H2O inj since Edlebrock first came out with their system in the late 80's :laugh:
> 
> Simpler is better


Dammit Shawn, now I'm having mixed emotions... 

Seems like I would want my first nozzle far enough away to vaporize the W/M better? Run closed element? I'm doing TB research right now, but will be off to WM shortly thereafter


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

sdezego said:


> Heat Conductive is generally not what you want. It will add a slower response time. FI cars require a higher transient response and this will as as a sink.


If your coating the metal sensor wire you want whatever is covering it to be heat conductive. an insulator is going to slow response time just like the closed element sensors, that are covered in plastic witch is an insulator, do.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Why do you need a custom tank? Just use your washer bottle res or get one of the ready to go bottles with float switches, IIRC AEM.
> 
> I have been looking into this more, but have not been in any threads discussing companies and options per say, but more like fittings, reservoirs and whatnot, I'd like to buy a kit, but don't need the controller
> 
> ...


I could run it in the WW reservoir but I wanted to do a little bit more of a custom job, but it been proving itself very complicated just b/c to get one tank made it's fairly expensive per unit when your just ordering one. You know how it is. Yea let me know when you want to chat, the only thing is I leave on Sun for a week. So it'll have to be before or after. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> Dammit Shawn, now I'm having mixed emotions...
> 
> Seems like I would want my first nozzle far enough away to vaporize the W/M better? Run closed element? I'm doing TB research right now, but will be off to WM shortly thereafter


Yea the farther the better but if you go with the open element just remember that the atomization will collect on it so it will become a relatively high maintenance part as opposed to not running w/m.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> If your coating the metal sensor wire you want whatever is covering it to be heat conductive. an insulator is going to slow response time just like the closed element sensors, that are covered in plastic witch is an insulator, do.


But was he speaking of the element itself or the wires running to the element on say the 1.8t sensor, or the outer shell of the GM style?



MasterNele03 said:


> I could run it in the WW reservoir but I wanted to do a little bit more of a custom job, but it been proving itself very complicated just b/c to get one tank made it's fairly expensive per unit when your just ordering one. You know how it is. Yea let me know when you want to chat, the only thing is I leave on Sun for a week. So it'll have to be before or after.
> 
> Yea the farther the better but if you go with the open element just remember that the atomization will collect on it so it will become a relatively high maintenance part as opposed to not running w/m.


I'm sure you can figure something out without having to dish some serious coin and I know you don't wanna trunk mount. Possibly somewhere in the inner fender with a remote fill?

It's not like the sensors are that expensive, but $$ is $$... So maybe closed element would ultimitely better with this configuration? I kinda need to figure out something soon, need to get the car up and running again, but drilling a hole in this virgin mani freaks me the eff out.

Oh and after a week will be fine, I'm trying to get them to purchase me a new release of AutoCAD stat...


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'm sure you can figure something out without having to dish some serious coin and I know you don't wanna trunk mount. Possibly somewhere in the inner fender with a remote fill?
> 
> It's not like the sensors are that expensive, but $$ is $$... So maybe closed element would ultimitely better with this configuration? I kinda need to figure out something soon, need to get the car up and running again, but drilling a hole in this virgin mani freaks me the eff out.
> 
> Oh and after a week will be fine, I'm trying to get them to purchase me a new release of AutoCAD stat...


Maybe you could just run the Close element for now, and then switch it later. Although you may have to do some tweaking with your tune, but it should be minor. No I don't want a trunk mount but I've been playing with the idea of mounting the tank and pump where my SAI is but just haven't sourced a place where I can get it to snorkel up on the top of the engine bay. Yea no problem just let me know.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Maybe you could just run the Close element for now, and then switch it later. Although you may have to do some tweaking with your tune, but it should be minor. No I don't want a trunk mount but I've been playing with the idea of mounting the tank and pump where my SAI is but just haven't sourced a place where I can get it to snorkel up on the top of the engine bay. Yea no problem just let me know.


It is nothing to change the sensor values in Tunerstudio, however, I do need to be strategic as to making sure if I do go that route, I can switch to an open element later with no mods, unscrew one and screw the other in, this is not some JY mani that I can replace on a whim


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Did a little more test fitting of the SRI & the Passat TB will not work on this mani without a spacer 

I had not planned on running this TB forever and have been contemplating 1.8t or OBDII VR TB's with integrated IAC. Heading to the JY on Sunday to see what I can find. Going to build a custom adapter flange so I won't have to weld on the mani, just need the TB first.

While I'm there, are there any models I should look for with a longer throttle cable?

Also going to look at some IAT sensors for options.

I think I have the ports figured out on the mani for the most optimal locations, VAC connections on the PS end, one W/M injector in the top port and the IAT sensor in the bottom port (due to port size). Don't know if this will make a difference, but the top port is almost directly above the bottom one...


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just Curious.....................Do you have a "build my Boat " thread? To me that would be more interesting. Why? You keep makin yer car better while mine gets worse. So, How bout that Boat thread? Who's with me?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Just Curious.....................Do you have a "build my Boat " thread? To me that would be more interesting. Why? You keep makin yer car better while mine gets worse. So, How bout that Boat thread? Who's with me?


Kinda http://www.speedwake.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63772 :laugh:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn! Fine then............................How bout a " Build my tricycle" then? Never mind. You would have that thing Mega squirted somehow! Proceed!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Damn! Fine then............................How bout a " Build my tricycle" then? Never mind. You would have that thing Mega squirted somehow! Proceed!


Funny you mention that and sukks your phone can't receive picture messages


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Choppa6 said:


> Just Curious.....................Do you have a "build my Boat " thread? To me that would be more interesting. Why? You keep makin yer car better while mine gets worse. So, How bout that Boat thread? Who's with me?


for what a boat build thread ? another 2 years to wait ? he can not bag it and put bbs on it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Choppa6 said:


> Just Curious.....................Do you have a "build my Boat " thread? To me that would be more interesting. Why? You keep makin yer car better while mine gets worse. So, How bout that Boat thread? Who's with me?





Sr. Karmann said:


> Kinda http://www.speedwake.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63772 :laugh:





Choppa6 said:


> Damn! Fine then............................How bout a " Build my tricycle" then? Never mind. You would have that thing Mega squirted somehow! Proceed!





Sr. Karmann said:


> Funny you mention that and sukks your phone can't receive picture messages





crisvr6 said:


> for what a boat build thread ? another 2 years to wait ? he can not bag it and put bbs on it :laugh::laugh:


^^ ROFL


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

3 days 

then its a 2year day bay


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> 3 days
> 
> then its a 2year day bay


:laugh:

Searching for a VR OBDII TB as we speak


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and your boat thread up there ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and your boat thread up there ?


Not yet


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Quite the difference...


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

if you have the means you could try and modify the g60 adapter to work for you. Would require some welding and cutting, although I dont know how well the diameters would match up.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> if you have the means you could try and modify the g60 adapter to work for you. Would require some welding and cutting, although I dont know how well the diameters would match up.


Thanks Mike, I replied to your post in the FI forum :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Corrado got a new home today


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Corrado got a new home today


Does this mean that you can now open the hood w/o people reporting you to the HOA asshats?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:
No more parking lot, exposed to the FL sun


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Corrado got a new home today


Awsome dood


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Quite the difference...


Mustang throttle body?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Corrado got a new home today


and mine wound up upside down in a ditch last night.....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Prof315 said:


> and mine wound up upside down in a ditch last night.....


 Hope you are alright Jeff!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Hope you are alright Jeff!


I'm absolutely fine. the blue bullet is done. :banghead:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Pics of the dead blue bullet??? 
I never got to see your car and I am somewhat local


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Pics need to go into the "Not For the Weak Stomach Thread". Jeff text'ed them to me


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> and mine wound up upside down in a ditch last night.....


Wow man, I'm sorry, glad to hear you are okay, sad about the car .......:beer:



Prof315 said:


> I'm absolutely fine. the blue bullet is done. :banghead:


Time to build another one Jeff 



sdezego said:


> Does this mean that you can now open the hood w/o people reporting you to the HOA asshats?


Yep eace:



g60301 said:


> Mustang throttle body?


OBDII VR



eurosportgti said:


> Awsome dood


:thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:
> No more parking lot, exposed to the FL sun


Some sun


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually Chad, building a new one is the plan. The blue car is in the driveway and I'll start salvaging EVERYTHING worth saving off it. Which is amazingly quite a lot. I'm just not totally sure of the direction I am going to go. 

Option 1: I have a complete shell in the garage that was going to be turned into a track car. I probably have enough parts to make it a street car but if I go that route it's gonna take 6 to 8 months and need paint when it's done. I would do it as a true 2 seater with a roll bar and rear down bars. And also do a COMPLETE rewire..... ditch the CE2 and use a late model GM fuse and relay box (probably in the trunk with the battery and maybe a smaller sub-box in the engine compartment).

Option 2: Find a roller or a non-running car for say $1200 or less and just pop the powertrain and MS from the blue car into it.

Option 3: (unlikely but my fave) Buy my buddy Tim's 92 SLC. It's a VRT with an MS3... drive it as is while dismantling the blue car. Rebuild the 20/20T with good pistons and rods and then swap it in.
This way the suspension, wheels, and a bunch of other stuff could go on the track car and it could be completed quickly as a track car and for not that much money ( like maybe $200)

Flipping the blue car sucks all the more since I have an EFR 6258 Turbo backordered for it.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Actually Chad, building a new one is the plan. The blue car is in the driveway and I'll start salvaging EVERYTHING worth saving off it. Which is amazingly quite a lot. I'm just not totally sure of the direction I am going to go.
> 
> Option 1: I have a complete shell in the garage that was going to be turned into a track car. I probably have enough parts to make it a street car but if I go that route it's gonna take 6 to 8 months and need paint when it's done. I would do it as a true 2 seater with a roll bar and rear down bars. And also do a COMPLETE rewire..... ditch the CE2 and use a late model GM fuse and relay box (probably in the trunk with the battery and maybe a smaller sub-box in the engine compartment).
> 
> ...


Nice! and either way I'm sure it'll be badass :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Put the VR wiper setup in today





































Got both TB & SRI flange measurements and a drawing started for a TB adapter, need to do a mock with the AWIC core in to see how much room I have to deal with, then will make the decision on the adapter, or to hack up my new mani to weld on a VR flange...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Newcastle! Impressive. :thumbup:


Need a one piece lower windshield trim now.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Newcastle! Impressive. :thumbup:
> 
> Need a one piece lower windshield trim now.


I've been expanding my horizon's lately :laugh:

Need to make it run first :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I would have painted that wiper bracket just for the heck of it (I know it won't be visible with the scuttle cover fitted)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I would have painted that wiper bracket just for the heck of it (I know it won't be visible with the scuttle cover fitted)


saving weight :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Doin werk*

I've had a little time to do some things and have been checking out some new local hardware stores. Stopped in a marine supply store, just browsing around and found a stainless baseplate that I thought would work *VERY* well for my new hood strut plan, just had to find, either an eyelet end strut or a ball stud with a 1/4-20 thread.

That being said, I have been in contact with a strut manufacturer and have come up with a perfect fit strut that should raise the hood slightly farther than the RSD POS, although both ends are nylon 10mm. I ordered 2 struts and plan on running them both so the hood does not tweak as it does now with the high tension RSD strut on one side. These struts have a lifetime warranty as well :thumbup:

I was able to source 10mm ball studs from another company with the corresponding 1/4-20 threads to mount to the baseplate, got 4 OTW. They are not stainless unfortunately, but zinc coated steel, I hope they prove to be worthy.

I have also been buying up some nice marine grade SS hardware and replacing some of the painted or rusty hardware in the bay 

On a side note, I may post a thread since the Corrado forum has become an utter bore, but it's about my keys, I have never been able to use my regular key in the ignition and have been using the valet for the past 3 years. I had a new one cut from the valet today and still has the same issue, coming to realize it hits the plastic ring on the ignition surround not allowing it to push in all the way, it works, but with quite a bit of force. Any other generic/OE blanks I should be sourcing?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: Let us know on the progress of the hood struts - definately interested myself


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: Let us know on the progress of the hood struts - definately interested myself


:thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

X2


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


 Chad, If you have a bank of leds go bad, check if one of those resistors is the culprit. should be an easy fix. I think I even have them brand new in the warehouse :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad, If you have a bank of leds go bad, check if one of those resistors is the culprit. should be an easy fix. I think I even have them brand new in the warehouse :thumbup:


 All the resistors tested the same and were cross referenced by the color bands, 100 ohms IIRC. Still haven't found a way to test the 4 prong LED's


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

*yoo*

Chad whats up man i been cruising around everywhere in the rado man its running tits i put a turbo kit on ryans corrado (my boss that drove us that one day) ne ways im doin a 02j swap into the rado i was wondering if u know where i can get some 02j 100mm axle flanges off a 02j 2.0 or tdi??? let me know i lost ur phone number


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: Let us know on the progress of the hood struts - definately interested myself


 x3


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> Chad whats up man i been cruising around everywhere in the rado man its running tits i put a turbo kit on ryans corrado (my boss that drove us that one day) ne ways im doin a 02j swap into the rado i was wondering if u know where i can get some 02j 100mm axle flanges off a 02j 2.0 or tdi??? let me know i lost ur phone number


 Bryant, I have no idea about the flanges, I will try to give you a shout this evening. :beer: 



Radvr6T said:


> x3


 Parts should all be here by the end of the week :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

creedenfuel said:


> Chad whats up man i been cruising around everywhere in the rado man its running tits i put a turbo kit on ryans corrado (my boss that drove us that one day) ne ways im doin a 02j swap into the rado i was wondering if u know where i can get some 02j 100mm axle flanges off a 02j 2.0 or tdi??? let me know i lost ur phone number


 Something like this??? 








http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150724035285?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

they look to be it but they are in the uk... :thumbdown: i need them asap


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Like my new hood prop? Broom :facepalm: 





































struts I got are not to spec, too long :facepalm: 

got an email into the strut company, we shall see what's up opcorn:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Like my new hood prop? Broom :facepalm:
> 
> struts I got are not to spec, too long :facepalm:
> 
> got an email into the strut company, we shall see what's up opcorn:


 opcorn: :beer: 


In the meantime, bay looks clean  :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> opcorn: :beer:
> 
> 
> In the meantime, bay looks clean  :thumbup:


 Thanks Nik :beer: 

Still trying to decide on what to paint the strut bar with


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nik :beer:
> 
> Still trying to decide on what to paint the strut bar with


 Nothing!!! POLISH IT/make it shinny  - it should make good contrast with the bay colour and IMHO would look awesome (even if style-wise I prefer the flat type bars ala Eibach )


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Nothing!!! POLISH IT/make it shinny  - it should make good contrast with the bay colour and IMHO would look awesome (even if style-wise I prefer the flat type bars ala Eibach )


 You wanna come polish it?  

Naw man, polishing it would be an epic challenge cause of the raised lettering and IIRC, the Eibach is non-adjustable


----------



## G60Ron (Sep 27, 2010)

Yo chad what's up bro


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

G60Ron said:


> Yo chad what's up bro


 Chillin


----------



## larry_sx (Jan 10, 2010)

Sr. Karmann--- i going trough ur thread n seen a while back u did a jb weld repair on the g60. How well did it work for u? I just broke mine :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

larry_sx said:


> Sr. Karmann--- i going trough ur thread n seen a while back u did a jb weld repair on the g60. How well did it work for u? I just broke mine :banghead:


 Boosted like a champ for about 6k miles, took it off when I bent some valves


----------



## larry_sx (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh! haha word! how did u do that?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

larry_sx said:


> Oh! haha word! how did u do that?


 JB weld


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


 You get a lot of rust there in Florida.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Naw man, polishing it would be an epic challenge cause of the raised lettering ...


 ^^:bs:.........:laugh: 
Everything can be polished (you don't have to do the lettering part by hand ) 


Why would you want an adjustable one? Its not like its something that needs to be adjusted all of the time... 
But yeah, the Eibach ones go for crazy $$$  


Btw, nice work on the G-ladder rebuild :thumbup: 
I will have to keep you in mind


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Polishing isn't always a good thing. There are so many other finishes available out there that can look cool and can be different.

If you do polish anything you better clear coat it because it will corrode damn fast there.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

chad the intake looks sweet.. 
send me ur new addy...I'm gonna send you a grenade.. 
what cams are you running? 
....i also polished my neuspeed bar but didnt clear coat it... its cool, nice n rusty...eveyone comments on it...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> You get a lot of rust there in Florida.


 Mostly just inferior RSD materials :facepalm: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^:bs:.........:laugh:
> Everything can be polished (you don't have to do the lettering part by hand )
> 
> Why would you want an adjustable one? Its not like its something that needs to be adjusted all of the time...
> ...


 Ya, I'm not a fan of having to repolish, so as James suggested, I will coat it with something. I may just wait until all my boost crap is in there to decide :thumbup: 

Oh, and adjustable so I can pre-load the bar  

:thumbup: on the G :beer: 



dogger said:


> Polishing isn't always a good thing. There are so many other finishes available out there that can look cool and can be different.
> 
> If you do polish anything you better clear coat it because it will corrode damn fast there.


 Definitely 



IMWALKIN said:


> chad the intake looks sweet..
> send me ur new addy...I'm gonna send you a grenade..
> what cams are you running?
> ....i also polished my neuspeed bar but didnt clear coat it... its cool, nice n rusty...eveyone comments on it...


 Cool, I will shoot you a PM later :thumbup: 

I believe they are stock Scirocco cams


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump for news*

whats with the weather there ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> whats with the weather there ?


I guarantee, not that :wave:.........:laugh:

It did rain today tho, but the first rain it seems like a month


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> whats with the weather there ?


Shorts, T Shirt and A/C


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Shorts, T Shirt and A/C


yessir :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

sdezego said:


> Shorts, T Shirt and A/C


Whatever


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I had some free time this weekend, so the C got a little love.

I used the fan/AC relays from a B4 passat & modified them to suit my needs, removing most of what was going on up there and is now a nice little bank that I will be able to expand on for hi/low fan control, MS & tunerstudio does not currently have that option :facepalm:

Picked up my 1" bar stock aluminum for the new intake flange and my SS vacuum fittings came in as well, but the order was wrong, now waiting on the correct 3/8NPT-/3/8 barbed 90* & straight. Not to bad for custom "sample" fittings  

Shouldn't be long before I hear the sweet 16v alive again 

Oh, also notice the pics of the PS hose, how it "sweated" out the fluid. It is gummy and grimy


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Oh, also notice the pics of the PS hose, how it "sweated" out the fluid. It is gummy and grimy


Wrong type of hose, you need power steering hose not heater hose. I Made the same mistake.



Sr. Karmann said:


> I will be able to expand on for hi/low fan control, MS & tunerstudio does not currently have that option :facepalm:


just make the fans standalone too


click pic for thread

I referenced this diagram but reworked it so that there were more ground connections than power connections to the relays.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> Wrong type of hose, you need power steering hose not heater hose. I Made the same mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty awesome, but how do you make them work with the A/C also??? 
I am running a FCM from a mk3 And I am yet to figure out how I am gonna run the A/C... but those damn FCM are notorious for dying all the time and I would rather use something easier like your setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> Wrong type of hose, you need power steering hose not heater hose. I Made the same mistake.
> 
> just make the fans standalone too
> 
> I referenced this diagram but reworked it so that there were more ground connections than power connections to the relays.


No kidding on the hose? I would have sworn it was the OE PS hose, only other hose I would think I used could have possibly been from the coolant bottle??? I will try a new hose :thumbup:

The fans are essentially standalone on the OEM system, but I am relying on the megasquirt to handle fan control as I no longer have a thermoswitch in the rad.



xtremevdub said:


> Thats pretty awesome, but how do you make them work with the A/C also???
> I am running a FCM from a mk3 And I am yet to figure out how I am gonna run the A/C... but those damn FCM are notorious for dying all the time and I would rather use something easier like your setup. :thumbup:


If I understood the Bentley correctly, the fan control for AC is part of the AC pressure switch, find a way to tap in there


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The fans are essentially standalone on the OEM system, but I am relying on the megasquirt to handle fan control as I no longer have a thermoswitch in the rad.
> 
> 
> 
> If I understood the Bentley correctly, the fan control for AC is part of the AC pressure switch, find a way to tap in there


Nice... I was also Radiator shopping and was wondering what kind of rad you were using, (was having issues finding one with the hole for the thermo switch... ) Now I know what to avoid. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Nice... I was also Radiator shopping and was wondering what kind of rad you were using, (was having issues finding one with the hole for the thermo switch... ) Now I know what to avoid. :thumbup:


It's not hard to weld a bung in for a thermoswitch, don't forget, I had to cut the outlet off my rad and have it moved up a couple inches. Most important is to get a quality core that suits your needs :thumbup: 

FYI, I am running the AFCO Scirocco Rad


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> It's not hard to weld a bung in for a thermoswitch, don't forget, I had to cut the outlet off my rad and have it moved up a couple inches. Most important is to get a quality core that suits your needs :thumbup:
> 
> FYI, I am running the AFCO Scirocco Rad


 You woundn't happen to know what kind of thread is the factory thermo switch???
Maybe I get a different one from a jap car if the threads match. Right now I am about to buy an all
Aluminum one from a mk3 golf since it uses the same thermo switch. 
I got 8 more hours to pull the trigger on something as I am doing some mayor work on my Corrado next Tuesday. 
:laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

dogger said:


> You get a lot of rust there in Florida.


Thats why he needs to send me the hardware to coat......no polishing but its chinney!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> You woundn't happen to know what kind of thread is the factory thermo switch???
> Maybe I get a different one from a jap car if the threads match. Right now I am about to buy an all
> Aluminum one from a mk3 golf since it uses the same thermo switch.
> I got 8 more hours to pull the trigger on something as I am doing some mayor work on my Corrado next Tuesday.
> :laugh:


I don't know the pitch or size, but I'm sure you can find out thru some research. I wanted the tank fill which left me with very few choices



eurosportgti said:


> Thats why he needs to send me the hardware to coat......no polishing but its chinney!


:laugh: Nice pitch Adam 

We do get a lot of surface rust here, but as most bare steel, add in some moisture and it will rust! :facepalm:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

This car is inspirational to say the least. :thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: Nice pitch Adam
> 
> We do get a lot of surface rust here, but as most bare steel, add in some moisture and it will rust! :facepalm:


I try. For serious tho. Tell Alex I lost his flat bar


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Toffeerado said:


> This car is inspirational to say the least. :thumbup:


:thumbup: Yours sets the bar pretty high :beer:



eurosportgti said:


> I try. For serious tho. Tell Alex I lost his flat bar


:laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup: Yours sets the bar pretty high :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


It flew out my sunroof on the way to drop it off.....IDK doooood!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> It flew out my sunroof on the way to drop it off.....IDK doooood!


Same story I heard :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Same story I heard :laugh:


I was just driving..... Hanging out da roof wavin my Tech 9 screamin MONEY AINT NO THANG and poooooof.....GONE!!!! bases and all!

:laugh::wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> I was just driving..... Hanging out da roof wavin my Tech 9 screamin MONEY AINT NO THANG and poooooof.....GONE!!!! bases and all!
> 
> :laugh::wave:


Werd, happens to the best of us :laugh:


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> No kidding on the hose? I would have sworn it was the OE PS hose, only other hose I would think I used could have possibly been from the coolant bottle???


Must have used a coolant hose. When I bought heater hose it sweated through just like that. Ever since buying the correct hose there's been no seepage. I wish my NAPA had a better staff, they couldn't find/wouldn't believe I needed 3/4" power steering hose.



xtremevdub said:


> Thats pretty awesome, but how do you make them work with the A/C also???
> I am running a FCM from a mk3 And I am yet to figure out how I am gonna run the A/C... but those damn FCM are notorious for dying all the time and I would rather use something easier like your setup. :thumbup:


I'm 99% sure by looking at the Bentley and the wiring that I pulled out that the A/C Relay directly activates the fan low speed when switched on.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> Must have used a coolant hose. When I bought heater hose it sweated through just like that. Ever since buying the correct hose there's been no seepage. I wish my NAPA had a better staff, they couldn't find/wouldn't believe I needed 3/4" power steering hose.
> 
> I'm 99% sure by looking at the Bentley and the wiring that I pulled out that the A/C Relay directly activates the fan low speed when switched on.


I suppose, weird, but could have very well happened. I went to the JY with a fellow Corrado owner, low and behold, there lies a G60, stripped for the most part, but hose in tact! Just need to clean it up.

I understood the same when I was looking at the wiring, what a mess, I'm so glad all that crap is gone!


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

yo yo i know your off the subject but get that bar powder coated its cheap 1000000 dif finished and lasts better than any paint out there :thumbup:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

and does your boy still want that engine??? and when do u plan on coming to get it?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> yo yo i know your off the subject but get that bar powder coated its cheap 1000000 dif finished and lasts better than any paint out there :thumbup:


Just deciding on what color I want, or if I'm going to do something trick, like anodizing 



creedenfuel said:


> and does your boy still want that engine??? and when do u plan on coming to get it?


Ya man, we're still trying to save the 8v in the Scirocco, but it's not looking good. He's got a guy coming to look at both Corrado's as they sit, we should know a definite time after the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

right on....gonna be buying the paint for my 86 gti.....dark metallic brown with flat black powercoated dials on it :thumbup: lmk


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

After more countless hours of research, a couple technical posts and a few PM's with Jeff, I decided to tidy up and connect some wires. I pulled all unused wiring back thru the firewall into the cabin, notice the huge coil of wire taped on my floorboard. I've got the dual Hi/Low speed fans configured, going to run them separately for hi/lo, need another relay or three (one for fans and 2 more for AWIC pump and fan. Launch control, boost and knock has been run to the appropriate locations. Wires in place for the OBDII VR TB, need smaller Jr Amp connectors. A/C idle bump wired & configured. VSS wired and configured, for control to corectly calibrate speedo. Grounded the coolant level sensor harness, no more blinking light in my face!

I also took care of a few little things while I was there. Installed the lower PS hose I sourced from the JY the other day, as well as the plastic bracket the bumper slides on to for the driver side. I also took some time to clean up the bay and touch up some areas. Also pulled the SRI for the final time before she goes back in with a custom VR TB flange welded to it.

Got another package from my vacuum fittings source, the correct SS straight & 90* 3/8" fittings for the brake booster. Realized I needed one more to replace a brass fitting on my dizzy block off plate.

Pick for a kick, I will have more of the harness and relays in the fenderwell soon, with a nice little surprise


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Getting close :thumbup:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Im gonna hide ur bentley


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Getting close :thumbup:


Possibly close to running, but far from done :banghead:



6BangSneezer said:


> Im gonna hide ur bentley


No matter, I have backups stashed


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Possibly close to running, but far from done :banghead:


They are never really "done" anyways....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> They are never really "done" anyways....


Very Vey true, but I need some serious coin for all the go fast goods, started a new job today, we shall see if there is C money to be made there :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Very Vey true, but I need some serious coin for all the go fast goods, started a new job today, we shall see if there is C money to be made there :laugh:


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Ryan pope (Jan 18, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


> hecho en mexico = made in taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hecho en mexico = The Mexican grenade!


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Ryan pope said:


> hecho en mexico = The Mexican grenade!


:laugh:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

lil kano u bought that scirocco from me right?? u ever get that thing running again i know u guys had a prob figuring out the timing????


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

creedenfuel said:


> lil kano u bought that scirocco from me right?? u ever get that thing running again i know u guys had a prob figuring out the timing????


Yeah, it's been sold. New owner has issues getting it running. I haven't been around with getting it sorted but I think it MAY be more than timing. But i'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

must of been something whoever tried to fix it done prob timed it wrong and bent the valves....:thumbdown:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> must of been something whoever tried to fix it done prob timed it wrong and bent the valves....:thumbdown:


Should be a non-interference mota


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Should be a non-interference mota


You know you can still bend valves on one of those if the timing belt breaks when you are at a super high RPM


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> You know you can still bend valves on one of those if the timing belt breaks when you are at a super high RPM


Nice shot 

No breakage of this belt, just a head gasket change...


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

got ya....it kinda odd that changing the head gasket with it running before and now it not...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> got ya....it kinda odd that changing the head gasket with it running before and now it not...


Tell me about it...

Got some good news today, just got off the phone with a gas strut manufacturer and think I should be able to get struts configured that will be optimal for the hood lift kit, although a tad on the pricey side, I can choose both end fittings and gas charge pressure. Sukks that the stainless strut doubles in price :banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Got some good news today, just got off the phone with a gas strut manufacturer and think I should be able to get struts configured that will be optimal for the hood lift kit, although a tad on the pricey side, I can choose both end fittings and gas charge pressure. Sukks that the stainless strut doubles in price :banghead:


Interested to see this...opcorn:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

o hey btw chad there is a huge car show off northlake in wpb sunday im prob goin if u wanna go hit me up


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> o hey btw chad there is a huge car show off northlake in wpb sunday im prob goin if u wanna go hit me up


Working :banghead:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Working :banghead:


this is a good thing my man...:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hubbell said:


> this is a good thing my man...:thumbup:


indeed it is Rick :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Might as well post this here too :wave: 

Took me awhile to get to it, but I decided on cutting my brand spanking new RPM SRI to fit an OBDII VR TB. This is going on a 2.0l 16vt. 

Cut the flange off the manifold yesterday and mocked up the piece of 1x5" flat bar (T6-6061), came to realize it may be impossible to weld under the runner due to the "leg" in the "P" for the throttle cable cradle. So I took it down the street to a local *HIGH END* race shop, got to talking with them and they say it will be damn near impossible to weld the bar stock to the cast aluminum mani due to the small wall thickness on the 2 sides, not including even considering to weld in the aforementioned location. One of them then said "what about bonding?" 

There are some pictures below, feel free to toss comments my way. I don't want to have to scratch the project. 

Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Chad, you wanna run over 20psi of boost, if I was you, I would not even think about bonding... 
I think I'm passing by your house tonight and I will give you ideas.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

We finally have some progress on this build 

I would try hts-2000 to attach it. That **** is incredible, I welded it on my wheel damage and it worked great. Requires about 500-600 degrees to work on thicker aluminum because of rapid heat displacement. Mapp gas might work but usually on only thinner aluminum.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad, you wanna run over 20psi of boost, if I was you, I would not even think about bonding...
> I think I'm passing by your house tonight and I will give you ideas.


opcorn:..........



HavokRuels said:


> We finally have some progress on this build
> 
> I would try hts-2000 to attach it. That **** is incredible, I welded it on my wheel damage and it worked great. Requires about 500-600 degrees to work on thicker aluminum because of rapid heat displacement. Mapp gas might work but usually on only thinner aluminum.


Yes, she needs to run again and this is the only thing holding it up 

I am going to talk to some more folks today about stick welding :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm passing by tonight. The gf is getting out late


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I'm passing by tonight. The gf is getting out late


Werd :beer:

Junkyard run was unsuccessful for me today, but came across a pretty stripped Corrado for a bunch of tidbits my friend needed to complete his (the one I'm respraying) :thumbup:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Werd :beer:
> 
> Junkyard run was unsuccessful for me today, but came across a pretty stripped Corrado for a bunch of tidbits my friend needed to complete his (the one I'm respraying) :thumbup:


My C thanks you 
Never ceases to amaze me how many seals, tabs, clips, and other nonsense that is "Corrado only" and damn near all of em are delicate,nla,a pita to get to/remove :banghead:
All part of the game I suppose :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> My C thanks you
> Never ceases to amaze me how many seals, tabs, clips, and other nonsense that is "Corrado only" and damn near all of em are delicate,nla,a pita to get to/remove :banghead:
> All part of the game I suppose :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Did werk 




























Changed directions on the TB flange and went 1/2", thanks for the advice Shawn. I had one of my guys run a weld on the part of the mani that I cut off and it turned out great, so I cleaned the cast off the edge and let him weld it, was super nice, but decided to smooth the top cast and weld to achieve a more OE look. Shot the TB while I was in there and replaced all hardware with stainless. Should be up and running late next week eace:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^  Simply breathtaking :thumbup:




Sr. Karmann said:


> Did werk
> 
> Should be up and running late next week eace:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^  Simply breathtaking :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks Nik :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Holy mother of god!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Meh it's ok... My VRT's starter has more torque than this motor 

Haha just messing man. For those who have never seen this in person... Pics just don't do justice :thumbup:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sooooooooo pimp chad!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I see some wires need an insulation wrap (plug/coil wires), no?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I see some wires need an insulation wrap (plug/coil wires), no?


Nah, that's for working engines only... :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

This engine looks really good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> For those who have never seen this in person... Pics just don't do justice :thumbup:


very true :beer:



vwflygti said:


> Sooooooooo pimp chad!


Thanks Fred :thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> I see some wires need an insulation wrap (plug/coil wires), no?


Not wrapping anything until I am finished in the bay, moar stuff to add. Tech flex is expensive, unforgiving and a PITA to install, so I gotta get all the harnesses right before they get the love 



xtremevdub said:


> Nah, that's for working engines only... :laugh:


Just need a VR throttle cable now 



Rallye 1.8T said:


> This engine looks really good :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chadwick you do amazing werk!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: and a shot of Bushmills!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Not wrapping anything until I am finished in the bay, moar stuff to add. Tech flex is expensive, unforgiving and a PITA to install, so I gotta get all the harnesses right before they get the love


Gotcha


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbup:looking good brotha


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great:thumbup: like a piece of art


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks real nice Chad. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Choppa6 said:


> Chadwick you do amazing werk!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: and a shot of Bushmills!





g60301 said:


> :thumbup:looking good brotha





Tk2g60 said:


> Looks great:thumbup: like a piece of art





sdezego said:


> Looks real nice Chad. Glad it worked out.


Thanks guys :beer:

Shawn, I do appreciate your help thru this nerve racking process! :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Looking good Chad, glad to hear your so close to getting her running again. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Looking good Chad, glad to hear your so close to getting her running again. :beer:


Thanks Nelson :beer:

Did more work on it today, I sourced a VR throttle cable from the JY and fabbed up a bracket for the TB cable cradle. Everything is hooked up and working mechanically, just need some hose (no pun), wire in the harness for the TPS & IAC, tweak the software and see what happens


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nelson :beer:
> 
> Did more work on it today, I sourced a VR throttle cable from the JY and fabbed up a bracket for the TB cable cradle. Everything is hooked up and working mechanically, just need some hose (no pun), wire in the harness for the TPS & IAC, tweak the software and see what happens


Sweet man will be nice to have her running again. I want to get some stuff done on mine but everything is so freaking expensive. :banghead: Oh btw are still going to go with tekflex as stated earlier for the coilpack harness or have you looked in the OEM loom on the the TSI motor? Just shooting an idea, but that tekflex is some pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

MasterNele03 said:


> ..or have you looked in the OEM loom on the the TSI motor? Just shooting an idea, but that tekflex is some pretty sweet stuff.


Would not allow for the coils to be installed on an angle as they are. I do personally have that FSI shroud though as my coils are straight


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

That engine bay looks spectacular Chad! So clean......almost like its never been driven:laugh:

JK looks great!!!!!


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Ahh your right I forgot he has them angled. What about the TT-RS? you'd have to modify it to end at the fourth coil and not the fifth, but it think that easy if I remember the harness correctly.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> That engine bay looks spectacular Chad! So clean......almost like its never been driven:laugh:
> 
> JK looks great!!!!!


:laugh: Thanks Kevin :beer:



MasterNele03 said:


> Ahh your right I forgot he has them angled. What about the TT-RS? you'd have to modify it to end at the fourth coil and not the fifth, but it think that easy if I remember the harness correctly.


What, "my" harness isn't good enough for you? :screwy:............


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> What, "my" harness isn't good enough for you? :screwy:............


Maybe...





















j/k

just throwing out ideas. I did compliment the tekflex geez so hard to impress this guy ^^







:laugh:

j/k


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Maybe...
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


:laugh:

I didn't run a plug for a separate harness, one less connection  I will however protect the COP wiring from heat the best I possibly can :beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I didn't run a plug for a separate harness, one less connection  I will however protect the COP wiring from heat the best I possibly can :beer:


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## freshmen (Apr 27, 2012)

thats sexy but i would have polished the valve cover instead of painting it black.. but good ****


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

freshmen said:


> thats sexy but i would have polished the valve cover instead of painting it black.. but good ****


Chad doesn't like bling 


_Only thing I would do different (not that I have the skills to do any of Chad's amazing work) is colour-match the intake (like he did with the fr.upper strut brace)_ :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I would have polished the oil filter :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

freshmen said:


> thats sexy but i would have polished the valve cover instead of painting it black.. but good ****


Polish is too much upkeep for a "driver" 

Thanks for the props :beer:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Chad doesn't like bling
> 
> 
> _Only thing I would do different (not that I have the skills to do any of Chad's amazing work) is colour-match the intake (like he did with the fr.upper *& rear* strut brace)_ :thumbup:


:laugh: 

would have looked good too, but didn't have any LP7Z laying around 



HavokRuels said:


> I would have polished the oil filter :laugh::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Polish is too much upkeep for a "driver"


Wait, you're actually gonna "drive" it when its done? :sly: :screwy:.................




Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> would have looked good too, but didn't have any LP7Z laying around


Buy some!!! (when you're done with the other more important stuff)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Wait, you're actually gonna "drive" it when its done? :sly: :screwy:.................
> 
> Buy some!!! (when you're done with the other more important stuff)


I am gonna beat the crap out of this car when it's done, mostly on the track tho 

I've got some different ideas on the bay for future items, "some bling"


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I've got some different ideas on the bay for future items, "some bling"


Spoiler alert he's gonna hot-glue pink rhinestones everywhere to color match his belly button piercing :screwy::facepalm:............


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I am gonna beat the crap out of this car when it's done, mostly on the track tho
> 
> I've got some different ideas on the bay for future items, "some bling"


I would like to see that ^^ :thumbup:



6BangSneezer said:


> Spoiler alert he's gonna hot-glue pink rhinestones everywhere to color match his belly button piercing :screwy::facepalm:............


He has one of those??


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> Spoiler alert he's gonna hot-glue pink rhinestones everywhere to color match his belly button piercing :screwy::facepalm:............


Damn dood, why you have to let the cat out of the bag so soon, no pun :laugh:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

MasterNele03 said:


> He has one of those??


That's what he tells me! And he tells me it's scented .....:laugh:

Sorry Chad, no more cats getting out of any bags ever again :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

6BangSneezer said:


> That's what he tells me! And he tells me it's scented .....:laugh:
> 
> Sorry Chad, no more cats getting out of any bags ever again :laugh:


Microwaves in cars, scented rhinestone piercings :facepalm: 

What's next? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Yea the microwave was before my time so not sure what that was about...
Maybe he likes steamy hotpockets while taking corners on 3 wheels


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

6BangSneezer said:


> Yea the microwave was before my time so not sure what that was about...
> Maybe he likes steamy hotpockets while taking corners on 3 wheels


Or he was homeless but still had his corrado :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

6BangSneezer said:


> Sorry Chad, no more cats getting out of any bags ever again :laugh:


Cat...bag...never getting out. Bahaha. 



Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

As the thread took yet another quick left turn :facepalm:............:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> As the thread took yet another quick left turn :facepalm:............:laugh:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> As the thread took yet another quick left turn :facepalm:............:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Did werk



Looks amazing!!! Its come a looooong from the wrinkle black.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks amazing!!! Its come a looooong from the wrinkle black.


 Thanks Mflat :beer:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Does any of this crap go into the fuse block aswell? I wanna rip my activ crap out aswell. Was it a pain in the ass to remove? Did you remove the cluster in the process?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

g60301 said:


> Does any of this crap go into the fuse block aswell? I wanna rip my activ crap out aswell. Was it a pain in the ass to remove? Did you remove the cluster in the process?


 Nope :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

get that thing done because your wife is waiting :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

LMAO :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> get that thing done because your wife is waiting :laugh:


 She gave me til February, but I didn't tell her which one, shhhh...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

this motor is just full on non sense.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Toffeerado said:


> this motor is just full on non sense.


 Thanks man, and still don't have the "fun" stuff in yet  

Good news, I started a "real" job yesterday which seems to be promising so far. I still have a ton of stuff that I need to take care of before the C gets any monetary attention, but hoping all goes well, should see some much needed :heart: after a bit :snowcool:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Chad, I just scoured through your thread but came up short on what you used to paint your VC? Looks textured.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Chad, I just scoured through your thread but came up short on what you used to paint your VC? Looks textured.
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 SEM Rat Rod Black, single stage 2 part kit, I will not use it again. It's probably just the cast marks that give it the textured appearance. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Nor will I use it, thanks for the honesty!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Doo werk!


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> get that thing done because your wife is waiting :laugh:


 Pfff...if that was Chad's wife. I would be over there everyday!! Hummana hummana!


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Nor will I use it, thanks for the honesty!
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 Got some new top secret stuff in the works on my roomie's MKII GLI, I will let you know if it works out. Had the opportunity to use some of this product (not the same as what's planned for the motor, but same manufacturer), excellent results so far. I will keep you in the loop :thumbup: 



lil_kano said:


> Doo werk!


 If only you knew, oh wait, you already do  

Why you gotta diss the wifey? :screwy:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

lil_kano said:


> Pfff...if that was Chad's wife. I would be over there everyday!! Hummana hummana!
> .


 If that was Chads wife, This thread would have been called "The 40 year bay" and by know the only thing done to the car would have been an oil change at the local Jiffy Lube. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Why you gotta diss the wifey? :screwy:


 because he is jealous :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

xtremevdub said:


> If that was Chads wife, This thread would have been called "The 40 year bay" and by know the only thing done to the car would have been an oil change at the local Jiffy Lube. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Nah he would just pass her around the crew whilst doin werk. Them Florida boys been picking up the slack for the rest of the east coast lately. :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> because he is jealous :laugh:


 Heck yeah I am! Where do I get me one of those??!? 

What's up by the way Cris?! Long tile no talk. 


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> Heck yeah I am! Where do I get me one of those??!?
> 
> What's up by the way Cris?! Long tile no talk.
> 
> ...


 nothing nichts


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> If that was Chads wife, This thread would have been called "The 40 year bay" and by know the only thing done to the car would have been an oil change at the local Jiffy Lube. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 $hit, she does my oil changes, well like one in the past year :facepalm: 



crisvr6 said:


> because he is jealous :laugh:


  



HavokRuels said:


> Nah he would just pass her around the crew whilst doin werk. Them Florida boys been picking up the slack for the rest of the east coast lately. :laugh:


 Is that the reason you are moving to PSL? :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Hells yes!!!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

finished ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> finished ? :laugh:


 for now :laugh: 

Actually planning to do some work this weekend if the guy "cough" xtremevlow "cough" would bring back my throttle cable I let him borrow in an emergency. He showed up to my house with a bail of wire wrapped around a screwdriver :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> for now :laugh:
> 
> Actually planning to do some work this weekend if the guy "cough" xtremeslow "cough" would bring back my throttle cable I let him borrow in an emergency. He showed up to my house with a bail of wire wrapped around a screwdriver :laugh:


 take your 2 car and get your stuff back :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> take your 2 car and get your stuff back :laugh:


 Sold the Corolla  

Plus he is bringing me a brand spanking new VR throttle cable :snowcool:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Ha. I have that new throttle cable on my trunk for 2 weeks now. Chad I'm gonna be on the warehouse late at night on Friday if you can pass by to get it. Then on Monday again. 
And then by Monday I should have the new daily done so I can do deliveries better.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Ha. I have that new throttle cable on my trunk for 2 weeks now. Chad I'm gonna be on the warehouse late at night on Friday if you can pass by to get it. Then on Monday again.
> And then by Monday I should have the new daily done so I can do deliveries better.


 :laugh: 

Not Friday night man, we're going to be balls deep in wetsanding for the final time on Jay's bay, hoping to shoot it early Saturday am. 

Did you end up meeting up with Hubbell?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Build is looking good. Any new progress? Whatsup with the silver car you were working on? "6bangsneezer's" 

Keep up the good work. Heres some Corona's for you :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 

Oh BTW, you ever try Modelo Cerveza? Might not be a good idea, it might convert you over from the Coronas.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

So Chad, are you even driving the Corrado yet? At this rate I'll have my new one up and running before you! 

And go check out M & L EFI Performance on Facebook.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> Build is looking good. Any new progress? Whatsup with the silver car you were working on? "6bangsneezer's"
> 
> Keep up the good work. Heres some Corona's for you :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Oh BTW, you ever try Modelo Cerveza? Might not be a good idea, it might convert you over from the Coronas.


 Alex's car still needs the bumpers shot, wetsanded and a good buff, wifey won't let him spend a dime :facepalm: 

Thanks for the Corona's and I am sad to say, I have been losing taste for it, on to bigger and better things, on a Magic Hat kick ATM :beer: 

I have tried Modelo, good beer :thumbup: 



Prof315 said:


> So Chad, are you even driving the Corrado yet? At this rate I'll have my new one up and running before you!
> 
> And go check out M & L EFI Performance on Facebook.


 I am far from done Jeff, $$ and time are not on my side right now :banghead: 

I will go check the FB now :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I am far from done


 still 4 days (years) needed :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> still 4 days (years) needed :laugh:


 sure, why not :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and not driving in that time ? wtf :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and not driving in that time ? wtf :laugh:


 nope, life is good


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I have tried Modelo, good beer :thumbup:


 This might sound funny, but get the cans not the bottles. They taste better and none of that silly gold foil to get stuck in yo teefs. Unless you like dem kinda tings, yo! 

THUG LIFE YO!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> This might sound funny, but get the cans not the bottles. They taste better and none of that silly gold foil to get stuck in yo teefs. Unless you like dem kinda tings, yo!


 Dammit Kev, img no worky :banghead:............:laugh: 

That's actually how I used to drink them, they were like 2 bukks at this ocean front place I used to frequent back up in Jax Beach :thumbup::thumbup:..........................:laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

pic is fixed, first pic was better but it had the word "pus$y" in the url, vortex blocked it


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> pic is fixed, first pic was better but it had the word "pus$y" in the url, vortex blocked it


 :laugh: mad foilz yo! :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Alex's car still needs the bumpers shot, wetsanded and a good buff, wifey won't let him spend a dime :facepalm:...


 ^^This sounds awfuly familiar....:banghead:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

:facepalm: Yea if she only knew how much got dropped on the cars(so far :laugh but yea we are looking for a house so needed to take a break. On the other hand I did get the green light for a brand new truck aka VW parts transporter :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got some work done on the C today, took me quite awhile to get re-acquainted with the MS wiring, but needless to say, the IAC, TPS and IAT are all wired up. 

I had to make a mod to the V3.0 Main Board and add a couple components for the idle valve to work in PWM, while I was pulling the MS3X board off, I bent a pin, tried to straighten it and broke :banghead: I have some left over pins, but they are not gold, so I'm going to hold out until I can find one, or use Jay's board. I'm on a mission to have this thing back up and running, it has been WAY too long. 

I didn't bother taking any pics, cause it was a mess of wiring chit and I didn't finish everything, moar to come ic: 

I couldn't remember if I hooked up my fan relays to MS, but will be going back at it soon :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice!!! get that damn C on the road again.. :thumbup: 
I am gonna start work on mine soon.. I think I am gonna take a week off work this month and is on!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Nice!!! get that damn C on the road again.. :thumbup:
> I am gonna start work on mine soon.. I think I am gonna take a week off work this month and is on!


 Ya man, for sure, I wanna take her out for a little b-day cruz


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

ghey


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...I'm on a mission to have this thing back up and running, it has been WAY too long....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> ghey


 The ghey'est :wave: 



RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

What an amazing evolution. I still don't understand where you hid all the wires, hoses, etc  

-e


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheRealEddie said:


> What an amazing evolution. I still don't understand where you hid all the wires, hoses, etc
> 
> -e


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy b-day Mr.Skuttle  

:thumbup: & :beer: x6


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Happy Bday!!! I am going to PR for a few days to celebrate for you!!! :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Did werk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 May19. Really Chad! Slacker! :laugh:
Happy Belated :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> May19. Really Chad! Slacker! :laugh:
> Happy Belated :beer:


:laugh:

Thanks Fred :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Safety first??? :laugh:










Got the roll bar today for the fee of removing it from the PO's car, came with some 4 point harnesses, cant wait to get it painted and installed 

And while working on Hector's car, some b!tch across the street was being careless and backed into my car, just glad I don't need metal work, I must say, bumper to bumper, the Corrado won


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

I think we talked about this before Chad, but how are you going to vent the head?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> I think we talked about this before Chad, but how are you going to vent the head?


It's already vented, not by much and unsure if it will work properly when I am under boost. I have a vent in the dizzy block off plate which drains straight to the block breather. Didn't you have something in the works?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> And while working on Hector's car, some b!tch across the street was being careless and backed into my car, just glad I don't need metal work, I must say, bumper to bumper, the Corrado won


time to shave the bumper


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> time to shave the bumper


:facepalm:.............:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

sure because the whole needs to re done:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Safety first??? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^  :thumbup: 
Jealous....




Sr. Karmann said:


> And while working on Hector's car, some b!tch across the street was being careless and backed into my car, just glad I don't need metal work, I must say, bumper to bumper, the Corrado won


^^ Bummer dude 
...but looks like not too big damage - plus you're good with bodywork/paint lately so perhaps an easy fix for ya


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Bummer dude
> ...but looks like not too big damage - plus you're good with bodywork/paint lately so perhaps an easy fix for ya


Not bad at all, just needs a respray, going to leave this one to the professionals for a spot on colormatch :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Not bad at all, just needs a respray, going to leave this one to the professionals for a spot on colormatch :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Small update:

Got my pin header from digikey yeserday and repaired the MS3 daughterboard and soldered in some components to use the idle valve on the new VR TB, should be ready to rock.

Installed my Spoonfed gauge faces and HVAC panel, although the outer housing on the panel had a broken tab, needs to be replaced. Trying to find a LED solution for the rest of the cluster and a rest pin solution for the needles before it gets put in, also going to need a calibration 

Bumper & Spoonfed FG wing (Thanks Ray!!!) went to paint along with the roll bar to the powdercoaters.

ic:'s soon


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Waiting on pics, curious how that HVAC panel turns out. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Small update:
> 
> Got my pin header from digikey yeserday and repaired the MS3 daughterboard and soldered in some components to use the idle valve on the new VR TB, should be ready to rock.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Waiting on pics, curious how that HVAC panel turns out. :thumbup:


Looks like this :thumbup:












RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


No isht, finally got some spoonfed goodies to go on :thumbup::thumbup:

Spent a little more time on it today.

Trimmed out the extra material on the throttle cable bracket, painted it, also took all the vac ports off of the mani, touched it up and threadlocked everything back on it. Torqued to the head, got the TB on as well, won't be long now, a couple wires and the fuel rail. :snowcool:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Chad's getting into the holiday spirit! Halloween in the bay! 




















Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

lil_kano said:


> Chad's getting into the holiday spirit! Halloween in the bay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I noticed the same **** on my TB when I changed my plugs. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Chad's getting into the holiday spirit! Halloween in the bay!
> [/IMG]


Spooky :laugh:


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

Is that a vent tube that you have tapped into the distributor block off?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

kjperry said:


> Is that a vent tube that you have tapped into the distributor block off?


yup :thumbup:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Looks like this :thumbup:


I like the white and blue, but idk if the blue is going to match anything else in the car can't remember



lil_kano said:


> Chad's getting into the holiday spirit! Halloween in the bay!


nah he's just keeping the misquitos out for when he's doing werk. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> I like the white and blue, but idk if the blue is going to match anything else in the car can't remember
> 
> 
> nah he's just keeping the misquitos out for when he's doing werk. :laugh:


got the white and custom illuminated gauge panels to match 

Still mosquitos :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

She runs umpkin:

Got the rest of the wiring done up today and turned out the TPS wiring was either reversed from the diagram I was using or reversed somehow in the TB electronics. 

There is some tuning I need to do, I have a misfire, but I should be able to get those sorted soon.

I'd take some pics, but don't wanna brag too hard about my quick little trick ass wirenut connections :laugh:

Pics and a vid tomorrow


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I'd take some pics, but don't wanna brag too hard about my quick little trick ass wirenut connections :laugh:


:laugh: tis the thruff. I seen it! 


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> She runs umpkin:


Video now or ...:bs: ...........................:laugh: 
J/K, congrats Chad :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Video now or ...:bs: ...........................:laugh:
> J/K, congrats Chad :thumbup: :beer:


:wave:.............:laugh:

I will, as soon as I tidy up the TB electrical and figure out the misfire, I hope it's not a ishty 1.8t coilpack :facepalm:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :wave:.............:laugh:
> 
> I will, as soon as I tidy up the TB electrical and figure out the misfire, I hope it's not a ishty 1.8t coilpack :facepalm:


But you used 2.0t coils 

Make sure that coil harness has a Good ground to the Motor. Factory was to the top of the valve/cam cover, but there was no paint or powdercoating to prevent a good grnd.

Definitely firing the coils in the correct order? MS3 Sequential software settings can be tricky depending on how you wired them (and the injectors) up.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> But you used 2.0t coils
> 
> Make sure that coil harness has a Good ground to the Motor. Factory was to the top of the valve/cam cover, but there was no paint or powdercoating to prevent a good grnd.
> 
> Definitely firing the coils in the correct order? MS3 Sequential software settings can be tricky depending on how you wired them (and the injectors) up.


I didn't 










Supposed to be one of the last revs...

Coils have a great ground to the head, with bare metal and di-electric grease. I had it running fine with this configuration before, going to check a few things, last I recall, I was having an intermittent issue with the miss. I am off into some wiring right now, but intend to pull my plugs this evening for closer inspection. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

ahh, gotcha. Dunno why I thought you went with the 2.0ts. Anyway, sounds like it is not the coils then.. Carry on


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> ahh, gotcha. Dunno why I thought you went with the 2.0ts. Anyway, sounds like it is not the coils then.. Carry on


:thumbup::thumbup:

I tried the FSI coils and IIRC, they were too long for the application. I have no idea where the miss is coming from, going to pull the plugs today for further inspection.

I got into the fan control wiring yesterday, but ran outta light, should have them hooked up to run independently later this afternoon.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Pics and a vid tomorrow


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

cool, looking forward to seeing her run!:beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Until you dont do a Burn out in the parking lot, I dont believe the hype... :vampire:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


:sly:............:laugh:



1SlowSLC said:


> cool, looking forward to seeing her run!:beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:



xtremevdub said:


> Until you dont do a Burn out in the parking lot, I dont believe the hype... :vampire:


ha, like I would ever be that hard on my trans, plus we all know she is slow, for now umpkin:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Just go back to waste spark and call it a day. Ill give you an 034 coil pack, mount, and wires. :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :sly:............:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I'll do it for you. I guarantee you it will burn some tires or your money back!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

How's the panel bond in the bay holding up? :laugh:

Nice score with the roll bar. Autopower?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Ok. I'll do it for you. I guarantee you it will burn some tires or your money back!!!! :thumbup:


Not in my car :sly:



TheBurninator said:


> How's the panel bond in the bay holding up? :laugh:
> 
> Nice score with the roll bar. Autopower?


:laugh: Very well, just did the same think on my roomie's MKII GLI, shot the final coat yesterday, looks killer!

And ya on both for the roll bar :thumbup::thumbup:..........:beer:

Progress note; just finished up the wiring for the fans and the relay harness turned out pretty badass, even tho I have the polarity switched :banghead: They are both running independently on MS 

I soldered up the IAC wiring and am trying to figure how to tune the idle valve, waiting for my laptop to charge so I can have a little tuning session. Speaking of which, pulled my plugs and they were BLACK, 2 were wet, definitely not starving for fuel...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

So it is actually holding up well? Like no cracks?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> So it is actually holding up well? Like no cracks?


None whatsoever :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't worry about the idle valve (and absolutely not closed loop) until you have the car tuned and Timing map finalized or you will waste time fighting an endless battle. Idle valve should be the very last thing to worry about IMO.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Don't worry about the idle valve (and absolutely not closed loop) until you have the car tuned and Timing map finalized or you will waste time fighting an endless battle. Idle valve should be the very last thing to worry about IMO.


Ya man, for sue, read that the idle needed to be well stabilized before I configured it for closed loop. I will take your suggestion about tuning for idle first without IAC. Tried tuning til about midnight, turning some other variables off, ran smooth, then ran like crap, all in the process, I suppose. Gonna put some fresh fuel in it today and go for another round.

My fans played a little havoc yesterday, as the main fan works well with fan control, but the secondary fan was having issues on output port control. Not sure what to set as the hysteresis value? Tried a couple different vales, had it working before set to 5, but had the coolant value set to 75, just for testing. It was a little weird too, that it kicked on at one point, but was running VERY slow, was too late to pull out the voltmeter and start getting back on that.

Also lost coolant (water & water wetter) as the night progressed, had 2 rubber block off caps fail.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

opcorn: I have nothing to comment on, except it is all looking pretty awesome. Got my popcorn though, waiting for vidz. 
:laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Just go back to waste spark and call it a day. Ill give you an 034 coil pack, mount, and wires. :laugh:


Actually Chad what you need to do is what I recommended to begin with.... 4 GM LS truck coils and a set of 16V wires. Not as pretty to be sure but I'll take bullet proof reliability over pretty any day of the week. Maybe that's why my car is running, tagged and daily driven and yours isn't


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> opcorn: I have nothing to comment on, except it is all looking pretty awesome. Got my popcorn though, waiting for vidz.
> :laugh:


Thanks Will, I am going to do some tuning and NECESSARY detailing today, hopefullyt a vid up later :thumbup:



Prof315 said:


> Actually Chad what you need to do is what I recommended to begin with.... 4 GM LS truck coils and a set of 16V wires. Not as pretty to be sure but I'll take bullet proof reliability over pretty any day of the week. Maybe that's why my car is running, tagged and daily driven and yours isn't


I hear ya man, function over form, I don't think the issue lies within the coils, but rather my current tune, gonna give it another go here in a few :thumbup:

p.s., my car is tagged, for 2010, but still tagged :laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Email me a copy of the msq and I'll take a look this weekend. And if it continues to give you grief I could possibly be convinced to make a housecall.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Email me a copy of the msq and I'll take a look this weekend. And if it continues to give you grief I could possibly be convinced to make a housecall.


Will do and ya, a house call may be necessary, if even to just have a few beers and kick it for a bit, anytime you need a little vacation  

Got into it a little more today, turned off the idle control and drive it around the block for a bit with autotune, modified the fuel map tremendously. Had to cut it short to prevent overheating, the freakin fans didn't come on at all, put her back up in the air and now I'm not getting acc power from where I originally tied the relay triggers in :banghead: 

Waiting for the sun to drop a tad and back at it


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Email me a copy of the msq and I'll take a look this weekend. And if it continues to give you grief I could possibly be convinced to make a housecall.


Emailed :thumbup::thumbup:

Also included this if anyone else has any input on it

I am still battling this freaking ouput port control, even with 16v across the + side of the relay, I still get less than 12v on the -, using either Inj E or F, only on ouput port control. For the fan control, I can use either pin for fan power and both work fine. I also noticed that my Inj 1 & 2 are grounded all the time, tried to configure Inj 1 on ouput port control and it did nothing, power cycled several times. I have both 12v +'s coming from A7 on the fuseblock, it is a power limiting circuit, but only while cranking. I even touched the Inj E & F's leads together and both fans kicked on. I'm wondering if I need to make an adjustment to my main board to accomplish this feat, I should have taken pics while I had it apart last week...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a little more involved in tuning today with Jeff, thanks for coming down man :beer:

This morning I got the fans running as they should, turns out there is an issue using the spare injector drivers for a constant load... Once Jeff arrived, we got the idle situated, rechecked and modified some settings, verified the timing and loaded the latest firmware, I still need to calibrate my O2, do some more tuning on my fuel map and she should be set to go, (for now) umpkin:

After Jeff left, I had plenty of daylight left to clean up all the wiring and mount my fuseblock back in place. I tried to take a video the night before last, but it was a little too dark. I will definitely update with many pics and vid tomorrow :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I will definitely update with many pics and vid tomorrow :beer:


Awesome news. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Awesome news. Looking forward to this.


:thumbup::thumbup:.........ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic: :video: umpkin:

Pics show all recent work, Spoonfed Gauges & HVAC Panel, reversed LCD's, G60 SRI w/VR OBDII TB & Neuspeed Exhaust Tip I polished yesterday. I removed my gauge trim rings to show more of the gauges, I haven't had a chance to illuminate any of it yet, as I have to pull the cluster to replace the polarized LCD films that I couldn't get the glue off of and still need figure out a LED solution.
































































Small vid clip, used the one I took from my phone cause the one taken with my camera had HORRIBLE sound quality, this one isn't great either, but as promised... 






edit: The rotating rattle, screechy sound is coming from my PS pump, needs to be replaced or ditched ASAP!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and now go drive :laugh:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Holy ish that's clean :thumbup: Impressive werk!


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

motor looks great :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

****ing awesome!!!! :beer:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and now go drive :laugh:


No bumper, won't pass MOT :laugh:



cata said:


> Holy ish that's clean :thumbup: Impressive werk!





pileofredparts said:


> motor looks great :thumbup:





HavokRuels said:


> ****ing awesome!!!! :beer:


Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet Jesus Chad!!! 
That bay is a work of art!!! My hat's off to you buddy :thumbup:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Clean up, isle 4. 
"Cause I jizzed in my pants"


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Sweet Jesus Chad!!!
> That bay is a work of art!!! My hat's off to you buddy :thumbup:


Thanks Nik! :beer:



vwflygti said:


> Clean up, isle 4.
> "Cause I jizzed in my pants"


:laugh:.........:beer:

Cleaned a bunch of the crap going back on it, trim panels, wheel liner, ductwork, lighting, electrical.........ic: I still need to shoot some black on several items.

Also a couple shots of underside of my dash after all the random wire hacking :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Almost all of the parts above went on today, with the exception of the PS sun visor and AC line, they both need paint. I installed the 12v power outlet in the glove box and I must say is pretty effin trick, had to lengthen the harness tho...

I pulled my O2 sensor to calibrate in free air and tuned some more, definitely needed it. I'd have to say, she is running like a champ, just need some free road tuning now :vampire:

List of what went on:
Kamei spoiler
Both brake ducts
G60 intercooler duct, going to be locating my external oil cooler to that location, need new core
PS fender liner
2 exhaust hangers
Tidied up wiring up front as well as some di-electric grease in connectors
Driver and passenger under dash panels, didn't cut for my tuning cable (yet), fits tho, just tight
DS kick panel
Power outlet in glove box
DS trim triangle
E-Brake triangle
Upper rear hatch trim
Trunk light

Car is pretty much done for now, needs a few things, but will have another tech day when I get my bumper, roll bar and Spoonfed spoiler back from the bodyshop.

Thanks to all that have helped make this happen :beer:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

really looking great buddy! 

ru planning to get this to fixxfest? i have a ticket for thanksgiving day down there but im also still thinking about fixxfest prior to that....

either way, i want to go for a ride.:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hubbell said:


> really looking great buddy!
> 
> ru planning to get this to fixxfest? i have a ticket for thanksgiving day down there but im also still thinking about fixxfest prior to that....
> 
> either way, i want to go for a ride.:thumbup:


Thanks Rick :beer:

I am most likely going to FIXX, but the C probably won't make it, no insurance or current registration, although I may be able to borrow a tag to swap on there


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

very nice work chad!!!:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

IMWALKIN said:


> very nice work chad!!!:beer:


Thanks Mike :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looking very nice Chad. That fuel rail is very clean. 

What's up with that wire nut near your fused box?:facepalm:


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> What's up with that wire nut near your fused box?:facepalm:


I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Looking very nice Chad. That fuel rail is very clean.
> 
> What's up with that wire nut near your fused box?:facepalm:





edocdog said:


> I thought the same exact thing.


OEM plus? :laugh:

Thanks for pointing it out, from the PO, keep forgetting about it :facepalm:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> OEM plus? :laugh:


:laugh:

But seriously..... That is the ****ing cleanest fuse block ever. You should have been overseeing operations at the karmann plant when they were building these cars, granted they would have taken years to finish but they would have been proper. :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Rick :beer:
> 
> I am most likely going to FIXX, but the C probably won't make it, no insurance or current registration, although I may be able to borrow a tag to swap on there


my kind of guy!:beer:i owe you and andrew some....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> :laugh:
> 
> But seriously..... That is the ****ing cleanest fuse block ever. You should have been overseeing operations at the karmann plant when they were building these cars, granted they would have taken years to finish but they would have been proper. :laugh:


:laugh:

Thanks, I tried to clean up and re-route where necessary, good thing was not too much hacking on mine, only the auto-manual swap from the PO, but the factory stuff was definitely a spaghetti dish.




hubbell said:


> my kind of guy!:beer:i owe you and andrew some....


Werd :beer:


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

chad..excuse me if you already answered this but do you do your own powercoating? I'm thinking of learning...what you did to that intake and valve cover is the bee's knees...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

IMWALKIN said:


> chad..excuse me if you already answered this but do you do your own powercoating? I'm thinking of learning...what you did to that intake and valve cover is the bee's knees...


It's all smoke & mirrors :laugh:

Thanks man, I do not powdercoat, all of what's in there that is black was painted with SEM 2 part Rat Rod Black and most of the silver was shot with VHT rattlecan "aluminum" either flame proof or caliper paint. I wish I would have been able to powder all of this. Contact eurosportgti (Adam) on here, he may be able to shed some light for ya :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

IMWALKIN said:


> chad..excuse me if you already answered this but do you do your own powercoating? I'm thinking of learning...what you did to that intake and valve cover is the bee's knees...


I use the eastwood kit + a toaster oven and have had great results.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I use the eastwood kit + a toaster oven and have had great results.


For what, crank pulleys? :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> For what, crank pulleys? :laugh:


Transmission bolts


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I just do miscellaneous brackets. I have done the ones on the valve cover, the shift bracket on the 02m, motor mounts, hood latch... hitch for my brothers land cruiser. I am limited by the size of my oven but I should soon have access to an industrial oven so I can do bigger pieces.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Need to find someone remodeling their kitchen


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Transmission bolts


:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got my bumper and wing back and let me tell you, the paint is spot on 

I got my stuff done at a VERY reputable restoration shop and it is all complete garbage, not to mention isht took a month... What to do now??? :banghead:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got my bumper and wing back and let me tell you, the paint is spot on
> 
> I got my stuff done at a VERY reputable restoration shop and it is all complete garbage, not to mention isht took a month... What to do now??? :banghead:


Wow that looks like crap even from here. Did they not know how to match the paint??


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Isn't that a factory code?? WTF? maybe their mixing machine was running out of a color...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Wow that looks like crap even from here. Did they not know how to match the paint??


We certainly thought so. After speaking with Jay, there has been some hold up at the powdercoaters as well, so I contacted the insurance company to put a stop payment on the check to the bodyshop, we will find another coater and the car will go back to the guy who originally shot it in Deerfield. This guy has been lying to us, basically blowing smoke up our asses for a month now, they didn't even issue the insurance estimate until yesterday...

For all in Ft. Lauderdale, do not use Fabulous Restorations!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Isn't that a factory code?? WTF? maybe their mixing machine was running out of a color...



Yup


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Should have painted it yourself and pocketed the money. Not like you can't paint. That's what I did when my car got hit.

Nice wing!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Man, that looks terrible


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Time to sell that bucket. :laugh:


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> What to do now???


go to sean and let it repaint :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Well if they did the body work, a quick light sand job and paint should make it better. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Should have painted it yourself and pocketed the money. Not like you can't paint. That's what I did when my car got hit.
> 
> Nice wing!


Ya man, I hear ya, but I actually did it this way just because of this and matching metallics, I didn't want the responsibility, guess either way, I paid for it in the long run :banghead:

You like my wing? :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Man, that looks terrible


yup :facepalm:



lil_kano said:


> Time to sell that bucket. :laugh:


$50 e-check? :sly:



crisvr6 said:


> go to sean and let it repaint :laugh:


:screwy:.........:laugh:



xtremevdub said:


> Well if they did the body work, a quick light sand job and paint should make it better. :thumbup:


Oh ya, they did some bodywork alright, the rear where it got hit, they almost sanded down the accent line and the wing looks like the Atlantic on a windy day :banghead:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :screwy:.........:laugh:


what ? its time for a other paint :laugh: 

did you pay that ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> what ? its time for a other paint :laugh:
> 
> did you pay that ?


:laugh: for the third time in 5 years? :laugh:

Kinda, the insurance agent of the chick that hit my car is paying for it


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> $50 e-check? :sly:


I dunno...that's a little north of what NADA and Kelly blue book has them listed for. And that's at "perfect condition"


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

This is one of my favorite corrados easily, I cant say that enough haha :thumbup:.
The filter looks kinda strange just sitting like that though, maybe an "L" pipe toward the fire wall so the filter is sitting beside the head kinda but then you're getting heat from the head :banghead: . That just my thoughts.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> I dunno...that's a little north of what NADA and Kelly blue book has them listed for. And that's at "perfect condition"
> 
> 
> Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


$49? :screwy:



Toffeerado said:


> This is one of my favorite corrados easily, I cant say that enough haha :thumbup:.
> The filter looks kinda strange just sitting like that though, maybe an "L" pipe toward the fire wall so the filter is sitting beside the head kinda but then you're getting heat from the head :banghead: . That just my thoughts.


Thanks man :beer:

The filter was just a quick solution until my AWIC goes in  Next run, I will pay a little more attention to my IAT's and if it is significantly high, I may run it a little differently :thumbup:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Chad!! Mine's still for sale if you need a spare! 

-jared


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

pej said:


> Hi Chad!! Mine's still for sale if you need a spare!
> 
> -jared


:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh: for the third time in 5 years? :laugh:
> 
> Kinda, the insurance agent of the chick that hit my car is paying for it


every year a repaint :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> every year a repaint :laugh:


.............:laugh:

Looking back, I've only had the car 4 years this November...:facepalm:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> .............:laugh:
> 
> Looking back, I've only had the car 4 years this November...:facepalm:


and 4years to build it like this and still not done:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> and 4years to build it like this and still not done:laugh::laugh:


The Corrado is never done hehe :laugh:, seriously though I think if you have a car that you really enjoy, it will in fact never be done there's always something that you are going to have to do, want or need to do to it. 

Sux about the bumper Chad, but I'm sure you get it situated, you always do. Oh BTW what happen to your LED tails? Did I miss that somewhere in this thread?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and 4years to build it like this and still not done:laugh::laugh:


Too busy building other people's isht boxes ...........:laugh:

Build it, blow it up, tear it out, rinse and repeat 



MasterNele03 said:


> The Corrado is never done hehe :laugh:, seriously though I think if you have a car that you really enjoy, it will in fact never be done there's always something that you are going to have to do, want or need to do to it.
> 
> Sux about the bumper Chad, but I'm sure you get it situated, you always do. Oh BTW what happen to your LED tails? Did I miss that somewhere in this thread?


On that note, my roll bar should be back from powder this weekend, re-thinking the paint scheme as I saw something I liked on 5th gear this morning, may end up having it color matched, but not by the bumper & wing guy :laugh:

LED tails lost a strip of 3, so I cut the infected LED board out of the housing, I have no way to really test the LED's individually, so I think I'm going to cut the rear fog out of one housing and mate up some parts, if it is not the same board, if it is, I will just install it in the outer housing and call it a day :thumbup:

They still need to be repainted and not looking forward to that:facepalm:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> On that note, my roll bar should be back from powder this weekend, re-thinking the paint scheme as I saw something I liked on 5th gear this morning, may end up having it color matched, but not by the bumper & wing guy :laugh:
> 
> LED tails lost a strip of 3, so I cut the infected LED board out of the housing, I have no way to really test the LED's individually, so I think I'm going to cut the rear fog out of one housing and mate up some parts, if it is not the same board, if it is, I will just install it in the outer housing and call it a day :thumbup:
> 
> They still need to be repainted and not looking forward to that:facepalm:


Are you matching the roll bar like they did on that Orange M3 GT? 

Makes sense on the LED's and I know you've been wanting to repaint them for a while now.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> LED tails lost a strip of 3, so I cut the infected LED board out of the housing, I have no way to really test the LED's individually, so I think I'm going to cut the rear fog out of one housing and mate up some parts, if it is not the same board, if it is, I will just install it in the outer housing and call it a day :thumbup:
> 
> They still need to be repainted and not looking forward to that:facepalm:


throw them away :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> throw the car away :laugh:


:thumbup:


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


yea and buy a gt500 :laugh:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> yea and buy a gt500 :laugh:


Agreed. 


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Are you matching the roll bar like they did on that Orange M3 GT?
> 
> Makes sense on the LED's and I know you've been wanting to repaint them for a while now.


ya, I originally wanted black chrome, but the guy that was doing that cannot be reached and the body shop said they couldn't and wouldn't recommend it. I thought the LP7Z would be too much inside, but after seeing the Orange M3, started reconsidering. May just rock it satin black for awhile and repaint it on its next respray, which is looking closer and closer every day...



crisvr6 said:


> throw them away :laugh:


not a chance 



crisvr6 said:


> yea and buy a gt500 :laugh:


:sly:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, I originally wanted black chrome, but the guy that was doing that cannot be reached and the body shop said they couldn't and wouldn't recommend it. I thought the LP7Z would be too much inside, but after seeing the Orange M3, started reconsidering. May just rock it satin black for awhile and repaint it on its next respray, which is looking closer and closer every day...


Sounds like a plan to me. I think the color match would be great and have the rest of the interior black, but that's just my opinion you'll make the car look good no doubt :thumbup:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, I originally wanted black chrome


:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I think the color match would be great and have the rest of the interior black, but that's just my opinion you'll make the car look good no doubt :thumbup:


:thumbup:



vwflygti said:


> :thumbup:


Was going to do all my boost goodies this theme, but reconsidering anodizing


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ya, I originally wanted black chrome, but the guy that was doing that cannot be reached and the body shop said they couldn't and wouldn't recommend it. I thought the LP7Z would be too much inside, but after seeing the Orange M3, started reconsidering. May just rock it satin black for awhile and repaint it on its next respray, which is looking closer and closer every day...


I would do a "bold" colour for the roll bar (ala "scenester" style, lol ) but that's just me :laugh:
(I saw a silver/grey-ish MK2 on PVW once that had an............wait for it............orange cage and it looked surprisenly good - IMHO your paint code really works well with bold colours)

Or play it safe and either colour match it or polish it


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Still 'fo sale!!!


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I would do a "bold" colour for the roll bar (ala "scenester" style, lol ) but that's just me :laugh:
> (I saw a silver/grey-ish MK2 on PVW once that had an............wait for it............orange cage and it looked surprisenly good - IMHO your paint code really works well with bold colours)
> 
> Or play it safe and either colour match it or polish it


I feel ya man, but I'm not really on the hipster MKIV bandwagon, nice and subtle 



lil_kano said:


> Still 'fo sale!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


Isn't everything?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Did some work over the past few days, got the roll bar set up to go in tomorrow, what a royal pain in the ass this was and is going to be tomorrow, hoping it doesn't have to come back out, EVAR :banghead:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Chad is my #1 NINJA


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> Chad is my #1 NINJA


:laugh:..............:thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

:waiting for part-out thread: :laugh:


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> :waiting for part-out thread: :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


parts...............car......:facepalm:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Dibs on the microwave! :thumbup: :laugh:


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

lil_kano said:


> Dibs on the vintage microwave! : :laugh:


Fixed it for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Psssssssht.... About as useful as putting a roll bar in my mom's hybrid :facepalm:.... Moar POWA!!!!
Just bustin ur sh!t man that looks killer :thumbup: 
12 of pbr if you take a pic of yourself in the back seat with bar installed :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

6BangSneezer said:


> 12 of pbr if you take a pic of yourself in the back seat with bar installed :laugh:opcorn:


Don't encourage him :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Dibs on the microwave! :thumbup: :laugh:


You got it buddy, weren't you saying you were in the market anyway?



xtremevdub said:


> Fixed it for ya. :thumbup:


Ecclectic muffukkah!!! 



6BangSneezer said:


> Psssssssht.... About as useful as putting a roll bar in my mom's hybrid :facepalm:.... Moar POWA!!!!
> Just bustin ur sh!t man that looks killer :thumbup:
> 12 of pbr if you take a pic of yourself in the back seat with bar installed :laugh:opcorn:


HA! I'd say at least mine runs, but I'd be lying, Tucker has my WBO2 controller and Jay has my battery :facepalm:

I'll have to install my bathroom mirror, but then I'll get a shirtless duckface shot for ya ic:ic:ic: :laugh:



HavokRuels said:


> Don't encourage him :laugh:


:laugh:

This is how far I got on Friday, driver side card needs a little massage.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice work buddy, installation looks "clean" :thumbup: 



_Maybe I missed it, but are you also doing a false rear floor? (deleting rear seats) _


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Nice work buddy, installation looks "clean" :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe I missed it, but are you also doing a false rear floor? (deleting rear seats) _


Thanks Nik :beer:

and no, OEM+


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

As usual, attention to detail is spot on Chad. Looks awesome!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Thanks Nik :beer:
> 
> and no, OEM+


Gotcha 


but aren't the rear seats non-functional with the roll bar?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> As usual, attention to detail is spot on Chad. Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


Thanks Mike :thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Gotcha
> 
> 
> but aren't the rear seats non-functional with the roll bar?


Gymnasts only in the back :laugh:

Harness restraint bar can be removed easily, 2 bolts and it's out


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

You need a stripper pole back there :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> You need a *colormatched* stripper pole back there :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


Fixed :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Fixed :laugh:


:laugh: I was gonna suggest brass roll cage


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> :laugh: I was gonna suggest brass roll cage
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


Cause gold's just too damn heavy :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Got this interior about wrapped up today, still need to fix the carpet where it bunches a little by the eurobelt's lower bar, also need to put the eye bolts in for the harnesses.

Had I know what I do now about this bar, I think I would have taken my chances, but once you commit, you're commited on this one. Overall, I like it and did not have to shave down my seat rails to install my seats, although were a PITA to get back in.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Chad, as always you do decent work, but what's up with those harnesses???
Was eBay having a sale you couldn't refuse???


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks good. 

What did u use to secure the harness near the floor? Or did u just tuck them away for the photo?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Chad, as always you do decent work, but what's up with those harnesses???
> Was eBay having a sale you couldn't refuse???


Decent, PFFT, your jealousy astonishes me ...........:laugh:

They were fo free 

Saw some sick ass Schroth harnesses in my other thread, on the search! I still have my eurobelts :beer:



edocdog said:


> Looks good.
> 
> What did u use to secure the harness near the floor? Or did u just tuck them away for the photo?


Thanks, just tucked for the pic, I still have the original hardware tho, was gonna see if I can score some new chiny stuff :beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Schroth is the way to go... My Corbeaus are nice, but not as nice a the Shroth ones we put on Andrews car.
Also, harnesses will get old real soon, unless you put the inertia thingys that I have on mine.
Shroth makes them too, and one turn of a switch and they are back to fully Locked :thumbup:
Don't get rid of the euro belts just yet...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Schroth is the way to go... My Corbeaus are nice, but not as nice a the Shroth ones we put on Andrews car.
> Also, harnesses will get old real soon, unless you put the inertia thingys that I have on mine.
> Shroth makes them too, and one turn of a switch and they are back to fully Locked :thumbup:
> Don't get rid of the euro belts just yet...


Not sure about the inertia things, guess I'll have to check yours out :thumbup:

Definitly going to keep my eyes open for a set :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

DUDE!!! The roll cage looks awesome. Nice installation, everything looks super clean!! Very nice, Chad


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow. Looks good chad!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> DUDE!!! The roll cage looks awesome. Nice installation, everything looks super clean!! Very nice, Chad


Thanks Casey :beer:



vwflygti said:


> Wow. Looks good chad!


Thanks Fred :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Not sure about the inertia things, guess I'll have to check yours out :thumbup:
> 
> Definitly going to keep my eyes open for a set :beer:


http://www.soloracer.com/audivwrallye4.html

Never buy harnesses if they have ever been involved in a wreck.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> http://www.soloracer.com/audivwrallye4.html
> 
> Never buy harnesses if they have ever been involved in a wreck.


Word :thumbup:

I was actually contemplating the harness mount points yesterday and had a queezy feeling as if this bar fails, or the non-oe mounting points fail, I will be fukked.

The clip-ins are nice!


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

TheBurninator said:


> http://www.soloracer.com/audivwrallye4.html
> 
> Never buy harnesses if they have ever been involved in a wreck.


^ now that is a much better solution for u Chad, no more mod. Sell those Megan harnesses and get the clip in's.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

edocdog said:


> ^ now that is a much better solution for u Chad, no more mod. Sell those Megan harnesses and get the clip in's.


I'll have to do some research on them, but ya :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

One less set of clean leather rear cards in the world....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> One less set of clean leather rear cards in the world....


I almost shed a tear cutting them 

Had they been mint, they would have been sold off or traded to someone else :beer:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I almost shed a tear cutting them
> 
> Had they been mint, they would have been sold off or traded to someone else :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

What kind of roll cage is that? 

Very nice car btw.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Like going thru other car threads....but I love this thread! As for the "ugly hoses"....try wd-40. I spent a a weeks worth of nights taking off 2-4 a night and with a rag soaked in it they shine like new! 

It has undergone a wire tuck since I took this, but focus on the hoses....which according to the service history I have....was put in in 2006


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Skursh said:


> What kind of roll cage is that?
> 
> Very nice car btw.


Autopower Street-Sport :thumbup:..........:beer:



UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Like going thru other car threads....but I love this thread! As for the "ugly hoses"....try wd-40. I spent a a weeks worth of nights taking off 2-4 a night and with a rag soaked in it they shine like new!
> 
> It has undergone a wire tuck since I took this, but focus on the hoses....which according to the service history I have....was put in in 2006


You sayin my hose are ugly? :sly:.........:laugh:

They are all new, but I've been tipped on the WD trick, just not a fan of that stuff in my bay, I also worry with them deteriorating prematurely.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I've been tipped on the WD trick, just not a fan of that stuff in my bay, I also worry with them deteriorating prematurely.


Adam's in and out spray. Holds up longer and won't kill rubber like oil based products


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Adam's in and out spray. Holds up longer and won't kill rubber like oil based products


Is that similar to Adam's flea & tick spray? :laugh:

Where might one source this spray, since me hoes be uglay :what:.......:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't see any ugly hoes here :sly: :screwy:........... :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I don't see any ugly hoes here :sly: :screwy:........... :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

On another note, I had been spotting the driveway up pretty bad, I thought there was a leak from the trans, but come to find out yesterday, the brand new steering rack boot has failed, you can see the little metal tube poking its ugly head out, gonna be a pain in the ass, but going out to try to tackle it here in a few, as well as;

Install the new PS pump
Install my new wideband controller & configure it to MS 
Rig my PS window regulator and since I'm at it, change the lock cylinders, as the valet key only works on the pass side.
Try to grab some carpet for the sub enclosure at lunch.

I also grabbed some different wire loom yesterday and gave it a try, the tech flex didn't go quite like I had envisioned, even using a smaller size to keep the wires tight. So I got some coil crap and dunno if I like it. I scored some new connectors with badass little end caps from the junkyard Friday and played around with it yesterday, pics up later :thumbup:


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Sr. Karmann said:


> On another note, I had been spotting the driveway up pretty bad, I thought there was a leak from the trans, but come to find out yesterday, the brand new steering rack boot has failed, you can see the little metal tube poking its ugly head out, gonna be a pain in the ass, but going out to try to tackle it here in a few, as well as;
> 
> Install the new PS pump
> Install my new wideband controller & configure it to MS
> ...


While your in there don't forget the rear beam bushings. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

edocdog said:


> While your in there don't forget the rear beam bushings. :laugh:


:laugh:

Things need to start getting better or I'm gonna part this ****ing thing out 

Got the boots sorted and have prematurely gone bad, these are brand new boots from GAP with about 500 miles on them at best. They have dryrotted and if you touch them, your hand is black. Is this what it has come down to? Hell, I think I bought my timing belt from them too... :facepalm:

Picked up a MKII PS pump awhile back and just got to installing it cause I believe the bushing had gone bad, turns out the mating flange for the pulley is different, so that's not gonna fly, may try to pull the flange, or may ditch the system in it's entirety, about sick of this BS PS system as of now....

I'm seeing so much sh!t going bad and or rusting it is blowing my mind, i.e. freeze plug on the back of the block, new sway bushings going bad, just a boatload of stuff, making me reconsider even trying to keep this thing clean.

Due to not having any hood propping system, thanks RSD! The expandable broomstick I had supporting the hood slid across the floor slammed down and shut, tweaking the hood a tad and chipping the paint on the rad support, FEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:

Not a good day for the dub, quitting now before anything else goes wrong...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Is that similar to Adam's flea & tick spray? :laugh:
> 
> Where might one source this spray, since me hoes be uglay :what:.......:laugh:


http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-517-adams-in-and-out-spray.aspx

Local company to me. They make some awesome stuff!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-517-adams-in-and-out-spray.aspx
> 
> Local company to me. They make some awesome stuff!


The chick has me sold :laugh:

May be worth a try, have you used it personally? If so, how long would you say it lasts?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> The chick has me sold :laugh:
> 
> May be worth a try, have you used it personally? If so, how long would you say it lasts?


Yeah I've used it. It works really well. On most trim plastics like the windshield trim it lasts about a 3 months. 

I am sure in the bay where it isn't exposed to as much weather and sun it could last longer


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Things need to start getting better or I'm gonna part this ****ing thing out
> 
> ...


Damn buddy, talking about some bad sh!t 
Why not an oem hood prop tho? Anyway, I'm checking to see if my buddy has some hood lifters and let you know...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Yeah I've used it. It works really well. On most trim plastics like the windshield trim it lasts about a 3 months.
> 
> I am sure in the bay where it isn't exposed to as much weather and sun it could last longer


may give it a try :thumbup::thumbup:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Damn buddy, talking about some bad sh!t
> Why not an oem hood prop tho? Anyway, I'm checking to see if my buddy has some hood lifters and let you know...


ya dood, yesterday sukked, what is super frustrating is I can't delete my power steering and keep AC, there is no "known" good way to drive the water pump as the PS pump pulley is the tensioner, I would like to eliminate the V-belts entirely.

I am heading out this morning to pick up some OEM tie rod boots, that were a tad on the pricey side, $16 ea, but hopefully these won't fall apart day 2... I'm also going to try to get a 9mm hex so I can swap the PS pump hubs.

As far as the props are concerned, I cut the OEM bracket off when I installed that RSD crap, still have the original hood prop rod. I seriously need to get on ordering struts, but the current job situation is limiting that :facepalm:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> may give it a try :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a newer block out of a mk4 with the 16v head. That will give you everything on the serp belt. :laugh: Oh you wanted a simple solution!!! :screwy:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Use a newer block out of a mk4 with the 16v head. That will give you everything on the serp belt. :laugh: Oh you wanted a simple solution!!! :screwy:


haha, dik! :laugh:

Got the new tie rod boots installed & K-frame bolted back up, so far, so good. Heading out for a 9mm hex so I can swap the PS hubs out, hope this works or I might have to delete my AC


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Use a newer block out of a mk4 with the 16v head. That will give you everything on the serp belt. :laugh: Oh you wanted a simple solution!!! :screwy:


along with a 06a block.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

It's been a minute since my last post, been busy as *%&^$#, but since I am sitting here bored at my new job, yes new job, I figured I'd update, even tho no Corrado content.

Picked up a design position with an environmental engineering group here in South Florida. Seems promising and I will be learning Solidworks, which will prove to be a lucrative move on my behalf. I had to take a little cut from what I'm used to, but is steady income.

With that said, I just acquired a new project which kinda fell into my lap, thanks Alex ......:laugh:

Here is my quote from the thread in the cabby forum:



Sr. Karmann said:


> Just wanted to say hi and touch base in the cabby forum.
> 
> A little back story for my newly acquired cabby:
> I took a trip with a friend from Ft. Lauderdale to Jacksonville for a potential trade, his motorcycle for this what is unclear to me ATM, but 87 cabby (for some reason thought 83). We looked it over, the bike was worth about $2.5k, so he traded the guy. It was not running but compression checked tight across the board and it wanted to fire, knowing my way around a 16v, I was confident in this car. This car was a one owner, the guy who owned it was a SERIOUS VW guy, but went to prison for quite some time, this was the only one he held on to, the rest were sold off.
> ...


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Copy cat :laugh: 
Jk both of your cars are way nicer then mine


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> It's been a minute since my last post, been busy as *%&^$#, but since I am sitting here bored at my new job, yes new job, I figured I'd update, even tho no Corrado content.
> 
> Picked up a design position with an environmental engineering group here in South Florida. Seems promising and I will be learning Solidworks, which will prove to be a lucrative move on my behalf. I had to take a little cut from what I'm used to, but is steady income.
> 
> With that said, I just acquired a new project which kinda fell into my lap, thanks Alex ......:laugh:


Glad your keeping busy and congrats on the new job. This going to be a daily? Hopefully you can keep up with both projects. Interested to see which one gets more love :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> Copy cat :laugh:
> Jk both of your cars are way nicer then mine


:wave:

pic didn't work ic:



MasterNele03 said:


> Glad your keeping busy and congrats on the new job. This going to be a daily? Hopefully you can keep up with both projects. Interested to see which one gets more love :laugh:


Thanks Nelson :beer:

Nope, got my Saturday track day car and Sunday drop top


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :Thanks Nelson :beer:
> 
> Nope, got my Saturday track day car and Sunday drop top


That's what I wanted to hear. :thumbup: Will be nice having a lil vert to cruise along the beach with I will say.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> That's what I wanted to hear. :thumbup: Will be nice having a lil vert to cruise along the beach with I will say.


INDEED


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey buddy :wave:

Congrats on the new job :thumbup: :thumbup:

and on the new project :thumbup
34K miles 
Looks like in very good condition and I'm 100% positive it's in very capable hands 
What are the plans for it?


_Maybe I can ship you my 15'' Zenders to go with the bodykit, lol :laugh:_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

MasterNele03 said:


> ...Will be nice having a lil vert to cruise along the beach with I will say.


It is a well known fact that if you see a White Conv Rabbit or Cabrio here in Florida, the chances that you will see a very good looking young blond girl driving it are about 95%.

You both are neither, so I am assuming you will be filling that last 5% 

However, I am sure the "fellas" down at south beach will have their eyes on you :laugh:

In all seriousness though. I like cabbys and they can be made to look manly and if nothing else, you can always say it's a "project for the Lady". Nice score.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Hey buddy :wave:
> 
> Congrats on the new job :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Nik :beer:

Plan for now is nada, going to clean it up this weekend and see if I can get it fired up on CIS, if not, the system will come out to be swapped for some proper injection, 16v FTW 

With the PO's method on bodywork and materials used, this car really needs a complete dismantle and be sent off to media blasting to preserve it from becoming a rust bucket, since it will be spending some time at the beach 

Zenders you say, I thought it was too early to ask :laugh:



sdezego said:


> It is a well known fact that if you see a White Conv Rabbit or Cabrio here in Florida, the chances that you will see a very good looking young blond girl driving it are about 95%.
> 
> You both are neither, so I am assuming you will be filling that last 5%
> 
> ...



5th percentile, yayyyyy :wave:...............:laugh:

One of my buddies I just installed MS for has a black and tan 93, 2.0l 16v slammed on some wide snowflakes, I'd have to say it's a badass cabby.

This is sorta what I'll be going for


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey Chad,
Since you are probably selling the Corrado to fund your Cabriolet project.....
I wanna put an offer before anyone else.... 
Since I doubt your boyfriend will let you keep a manly Corrado around. 

Another suggestion, may be your gays should buy a Miata with the money you get from the Rado. 

Or a BMW Z3 if the new job pays up! 
The list goes on....


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Hey Chad,
> Since you are probably selling the Corrado to fund your Cabriolet project.....
> I wanna put an offer before anyone else....
> Since I doubt your boyfriend will let you keep a manly Corrado around.
> ...


:laugh: iz funny caz iz true. Ohohoh! Lol


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha Alex dumped the rabbit! I haven't heard from him in a while....gonna text him


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

HavokRuels said:


> Haha Alex dumped the rabbit! I haven't heard from him in a while....gonna text him
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


Yea man got my hands full NOT working on the C as it is so glad its going to a good home. But Chad insisted I throw in a Sunday driver's kit with the sale... :what::screwy::facepalm::laugh:










What size again? A gentleman's petite right dude?? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Hey Chad,
> Since you are probably selling the Corrado to fund your Cabriolet project.....
> I wanna put an offer before anyone else....
> Since I doubt your boyfriend will let you keep a manly Corrado around.
> ...


Not to worry Hogie, I'll come scoop you up in South Beach 



lil_kano said:


> :laugh: iz funny caz iz true. Ohohoh! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.






HavokRuels said:


> Haha Alex dumped the rabbit! I haven't heard from him in a while....gonna text him
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


Werd :thumbup:



6BangSneezer said:


> Yea man got my hands full NOT working on the C as it is so glad its going to a good home. But Chad insisted I throw in a Sunday driver's kit with the sale... :what::screwy::facepalm::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gentleman's petite indeed, can't wait ..........:laugh:


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

xtremevdub said:


> Hey Chad,
> Since you are probably selling the Corrado to fund your Cabriolet project.....
> I wanna put an offer before anyone else....
> Since I doubt your boyfriend will let you keep a manly Corrado around.
> ...


Woah, woah, woah..... I have a Z3 and my butt hole is still a virgin


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

yip said:


> Woah, woah, woah..... I have a Z3 and my butt hole is still a virgin


You mean black cherry.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

edocdog said:


> You mean black cherry.


Oh you nasty


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

edocdog said:


> You mean black cherry.





yip said:


> Oh you nasty


:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> ...Zenders you say, I thought it was too early to ask :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


:beer:

I am kinda partial to white Zender Turbo's, I think that look is pretty hot and dunno what this wheel is, but remember it being stock, also looking pretty damn good in white...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :beer:
> 
> I am kinda partial to white Zender Turbo's, I think that look is pretty hot and dunno what this wheel is, but remember it being stock, also looking pretty damn good in white...


Dude wtf, those are oem 15'' Corrado G60 Sebrings...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Dude wtf, those are oem 15'' Corrado G60 Sebrings...


:facepalm:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

i have a set of those stupid wheels holding up precious space in my shed...bahahahha :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> i have a set of those stupid wheels holding up precious space in my shed...bahahahha :laugh:


Does that imply you'd like me to take them off your hands


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Does that imply you'd like me to take them off your hands


Git em! Excuse for a trip to PSL?? :thumbup:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

100 bucks...and u can grab ur buddies mirror i never got u... ( stupid pellet guns bahahaha)


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

creedenfuel said:


> 100 bucks...and u can grab ur buddies mirror i never got u... ( stupid pellet guns bahahaha)


That was me :facepalm: at least I didn't shoot the Corrado


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> Git em! Excuse for a trip to PSL?? :thumbup:


Fosho :beer:



creedenfuel said:


> 100 bucks...and u can grab ur buddies mirror i never got u... ( stupid pellet guns bahahaha)


Sounds good Bryant, I think we're planning a trip up in a couple weeks, I'll give you a shout sometime this week :beer:

No need for the mirror, I snagged him one from the JY and shot it when I shot the bay, thanks tho, still need to tidy the 16v up and toss those cams in :thumbup:



6BangSneezer said:


> That was me :facepalm: at least I didn't shoot the Corrado


VERY TRUE! :laugh:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

speaking of 16v...u gotta see my boss's corrado (ryan) we picked u up that junk yard run...ne ways his is looks pretty damn nice...ive done everything myself just finished the piping gotta weld in a few bungs and powercoat them...should be done (hopefully) by the time ur here..nasty 16vt build


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> speaking of 16v...u gotta see my boss's corrado (ryan) we picked u up that junk yard run...ne ways his is looks pretty damn nice...ive done everything myself just finished the piping gotta weld in a few bungs and powercoat them...should be done (hopefully) by the time ur here..nasty 16vt build


NICE :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Those white g60 wheels look good :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Those white g60 wheels look good :thumbup:


:thumbup:

Now to find some cheep rubber for them. I only think they look good in those pics cause of the slight stretch, stock tires for that wheel are 205's, BALOOOOOON!!! :laugh:

Searched thru tire rack and think I need a 185 to pull it off, not sure If I wanna go that skinny and the tire brand selection was minimal...


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Those white g60 wheels look good :thumbup:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/1869vsltlbsw.html they sell them in pairs...check em out


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Now to find some cheep rubber for them. I only think they look good in those pics cause of the slight stretch, *stock tires for that wheel are 205's*, BALOOOOOON!!! :laugh:...


I think (pretty sure) that oem size for Sebrings was 195s (G60s, 16Vs)
VR6s had 205s...


...but I guess thinks could be different over the pond


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/1869vsltlbsw.html they sell them in pairs...check em out


Ouch, not even looking to spend that on 4 :banghead: but damnn, 45 series 

found a few in a 185/55r15 for around 60 each, toyo proxies looked to be around the best. They don't have to be terrific tires, just something to "get by" for now :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats on the new job Chad. That's great you get to learn Solidworks. It will give you a lot more opportunities in the future and is so widely used now. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Congrats on the new job Chad. That's great you get to learn Solidworks. It will give you a lot more opportunities in the future and is so widely used now. :beer:


Thanks James :beer:


----------



## creedenfuel (Dec 10, 2010)

thats the prob their odd size tires but a narrow 185 with a 45 side wall makes for a nice stretch on 15's.... especially on corrado and mk2's.... u can get it nice n low :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

creedenfuel said:


> thats the prob their odd size tires but a narrow 185 with a 45 side wall makes for a nice stretch on 15's.... especially on corrado and mk2's.... u can get it nice n low :thumbup:


like rubber bands or rather electrical tape :laugh:


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

hey chad I just got Nexens from flea-bay and I'll tell you what they are not that bad...I did 195/45 on my 15x8 RMs....the ride is alittle stiffer compared to my Dunlops but for like $320 shipped I'm pretty pumped...tread wear is like 320 too... I almost ordered the 185 from BF but couldnt pony up the coin...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

IMWALKIN said:


> hey chad I just got Nexens from flea-bay and I'll tell you what they are not that bad...I did 195/45 on my 15x8 RMs....the ride is alittle stiffer compared to my Dunlops but for like $320 shipped I'm pretty pumped...tread wear is like 320 too... I almost ordered the 185 from BF but couldnt pony up the coin...


Mike, you have any pics, kinda relative being they will be going on 7's, but would still like to have a look :beer:


----------



## focusownerskid (Apr 6, 2001)

Just read every word of this thread.

Well done on all accounts and congrats on the new job, hope it becomes prosperous.

I'm eager to see how the new cabby turns out and future(boost?) progress on the rado.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

focusownerskid said:


> Just read every word of this thread.
> 
> Well done on all accounts and congrats on the new job, hope it becomes prosperous.
> 
> I'm eager to see how the new cabby turns out and future(boost?) progress on the rado.


Damn dood, quite a bit of reading :laugh:

Thanks for the props :beer:

I started a build thread in the Cabby forum last night, going to post it in my sig at lunch, not much content yet, going to be one of those slow "when I get to it" budget builds. :thumbup:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

WTF 99 Page Post aahhahhaa Tons of great reading forsure!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Radvr6T said:


> WTF 99 Page Post aahhahhaa Tons of great reading forsure!


and still not boosted :facepalm:...............:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> and still not boosted :facepalm:...............:laugh:


4 days my ass


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Radvr6T said:


> WTF 99 Page Post aahhahhaa Tons of great reading forsure!



Lol this has become the discussion thread on here. 


Nexxen tires :thumbdown: After Yokohama you won't be that into them. They look super cheap too. Ugly sidewall and tread is a little cooky. I got a set for free through a buddy who's sponsored by them and even for free they lasted one week on my car.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> 4 days my ass


But it was boosted day 4 



dogger said:


> Lol this has become the discussion thread on here.
> 
> 
> Nexxen tires :thumbdown: After Yokohama you won't be that into them. They look super cheap too. Ugly sidewall and tread is a little cooky. I got a set for free through a buddy who's sponsored by them and even for free they lasted one week on my car.




Ya, not gonna go with those man, probably going Toyo Proxies :thumbup:

Did you ever have any luck with your injector guy making shorties for you?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> 4 days my ass


:facepalm:....................



Sr. Karmann said:


> and still not boosted :facepalm:...............:laugh:


ITB it 


LOL :laugh: :laugh:


Bump for page 100


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> But it was boosted day 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toyo Proxies :thumbup: 

They couldn't do it but they did find me some short Magneti Marelli injectors that will work.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

dogger said:


> Nexxen tires :thumbdown:


Nangkang waaaay better.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Toffeerado said:


> Nangkang waaaay better.


DUDE! B1tch titties are WAY NSFW! :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ITB it
> 
> 
> LOL :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


You'd like that huh 

And ya, definitely thought it would be boosted before pg 100 :facepalm:......:laugh:



dogger said:


> Toyo Proxies :thumbup:
> 
> They couldn't do it but they did find me some short Magneti Marelli injectors that will work.


:thumbup:

So did you pick them up, or still in the works? Link?



Toffeerado said:


> Nangkang waaaay better.


:what:.....:laugh:



8vbunny said:


> DUDE! B1tch titties are WAY NSFW! :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> Toyo Proxies :thumbup:



I have those on my Corrado - T1Rs (I think its discontinued now, no?) :thumbup:


I'm probably getting Nankangs for my next set tho (flame suit on :facepalm:.................:laugh


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> You'd like that huh


You betcha 

I believe you've seen this...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I have those on my Corrado - T1Rs (I think its discontinued now, no?) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm probably getting Nankangs for my next set tho (flame suit on :facepalm:.................:laugh


Found these, they still seem to be readily available too T1R



RedYellowWhite said:


> You betcha
> 
> I believe you've seen this...


YES!!!!!!! 

A friend showed it to me recently and I love everything about that car, it's amazing! Hoping my C will get there one day :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> So did you pick them up, or still in the works? Link?


In the works. That video Nick posted makes me want to get my car back on the road every time I see it. Pretend its that fast. 



RedYellowWhite said:


> I have those on my Corrado - T1Rs (I think its discontinued now, no?) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm probably getting Nankangs for my next set tho (flame suit on :facepalm:.................:laugh


Nankangs? :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: :sly::sly::sly: From T1R's to that. 

My Yoko's are race slicks right now. Perfect summer tires.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> In the works. That video Nick posted makes me want to get my car back on the road every time I see it. Pretend its that fast.


DO IT!!! :laugh:





dogger said:


> Nankangs? :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: :sly::sly::sly: From T1R's to that.
> 
> My Yoko's are race slicks right now. Perfect summer tires.


T1-Rs are not very good in rain (not that it ever rains here or I drive my car in the rain )
I just want something cheaper for next. I don't drive my car much so I kinda regret spending all that money for my Toyos  (Mine were a special order too - nobody had them where I live and we had to import them from overseas - which cost a lot :banghead


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

It probably rains less than it does here. T1R's are pricey and I'd never pay for them unless I was making parts for cars that is more profitable. Lol....

But that being said I would never buy Nankangs. Why not Falken 452's? They aren't that expensive and have a nice looking sidewall and tread pattern. Or Yokohama S.Drive?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I sure hope you guys know i'm joking about that nangkangs those tires are ****ing JUNK








trying to find a picture of one that let loose on this B5 A4. 
Biggest pile of trash those tires are.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> It probably rains less than it does here. T1R's are pricey and I'd never pay for them unless I was making parts for cars that is more profitable. Lol....
> 
> But that being said I would never buy Nankangs. Why not Falken 452's? They aren't that expensive and have a nice looking sidewall and tread pattern. Or Yokohama S.Drive?


:laugh:

I found the T1R's for cheaper than the other aforementioned tires, $68 ea :thumbup:



Toffeerado said:


> I sure hope you guys know i'm joking about that nangkangs those tires are ****ing JUNK
> trying to find a picture of one that let loose on this B5 A4.
> Biggest pile of trash those tires are.


ouch...


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Its been awhile since I've come on here to see how everyone is doing....

Congrats on the new job, and on getting an opportunity to learn solidworks. Its a great program, and helps a ton with design work.

Keep up the good work bro!eace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> Its been awhile since I've come on here to see how everyone is doing....
> 
> Congrats on the new job, and on getting an opportunity to learn solidworks. Its a great program, and helps a ton with design work.
> 
> Keep up the good work bro!eace:


Thanks Kevin :beer:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

130am.....cant sleep....gonna pop 2 adderalls and catch up on the last 100 pages!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

eurosportgti said:


> 130am.....cant sleep....gonna pop 2 adderalls and catch up on the last 100 pages!


A.D.D.a Boy! :laugh:

I fukked up pretty good yesterday jockeying the cars around in the driveway and clipped my passenger _clear_ sidemarker on my roomie's 10 mile wide stretch and poke knock off RS's :banghead::banghead::banghead:.............:facepalm:

Time to make a template of another one and melt down some german clear plastic


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

this is one of the nicest Corrados I have seen. nice build.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

redone17 said:


> this is one of the nicest Corrados I have seen. nice build.


Thanks man :beer:


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

It's official. I love this car. :heart::heart:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

this has officially made it certain that I am going for a matte black engine bay this spring/summer when I finish body work/paint. I've been thinking about it - but now there is no question.

thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

AceWaters said:


> It's official. I love this car. :heart::heart:


Thanks :thumbup::thumbup:..........:beer:



redone17 said:


> this has officially made it certain that I am going for a matte black engine bay this spring/summer when I finish body work/paint. I've been thinking about it - but now there is no question.
> 
> thanks for the inspiration.


Werd, if you look closely, you can see that it was textured as well, VHT wrinkle 

I loved it at the time, but was extremely difficult to get the pattern consistent over a larger area. I forget which thread it was, something like 5 days bay shave, you may be able to find something under Hello Kitty Corrado, but Will did a satin black bay with some quality automotive finish and it was sick!!! Let's just say he was a lil late to the game :laugh:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah - I noticed the wrinkle - it's a nice effect - and you pulled it off

I'm looking up cleaned up engine bays the rest of the day :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

redone17 said:


> yeah - I noticed the wrinkle - it's a nice effect - and you pulled it off
> 
> I'm looking up cleaned up engine bays the rest of the day :thumbup:


I would never recommend the wrinkle over any area that large, but it had an epic shimmer to it, almost a pearl. I tried to search for Will's Hello Kitty Corrado, but couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

does it run now ? after 4 years day :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> does it run now ? after 4 years day :laugh:


 Nope


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

damn, then sell it man :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> damn, then sell it man :laugh:


 My offer still stand, 
One thousand dolla and a running kick in the nuts! 
One of these days he'll bite.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> damn, then sell it man :laugh:


 You an interested buyer? :laugh: 



xtremevdub said:


> My offer still stand,
> One thousand dolla and a running kick in the nuts!
> One of these days he'll bite.


 You couldn't get my valve stem caps for that deal


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> You an interested buyer? :laugh:


 nope, when mine breaks, then i dont buy one again


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> nope, when mine breaks, then i dont buy one again


 Where is the sport in that? eace:


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

Quick question on the plastic inserts on the rear door cards, what did you use for the surround piece? I like how clean they look and ease the transition from the roll cage to the door card. I need to do something similar, I don't have anything surrounding the cut out in mine. 

CC


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

CorradoCody said:


> Quick question on the plastic inserts on the rear door cards, what did you use for the surround piece? I like how clean they look and ease the transition from the roll cage to the door card. I need to do something similar, I don't have anything surrounding the cut out in mine.
> 
> CC


 They came with my bar, you can contact Autopower to see if they have any separate rubber grommets for sale :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Where is the sport in that? eace:


 what sport ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Kinda Corrado unrelated, but picked up this tent recently which has proved itself so far (been windy), but think it is going to make for an excellent portable spray booth!!!




























been busy doin werk!!! Again, non-Corrado related, she's patiently awaiting boost :facepalm:


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

CorradoCody said:


> Quick question on the plastic inserts on the rear door cards, what did you use for the surround piece? I like how clean they look and ease the transition from the roll cage to the door card. I need to do something similar, I don't have anything surrounding the cut out in mine.
> 
> CC





Sr. Karmann said:


> They came with my bar, you can contact Autopower to see if they have any separate rubber grommets for sale :thumbup:


Iirc the grommets don't come with the bar. Chad, If u are using the ones that u got from hector then I got them off eBay when I was hacking the car. Search key words "trailer grommet" for the right size. I think they were a buck or two shipped.:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

edocdog said:


> Iirc the grommets don't come with the bar. Chad, If u are using the ones that u got from hector then I got them off eBay when I was hacking the car. Search key words "trailer grommet" for the right size. I think they were a buck or two shipped.:thumbup:


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude, you got lawn growing inside your "garage" 

Nice tent - I got a similar one for the MK1


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Dude, you got lawn growing inside your "garage"
> 
> Nice tent - I got a similar one for the MK1


:laugh:

:thumbup::thumbup: it will be for the cabby respray as well, hopefully shortly thereafter the boat :beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Nice tent Chad, yeah I have nothing thats close to this so good score. Can't wait to see the boat when it's done.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Tek-euro kissing booth? :what: nice addition homie :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

MasterNele03 said:


> Nice tent Chad, yeah I have nothing thats close to this so good score. Can't wait to see the boat when it's done.


:thumbup::thumbup:

About two weeks til chiny 



6BangSneezer said:


> Tek-euro kissing booth? :what: nice addition homie :thumbup:


Ya, we're selling tokens at the t-euro site :sly:

Still waiting on your cotton candy machine and funky jukebox, gotta get some red paint for the top stripes :laugh:


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Subscribed


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

i have not been on here for a really long time and this thread still pushes forward. 4 day bay is now the 1,256 day bay.:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

PinoyVR6 said:


> Subscribed


:thumbup::thumbup:



-KILLSWITCH- said:


> i have not been on here for a really long time and this thread still pushes forward. 4 day bay is now the 1,256 day bay.:beer:


:laugh:

Not much going on with the C, got a couple projects ahead of it, hoping to get back on the turbo install later in the year.


----------



## BlitzCreager (Oct 12, 2009)

well after 4 days of reading in between customers at work i have finally made it to page 101. 
the bay on this thing is so simple and clean i absolutely love it. :beer: (


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

BlitzCreager said:


> well after 4 days of reading in between customers at work i have finally made it to page 101.
> the bay on this thing is so simple and clean i absolutely love it. :beer: (


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread blows! Need more ghey pr0n on built in microwave!

Let the revival begin! Where is Chris and his P-choppin' skillz?!

opcorn:



Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> This thread blows! Need more ghey pr0n on built in microwave!
> 
> Let the revival begin! Where is Chris and his P-choppin' skillz?!
> 
> ...


MAn, that was soooo 4 days ago :facepalm:...........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> Let the revival begin! Where is Chris and his P-choppin' skillz?!


he`s dead


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> he`s dead


Sorry to hear, hope he had a nice funeral :wave:..........:laugh:

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Sorry to hear, hope he had a nice funeral :wave:..........:laugh:
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


Spontaneous corrado combustion? :laugh:

Isn't there a recall?


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks good your boat, now you can drive with it to europe :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Waiting to see it clean and under a car cover! Any car cover. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> looks good your boat, now you can drive with it to europe :laugh:


Need a water trailer??? :laugh:



xtremevdub said:


> Waiting to see it clean and under a car cover! Any car cover. :thumbup:


She's clean, but no on the cover til I find one that won't wear my paint :facepalm:

Now that the boat is out of the drive, I will be able to spend a little time on the C, still have a few boxed items that need to go on, most important being the new wideband controller, oh and un-blue my wheels :laugh:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Now that the boat is out of the drive, I will be able to spend a little time on the C, still have a few boxed items that need to go on, most important being the new wideband controller, oh and un-blue my wheels :laugh:


:beer:
Know the feeling. I took my car to get timing tuned this spring. Somewhere around 25-26 psi I maxed out my 60# injectors and had to call it quits with the tuning. 

I installed the 80# injectors and it has sat all spring and summer, maybe drove it 100 miles, just waiting to be tuned again. Time time time....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

what you have blue wheels ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> :beer:
> Know the feeling. I took my car to get timing tuned this spring. Somewhere around 25-26 psi I maxed out my 60# injectors and had to call it quits with the tuning.
> 
> I installed the 80# injectors and it has sat all spring and summer, maybe drove it 100 miles, just waiting to be tuned again. Time time time....


Ya buddy, hop off that bike once in awhile .........:laugh:

:beer::beer:



crisvr6 said:


> what you have blue wheels ?


Ya man, rainbow blue from the sprinklers. Xtremevlow is always busting my chops about turning the car around so all of them get the same treatment :what:........:laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

you should turn it around.. it would look more JDM, Yo!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> you should turn it around.. it would look more JDM, Yo!


JDM4ZW :laugh:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> She's clean, but no on the cover til I find one that won't wear my paint


Wasn't it you I was talking about the custom fitted ones directly from VW? Custom build you one here...

*VW CAR COVERS*

Allows you to choose from 3 different materials & different colors specifically fitted to the Corrado

Then get you one of THESE for that custom added touch :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

$219.99 for the weather proof one that wont scratch his car is a great deal, taking in consideration that the sun will crack his dash, paint, seals (roof seals are gone on his car and they were new!) 
Chad, man up and get that, or anything.. I feel bad for your car.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> Wasn't it you I was talking about the custom fitted ones directly from VW? Custom build you one here...
> 
> *VW CAR COVERS*
> 
> ...


Got any pics ijnstalled on a C? What I'm afraid of is dishing the cash and ending up with something that fits too loose or coarse inner material. Looked at the covercraft and may shoot them an e-mail stating if you guarantee a tight fit, will you stand by it, as these are all made to order now. just wish I had never sold mine off :facepalm:



xtremevdub said:


> $219.99 for the weather proof one that wont scratch his car is a great deal, taking in consideration that the sun will crack his dash, paint, seals (roof seals are gone on his car and they were new!)
> Chad, man up and get that, or anything.. I feel bad for your car.


Car is fine for now, has uv rated tint & sunshades up, doesn't sit exposed in the sun all day, trust me, we have plenty of cover. And chit, with all the rain we've been getting this year is like being in Seattle :wave:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Got any pics ijnstalled on a C? What I'm afraid of is dishing the cash and ending up with something that fits too loose or coarse inner material. Looked at the covercraft and may shoot them an e-mail stating if you guarantee a tight fit, will you stand by it, as these are all made to order now. just wish I had never sold mine off :facepalm:


No pics, but they are manufactured by CoverKing to VW spec per vehicle. Each one is made to order. Hell you can even choose the color of the stitching if you like.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

6BangSneezer said:


> No pics, but they are manufactured by *CoverKing* to VW spec per vehicle. Each one is made to order. Hell you can even choose the color of the stitching if you like.


https://www.google.com/search?q=Cov...yYDgBg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=675&dpr=1

Based on the other cars they cover, they make an amazing job


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> No pics, but they are manufactured by CoverKing to VW spec per vehicle. Each one is made to order. Hell you can even choose the color of the stitching if you like.





xtremevdub said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=Cov...yYDgBg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=675&dpr=1
> 
> Based on the other cars they cover, they make an amazing job


I feel you guys, tell ya what, you guys both buy one first so I can see how it fits in person


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I feel you guys, tell ya what, you guys both buy one first so I can see how it fits in person


I would, but mine's not worth covering yet :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> I would, but mine's not worth covering yet :laugh:


:facepalm:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

6BangSneezer said:


> I would, but mine's not worth covering yet :laugh:


Yours needs some of these right about now...


















The coolant is for the engine either. It's for your feline friends.

:laugh:


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lil_kano said:


> Yours needs some of these right about now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think those cats deserve the good chit? :what:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> You think those cats deserve the good chit? :what:


Just thought it'd be fitting. A horrid death by vag product because they attacked a vag product. 


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

lil_kano said:


> Yours needs some of these right about now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yea she hasn't gotten any love for awhile now and I hear the kitties did a number on it. No worries man, I currently working on getting a new permanent home for her with a garage we can do werk in. Could be worse... It could be a G60 :laugh:

Did you get your truck back yet?? I figured you got Haldex withdrawal and got the 4x4 on 3 wheels :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> we can do werk


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Ya buddy, hop off that bike once in awhile .........:laugh:
> 
> :beer::beer:


Haha. Soon enough. Winter is approaching.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwflygti said:


> Haha. Soon enough. Winter is approaching.


Surprised you're not looking into a ski retro-fit kit, maybe even some studded tires, I kno, I kno, don't tempt you :laugh:...........:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats up here on the 4year day bay ? is it running ? and the weather ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> whats up here on the 4year day bay ? is it running ? and the weather ? :laugh:


LMFAO Cris :laugh:

Car is running, just moved back to Jacksonville from Lauderdale and had to drive it here, was about 300 miles after it sitting for about a year and a half. Had a car hauler lined up, but my guy with a truck bailed, so I said F it, got in and went, one small hickup with the tune or some trash in the fuel, once I blew it out, she ran like a champ, even got to break in my new heater core :laugh:

Weather, from sunny South Florida to North Florida was a little challenging, but at least it wasn't like going to the Swiss Alps


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you know its boring on here  

no video from it ? you was here in the alps ? they are overrated :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you know its boring on here
> 
> no video from it ? you was here in the alps ? they are overrated :laugh:


indeed it is man, haven't been on much, you on Facebook?

No vid, IIRC there is one on youtube after I installed the short runner, ya I was in the Alps, tried to call, but went to voicemail ......:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

who did you try to call ? 

na i deleted that facebook scheiss :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> who did you try to call ?
> 
> na i deleted that facebook scheiss :laugh:


You of course :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and which nr. ? cellphone or the one at home ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and which nr. ? cellphone or the one at home ?


Both, must have had the wrong number, kept getting a deli and some brothel


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the house phone is only in use when i call  the cell/smartphone has sometimes no connection at home :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

So?.....
How is the weather?? :wave:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> So?.....
> How is the weather?? :wave:


balmy at best, grey n nasty, thanks for asking


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> balmy at best, grey n nasty, thanks for asking


Oh!... very Nice!
How was your Thanksgiving Dinner??


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Oh!... very Nice!
> How was your Thanksgiving Dinner??


whats thanksgiving ? that doesnt exists over here


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Oh!... very Nice!
> How was your Thanksgiving Dinner??


FULFILLING!!! umpkin:



crisvr6 said:


> whats thanksgiving ? that doesnt exists over here


You can find info here


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i know, should be a joke, but still doesnt exists here


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i know, should be a joke, but still doesnt exists here


I know, it's a NA thing ...........:laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> whats thanksgiving ? that doesnt exists over here


Hey Cris, what proper holidays do you guys have over there?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

xtremevdub said:


> Hey Cris, what proper holidays do you guys have over there?


this month on 6 dec. santa claus day, but thats not holiday, then the normal xmas day and new year
in april easter and on august 1. nationalday


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Uh oh.........

Well, after way too damn long, the remainder of the build will commence again to have everything finalized and boosted by late January. Picked up some goodies recently. MKIV Shifter (Thanks Jaysen for the early birthday present!) going in today. The freshly worked 02A will go in soon as funding is available for a clutch kit and LW flywheel. Box has VR 1-4, Diesel 5th and a Peloquin, should do just fine... (Thanks again Fred)!!!!

Pics and stay posted for more to come.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Get to work son!

Call me if you need help with that mod. I see you cleaned the rubber crap off the cables.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Get to work son!
> 
> Call me if you need help with that mod. I see you cleaned the rubber crap off the cables.. :thumbup:


Just had breakfast, about to get to it and ya, degreased the piss outta everything. I will give you a shout I'm sure, gonna keep that DIY open for the shift box mods and forgot I have an oil extractor for the trans fluid, should be easy on that end :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

:wave:opcorn:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Now you just need the diesel geek tranny side short shifter!!!!!!! I installed and it is by the best feeling in the world, and I haven't even driven the car yet just made engine noises and pretended to be driving! :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The 4 day bay is up to 143 pages and how many years now?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> Now you just need the diesel geek tranny side short shifter!!!!!!! I installed and it is by the best feeling in the world, and I haven't even driven the car yet just made engine noises and pretended to be driving! :beer:


:laugh::beer: I will most likely have to go this route, don't know if the shift weight will interfere with the AWIC core location :thumbup::thumbup:



dogger said:


> The 4 day bay is up to 143 pages and how many years now?


Soon buddy, real soon :beer:

Need to upload the pics of all the new chiny goods


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh::beer: I will most likely have to go this route, don't know if the shift weight will interfere with the AWIC core location :thumbup::thumbup:


I don't regret the Diesel geek 02J short shifter at all. Make sure you put in their cable bushings too that drop into the shift box side.

It just has a solid "chunk chunk chunk" feel when you shift.

You can also run the stock stuff without the weight too. Personally I don't like the feel of the shift weight.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tis the season, getting warmed back up!!! :biggrinsanta:
































































And the goods going in!!!! :snowcool:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like you have a lot to do this up coming week Chad :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm digging it!!!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

TheDeckMan said:


> Looks like you have a lot to do this up coming week Chad :thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh: Didn't end up working on it all of 2016, started back on it the first :beer:



dri0514 said:


> I'm digging it!!!





corrado-correr said:


> nice!


Thanks guys :beer:

And some 2017 shots


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks clean as hell Chad! Happy New Years.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

TheDeckMan said:


> Looks clean as hell Chad! Happy New Years.


Thank you SIR and Happy New Year to you as well :beer:


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks awesome!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you SIR and Happy New Year to you as well :beer:


:beer:

Nice clutch line


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

TheDeckMan said:


> :beer:
> 
> Nice clutch line


Noah? :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Noah? :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

TheDeckMan said:


> :laugh:


Thought so, guess I could have just looked at your sig :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Fired up for the first time in well over a year. Although only ran for about 15 seconds and died abruptly, still some twenty17 progress :beer:

Pumped all old fuel out of the tank, added 4 gallons of premium and a bottle of seafoam ran pump again and then changed the fuel filter. Think my battery is shot, so I'll grab a new one, then test the injectors and the COP's before next attempt at start :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Day 2574... 'rado still aint runnin right! 

Hahaha! Glad this thread got bumped. I need some Corona photoshopped chit to laugh at. :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

lil_kano said:


> Day 2574... 'rado still aint runnin right!
> 
> Hahaha! Glad this thread got bumped. I need some Corona photoshopped chit to laugh at. :laugh:opcorn:


:laugh: this effin guy :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

lil_kano said:


> I need some Corona photoshopped chit to laugh at. :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


Them gauges tho! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

10 years bay


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> 10 years bay


I heard bolts are actually being turned. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

lil_kano said:


> I heard bolts are actually being turned.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not what I heard opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Well then again.... :laugh:


----------

